# Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015



## broadonrod

It's that time of the year again! This will be our live deer season thread. These things are a blast and we really enjoy sharing them so off we go .. We have been down working and cleaning up the camp quite a bit over the last couple of weeks. We haven't had much time to do a lot if scouting but from what little we have seen it looks like a great season is ahead of us.
Not having the time to sit in the blinds much on top of the 100 degree heat we set up a couple of trail cameras on 2 of the stands in the small family pasture area. This pasture is anout a 10 % section of the ranch we have designated years ago for our Holden Roofing customers and sales reps which come down as guest to hunt management deer along with the family members. 
A week or so ago Matt sat in one of the blinds and said he saw a really unique buck with lots of points. He didn't get a very good look at the deer so we set a camera up and sure enough we recognized the buck instantly as one we have seen for several years. This buck 4 years ago was a really good deer around 180". The buck took a major fall in horn growth over the next 2 seasons. This year makes the 7th season in a row we have watched this buck at this blind location and he really popped this year. 

Shortening up the story we figure the buck to be post mature and about 10 years old. Our goal is to raise bucks at least 7 years old before taking them so this old fella went straight on the hunt list.

The ranch is just under 15000 acres of low fence and we are not under any MLD program. The only way we could hunt the buck this time of the year not being regular deer season would be to bow hunt him. I started bow hunting again 3 years ago after putting it down in the late 90s but I really wanted my dad to have a chance at this buck before he broke tines. 
My dad is 79 years old and has lost 100 % of his eye sight in his left eye and had been instructed not to over strain the right one witch requires a shot every 2-4 weeks. That being said it kinda eliminated pulling back a 60-70 lb bow. 

This year we added 2 "management" members to the ranch and Josh one of our new members had just purchased a new crossbow. I called Josh and he loaned it to us for the hunt. Well yesterday morning my dad and I headed out on our 2nd day looking for the big buck. The deer came in at 22 yards and my dad nailed him with a perfect shot! The deer ran 80 yards and folded up. Matt videoed the hunt from the tower stand and I videoed the hunt from the bow blind and got some great footage! 

The deer has 21 storable points and has been scored 3 times now at 203-204" ... Ill post up several pictures of the deer before and after the hunt shortly. My dad Don and buddy Oscar are just leaving the Muy Grande Deer Contest and headed to another.. Pictures are coming in a minute he said.. 

Looking forward to seeing all of the 2coolers that booked management hunts this season and can't wait for the first good cold snap! 

I'll post up some trail can pics also and a couple of nice bucks we have seen in the past week or so here in South Texas! 

Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a picture of the buck my dad took with the cross bow yesterday. The buck is 21 points and has been scored 203 3/8s. The first buck of the season taken by 79 year old Don Holden here at the Nunley Chittim Deer lease. First pic is trail came pic. We were pretty excited a lot more pictures coming!


----------



## broadonrod

Freer Deer Camp.. Venado Macho Big Buck Contest just scored the buck at 205 6/8s !!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Very nice as usual. I will be following this all year. I love the pics.


----------



## DCAVA

Wow, what a monster buck!!

Congrats to your father!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome Brett!!! I love it when good rumors come true!!!


----------



## rudytail10

*Awesome*

WOW. What a deer. Your dad looks like he is having the time of his life. Tell him I said congrats. A fater and son hunting togeather is what life is all about. You will cherish these memories forever my friend. I can not wait until we get down there this year. Keep up the good work and I will see you soon.

Clayton Ryan​


----------



## Rack Ranch

*Freak Nasty!!*

Congrats to everyone..


----------



## jgale

Dang! Helluva buck! Amazing he blew up that much at 10+ years old. Congrats to your dad! The smile on his face says it all.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I am really glad it all worked out that! That thing is stud and I am sure your dad is happy. I am really looking forward to being there this season. I got one problem now I have big shoes to fill with my bow now. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Josh


----------



## BretE

Congrats again!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the quick kind replies! 
Here is a couple of before and after pics of this old buck. We estimated this buck as I said before at 10 years old after watching him 7 straight seasons. Opportunity paid off this time. Here is a couple of pictures if the buck my dad just took from last season and 9 years old.. Comparing to what he did this year is amazing!

We have tried most name brand proteins over the last 13 years here on the ranch and put together our own blend last year. The company that blended the protein is now working on having the exact blend on the market in the next 60 days! After seeing what our bucks have done this year on this feed we plan on never changing again!

We have a couple of deer we think will top the scales over 300 lbs! I'll post pics later.. We think this new blend of feed is incredible the only problem is they like it so much they are eating us out of the house!

Here is the pics of the buck last year and this year.


----------



## BretE

Amazing Brett, no doubt that's the same deer!....pretty nice surprise I bet the first time you saw those pics!


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Amazing Brett, no doubt that's the same deer!....pretty nice surprise I bet the first time you saw those pics!


Yes sr!


----------



## bigfishtx

Why did he use a crossbow? Wouldn't that automatically make it ineligible for the BC awards?


----------



## broadonrod

Cola Blanca big buck contest scorer says dads buck is

206 6/8s


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Why did he use a crossbow? Wouldn't that automatically make it ineligible for the BC awards?


He is 79 years old and has Dr recommendation not to pull a bow.He doesn't really care about B&C but yes with that it counts I believe.. If not I think he is a happy old fella anyway..


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Way to go Brett. That smile on your dad's face says a lot!


----------



## royboy42

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## SafetyMan

Your father's smile is priceless. Congratulations to both of you - it is a gorgeous buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone! I am super excited for him my self! He just finished up for the day at Los Cuernos deer contest and scored 206 and change! El Munstro De Monte big buck contest got 206 and change also! We are back at the ranch skinning the buck out! I will post up a few deer pics later while I'm in the blind this eve.. Thanks again for the kind words!!! Brett Holden


----------



## elkhunter49

Holey Moley what a buck, congrats again to your dad Brett, awesome animal and he will make some taxidermist very happy. Baker


----------



## capttravis

Awesome deer for your Dad!!! That is a toad, sure looks like that protein mix is working well!


----------



## Mrschasintail

That is one nasty buck! Beautiful, and for your Dad to harvest it...makes it even better! Congrats!


----------



## porkrind

Very nice deer!!!!!


----------



## elkhunter49

I was just looking at the photo of the buck being skinned! It's a good thing your dad shot him when he did, the damm thing was about to starve to death :biggrin:


----------



## FISHINWELDER

Lol! Starve... **** buck!! Thanks for sharing!!! Deer of a lifetime!! Congrad.s!!!


----------



## Hunter

Congrats! Nice problem solving with the crossbow as well.


----------



## chuck richey

Wow. Congrats to your dad. Please keep us posted on the protein feed. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I was just looking at the photo of the buck being skinned! It's a good thing your dad shot him when he did, the damm thing was about to starve to death :biggrin:


Yes! Lol.. He had about 2" of fat! I'll put a picture of a fat deer up in a little while. I'm covered with deer very close right now.. 
Here is a picture of a drop tine buck that just walked in. I'm only posting his drop because I kinda want to surprise someone with the picture but what a drop tine! This old buck had a lot of points last year but no drop. Wow ..

Thanks everyone for the kind replies about my dads buck! He is on cloud nine!

Here ya go Baker this guy just walked in!


----------



## artys_only

*Awesome buck !*

Congrats to your dad !


----------



## Hookem2012

Very nice


----------



## Law Dog

Wow, Congrats to your Father, what a monster Buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys very much for more kind replies! This season is looking great! The bucks have put in some inches for sure! Here is a picture of one if our camp bucks. It is one of the coolest trail can pics we have this year. It almost looks photo chopped.

This buck has been raised right here in camp. We call him baby deer. I have his shed from his first set if horns and it was found under my trailer. I'll post it also. We are very sure he is a 6 year old buck and have watched him since his first set if horns. This year he did very well. His main beams are insane. Prob crowding 27and 28"He has been a main frame 6x6 the past 3 years. What a cool buck! He could end up being something special for sure. Thanks again for the replies! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire. 2 of our neighbors came over for dinner and watched deer videos from the days hunts. As they were headed out the hogs came into camp.
One didn't get a chance to leave... Matt has him on ice now..


----------



## FishingAggie

Man, what a deer! Congrats to your dad, Brett! Deer of a lifetime there!


----------



## broadonrod

It's super hot and I am in a bow blind. Been very slow the past hour but my first buck just walked in.


----------



## BretE

Looks like it's gonna be Dec before I can head south this year. I'm counting on you to keep me entertained!........


----------



## Brian P.

Great deer and even better story, as always from the Holden Pasture !!! Thanks for sharing the stories and photos.


----------



## Gearman

Great deer Bret!! Congrats to your dad, I bet that felt great to be able to put your dad on a deer like that. One thing I notice about whatever you are doing it tends to make people smile ALOT!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies and kind words! I'll get a few pics up in a little while. I have a picture of that giant bodied buck and some trail cam pics I'll post in a while.. Thanks again!

Also I made it to Los Cazadores today. That was the final contest to hit with my dads buck. 
Zak got him 204 6/8s. He is as happy as he can be .. Brett


----------



## C-Man87

Congrats to you and your father Brett! I always enjoy looking at your posts. You got it goin on man!


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

Congrats to you and your dad! The fondest memories I have are with my dad at the ranch. Dang I miss that man! He looks like one happy camper!!! I always enjoy your threads! Keep em coming!


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of pictures. I have a ton to post. The new feed we have been working on and using seems to be the best deer feed we have ever used IMO. We have seen 3 bucks we think will crowd 300 lbs if not more on the hoof and have seen the best antler growth ever out of all ages of deer in our 13 years on the ranch. Here is are a couple of pictures of one of the FAT bucks . I never imagined free range deer could look like this. The deer love this feed. We filled a 2000 lb protein feeder and a 3000 lb protein feeder about 100 yards apart with a top name brand feed in the 2000 and the new feed blend we are trying in the 3000lb feeder. The new feed blend was gone and the other brand was still over half full when we went back to refill feeders. We have seen several bucks already this season we have estimated to jump 15-50 inches in antler growth. We were joking around the end of season while filling feeders that the new feed was either going to make all the deer 200" or 300 lbs.. It did both to some  Ill post up the info on the feed company later in the thread but here are a couple of pictures.
Thanks again for the kind replies. We have set in 6 stands now for at least 1-3 hunts and have 27 stands still un-hunted. We did set out a couple of trail cams this week. I have trail cam some pics Ill post up later from 2 stands. It has really greened up over the past week and with the moon hunting really slowed down not to mention the water everywhere now after the recent rains. 
I don't know how this old buck even jumped in the feed pen!


----------



## longhorn_cop

What a huge buck.
Congrats to your dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

C-Man87 said:


> Congrats to you and your father Brett! I always enjoy looking at your posts. You got it goin on man!


Thank you Sir... We enjoy sharing the season for sure..

Here are a few more pictures from this week Ill post up some more in the Morning..


----------



## thomas78

What a place, thanks again Brett and company for the hospitality!


----------



## broadonrod

thomas78 said:


> What a place, thanks again Brett and company for the hospitality!


Tom it was a pleasure meeting you and hope you make it down with Josh again this season.

I'll post up a few trail cam pics in a few minutes.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Congrats don that is a monster


----------



## broadonrod

Flight Cancelled said:


> Congrats don that is a monster


Thanks Jarrod..

Here are a couple of more pics from the past couple weeks. 
One of our lease members has his eye on this nice trashy buck opening day of gun season. He doesn't bow hunt and we are not MLD so he has a long couple of weeks in front of him :biggrin:. This buck like many of the bucks on the ranch "popped" this year as well. I'm still blaming it on the new protein we changed to.. This is another buck that has a lot of trash and kinda hard to score He really added the inches this year. *If anyone wants to take a shot at scoring him we are planning on having this buck on the ground opening weekend and will announce the score as soon as he gets in camp ..*

Also Miles will have my dads hunt from start to finish done soon.. We had 2 Video cameras going the entire time. One from inside the stand and one from the gun stand.. The footage came out GREAT!

Thanks again everyone for the replies.. Ill get the trail cam pics up in a few.. Been tied up this morning.. Thanks Brett


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here is a picture of the buck my dad took with the cross bow yesterday. The buck is 21 points and has been scored 203 3/8s. The first buck of the season taken by 79 year old Don Holden here at the Nunley Chittim Deer lease. First pic is trail came pic. We were pretty excited a lot more pictures coming!
> View attachment 1722290
> View attachment 1722306
> View attachment 1722314
> View attachment 1722322
> View attachment 1722330


WOW!!! What a brute. Congratulations to your dad. You all have a tremendous program going on. Love to watch your threads.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. I have a ton to post. The new feed we have been working on and using seems to be the best deer feed we have ever used IMO. We have seen 3 bucks we think will crowd 300 lbs if not more on the hoof and have seen the best antler growth ever out of all ages of deer in our 13 years on the ranch. Here is are a couple of pictures of one of the FAT bucks . I never imagined free range deer could look like this. The deer love this feed. We filled a 2000 lb protein feeder and a 3000 lb protein feeder about 100 yards apart with a top name brand feed in the 2000 and the new feed blend we are trying in the 3000lb feeder. The new feed blend was gone and the other brand was still over half full when we went back to refill feeders. We have seen several bucks already this season we have estimated to jump 15-50 inches in antler growth. We were joking around the end of season while filling feeders that the new feed was either going to make all the deer 200" or 300 lbs.. It did both to some  Ill post up the info on the feed company later in the thread but here are a couple of pictures.
> Thanks again for the kind replies. We have set in 6 stands now for at least 1-3 hunts and have 27 stands still un-hunted. We did set out a couple of trail cams this week. I have trail cam some pics Ill post up later from 2 stands. It has really greened up over the past week and with the moon hunting really slowed down not to mention the water everywhere now after the recent rains.
> I don't know how this old buck even jumped in the feed pen!


His body is wider than his legs are long. How can a deer that fat, jump a fence. lol That's like a pig jumping a 4' fence.


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW!
Congrats to your father. Heck of a deer there.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> His body is wider than his legs are long. How can a deer that fat, jump a fence. lol That's like a pig jumping a 4' fence.


I agree... That deer is fat! We have seen a couple more that are close to that big also.. I guess they just lay around in the brush until they get hungry again :smile:.


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> WOW!
> Congrats to your father. Heck of a deer there.


Thanks! I just talked to him... He is still excited..

Here are a few trail cam pics from one stand. We put a camera on each feeder pen around this blind. We have only looked at pictures from 4 stands so far.. We have 28 locations still unknown what is coming in. I'm pretty excited about this season just seeing what's been coming in to this blind alone. I have more but here are a few of some nice upper coming bucks and a couple old suckers. Ill post up some pictures from the other 2 feed pens in a little while... Thanks again everyone for the kind replies..

Miles and Travis are working on the Holden Roofing annual Youth Hunt Giveaway.. We may be adding a couple of things to it.. Ill get it up soon... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Few more from this feeder


----------



## broadonrod

one more group from this feed pen


----------



## WillieT

That feed fattens those raccoons right up too.


----------



## nate56

Awesome deer, man that bucks got some major junk on there, I like it....going to be a good year for sure..


----------



## FISH TAILS

*I am ready!!!*

Congrats to your dad again I hated missing him this weekend when I was down. That deer in person was really a cool sight. :dance:
I have been to the ranch several times but this weekend I moved my trailer in for my first season as a lease member, what a good feeling that is.
I got to sit in my blind with my bow Saturday night just to make it official. I finally found a matching set to a monster buck at my stand. 
We set my stand up at the end of last season and started feeding right away on a totally new location. 
During my hunt we saw 6 doe, 4 yearlings and 11 bucks and it was like 90 degrees. 
I got a glimpse of a huge rack in the brush that never came out. 
I am really looking forward to the season and this thread because I unfortunately won't be there every weekend for the next 4 months. It will be hard to keep the mind away from the ranch when I get back. 
Here is a picture of the sheds from my new stand. 
I will be posting pics when I can. 
Thanks for having me on the place this year Brett.

Josh


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats a nice set, what did it score?


----------



## FISH TAILS

We actually found these 2 trips ago when we added another feeder to my location. I have not been posting much because of work but figured I would share the sheds on this thread. The sheds with a 21" spread scored 192 with 27" main beams and some extras. Like I said in the last post I am really looking forward to the season and getting to share some of the monsters from my stand.


----------



## C-Man87

Small world Brett, I was talking with a lady at work. (we always talk bout hunting) during conversation, the Chittim ranch was brought up, i told her bout you and all the awsome bucks yall have as i turns out her husband Bill used to help manage that place. Showed her a pic of the buck you father harvested and they said congrats! Small world, just thought I would share.


----------



## broadonrod

C-Man87 said:


> Small world Brett, I was talking with a lady at work. (we always talk bout hunting) during conversation, the Chittim ranch was brought up, i told her bout you and all the awsome bucks yall have as i turns out her husband Bill used to help manage that place. Showed her a pic of the buck you father harvested and they said congrats! Small world, just thought I would share.


Pretty cool, Bill worked for the Nunley's on their private pasture behind us.. He used to stop by every now and then for dinner at camp.. Good guy...

Ill have the video up in a couple of minutes of my dad taking his 206" low fence monster! Miles did a great job on it! Thanks for making the video Miles Your the best!!! Have it up soon!.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the link to watch the Video of the entire hunt from start to finish. 
Like us on Facebook!

*Click here to see video of 206" Chittim Ranch Whitetail taken with bow on the Holden Roofing Pasture deer Lease by Don Holden.*

*https://www.facebook.com/ugly.doe.outfitters*


----------



## Swampus

So cool hunting with ur Dad!
He sure hit that bad boy--Great buck and to come back from a 9 is way cool.

at the near end of the vid I was thinking to myself sure would be nice to "ask" @ the feed U guys came up with I had read about and then Bam--at the last had a open invite @ it.

I will try to get ahold of U soon Hombre...we put out so many tons a year @ 16-20 tons each feeding.

Vids and testimonies of the hunts are always great---make me want to get out of here 2day and just Hunt!:headknock 

Have another banner season Brett!

swamp and crew!


----------



## Sweetwater

Awesome deer! Congrats to your dad.

Yes, please:


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> So cool hunting with ur Dad!
> He sure hit that bad boy--Great buck and to come back from a 9 is way cool.
> 
> at the near end of the vid I was thinking to myself sure would be nice to "ask" @ the feed U guys came up with I had read about and then Bam--at the last had a open invite @ it.
> 
> I will try to get ahold of U soon Hombre...we put out so many tons a year @ 16-20 tons each feeding.
> 
> Vids and testimonies of the hunts are always great---make me want to get out of here 2day and just Hunt!:headknock
> 
> Have another banner season Brett!
> 
> swamp and crew!


Thank you my brother! I hope you have a great season your self. 
Thanks for the other cool replies too!

Here are a couple more trail can pics. These pictures are from the same stand also but different feeder pens. The bucks are looking really nice this year for sure! I'll post more as we go but here are a few from this blind. Look forward to seeing all the 2coolers and their kiddos this year that have booked management hunts!!! We have a fun season ahead of us!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more


----------



## thomas78

Great photo there Jersh! Had some really nice deer coming in almost close enough to touch!


----------



## ClayW

Awesome deer

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are back in the stands this evening.. Super hot again today. This morning another lease member saw a really nice buck. When he came into camp I ask him if he saw any good ones? His daughter said we saw a couple monsters! My buddy said " we saw a couple young bucks in the high 150s" this afternoon we looked at his video and one of the bucks after looking at video came up to be 24" wide 14 points in the190s!!! He is going to try and get some good pictures of him this evening and said he wants to wait a year to take him and give him a chance to reach 200s.. It's hard to find hunters like that! I have a pile of does and a couple very young bucks in front if me now.. I'm kinda surprised anything is out in this heat!

Here is a picture of a really nice 10 point with a small double main beam and one kicker. I think his main beams will push 28"... G4s around 5".. It's the only decent picture I have the deer was a long ways "125 yards"just before dark.. Ill try and get a better look at him tomorrow. I'm in a stand bow hunting this evening for a 7x7 we saw last year.. We haven't seen him this season yet..

Thanks again everyone for all the cool replies.. Ill try and post some live pics from the stand this evening.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are the first 2 bucks to come in. They are moving late for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stand this evening. 15-20 does, fawns and yearling bucks out so far.. No big boys yet.

We ran a trail camera on a feed pen for the past couple of days. Here is a picture of a nice buck that showed up at this stand last night.. We moved the camera on the pen closer to the feeder today hoping to get a better look at him this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

They are loving the feed


----------



## nate56

There's a dandy...


----------



## broadonrod

nate56 said:


> There's a dandy...


Nate you need to swing by here.. We are having a blast.. Here is a nice one from this eve.. We had 3 hunters in the stands this eve.. I saw 22 bucks.. That little cool snap really had them moving this eve. This is one of the best ones we saw this evening and really nice buck I think one of my hunters likes him so he might get an arrow in the morning. This buck was a nine point with some trash the last couple of years and really popped on the new feed blend this season. He has right at 18-19" of brow tines alone.. Anyway my buddy might stick an arrow in this one tomorrow. He is trying to get him in the 190s.. We might get to see what he scores in the AM.. The hunter is in the fence about it.. I say let's ground check him


----------



## broadonrod

Yep he's thinking hard about it .... He has his daughter entering him in the deer contest


----------



## royboy42

Let us know if he gets him this morning! That's an awesome buck!


----------



## deerslayer64d

I'm slowly catching up on this thread , awsome pics as Usual Brett !! Congrats to your pops on his monster buck ! Thank You for bringing us along again this year !! Good luck this morning and season !
Gordon


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I'm very curious no know what the new protein feed blend is that u are using. We are always looking to do anything we can to help our deer herd and grow the best bucks possible. Looking forward to your response. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

royboy42 said:


> Let us know if he gets him this morning! That's an awesome buck!


Well it looks like this old buck gets a pass this year.. John watched the buck from his bow stand for 20 minutes at 10-20 yards and decided to give him a pass this year. I was kinda hoping to see this one on the ground but he really wants to let him ride and try to make a 200" deer out of him. We know the deer is a mature buck and have seen him off and on for 3 seasons we think he still has a few years left in him for sure. 
Thanks for the reply.. We enjoy sharing the pics. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

deerslayer64d said:


> I'm slowly catching up on this thread , awsome pics as Usual Brett !! Congrats to your pops on his monster buck ! Thank You for bringing us along again this year !! Good luck this morning and season !
> Gordon


Thanks Gordon... I just sent my dad the link to this site again.. He is still fired up.. I'm wondering how many times he has looked at that video himself lol !  Good luck to you this season also Sir... Here is a recent pic. no monster but a couple nice management bucks in here we will be after soon and hopefully some of our 2cool friends end up with. We are cleaning house this year on our management/cull bucks and cutting down some doe numbers as well. We are seeing more deer per stand than ever and time to clean it up a little.. It should be an exciting season.

Also I don't have dates ready yet but since we are planning on taking a lot of management/cull bucks this year we will be offering a few more management hunts.. Ill post up some times we have openings as we get closer to gun season. Not being MLD kinda puts the pressure on us without all the buck and doe tags. You can PM me or email me at [email protected] Thanks Brett Holden

Here is one picture Ill post a couple more in a little while.


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer Protein we use on the Nunley Chittim Holden Pasture*



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I'm very curious no know what the new protein feed blend is that u are using. We are always looking to do anything we can to help our deer herd and grow the best bucks possible. Looking forward to your response. Thanks


Man we love this feed.. We took the feed this company was making and have experimented with mixtures over the past several years.. They came up with a great feed and we just ask them to add some things we felt where important.. We have fed about all the major brands on the market and have done well with every one of them.. But... Since we started feeding this blend our deer have put on incredible weight and from what we are seeing they put on *A LOT* of inches in antler growth. My dads deer put on almost 50" I think. We have seen our drop tines double or triple in numbers. I think we have seen 10 droptine bucks and 3 double drops this year already and have only sat in about 7 stands out of 32. We have never seen so many kickers and so much trash added to the horns in a season after feeding this feed. We now have seen 4 bucks we think will weigh in the 280-300lb range on the hoof. I can tell you this for sure we feel like we have taken the worry out of which feed to use on our place and will be using this companies feed every year.. These guys have been great on delivery and fair on price.. We love this feed and the only thing we-they are waiting on is the name so they can start bagging it for other ranches... I talked with one of the guys today and made our order for the month our self. This protein is the end of the game for us after seeing our results.. They ask me not to throw the feed out until they secure a name so Ill get the name of the deer feed up as soon as they give it to me... If you would like to email me your phone number give me a shout and I can point ya in our sales reps direction he is a great fella.. Oh also they will have the feed in bulk and bags.. [email protected] Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture- Nunley Chittim Ranch*

Couple of pics from this week at the ranch.


----------



## chuck richey

Great pictures as always.


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> Great pictures as always.


Thank you Sir! here are a couple more. I'm cleaning off SD cards .. Ill get more up soon as I have a chance. Brett


----------



## bigfishtx

broadonrod said:


> Man we love this feed.. We took the feed this company was making and have experimented with mixtures over the past several years.. They came up with a great feed and we just ask them to add some things we felt where important.. We have fed about all the major brands on the market and have done well with every one of them.. But... Since we started feeding this blend our deer have put on incredible weight and from what we are seeing they put on *A LOT* of inches in antler growth. My dads deer put on almost 50" I think. We have seen our drop tines double or triple in numbers. I think we have seen 10 droptine bucks and 3 double drops this year already and have only sat in about 7 stands out of 32. We have never seen so many kickers and so much trash added to the horns in a season after feeding this feed. We now have seen 4 bucks we think will weigh in the 280-300lb range on the hoof. I can tell you this for sure we feel like we have taken the worry out of which feed to use on our place and will be using this companies feed every year.. These guys have been great on delivery and fair on price.. We love this feed and the only thing we-they are waiting on is the name so they can start bagging it for other ranches... I talked with one of the guys today and made our order for the month our self. This protein is the end of the game for us after seeing our results.. They ask me not to throw the feed out until they secure a name so Ill get the name of the deer feed up as soon as they give it to me... If you would like to email me your phone number give me a shout and I can point ya in our sales reps direction he is a great fella.. Oh also they will have the feed in bulk and bags.. [email protected] Thanks Brett


So you now have your own feed blend?

What brand feed do you use? I know all the sales reps.


----------



## grayson

bigfishtx said:


> So you now have your own feed blend?
> 
> What brand feed do you use? I know all the sales reps.


Why aren't you guys MLD? Would sure make management easier


----------



## broadonrod

*Best Deer feed for south Texas IMHO*



bigfishtx said:


> So you now have your own feed blend?
> 
> What brand feed do you use? I know all the sales reps.


Its not my feed its just a feed we really like and have watched great success on our free range lease while using it. We enjoy experimenting and trying new things. We really enjoy seeing success come out of the work put in. We have tried this feed off and on for years and always ended up going back to it. My 214 was taken feeding this companies feed and my fathers other 205 was taken after feeding this companies feed. Mixing things together like we have done the past 2 seasons seems to have really worked. Maybe, maybe not ... I know one thing this will be the feed we use as long as its available . *This feed* *has answered one of the questions of management for us in the future... "If the deer fail on our place we will not blame the feed!" Feed doesn't do it all but a good feed program sure helps. *

We are flattered the guys selling this feed are considering making us part of their program in any way even if its just mentioning that we use it. Here are some close ups of what we are seeing using this feed blend over the past year. Thanks for your reply *bigfishtx* hope you have a great season Sir. *If you need more info on the feed as I stated above feel free to email me. **[email protected]** 
*
I'm getting back to the other emails as fast as I can and Ill give y'all that emailed a call asap.. Thanks again Sir tell all those sales reps I said hello







... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> Why aren't you guys MLD? Would sure make management easier


 We have several ideas about our management plan that some don't agree with as far as numbers. I wish we did have the tags for a year like this that we want to take a lot of animal. As a group all of my hunters determine what and how many deer we take.. Losing that could put us right back where we started.. I would really like to have the extra tags and we don't so we have lots of kiddos, friends and management hunters doing the culling which is fun too. Our plan is far from perfect but we enjoy it.. We don't even fly the ranch anymore and put out trail cameras on maybe 6 -8 stands a year usually to find a deer we have seen or culls before our package hunts arrive which leaves the excitement in the hunt for us. The thing is we prob only see 50% of our bucks a year. That sure keep the excitement rolling. MLD would change all the old ways we still enjoy.. and I agree would def. help us in other ways..


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> We have several ideas about our management plan that some don't agree with as far as numbers. I wish we did have the tags for a year like this that we want to take a lot of animal. As a group all of my hunters determine what and how many deer we take.. Losing that could put us right back where we started.. I would really like to have the extra tags and we don't so we have lots of kiddos, friends and management hunters doing the culling which is fun too. Our plan is far from perfect but we enjoy it.. We don't even fly the ranch anymore and put out trail cameras on maybe 6 -8 stands a year usually to find a deer we have seen or culls before our package hunts arrive which leaves the excitement in the hunt for us. The thing is we prob only see 50% of our bucks a year. That sure keep the excitement rolling. MLD would change all the old ways we still enjoy.. and I agree would def. help us in other ways..


yeah we see about 50% of our deer on camera - others we see for the first time when shot - we do not max out our MLD season but it does allow us to take the number of deer we need to - we have our lease hunters and a few family/friends take a few deer but overall we are responsible for culling so MLD comes in handy - I was just curious because with MLD you could still have your youth/management hunts but also have your lease hunters help with culling


----------



## bigfishtx

grayson said:


> Why aren't you guys MLD? Would sure make management easier


Grayson, if you were talking to me, yes, my ranch is under level 3 mldp.

The main thing we need for management is rain. We have had two years since the xmas snowfall of 2004 that we got over 30" of rain.
This looks like the 4th in a row below 20".
No matter how much you feed you cannot replace natures browse.


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> yeah we see about 50% of our deer on camera - others we see for the first time when shot - we do not max out our MLD season but it does allow us to take the number of deer we need to - we have our lease hunters and a few family/friends take a few deer but overall we are responsible for culling so MLD comes in handy - I was just curious because with MLD you could still have your youth/management hunts but also have your lease hunters help with culling


 I think MLD is great in some ways and can be a great tool for many leases and ranches. Some years we take more or less bucks and does than others and on the years we decide to take a lot like this year it can be tough without the extra tags. Our lease members tag all we can plus the kids, grandkids, friends do their part and we offer several management hunts as well. The management hunts have covered a lot of expense other wise we as a group would not be able to afford with the low number of hunters we try and keep per acre. The numbers the biologist we talked to years ago that he would have required us to kill would not work at all on our program. I feel there is way to much room for error when taking extreme numbers of management bucks and doe. The program we have in place now is a numbers game. We counted right around 200 different bucks over 150 last year on video from the stands alone. We prob have 100 of them 7-10+ years old and the old ones are breeding. Our plan is to let these buck have a little longer to prove them selves and do something crazy. Plus with this plan the hunters and guest get to watch as many as 10-15 150 plus really cool bucks each hunt sometimes more. We feel the doe also play a major roll in keeping genetics in place on the ranch so we actually only killed 33 doe in the past 3 years assuring the genetics of the bucks we took had a fair chance to replace them selves. I could not imagine taking as many bucks or does off the ranch as our guest the other night said they are required to do this season off 3500 acres. Last year we almost shot the deer my father just took at 206" as a management deer and I called it off the day of the hunt and sent the management hunter with the guide to hunt for another deer. He was the least desirable buck out of about 20 at that blind at 9 years old. We would lose the part of the hunt that makes up the entire program we have built this ranch on if we did go MLD (I think). This year we are planning to take a lot more deer than we did last year which was 45 deer, 20 doe and 25 bucks last season. With the genetics improving drastically over the past 5 years we are starting to get a little more open on the management deer we take. Honestly this year I think we would like to take about 150 deer, equal doe and bucks and rotate some of the older bucks and doe out leaving room for the great looking young deer we have been seeing. We are planning on taking the very old doe which we have a lot of.. We learn a lot listening to other hunters that are successful as your self on great ranches then try and piece the puzzle together each year differently as a group. I enjoyed the company and learned a few things from the neighbor we had over to the ranch the other night and will put all those thoughts together in the future plans for the ranch. If you ever get a break over there give me a shout if you want to swing by for a cold one and dinner one evening Grayson.. Hope y'all have a great hunting season this year as green as it is now its prob going to be a fun hunt for sure. Brett


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> I think MLD is great in some ways and can be a great tool for many leases and ranches. Some years we take more or less bucks and does than others and on the years we decide to take a lot like this year it can be tough without the extra tags. Our lease members tag all we can plus the kids, grandkids, friends do their part and we offer several management hunts as well. The management hunts have covered a lot of expense other wise we as a group would not be able to afford with the low number of hunters we try and keep per acre. The numbers the biologist we talked to years ago that he would have required us to kill would not work at all on our program. I feel there is way to much room for error when taking extreme numbers of management bucks and doe. The program we have in place now is a numbers game. We counted right around 200 different bucks over 150 last year on video from the stands alone. We prob have 100 of them 7-10+ years old and the old ones are breeding. Our plan is to let these buck have a little longer to prove them selves and do something crazy. Plus with this plan the hunters and guest get to watch as many as 10-15 150 plus really cool bucks each hunt sometimes more. We feel the doe also play a major roll in keeping genetics in place on the ranch so we actually only killed 33 doe in the past 3 years assuring the genetics of the bucks we took had a fair chance to replace them selves. I could not imagine taking as many bucks or does off the ranch as our guest the other night said they are required to do this season off 3500 acres. Last year we almost shot the deer my father just took at 206" as a management deer and I called it off the day of the hunt and sent the management hunter with the guide to hunt for another deer. He was the least desirable buck out of about 20 at that blind at 9 years old. We would lose the part of the hunt that makes up the entire program we have built this ranch on if we did go MLD (I think). This year we are planning to take a lot more deer than we did last year which was 45 deer, 20 doe and 25 bucks last season. With the genetics improving drastically over the past 5 years we are starting to get a little more open on the management deer we take. Honestly this year I think we would like to take about 150 deer, equal doe and bucks and rotate some of the older bucks and doe out leaving room for the great looking young deer we have been seeing. We are planning on taking the very old doe which we have a lot of.. We learn a lot listening to other hunters that are successful as your self on great ranches then try and piece the puzzle together each year differently as a group. I enjoyed the company and learned a few things from the neighbor we had over to the ranch the other night and will put all those thoughts together in the future plans for the ranch. If you ever get a break over there give me a shout if you want to swing by for a cold one and dinner one evening Grayson.. Hope y'all have a great hunting season this year as
> 
> Makes sense to me - and obviously it is working for you guys so as the saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it! We get rolling this Saturday on our season - range conditions are great but you are right, it will be tough hunting. Best of luck to your guys.
> 
> By they way a good friend of mine's son works for you in sales - good kid


----------



## broadonrod

Camp is safe! Had this guy making sure know body messes with our trucks! Feels great to have him on watch 24-7...


----------



## broadonrod

Cleaning out pictures.. Here is a cool buck that put on some trash.. I'm deleting some deer pictures...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Cleaning out pictures.. Here is a cool buck that put on some trash.. I'm deleting some deer pictures...


You should be out there in the stand with your spear chunker!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> You should be out there in the stand with your spear chunker!


I'm ready to get back to the lease for sure. A couple of the guys are there now getting things ready for season.. I may head back down in a day or 2. I have been going threw videos comparing some bucks from last year to this year.. Wish I wouldn't have missed this little cool snap..


----------



## STXbowhunt

Looking great, Brett! Looking forward to seeing that drop tine buck with the split 2 hit the dirt!


----------



## B&C

*What they're doing is working!*

I had the pleasure of hunting next door to this ranch for 13 years. We had 6 miles of common low fence. We actually had the lease for several years prior to Brett getting his lease. It was not hunted prior to that. We had what I believed was an incredible deer herd. We fed protein, heavily managed and produced some great bucks but it didn't compare with his results.

We hunt 4 miles north of them now and are taking their lead on many things. Their transformation over the past few years has been nothing short of remarkable. It is without question the best low fenced trophy whitetail ranch in the world.

We've had ~10" of rain at our lease this year. It's been timely and in small amounts. This is well below average. Our pasture is in great shape, except for our tanks, most of our buck have improved over last year and our fawn survival rate is >60%. We have a very healthy herd. Our protein selection was based on results from some of the best ranches in South Texas. In our opinion, ranches that consistently produce and reproduce bucks with trash have an optimal nutrition program. No one produces trashy bucks like Brett!

We're planning to use this feed next year.


----------



## grayson

B&C said:


> I had the pleasure of hunting next door to this ranch for 13 years. We had 6 miles of common low fence. We actually had the lease for several years prior to Brett getting his lease. It was not hunted prior to that. We had what I believed was an incredible deer herd. We fed protein, heavily managed and produced some great bucks but it didn't compare with his results.
> 
> We hunt 4 miles north of them now and are taking their lead on many things. Their transformation over the past few years has been nothing short of remarkable. It is without question the best low fenced trophy whitetail ranch in the world.
> 
> We've had ~10" of rain at our lease this year. It's been timely and in small amounts. This is well below average. Our pasture is in great shape, except for our tanks, most of our buck have improved over last year and our fawn survival rate is >60%. We have a very healthy herd. Our protein selection was based on results from some of the best ranches in South Texas. In our opinion, ranches that consistently produce and reproduce bucks with trash have an optimal nutrition program. No one produces trashy bucks like Brett!
> 
> We're planning to use this feed next year.


Does some of the ranch border with the Comanche?


----------



## B&C

grayson said:


> Does some of the ranch border with the Comanche?


The Comanche was south of our lease.


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> I had the pleasure of hunting next door to this ranch for 13 years. We had 6 miles of common low fence. We actually had the lease for several years prior to Brett getting his lease. It was not hunted prior to that. We had what I believed was an incredible deer herd. We fed protein, heavily managed and produced some great bucks but it didn't compare with his results.
> 
> We hunt 4 miles north of them now and are taking their lead on many things. Their transformation over the past few years has been nothing short of remarkable. It is without question the best low fenced trophy whitetail ranch in the world.
> 
> We've had ~10" of rain at our lease this year. It's been timely and in small amounts. This is well below average. Our pasture is in great shape, except for our tanks, most of our buck have improved over last year and our fawn survival rate is >60%. We have a very healthy herd. Our protein selection was based on results from some of the best ranches in South Texas. In our opinion, ranches that consistently produce and reproduce bucks with trash have an optimal nutrition program. No one produces trashy bucks like Brett!
> 
> We're planning to use this feed next year.


Thanks a lot my brother! Coming from you that means a lot! I learned a lot talking with you my self and it was a pleasure finally getting to meet you in person. You have a true passion for this stuff as my group does. Hope to have you back over to the ranch for an evening when all the hunters are down. Thanks again for the kind words!!! Brett Holden


----------



## B&C

Thanks Brett! You've earned it! 

Who else has 4 legit permanent book deer coming to the same feeder?!?!..... and that's 1 out of 32 feeder locations? CRAZY!

-CC


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> Thanks Brett! You've earned it!
> 
> Who else has 4 legit permanent book deer coming to the same feeder?!?!..... and that's 1 out of 32 feeder locations? CRAZY!
> 
> -CC


Thanks again Sir.. It was a blast having y'all over!

I'm still clearing cards.. Even as green as it is a few buck have been coming in to the feed. I have a couple hunters down at the ranch now. I'm ready to go back!

This old sucker is licking his lips


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the blinds tomorrow. Looking forward to getting back to the ranch. The guys there already said they are seeing some really nice deer. Hope to have some live photos tomorrow eve..

Lots of droptines this year. Hope to have pictures of the bucks hard horned this trip.


----------



## broadonrod

It's nice to be back in the blinds! I'm still looking for a big deer we saw last year and he is a no show yet. Here is a picture of the first mature buck to come in this evening. The bucks are just starting to move... I'm in my bow stand and this sucker is 8 yards


----------



## jgale

Stud! I'd chunk a spear at him from 8 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

broadonrod said:


> Back in the blinds tomorrow. Looking forward to getting back to the ranch. The guys there already said they are seeing some really nice deer. Hope to have some live photos tomorrow eve..
> 
> Lots of droptines this year. Hope to have pictures of the bucks hard horned this trip.
> 
> View attachment 1757825


Brad 
This is the Exact vision of what comes to mind when I think of South Texas muy-grande!!!

As Usual great picture and an incredible buck !!

Gordon


----------



## sundownbrown

Any action this weekend? Post some pics


----------



## bigfishtx

sundownbrown said:


> Any action this weekend? Post some pics


I am sure you will get your wish and a lot more.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> I am sure you will get your wish and a lot more.


Thanks for all the PMs asking about the new deer protein we are feeding. Ill get back with you after my meeting with the feed company tomorrow. They are meeting us here at the ranch after out morning hunt.. Ill PM you back soon as I have the rest of the answers.


----------



## broadonrod

deerslayer64d said:


> Brad
> This is the Exact vision of what comes to mind when I think of South Texas muy-grande!!!
> 
> As Usual great picture and an incredible buck !!
> 
> Gordon


I like that one too.. I wish he had more up top though .. Thanks for the reply! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any action this weekend? Post some pics


We had some good hunts this morning. I'm back in the blind this evening still looking for a buck I saw here last year. I moved to another stand closer to water this eve.. I have 9 young bucks in front of me now and 13 does and fawns. I'm bow hunting out of a tripod this eve. Fingers crosses the old buck comes in. If I see any nice ones I'll post them up.. A lot more deer coming in since I started writing this.. Hope to have some pics soon.

Thanks again for the replies.. These live hunts are fun to share! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the first mature buck out. Lots of young bucks but not many mature deer moving yet.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> We had some good hunts this morning. I'm back in the blind this evening still looking for a buck I saw here last year. I moved to another stand closer to water this eve.. I have 9 young bucks in front of me now and 13 does and fawns. I'm bow hunting out of a tripod this eve. Fingers crosses the old buck comes in. If I see any nice ones I'll post them up.. A lot more deer coming in since I started writing this.. Hope to have some pics soon.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies.. These live hunts are fun to share! Brett


We love it when you share them.


----------



## Brian P.

Always great to see the latest posts and pics live from the pasture !!! Keep them coming, and we all hope that big, mature monster you are after steps out in bow range for you !!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> We love it when you share them.


Thanks for the kind reply! We really enjoy the live hunts.. I wish I had better internet down here to post original pics.. We are going to try a new air card this evening.. Thanks again Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Always great to see the latest posts and pics live from the pasture !!! Keep them coming, and we all hope that big, mature monster you are after steps out in bow range for you !!


Thanks Brian! Matt, John, Wesley and me are back in the stands this eve. I had a really slow hunt yesterday eve. I saw one buck better than the one I posted and he came in after dark. There were some really good bucks videoed this morning! Ill try and post some pics off Matt and Jason's video later. I'm in the stand now.. Lots of turkey, javalina several does and young bucks making there way in.. I'll post some pics if any good bucks show early enough. 
Thanks for the kind words. Y'all's kind replies make it fun to share the pics.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Very slow so far as far as mature bucks. Lots of does, fawns and yearling bucks. There is a very nice 2 year old 6x6 a little to far for pictures.. He is a buck I haven't seen here this year.. Other than that... Very slow so far.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*hog*

You should post up that pic of the cool hog that JGale shot with his bow!
That thing was neat looking!


----------



## broadonrod

The young buck I thought may be a 2 year old 6x6 is a 3 year old.. Either way still a cool little buck. No mature buck showing up yet. The little 12 point just came in closer though.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> You should post up that pic of the cool hog that JGale shot with his bow!
> 
> That thing was neat looking!


Here ya go Mikey.. Jason nailed this big boar with his now yesterday evening.. Big old pig..


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of really nice buck coming in! They are 200 plus yards away headed this way.. Hope they come in close for pictures!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting very dark.. About 10 bucks have come in in the past 10 minutes. Here are a few that are close.. It's to dark for pics.. I have the camera tuned all the way down.. Buck on the bottom right is 8x6.. He is one of the bigger bucks that just came out.. One more a little better at the feeder but too far..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

****, that's a lot of horns in one pic!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> ****, that's a lot of horns in one pic!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey.. The guys all had great hunts this eve. We are fixing to watch the videos around the camp fire. John had a buck in the 190s, Wesley had 4-5 160-180s, Matt had 7 bucks 150s -180s.. Great evening. I might post some pics off the TV in a while.. I met with the feed company today for a couple of hours. These guys are making the protein mix for us.. I'll have info on where to get it this week. We are really impressed with this stuff. The buck in the picture was a 145 class nine point last year. We have him in the 180s easy now as a safe 14 point maybe 15.. You can't see them all in the picture. The buck is 9 years old this year.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

You gonna keep us waiting or post some of those pics?? Stop holding out!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler

Great pics that chronicle a great management program. Thanks for sharing. Really like the fact that you are having success letting them get to the 9-10yr range. We are finding the same success by letting ours get to the same age. IMO many aren't getting the full potential out of their deer by taking them at 6-7. BTW, Congrats to your Dad on a Great Deer

>E


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man keep the pics coming I hate having to work so much to get down there later in the year! I am looking forward to hunting this weekend trying to find me a monster! Can't wait for my plane to land on Friday SUCKA see ya soon!


----------



## jgale

Keep the pics coming! Sucks being back to reality at the office... 

Sitting in the stand I was like a kid in a candy store! You really have the choice of wide, tall, kickers, drops, mass... So many deer so little time


----------



## rudytail10

*Suspense*

Keep the pics coming. I keep showing them to shane and he is getting excited. He keeps asking when we are going down their and I tell him I wish we could leave now lol. He is pumped about this year and so am I. Yall be safe and we will see you soon. Keep up the good work.

Thanks 
Clayton


----------



## broadonrod

rattler said:


> Great pics that chronicle a great management program. Thanks for sharing. Really like the fact that you are having success letting them get to the 9-10yr range. We are finding the same success by letting ours get to the same age. IMO many aren't getting the full potential out of their deer by taking them at 6-7. BTW, Congrats to your Dad on a Great Deer
> 
> >E


Thank you for the kind words! We definitely see a lot of bucks pop at very old ages. I just got in the stand a few minutes ago and the deer are moving early. I'll get some pics up soon. First nice one just stepped out. Thanks again! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Keep the pics coming. I keep showing them to shane and he is getting excited. He keeps asking when we are going down their and I tell him I wish we could leave now lol. He is pumped about this year and so am I. Yall be safe and we will see you soon. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Thanks
> Clayton


Clayton we can't wait to have you and your family back this season. Tell that young man we are ready!!! Lots of deer to take off this year.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Keep the pics coming! Sucks being back to reality at the office...
> 
> Sitting in the stand I was like a kid in a candy store! You really have the choice of wide, tall, kickers, drops, mass... So many deer so little time


Jason see ya soon my brother! I saw a very nice buck today I really like!!! I'm hunting him this evening. I was checking the water level in one of the tanks I hadn't been to this year and he ran out in front of me and stopped. I corned really close this evening and I'm sitting in my dads stand very close to where I saw him. No Bow this evening just my camera. If I find him I'll set up on him tomorrow ..

Hope to have pics this eve!

Thanks and see ya again soon! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in.. Here is the first 1 close enough for a pic.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Hope you get the buck your after! I can't wait to get the new protein feed going on our lease after hearing all the success you have had with it. It was good to talk to someone who is just as, if not more of a deer fanatic than I am. You have thought outside the box and went against the trends and created one of the best if not the best low fence deer herds in the state. I hope to get a chance to see your ranch in person one of these days and see the operation first hand. Great thread going here and can't wait to see what's next. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Hope you get the buck your after! I can't wait to get the new protein feed going on our lease after hearing all the success you have had with it. It was good to talk to someone who is just as, if not more of a deer fanatic than I am. You have thought outside the box and went against the trends and created one of the best if not the best low fence deer herds in the state. I hope to get a chance to see your ranch in person one of these days and see the operation first hand. Great thread going here and can't wait to see what's next. Thanks


You are to kind! Me and Matt are looking forward to meeting you. Give me a call when y'all are ready to come by.. Thanks for the reply!
I am having a great hunt this evening. Honestly I haven't been able to keep up with the bucks this evening! I'll post some pics in a minute.. Thanks again my brother! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few pics. Most if the bucks are 100 plus yards away. The javalina are thick and keeping them away. I have a little more daylight left but getting hard to take pics. A couple of real nice bucks are working this way.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Man Brett, ole floppy ear looks ancient.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

wishin4fishin said:


> Man Brett, ole floppy ear looks ancient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure does!! Cool looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Running around feeding and getting ready for youth weekend. My daughter found a nice shed .. Back in the blinds in about an hour..

Y'all are right about that old buck. We have watched him for several years. Our guess is he is 11 years old.. He fits into our youth hunt category as a management buck this year.

Thanks for the replies.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Ready!


----------



## broadonrod

First 2 bucks to come in. No wind this evening and deer are very spooky. The buck I am hunting hasn't showed yet!


----------



## rag3

Can not wait to get down there next weekend! Lets hope this big boy is still waiting for me!









-Bob


----------



## jgale

rag3 said:


> Can not wait to get down there next weekend! Lets hope this big boy is still waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bob


I hope you get that bad boy! You've been patient and it's definitely paid off! Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Thanks Jason! I hope to run into you and your boy on the Chittim this year!


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Can not wait to get down there next weekend! Lets hope this big boy is still waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bob


Yes Sr! Can't wait... You need to buy bow


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice 14 point. This is the best pic we got off the card.. Loving the new protein feed 
Lots of nice deer showing up. My daughter videoed another very nice buck this eve she wants to shoot but I think we will give him another year. We will try and get a picture of him tomorrow.. Another hunter videoed a new very nice big ten with a droptine this eve also. The buck I was hunting today never showed..


----------



## Brushpoppin

^this guys got it all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Funny story but scared the hell out of me! 

I was sitting in a bow bling yesterday eve and a hog came in pushing the deer out of my shooting lane. Then 4 raccoons came in. Two of the raccoons came right up to my window and decided they wanted to crawl in.. I waved them off and they made their way around the blind. I decided to stick the hog and what happened next about gave me a heart attack! I drew back and nailed the hog! As soon as the arrow hit the hog the other 2 ***** bolted straight at the stand and jumped straight in my window!!!! I was sitting in a metal chair the first one landed on my feet! I busted the plastic blind door trying to get out but my bow was attached to my wrist and stopped me from getting all the way out! I ended up out the door and the ***** went back out the window.. I could feel my heart beating in the back of my neck LOL.. It may have been the fastest I have ever moved in my life ðŸ˜³.. That was the campfire story if the night here at the ranch!


----------



## broadonrod

Pics from moments before.


----------



## willydavenport

That's a a great story. I've had a good laugh twice reading it! The things that happen in the woods...


----------



## sundownbrown

That is a great story, I bet video would have been awesome to watch


----------



## jgale

LMAO!! Now THAT'S some funny stuff right there! 
I wish that was caught on video :biggrin:


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Funny story but scared the hell out of me!
> 
> I was sitting in a bow bling yesterday eve and a hog came in pushing the deer out of my shooting lane. Then 4 raccoons came in. Two of the raccoons came right up to my window and decided they wanted to crawl in.. I waved them off and they made their way around the blind. I decided to stick the hog and what happened next about gave me a heart attack! I drew back and nailed the hog! As soon as the arrow hit the hog the other 2 ***** bolted straight at the stand and jumped straight in my window!!!! I was sitting in a metal chair the first one landed on my feet! I busted the plastic blind door trying to get out but my bow was attached to my wrist and stopped me from getting all the way out! I ended up out the door and the ***** went back out the window.. I could feel my heart beating in the back of my neck LOL.. It may have been the fastest I have ever moved in my life ðŸ˜³.. That was the campfire story if the night here at the ranch!


 This is ALMOST as good as the deer pics....Good luck getting the deer you are after..


----------



## Hunter

broadonrod said:


> Funny story but scared the hell out of me!
> 
> I was sitting in a bow bling yesterday eve and a hog came in pushing the deer out of my shooting lane. Then 4 raccoons came in. Two of the raccoons came right up to my window and decided they wanted to crawl in.. I waved them off and they made their way around the blind. I decided to stick the hog and what happened next about gave me a heart attack! I drew back and nailed the hog! As soon as the arrow hit the hog the other 2 ***** bolted straight at the stand and jumped straight in my window!!!! I was sitting in a metal chair the first one landed on my feet! I busted the plastic blind door trying to get out but my bow was attached to my wrist and stopped me from getting all the way out! I ended up out the door and the ***** went back out the window.. I could feel my heart beating in the back of my neck LOL.. It may have been the fastest I have ever moved in my life ðŸ˜³.. That was the campfire story if the night here at the ranch!


Pretty sure I would have had to leave my britches in the brush! ***** is nasty bad.

Payback tonight?


----------



## broadonrod

Ya the ***** pretty much won yesterday 

The bass are losing today! The kiddos are whacking the little bass. There are some really big ones here bit they haven't caugh one yet. 
Live from one of the tanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Kiddos hunting sheds.. Lots of rattle snakes so we are looking around from the buggy


----------



## chuck richey

Some of my best memories growing up was spending time at the deer lease fishing the stock tanks. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## saltaholic

broadonrod said:


> Ya the ***** pretty much won yesterday
> 
> The bass are losing today! The kiddos are whacking the little bass. There are some really big ones here bit they haven't caugh one yet.
> Live from one of the tanks!
> 
> View attachment 1772898
> View attachment 1772906
> View attachment 1772914
> View attachment 1772922
> View attachment 1772930


Free line a perch or little bass and the big ones will show up! 
Love the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> Some of my best memories growing up was spending time at the deer lease fishing the stock tanks. Thanks again for sharing.


Thanks for the reply Chuck... Im back in the bow blind this afternoon. I'm bouncing back and forth between 2 stands each day still looking for an old buck I saw a couple of times last year.. Hope he shows ..I'll post some pics this evening if I see any nice bucks..

Here is a snake drag pic going threw my corn lol.


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Free line a perch or little bass and the big ones will show up!
> Love the pics!


Thanks! I'll try that with the kiddos tomorrow ...

First buck of the evening just walked out.


----------



## broadonrod

I just named this buck in sign language..


----------



## broadonrod

It's getting late here for pictures but here is a nice old buck that just walked in.


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> I just named this buck in sign language..
> View attachment 1774210
> View attachment 1774218


Right-E

As opposed to lefty.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett,
Is it just me or does this guy seem a little young yet? If so, and he keeps hitting that new feed of yours, he is gonna be a bonafide monster. I'm guessing 51/2 and that means he would get at least two more years. Holy carpools.

Of course I could be way off base. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> Right-E
> 
> As opposed to lefty.


That's funny! That is exactly the same thing my daughter text me this evening from her stand when I sent her the picture! 
Thanks for the reply! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett,
> Is it just me or does this guy seem a little young yet? If so, and he keeps hitting that new feed of yours, he is gonna be a bonafide monster. I'm guessing 51/2 and that means he would get at least two more years. Holy carpools.
> 
> Of course I could be way off base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is a nice buck. I have watched this buck for 3 years. This is his best horns yet. He put a lot of inches on this year and he pretty much owns that feed location. He used to travel with a big 12 at my stand and I think he got run off this year ðŸ˜œ.. He was a 9 point last year. The hunter watching him wants to pass him another year. Who knows some times they go up sometimes they go down.. He wants me to go over to his stand tomorrow and look at him. He has him at 195.. My buddy has killed 2 in the 190s and wants to try and let him grow to 200".. It's a gamble but that's what is so cool about our program.. I'm pretty sure he sticks around to breed all the does another year

Thanks for the reply and yes on the feed! Everyday we are happier about what we are seeing this year feeding that stuff.

Tomorrow morning my 11 year old nephew is hunting a deer with me.. The deer has one of the longest droptines I have ever seen..
The buck has a broken hind leg.. The leg is in very bad shape. I think he is 11 points but man what a drop!!!
Wish him luck .. He is fired up and prob won't sleep a wink tonight!

Thanks again everyone for all the kind words! We really enjoy this thread and sharing the pics.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live this morning.. Munch man is ready..


----------



## broadonrod

Our buck just showed up.. 26 bucks are out right now! His buck is in the brush headed this way!


----------



## Ol' Red

Holy cow that's a lot of deer. Good luck to all the kiddos hunting


----------



## thomas78

Keep em coming for those of us stuck working!


----------



## FishingAggie

Get em', Brett! Did you and Munch get him? Keep the updates coming!


----------



## broadonrod

Ol' Red said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of deer. Good luck to all the kiddos hunting





Ol' Red said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of deer. Good luck to all the kiddos hunting


Well the buck headed toward us from about 200 yards away. He worked his way into a small creek and disappeared. We are going to hunt the buck together again this evening from the same stand.

This after noon we took the kiddos shed hunting from the buggy. There have been way to many rattle snakes out to walk the brush. We have killed about a dozen this week. Monica and Munch man found several nice sheds and Minch took his first javalina with his bow..

Looking forward to hunting with him again this eve... Hope the drop tine buck shows up again for him!

Thanks for the replies guys... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stand.. A couple of really nice bucks just showed up... A hawk just attacked a badger! And Munch Man is on the look out for his droptine buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more deer have moved in still not the one we are after. Several big Toms have come in also..


----------



## broadonrod

Pretty strange evening. Had 2 big bucks walk straight threw. Never stopped. Several does, fawns and yearling bucks now no mature bucks. Still around an hour left to hunt. Munch man is bouncing off the walls looking though..


----------



## broadonrod

His buck is here!


----------



## broadonrod

He busted him! He ran but looked perfect.. I'll bet he didn't go 50 yards! We are both shaking like a leaf ðŸ˜œ


----------



## deerslayer64d

WTG !!! 
Congrats to the young man !!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to him can't wait to see it hanging!


----------



## broadonrod

Found him  pics ASAP happy young man.. Longest drop I've seen.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Way to go Munch!! Congrats buddy. Now let's see the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Almost to camp.. His dad is on 2cool and wants him to see it first.. 10 minutes


----------



## broadonrod

Here is my nephew Munch Mans droptine buck! We have watched this buck grow for 4 seasons.. He broke a leg and it didn't heal.. This is what happened after that! This young man is super happy .


----------



## rut-ro

That's bad to the bone. Awesome


----------



## JShupe

Ole corkscrew.


----------



## jgale

Congrats Munch on a heck of a trophy!


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. That's awesome congrats young man. Heck of a deer.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesomeness!!! Congrats Munch and Brett!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Congrats to both of y'all. That'll be one to remember!!!


----------



## jtburf

Sweet,

Great job all the way around.

John


----------



## chuck richey

Awesome. Lots of character on that rack.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies! Little Mario has been watching the thread since the start. He is making his way to all the big buck contest today. Thanks all of you that replied about his buck! He is excited. I'll post a couple more pics of the deer too.

Right now we have a ******* oil change going on! Be back in the blinds with more pics later.. Thanks from everyone here on the Holden Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch.. Oh here is a picture of Munch mans deers broken leg also. Brett


----------



## rag3

Very cool deer. Congrats Munch!


-Bob


----------



## pacontender

Congrats to the young man.

Crazy how much these two bucks look alike.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Congrats to the young man.
> 
> Crazy how much these two bucks look alike.


That's incredible .... Very close.. Was that deer injured also?

Here is Munch man at the Muy Grande .. DF&G got his drop 11 3/8s.. Los Cazadores got it 11 2/8s... Los Cuernos De Tejas 11 3/8... Cola Blanca 11 3/8s.. One happy little man!


----------



## pacontender

Yes. Broken back leg.



broadonrod said:


> That's incredible .... Very close.. Was that deer injured also?
> 
> Here is Munch man at the Muy Grande .. DF&G got his drop 11 3/8s.. Los Cazadores got it 11 2/8s... Los Cuernos De Tejas 11 3/8... Cola Blanca 11 3/8s.. One happy little man!
> View attachment 1776642


----------



## sotexhookset

Truly awesome. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to the young man


----------



## Brian P.

Great job to that young man, and to you Brett !! Couldn't be a happier kid anywhere at the time of that picture !


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the cool replies.. Munch man was entered in 6 deer contest. They made the rounds today and his dad said he was ear to ear grins telling his hunting story... 
5 contest measured his droptine 11-2/8s to 11-4/8s!!!! . One tried to tell him " that's not a droptine" and said the guy was extremely rude.. Said he wouldn't even shake little Munch mans hand :/.. Oh well life experience for the young man..  he got to see it all .. Guess the guy was ****** for having to open on youth weekend Sunday.

Anyway I'm in the bow stand again... It's super hot with a light breeze.. The doe and yearlings are stacking in.. No mature bucks yet.. I'll post pics if I see any good ones.. The buck I'm hunting is very illusive and I keep coming back to the same place I started..

Thanks again everyone for the replies! This thread is a blast.. Brett

Live pics


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any blood this evening?


No blood this eve.. Nice bucks showed up but very late.. Nobody saw anything that grabbed them .. Several new bucks but no shooters.. All the mature deer have started coming in right at dark the last few days. We are ready for a cold snap. My bucks came in to late for pics:/.. We did see a few new buck show them selves and it still looks like the deer have done great this season! We set out a couple of cameras on blinds we haven't hunted yet..Ill post some trail cam pics tomorrow when we pull them. Still have 10 blinds we haven't hunted yet.. Thanks for the reply.. Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

That place is unbelievable, love this thread


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live pic from out the camp house window I slept in this morning


----------



## Fishdaze

Nice racks to wake up to.


----------



## rag3

"Not a droptine".....what an a**hole. 


-Bob


----------



## Rack Ranch

Congrats young man. You did real good!!


----------



## broadonrod

Deer pic of the day.. Old double down.. He owns this protein station! He runs all the other bucks out when he jumps in the feed pen. This sucker is FAT.

Thanks for the replies fellas.. I'm going threw some trail cam pics from a blind we don't sit in often.. I'll get some pics up later..


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great pictures!! Man that is a toad, you will need a fork lift to get him on a trailer.


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> Great pictures!! Man that is a toad, you will need a fork lift to get him on a trailer.


Thank you Sir!!

Deer pics of the day..

Age these lol.. We have history on both of these bucks.. The first buck was a 140 class buck in 2006. The other buck has been at the same stand for 7 years and this year is about as good as he has ever been.. It still amazes all of us how long some of these deer live .. We will be hunting these bucks with our management hunters this season.. We still are taking fill in hunts .. Our fill in hunts are short notice hunts.. For example we are looking for small groups 1-3 hunters that can come and hunt on a 3-6 day notice.. We are booked on all weekends now but may have room for 1-2 hunters off and on threw out the season. We plan on taking more management deer this year than ever. You can email me at to get on the fill in hunt list. Thanks Brett
[email protected]

Here are a couple of old timers.


----------



## Trouthunter

Dang Brett that's an old buck LOL! 

You're living large as usual.

TH


----------



## rudytail10

*Suspense*

Keep the pics coming. I was showing them to Shane yesterday and man he is pumped up. We were sighting the guns in and he is ready. My mom called me this morning and said that she has never seen him this excited about anything. He keeps asking when are we going to Mr. Brett's? He has been talking to his classmates and teachers about it for months. Everyday he calls me asking if there are any new pics and if I will send them to him. He is a man of few words but when it comes to this he will talk for hours about it. Me and my family can not even begain to thank you for this. Because of you and what you do for the kids you are changing lives and making life long memories. Thank you for donating this hunt for the Veterans and the opportunity to come back to your ranch. For the people who have never been there trust me it is truly amazing. The deer are an awesome sight but even more amazing is the people that you meet. You will not meet a group of people more willing to help and go out of their way to make sure you are happy. They are all First Class and I am proud to know all of them and call them my family. From helping with fundraisers for kids in need to supporting our Veterans this is the finest people you will ever have the pleasure of meeting. Keep up the great work my brother we will see you soon.

Clayton Ryan


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Keep the pics coming. I was showing them to Shane yesterday and man he is pumped up. We were sighting the guns in and he is ready. My mom called me this morning and said that she has never seen him this excited about anything. He keeps asking when are we going to Mr. Brett's? He has been talking to his classmates and teachers about it for months. Everyday he calls me asking if there are any new pics and if I will send them to him. He is a man of few words but when it comes to this he will talk for hours about it. Me and my family can not even begain to thank you for this. Because of you and what you do for the kids you are changing lives and making life long memories. Thank you for donating this hunt for the Veterans and the opportunity to come back to your ranch. For the people who have never been there trust me it is truly amazing. The deer are an awesome sight but even more amazing is the people that you meet. You will not meet a group of people more willing to help and go out of their way to make sure you are happy. They are all First Class and I am proud to know all of them and call them my family. From helping with fundraisers for kids in need to supporting our Veterans this is the finest people you will ever have the pleasure of meeting. Keep up the great work my brother we will see you soon.
> 
> Clayton Ryan


Clayton thanks a million for the kind words! It was a blast having y'all down last year and looking forward to having you and your family down again next week! Tell that young man he has a lot of deer to pick from this year! Thank you and all the folks from Ryan Services for supporting the Veterans each year like y'all do.. Looking forward to meeting the new hunter you are bringing this season too.. The youth hunts are always our favorites... Get him in the deer contest before you come "Just in case







"..

Here are a couple more pictures I have taken in the past couple of weeks.. I'm cleaning off another card.. I posted a couple of these bucks already but they were live pics using my cell phone.. Here are some clean shots of some that got close.. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies and kind words.. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Nunley Chittim Ranch Youth Weekend*

Here is the Youtube Video of Munch taking his drop tine buck and more this past weekend at the Nunley Chittim. This buck had a broken leg that wouldn't heal so we took Munch man to hunt the buck. He ended up taking the buck on our second hunt and we scouted 3 blinds for the buck for 2 days prior.. Mario whacks a hog with his bow also at the end of the video .. Hope y'all like the video and Thanks again Miles for putting the footage together.. Brett Holden

*Click below to see the video of Munch Mans hunt*


----------



## jgale

*Nice video!*

Congrats again to the young man on a heck of a deer! Glad you all got it on video so he can have that memory for many years to come.


----------



## thomas78

Great video, congrats!


----------



## elkhunter49

Outstanding Video Brett, well done buddy! Congrats to the young man on a great buck. Baker


----------



## Brian P.

Brett, how old is the buck in the picture after the hog and before the ***** ? He looks like he was been through the rutting wars there on the ranch over the years.


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Brett, how old is the buck in the picture after the hog and before the ***** ? He looks like he was been through the rutting wars there on the ranch over the years.


Brian that buck has me stumped. We try and watch as many of the regular bucks as possible from year to year. The buck you are referring to we have seen only the past 2 seasons. Last year we thought he was a young buck.. The way he acted and his appearance. He rutted very hard and we saw him several times last season. I thought he was a young buck last season and this year I am thinking he may have been older than he looked. I have seen young bucks look really rough the following year as this one does after a hard rut. This buck has us wondering.. He did get a bigger frame heck I don't know lol.. Here he is last year and this year..


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Outstanding Video Brett, well done buddy! Congrats to the young man on a great buck. Baker


Thanks Jason, Thomas, Baker and Brian for the replies.. That little man is so proud of that deer.. His dad sent me a picture of him sitting in the front yard when he got home. Its a picture of him telling the neighbors all about the hunt with his deer head and javalina laying next to him in the yard .. Ill post that picture up later.. Pretty cool seeing the kiddos so eat up with hunting.. Brett

*http://youtu.be/jjz6qApcTF8*


----------



## finz

Great video as always thanks fo sharing.


----------



## FISH TAILS

The video is cool he made a great shot! You ain't joking on his excitement the smile on his face when you rolled up in camp was priceless! Keep the pics coming can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## Castaway2

awesome video! great job Munch Man!!! you got some great deer on that place (even your small ones are big!!) congrats on all of your harvest from your old mans to munch's, i know there wil be more to come.


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats what its all about


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words! I'm headed back to the ranch and can't wait to see what hits the ground Saturday. A couple of our gun hunters are headed down today and a couple of them have been there off and on this week scouting waiting on opening day.. We have been hunting our small family area pasture the past few weeks.. I'm looking forward to sitting in the regular shared lease which is just under 13000 more acres... we made it all one pasture to lease members last year instead of dividing the pastures up... I know a couple of guys have their eyes on some nice bucks already.... I'm ready to get back in the stand. Here is another pic from the past couple of weeks I just finished clearing my SD cards.. This is a nice young buck I have watch for a couple seasons.. 

Thanks again for all the kind words and looking forward to hunting with all the 2coolers that booked management hunts with us this year! Thanks Brett Holden

Picture of the day..


----------



## Mrschasintail

I would just have a heart attack if one of those walked out, and it was a shooter! Beautiful!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

BTW, that video is great. I think I got buck fever watching it.


----------



## broadonrod

Mrschasintail said:


> I would just have a heart attack if one of those walked out, and it was a shooter! Beautiful!!





Mrschasintail said:


> BTW, that video is great. I think I got buck fever watching it.


Thanks for the replies! Miles works hard on those videos.. We video most of our hunts now.. It's almost as fun as being the hunter .. Thanks again! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stand! Man I'm glad to be back! 

I'm in a bow stand this evening.. The first buck just walked out.. I'll post up some pics as they come in.. Gun hunters start in the morning Bob just got in.. He has one picked out.. Hope he gets him tomorrow.. 

Pics coming if I see some nice ones this eve.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

First 2 young bucks just walked out.. I see a pretty nice one way off headed this way...


----------



## broadonrod

2 more youngsters.. Bigger bucks are standing in brush still and haven't come in the open yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Few nicer young bucks starting to move in..


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pictures but here is one more that just walked in.. The deer I an hunting is still a no show :/.. 15 minutes of light left for the evening..


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

One down.. Bob is headed to camp now.. í ½í¸Š. Can't wait to see Bobs deer!


----------



## rudytail10

*Great job*

Tell him congrats. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## broadonrod

Much better than we thought..  pics in a few minutes


----------



## broadonrod

Bob shot a nice buck this morning. He is a 14 point ... This buck add ALOT of inches this year on our new feed blend! Main beams, drop, mass and tines grew from last season. Plus he added a fork and kicker. This buck was an 8 point at 4 years old.. Them became a 9 with a drop the next year a main frame 10 with a drop in the 170s.

We just scored Bobs buck pretty tight at 191.. He went from 20 to over 23" inside spread this year also..

We are loving this new feed blend!!!!!! We are using on the Nunley Chittim Ranch!

Brett Holden
[email protected]


----------



## 98aggie77566

Wow!!!

Amazing buck...congrats!

Can't wait to shoot some of the biguns with the camera!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesomeness! Congrats team!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Heck of a beautiful deer!! Congrats Bob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Thanks!!

Here are some more picks.























-Bob


----------



## rag3

We should get some good pics tonight. Will post one later 


-Bob


----------



## rudytail10

What a deer Bob congrats. Can't wait to get down there. 

Clayton


----------



## sotexhookset

Wow. Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few live pics from the stand.. [






ATTACH]1793729[/ATTACH]


----------



## broadonrod

This guy just walked in


----------



## broadonrod

Another just came in..


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice young buck just walked in..


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to bob, that deer is awesome, also, great live deer pics


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Congrats to bob, that deer is awesome, also, great live deer pics


Thank you for the reply! Fixing to hit the sack and just took the last pics of Bob's deer before caping him out.. 2 more very good bucks were passed this evening by lease members.. Monica saw a nice buck too.. Hopefully one of the hunters get another one in the morning.. Thanks again for the replies everyone.. Brett

Oh also here is the offspring to Bobs buck at the next blind over.. This pic is not great, it was taken off the video.. You can definitely see the resemblance but trying to double drop..


----------



## broadonrod

Not a great picture it was off a video camera screen also but here is a pretty cool wide buck with some extra tines one of out hunters sent me this morning.. Half of the camp slept in this morning ..


----------



## sundownbrown

I would never be able to sleep in with deer like that


----------



## chuck richey

Dang what a way to start the season. Congratulations.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the replies! Bob headed in today but his Dad, Allen 72 years old stayed to hunt.. Allen and Bob have been on the ranch 4 years now.. They have both taken some great bucks in the 170s-190s. Allen likes tall tines and kicker more than width and I saw a nice buck yesterday that may be what he is looking for at my stand. Allen and I are hunting together this evening. If we see the buck and Allen takes him I'm along to video it .. Next best thing to hunting a big buck your self is going along with a buddy and watching! Wish us luck the wind is screaming and we are set up for the evening.. If I see any other good deer I'll try and post a picture but I only have my video camera Matt took my Nikon to snap some pictures of a really nice young buck we found this morning.

Here is Mr. Gardner live from the stand!


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

No show this eve. :/maybe in the morning.. Matt didn't see the big buck he was going to get pictures of either. Monica saw a really nice 24" wide droptine buck and the other 2 hunters had pretty good hunts.. Ours hunt was super slow. Only 2 mature bucks and no really good ones.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to being in the stands looking for a buck on Thursday! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## broadonrod

We are back in the stand this morning.. It's just getting light enough to see horns. We can see several bucks but can't make them out yet.. Hopefully one of them is Allen's buck already here ..


----------



## broadonrod

The buck just showed up


----------



## deerslayer64d

Good luck to yall


----------



## AirbornXpress

I hope he's ready 
Because I'm ready


----------



## bsills

Hope it all worked out this morning


----------



## sundownbrown

bsills said:


> Hope it all worked out this morning


Me too


----------



## El Tirador

I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I guess my lease members are getting a little picky lol. We scored the buck at 183-185 for the last hour.. Allen is going to take a pass on him. We have some really good bucks this year and he is going to hunt for a bigger one. This buck is about 9 years old and put on about 20 inches this year.. I have some good picks but my still camera died.. I'll post better pics later.. Here is a live pic of the buck heading out.. Thanks for the replies! I was pretty excited and thought we had another buck hitting the ground!

Allen says thanks for the replies also!


----------



## sundownbrown

I would have to imagine that takes some serious will power


----------



## rag3

He is just trying to beat my 191! He probably will! Lol!


-Bob


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Well I guess my lease members are getting a little picky lol. We scored the buck at 183-185 for the last hour.. Allen is going to take a pass on him. We have some really good bucks this year and he is going to hunt for a bigger one. This buck is about 9 years old and put on about 20 inches this year.. I have some good picks but my still camera died.. I'll post better pics later.. Here is a live pic of the buck heading out.. Thanks for the replies! I was pretty excited and thought we had another buck hitting the ground!
> 
> Allen says thanks for the replies also!
> 
> View attachment 1796201
> 
> View attachment 1796209


That's impressive to pass on a 180+
I would just like to see a buck that big in real life!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I would have to imagine that takes some serious will power


 Mr Gardner has killed some nice bucks.. He is definitely getting more selective.. I was hoping to see that big sucker on the ground..



rag3 said:


> He is just trying to beat my 191! He probably will! Lol!
> 
> Bob


Bob he is after you for sure ...I had a blast hunting with your dad the last couple of days.. I'm thinking he may get ya this season  it's only the first weekend ..



Bull Minnow said:


> That's impressive to pass on a 180+
> I would just like to see a buck that big in real life!


Thanks for the reply ... The buck is a very nice looking deer.. He is a Ten point with 4 kickers.. I sure didn't think Allen would let him walk.. He has his mind set on getting a bigger one than his son Bob this year lol..

I'm back in My bow stand hunting the same buck I have been on for a couple weeks now.. Hopefully he shows today.. Looks like rain is going to hit us tomorrow ...

Thanks for the replies! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in..


----------



## broadonrod

Finally!!!!

I have 2 different bucks I have been hunting from this stand that I watched last year. Not sure if they got bigger or went down... One of the bucks I am after is headed this way! I'm in a bow stand so hopefully he comes in close!!! He is definitely Bigger this year. He is at 165 yards went in the brush but I think he is on his way in...  he is staring at my buggy.. That's not good


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Live with cell phone! My heart is beating out of my chest but I think this buck needs another year.. WOW that's a rush.. I drew on him at 17 yards and changed my mind.. I'm going to wait to see the other buck that lives in this area. Fffweeeew.. What a great buck this buck put on mass and beam length this year plus an inch or 2 on his spread!!


----------



## saltaholic

Wow!!! Guess on score?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

What protein feed did you switch to?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

What protein feed did you switch to?


----------



## sundownbrown

That is big time self control, hopefully the other buck is bigger


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Wow!!! Guess on score?


We just put a pencil on him for 30 minutes here at the fire and got him 193.. I had him at 188 in the stand. It was very late when I had him close.. Going to look at him in the morning again.. Prob give him one more year. Not 100% yet but pretty sure he gets a free ride. Had my heart pumping for sure... Thanks for the reply! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What protein feed did you switch to?


Email me for info on the new deer protein blend. It seems to be really working.. We have never seen our deer do this and the feed these guys are making for us will be the last feed we ever use.. 
[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

The buck Allen pasted this morning! 14 points...


----------



## rag3

Can't wait to get back there this weekend! I am still flying high from my buck last Saturday. My dad has the wisdom to be much more patient than me. I would have tagged the dude for sure!

The experience of growing a deer for 4 years was very cool and enlightening. I will be more picky myself, now that I have taken a deer that exceeded my wildest expectations!

Thanks Brett. I am looking forward to many more years on this lease. I read the book Big Rack when I was about 11 years old, and always dreamed of hunting these types of deer. I never thought it would happen. 

Stoked! 


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Can't wait to get back there this weekend! I am still flying high from my buck last Saturday. My dad has the wisdom to be much more patient than me. I would have tagged the dude for sure!
> 
> The experience of growing a deer for 4 years was very cool and enlightening. I will be more picky myself, now that I have taken a deer that exceeded my wildest expectations!
> 
> Thanks Brett. I am looking forward to many more years on this lease. I read the book Big Rack when I was about 11 years old, and always dreamed of hunting these types of deer. I never thought it would happen.
> 
> Stoked!
> 
> -Bob


Thanks Bob! You and your dad are some great guys and it takes lease members like y'all to build a place like this. It is a team effort. Hope your dad finds the kind of buck he is looking for this year. Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> The buck Allen pasted this morning! 14 points...
> View attachment 1798337


Heck of a buck


----------



## Mikeyhunts

daaaaayum!!! Y'all have some big ole bucks this year!!!!!
Something made a difference this year. Food, Water, Supplements, Prayerâ€¦.something!
You had some monsters last year when I was there, but you can tell a big difference this yearâ€¦.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies. 
I'm back in the stand this evening.. Deer are just starting to move. I'm hunting this stand for the first time this year and have my little man with me.. Ill post up some pics if I get something close.. We are in a gun stand this eve looking for a buck my wife passed last year..


----------



## Gearman

Great Times Brett, was sitting here thinking about my sons first deer and was wondering when you are going to let your boy start taking deer? Mine was 6 and looking back I think maybe it was a bit to early but then again he proved he could shoot the gun and everything pointed that he was ready so I don't regret it one bit. Boy oh boy but when he gets a little older man is he in for some good times  , then again I bet right now sitting in the stand with dad is the best thing in the world. Have fun guys


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Great Times Brett, was sitting here thinking about my sons first deer and was wondering when you are going to let your boy start taking deer? Mine was 6 and looking back I think maybe it was a bit to early but then again he proved he could shoot the gun and everything pointed that he was ready so I don't regret it one bit. Boy oh boy but when he gets a little older man is he in for some good times  , then again I bet right now sitting in the stand with dad is the best thing in the world. Have fun guys


I'm not sure when he will be shooting deer. I may start him out on a doe next year. He loves hunting rabbits with us. Prob his favorite thing.. A red rider and no BBs is killing the heck out of them this year lol.. He is begging me to shoot a javalina right now as I'm typing.. I have had him shooting a 22mag and he is doing pretty good at the range behind camp but he definitely is not ready IMO. We have a blast down here together.. Lots of kiddos on the ranch and it sure makes for fun times..

It raining now.. We have a 1 mile ride to camp in the Polaris with no windshield . 
I guess our deer don't like the rain they all just left lol.. All of our bucks were to far away for good pics this evening but one of out lease members and his daughter just sent me this pic from their bow blind. 
Pretty cool picture..


----------



## jgale

What a cool pic of a great deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Great pic!


-Bob


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photo Brett, timed it just right!!! :camera:


----------



## 98aggie77566

That booger looks like he enjoys his groceries!

This thread amazes me every time I pull it up.

Can't wait to see it in person!!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Jason I thought that you might have taken that pic, but then I saw you commented on it, that deer is what a south texas buck should look like


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What a hoss!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgale

I cant imagine seeing 190" deer. Much less passing on one. Great deer and great thread.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Did you hunt this morning, Brett?


----------



## DVM1997

That buck is a TOAD!!!


----------



## Reynolds4

That is an awesome buck! Very impressive deer herd y'all have managed.
Little man looked like he was excited to be in the stand!


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Did you hunt this morning, Brett?


Thanks everyone for all the replies!

I didn't hunt today.. It started raining yesterday at 3:30 and hasn't let up since.. We have been cleaning up around here getting ready for our first group of management hunters. They come in today around noon.. We are going to have a hard time getting to stands for sure. We have 6 guys coming but only 3 are hunting.. Hopefully it let's up..

We have been looking at videos for the last hour trying to figure out what we have seen so far to start hunting with our first group of hunters. Wet and nasty day!

Thanks again! I'll post pics of the hunts as these guys get their deer.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool pic off the TV from Matt's video yesterday. Big 8 point and a 10 point with a nice drop tine.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Great looking deer!


----------



## sundownbrown

I bet yall could make a great reality show with all the hunters and all the awesome deer yall have.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again guys! Well we made it to the stand lol... It is still raining.. Already have 8 bucks in front of us. We have two guys hunting with us this eve and one more coming in tonight.. It was a tough ride to the blind today 4 miles of muddy road. But we are here.. Bobby is ready! I'll post pics if we get his deer. Thanks again for the replies and wish us luck getting back to camp ..

Live pics..


----------



## jgale

Man is that lake stocked? lol looks more like a pond than a road!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Put a trotline on that sucker!


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Still raining. Tough ride to blinds and back this evening. We passed several bucks this eve looking for the right ones. Many of the regulars didn't show in the rain this eve but we did see some nice new bucks. Hopefully these guys get there bucks in the morning. If we don't get stuck ..

Here is the deer pic of the day.. I'll post up pics if the guys shoot in the morning.. Thanks for the replies... Brett


----------



## royboy42

Good luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

Hope y'all got it done this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

We had a great morning hunt. One kill, one miss and the other hunter found a nice one that stayed in the feed pen and never offered a shot. Back at it this eve. Here are a couple live pics from camp! Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## DustinB09

Congrats! Man i love those chocolate horns!


----------



## deanstrong

yall are dang sure doing it right!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Brian P.

Beautiful buck, perfect shot. Well done !!!


----------



## FalseCast

what does that 8pt score you guys shot this am?


----------



## c-hawk

*Absolutely Beautiful Deer!!*

Been out of the loop on this thread for a while now and just catching up. Oh what I've missed!! What an awesome group of people the Holden's are. They invited my then US Marine son Bryan down to hunt last season. Where he was able to harvest a magnificent 10 year old cull 8 pointer and a hog. Bryan still talks about that weekend to this day!! He served 4 years and now is persuing his dream and going to college full time to become a Texas Game Warden. What an awesome job ya'll have done on the ranch Brett and thanks for the memories. Look forward to keeping up with the rest of y'all's season.

James


----------



## sundownbrown

good buck


----------



## broadonrod

c-hawk said:


> Been out of the loop on this thread for a while now and just catching up. Oh what I've missed!! What an awesome group of people the Holden's are. They invited my then US Marine son Bryan down to hunt last season. Where he was able to harvest a magnificent 10 year old cull 8 pointer and a hog. Bryan still talks about that weekend to this day!! He served 4 years and now is persuing his dream and going to college full time to become a Texas Game Warden. What an awesome job ya'll have done on the ranch Brett and thanks for the memories. Look forward to keeping up with the rest of y'all's season.
> 
> James


You are very kind Sir! I hope that you and your son Bryan are doing well! It was a pleasure having y'all here last year. Give us a shout if y'all are ever back in the area!

Thanks for all the cool comments we really enjoy this thread and sharing the hunts.. We are back in the stand. It's been raining 48 hours straight.. We just had our first mature buck come in. Lots of deer moving for a rainy day! Fingers crossed.. I'll post pics if we get out buck or see any good ones.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

FalseCast said:


> what does that 8pt score you guys shot this am?


Damian's buck had a 20 5/8s inside spread and scored 135..


----------



## broadonrod

First couple of bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more moving in close enough for pics.. Lots of bucks moving..


----------



## broadonrod

We just had a nice management buck come in! He is in the feed pen w have to wait in him to get out. Bobby said it's what he is looking for.. Hope it works out fast... It raining pretty hard too..


----------



## broadonrod

Got him!


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Another buck just showed up.. He is an old tank lol..


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats. Great shot. I can't wait to get there tomorrow. Loading up now then going to bed. As if I can sleep lol. See y'all soon.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Congrats. Great shot. I can't wait to get there tomorrow. Loading up now then going to bed. As if I can sleep lol. See y'all soon.


Looking forward to having y'all back down here.. Bobby is slaying the hogs lol!


----------



## sundownbrown

Better get the skinny knife out, now the fun begins, congrats to the hunter


----------



## Gearman

Wow that buck has a huge body, yall need to take him before he gets to big to walk. One thing I always find neat is when a real mature comes walking in they have "that walk" I bet that guy is incredible to watch move around. Congrats to your hunters you have down right now , hunting in that slop ain't easy that's for sure but you are still getting it done


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Better get the skinny knife out, now the fun begins, congrats to the hunter


Yes sir.. Lots of shooting this eve.. These bucks are monsters on the hoof with the new feed. This buck prob put on 4-5" of main beams alone this year and weighs 217 field dressed. More pics in just a minute.. Thanks guys for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Bobby and his big 8..


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thanks Brett for keeping this thread updated all of the time. I'm not able to hunt right now due to ankle surgery but reading this thread daily more than makes up for it. Great pictures and comments makes me feel like I'm right there in camp or in the stand. I can't wait until December when I can get back in the woods.


----------



## sundownbrown

That's a pig of a deer


----------



## 98aggie77566

Awesome buck!!


----------



## rag3

Congrats Bobby! That is a Great 8!


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

We had a great time with our 6 guest. They just pulled out of the gate and our next 3 management deer hunters just pulled in.

Wesley headed to the deer contest with Bobs buck this morning and so far 3 contest have the buck 192 and change!

The rain has finally stopped looking forward to getting in the blinds this evening with our guest and see what they end up shooting..

Thanks for all the replies hope to have done nice management deer to post this evening!

Here is Bobs buck in the Cape Saver cooler. Pretty cool idea..

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Just leaving the Muy Grande Deer Contest and they have Bobs buck 195 4/8s! Congrats again Bob


----------



## Rack Ranch

Congrats again Bob, Now you can set your sights on the 200'' Club!!


----------



## rag3

I am on Cloud 9!


-Bob


----------



## sundownbrown

rag3 said:


> I am on Cloud 9!
> 
> -Bob


Thats what it is all about


----------



## jgale

rag3 said:


> I am on Cloud 9!
> 
> -Bob


Congrats again bro! Gotta love it when they have ground growage vs shrinkage!! That is a once in a lifetime buck! Well at least until you get another once in a lifetime buck hopefully next year lol


----------



## broadonrod

We are back at it again this evening. We had 3 hunters come in today and I know 2 of them have already got their bucks! The young man in the picture below " Shane " is hunting with me and just took a very nice management buck. Matt just text that his uncle Clayton just nailed a super nice buck. Our 3rd hunter is with Cottontail Dave and we haven't heard anything from them yet.

Here are a couple live pics from the stand.. Shane is super pumped! Clayton brings Shane on a hunt each year and this buck is much nicer than the one he took with us last year! Can't wait to go look at him but we have 6 pigs and 11 bucks in front of us already.. We may take another buck or a pig in a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

And Shane nails him a big sow!


----------



## sotexhookset

Saweeet!


----------



## jgale

Nice!! Gonna be a busy cleaning night it sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Woooohooo! He is better than we thought! Now how do we load this beast!!!


----------



## broadonrod

I told him behind the ear and man that's where he put it


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## SwampRat

This last pic is impressive...wow!!! Great job to the hunter!


----------



## sotexhookset

Congrats to your buddy. Great hunt for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! It's been a great evening here on the Nunley Chittim! Clayton took this beautiful heavy horn main frame 10 with with a split G2! His nephew Shane took this old wide 8 point. His buck is 23 1/2" wide inside! 
Clayton purchased Shane's hunt at the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Benefit and all the proceeds were donated to supporting disabled veterans.. Kieth and Dave saw some super nice bucks but no shooters. I'll bet he gets his buck tomorrow .. The guys also took a coyote, hog and 2 does.

It is a pleasure each year having this family down to the ranch on these management deer hunts. Here are a few live pics from camp..

Brett Holden


----------



## AirbornXpress

That look's like a heaven!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

It is!!!!! Saw some awesome deer tonight!! This is a deer that they think is 6years old and will be over 28" main beams. They call him "Spot"! His coat is super unique! BEAUTIFUL! He is covered in white spots. One of a Half dozen I saw today over 160"! 
Can you imagine what he will look like at 8-9 years old?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to the hunters, lots of memories being made


----------



## broadonrod

Another successful morning with our group of hunters. Not being MLD these guys really are helping us out tagging all the does for us along with the bucks they came after. All three hunters have their bucks already and Keith took this nice super old 10 point this morning..

I'm headed to run the **** traps with Shane..


----------



## broadonrod

We are back in the stands again. Clayton's buck scored 156 2/8s, Shane's buck was 141 5/8s and Keith's was 140.. Clayton and I are hunting him a 2nd buck. We are in one I my stands I haven't hunted this season. I'll post up some pics if we get Clayton another management buck or see an nice upper comers.


----------



## broadonrod

Mature bucks starting to show.


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck just came in close enough for a picture.. We have lots of bucks moving in.


----------



## dbarham

Very nice!


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Very nice!


Thanks for the reply!

Robby and his dad Bob just showed up to camp and Robby took 3 does!

Cottontail Dave just came in with Shane and had 2 more doe.

The kiddos nailed them this eve.

Clayton and I had a buck he wanted to shoot but he spooked and never showed again :/.. Maybe in the morning.. Still waiting on a couple hunters to pull in.


----------



## sundownbrown

Lots of sausage meat yall have there, congrats to the hunters


----------



## spurgersalty

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Robby and his dad Bob just showed up to camp and Robby took 3 does!
> 
> Cottontail Dave just came in with Shane and had 2 more doe.
> 
> The kiddos nailed them this eve.
> 
> Clayton and I had a buck he wanted to shoot but he spooked and never showed again :/.. Maybe in the morning.. Still waiting on a couple hunters to pull in.
> View attachment 1809585
> View attachment 1809593
> View attachment 1809601


Hold up. Homeboy shot 3 doe in 1 sitting and another bagged 2???? 
That's pretty danged impressive guys.


----------



## chuck richey

The spotted buck looks good. A full tanned pelt would look great on any gameroom wall.


----------



## Law Dog

Awesome job, Great job to the young hunter!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the replies. This morning Clayton hunted the same area and the big buck didn't show .. Some nice bucks showed up but not the right ones.. Clayton and his group are leaving today they all ended up with a nice buck each Clayton said he is coming back after the second buck we were hunting the last 2 hunts. What a blast it was hunting with these fellas and the camp fire stories will never be forgotten lol.. Bob and his son are also leaving today. We don't have any management hunters coming in until Thursday night so I'm getting back in the bow stand for a couple of days.

Here is a screen shot from this morning while hunting with Clayton.


----------



## broadonrod

Setting **** traps. Thought we would blow the deer call while we are here ...


----------



## broadonrod

And off they go.. See ya back in a couple weeks with your wife Clayton! It was a blast!


----------



## broadonrod

Ahhhh haaa!


----------



## Law Dog

That's First Class service.


----------



## sundownbrown

That place is unbelievable, love the pics and the stories they tell


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! I'm in a stand this evening next to the blind I have been hunting a big deer the last couple of weeks. This area is about 1500 acres that hasn't been hunted at all this season. Pretty excited to see what comes in. We set up a bow blind here 5 days ago and have been feeding the road for 3 days.. I'll post more pics if I see any good ones!

Here is a live pic..


----------



## broadonrod

First set of horns show up


----------



## broadonrod

Big 8 point just snuck in on me! He is at 4 yards. First mature buck...


----------



## sundownbrown

He is a brute


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## sotexhookset

That's a stud 8 but I know y'all can and do let them get way up there in age. How old do you have him at? Id hate to age one on the hoof on y'all's place. You may have found the fountain of youth for deer and he's already nine yo old and I'd pass on him so I didn't get in trouble. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> That's a stud 8 but I know y'all can and do let them get way up there in age. How old do you have him at? Id hate to age one on the hoof on y'all's place. You may have found the fountain of youth for deer and he's already nine yo old and I'd pass on him so I didn't get in trouble. Lol


Looking at him closer he has a split browtine and trying to split on the other. He also is trying to grow 4 splits or kickers. I would guess him 7 years old. He will most likely get one more year with his good brows, long beams, decent mass and kickers trying to sprout. He has a nice main frame. More reasons to let him go than to take him out. Never know 
Nice bucks moving in now......


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man I hated to leave but gotta work a little. The deer are looking amazing this year! I spent most of my time with the video camera instead of the Nikon. I am looking forward to getting back and hunting a monster it should be a blast again. Thanks again for having me!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Love the pics, keep em coming


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## DadSaid

thanks for the Updates.. i feel like i'm hunting with you guys.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

FISH TAILS said:


> Man I hated to leave but gotta work a little. The deer are looking amazing this year! I spent most of my time with the video camera instead of the Nikon. I am looking forward to getting back and hunting a monster it should be a blast again. Thanks again for having me!!


Josh, thanks for having me down for a visit with you in the blind.
Man it was fun to watch those big ole bucks. Not to mention the 25-30 deer at every stand! What a place! Freaking incredible.
It will RUIN you.
And also thanks to Brett and the whole ranch team! 
What a great operation and good people.
It was also great to meet some of those package hunters.
They all came away more "bang for the buck" , pun intended than they could have ever hoped for!! lol!
Hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## capttravis

looks like all of the hunters are having a ball down there this year...can't wait to shake free and head down there for a few days soon!


----------



## Cody C

broadonrod said:


> Setting **** traps. Thought we would blow the deer call while we are here ...
> View attachment 1810066


Don't put them too close together. You'll end up with one **** in multiple traps. Ha

Nice deer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> And off they go.. See ya back in a couple weeks with your wife Clayton! It was a blast!
> View attachment 1810138


 It was a blast. Can't wait to get back. I also can not thank you enough for having us back this year. It was by far the best hunting trip I have been on. Shane is still pumped about it today. You should have been in the truck on the ride home he was giving Keith a hard time for 5 hours straight LOL. Me and my family cant thank you all enough for all that yall have done. Just to see the smile on Shanes face when he talks about it is amazing. And thats thanks to you my brother. Everyone you have out there is first class and has a heart of gold. Tell them all thank you from me and my family and we will see you all again soon.

Clayton Ryan
PS Shane said next year he will spank Keith and myself again in one day. That way he can sleep late.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## broadonrod

Cody C said:


> Don't put them too close together. You'll end up with one **** in multiple traps. Ha
> 
> Nice deer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol we learned that this past week.. You hit the nail on the head lmao!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any blood this morning?


No blood this morning.. We are back in the stands again this evening. We have a couple of guest here we met off 2cool for the first time.. They hunt about 50 miles from us but came by to look at some deer and have a cold one around the camp fire tonight. 
I'm back in the same stand I hunted yesterday eve. It's only the second time it's been hunted this year.. None of the really big bucks showed up yesterday here hopefully the one I'm looking for will show this eve. The does and yearlings are making their way in now. We have another hunter sitting with my dad this eve looking to take a couple of does. Thanks for all the replies once again! I'll post pics if I see any good ones.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

DadSaid said:


> thanks for the Updates.. i feel like i'm hunting with you guys.


Thanks! We love doing this thread each year! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Josh, thanks for having me down for a visit with you in the blind.
> Man it was fun to watch those big ole bucks. Not to mention the 25-30 deer at every stand! What a place! Freaking incredible.
> It will RUIN you.
> And also thanks to Brett and the whole ranch team!
> What a great operation and good people.
> It was also great to meet some of those package hunters.
> They all came away more "bang for the buck" , pun intended than they could have ever hoped for!! lol!
> Hope to see you all again soon!


Thanks Mikey it was a blast having you down here! Hope to have you back again soon!



rudytail10 said:


> It was a blast. Can't wait to get back. I also can not thank you enough for having us back this year. It was by far the best hunting trip I have been on. Shane is still pumped about it today. You should have been in the truck on the ride home he was giving Keith a hard time for 5 hours straight LOL. Me and my family cant thank you all enough for all that yall have done. Just to see the smile on Shanes face when he talks about it is amazing. And thats thanks to you my brother. Everyone you have out there is first class and has a heart of gold. Tell them all thank you from me and my family and we will see you all again soon.
> 
> Clayton Ryan
> PS Shane said next year he will spank Keith and myself again in one day. That way he can sleep late.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


Clayton thanks for everything! Looking forward to seeing you again soon! Looking forward to getting your wife her buck next trip! I'll call ya this evening about the dates to bring her down! We will find her one bigger than yours 
Great having y'all here my brother.

It's super hot .. First buck walking out


----------



## broadonrod

First to show up..


----------



## broadonrod

And then this guy shows up! Not good for bow hunting .. Hopefully he's gone for the evening..


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of youngsters coming back in.. Still no big boys.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of great looking little fellas around here ... The big boys are still hiding  ..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young buck just came in close. 
Live shot from the bow stand..


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks like an eventful evening, you should have busted that coyote


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Looks like an eventful evening, you should have busted that coyote


Just out if bow range:/..

Here is the pic of the day. Nice 8 point main frame with a few kickers.


----------



## thomas78

Great pictures! Give us night shifters something to look at. 

Thanks


----------



## royboy42

Cool pics as usual!


----------



## sundownbrown

The deer has some awesome character


----------



## broadonrod

Well our hunters got their deer this morning I'll post pictures later.. I'm off to get a tooth pulled... Hope to be back in the blind this evening


----------



## KIKO

Clean out you vehicle before you cross. Make sure you didn't drop any ammo.



broadonrod said:


> Well our hunters got their deer this morning I'll post pictures later.. I'm off to get a tooth pulled... Hope to be back in the blind this evening
> View attachment 1814978


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good luck with that oneâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## broadonrod

That went better than I thought lol...








Headed back to the ranch


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats crazy right there


----------



## rut-ro

Can they tell how old you are by the ware on your teeth? Great thread as usuall.


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> That went better than I thought lol...
> View attachment 1815314
> 
> 
> Headed back to the ranch


Wow. That almost ruins the thread. Quick- someone else post so we can move to the next page!

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

I'm back in the bow stand .. Same one as last 2 days.. 
I'll post pics if I get the bigger bucks in close enough before dark. Wind changes to North today that's a bad direction in this blind :/.. The deer are moving in now.. I see a few young bucks headed this way.


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> I'm back in the bow stand .. Same one as last 2 days..
> I'll post pics if I get the bigger bucks in close enough before dark. Wind changes to North today that's a bad direction in this blind :/.. The deer are moving in now.. I see a few young bucks headed this way.


Crossbow or compound just out of curiosity?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Crossbow or compound just out of curiosity?


Compound bow..


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Compound bow..


Good luck! Awesome thread. Sitting on plane waiting to fly from New Orleans to Houston. This makes the headache subside a bit lol


----------



## gettinspooled

Great pics. Looks like another impressive season.


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

No blood this morning. The 7x7 I've been looking for finally showed up! I am going to give him another year ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½... He is beautiful but just shy of what I hoped he would be this season .. I'm hoping he makes 200" next year.. I'm going to bounce to another stand that has not been set in this year for the evening hunt. 

Thanks for the replies.. 
Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats awesome, any pics of that bad boy?


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

my brother and I had the privilege of visiting the holden pasture this past Monday and Tuesday and we were blown away. In only three sits I was able to video a 200, 185, 170 and over 20 other bucks that would push or break 160. We have hunted south texas all our lives and are currently on a 15,000 acre lease in webb county and I have never been on a ranch of this caliber low or high fence. Bret was kind enough to invite us out and share some of his management philosophies so that hopefully we can take our pasture to the level of his. Through our discussions we found that his and our pasture are very similar, both low fence, large acreage, heavily managed and we have almost the same number of protein stations. However Bret is using his own special blend of protein feed that he came up with and after see'ing the antler quality and body weight of his bucks I will be switching all of my feeders to this blend. I was blown away by how how many deer he was able to hold on his property and all of them were fat and healthy. There has to be something to this feed this just doesn't happen by accident. 
special thanks to Bret, matt, and all of the Holden pasture for letting us come out and sharing their knowledge with us. I can't wait to get this feed out and see what my deer can do on it.


----------



## BF

y'all have spoken multi times about Brett using his own blend of protein but I have not seen what the blend is and who is mixing it or what brand; all I have seen is it's his special blend; when do we get to know more about this protein or is this top secret ?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Thats awesome, any pics of that bad boy?


 I was very happy to see this buck show up. We only post pictures of bucks from one of the pasture on the ranch.. This buck I have watched for 4 seasons now and never put any pics up.. I may put one up later in the season if I get a good still picture. Thanks for all the cool replies!



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> my brother and I had the privilege of visiting the holden pasture this past Monday and Tuesday and we were blown away. In only three sits I was able to video a 200, 185, 170 and over 20 other bucks that would push or break 160. We have hunted south texas all our lives and are currently on a 15,000 acre lease in webb county and I have never been on a ranch of this caliber low or high fence. Bret was kind enough to invite us out and share some of his management philosophies so that hopefully we can take our pasture to the level of his. Through our discussions we found that his and our pasture are very similar, both low fence, large acreage, heavily managed and we have almost the same number of protein stations. However Bret is using his own special blend of protein feed that he came up with and after see'ing the antler quality and body weight of his bucks I will be switching all of my feeders to this blend. I was blown away by how how many deer he was able to hold on his property and all of them were fat and healthy. There has to be something to this feed this just doesn't happen by accident.
> special thanks to Bret, matt, and all of the Holden pasture for letting us come out and sharing their knowledge with us. I can't wait to get this feed out and see what my deer can do on it.


It was a blast having y'all here at the Nunley Chittim Ranch! Thanks a million for the kind words.. It was really cool getting to meet you and your brother! We have met lots of good folks here on 2cool! Hope y'all swing back by soon for another coÅ‚d one! Good luck to y'all at your place also! Hope you find a monster buck this season!

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Getting a late start in another bow stand.. The deer are stating to move in..


----------



## broadonrod

Just videoed a really cool fight and one if my favorite young bucks just showed up..


----------



## deanstrong

broadonrod said:


> Just videoed a really cool fight and one if my favorite young bucks just showed up..
> View attachment 1817978
> View attachment 1817986
> View attachment 1817994
> View attachment 1818002


That's a dang good looking youngster.


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> That's a dang good looking youngster.


Thank you Sir.. Here is another young buck that just came out here at this stand.. I think this buck is 1 year older than the one I just posted and definitely another one of my favorite upper comers .. There are a couple management bucks here we need to take also we have more management hunters coming in tomorrow eve this may be our first stop. This cold weather has them moving pretty good..


----------



## deanstrong

Another beauty! Love those long G's!!


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> Another beauty! Love those long G's!!


Thanks again! Here is a new buck that just showed up! He is pretty cool. I haven't seen this buck before. Lots of points  and palmated ... It's getting dark .. No giants but cool hunt and a new buck I haven't seen before.. Thanks for the replies !!!! Brett


----------



## c-hawk

Can't get enough of this thread!! Unbelievable what kind of specimen's you have raised there and Bryan said if you need more help with your culls just give him a shout, lol. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks a like a great evening hunt


----------



## July Johnson

I would pay just to come sit in a stand and watch...seriously.


----------



## royboy42

well, we're headed your way tmrw and I don't think I've ever seen my boys this excited about a hunting or fishing trip! Gonna be a great weekend! Cool pic of that young buck, he's a stud for sure!


----------



## elkhunter49

Looking good Brett, keep em coming buddy! Baker


----------



## broadonrod

c-hawk said:


> Can't get enough of this thread!! Unbelievable what kind of specimen's you have raised there and Bryan said if you need more help with your culls just give him a shout, lol. Keep up the good work!!


 Thanks! Tell him to give me a shout... I'll have another one for that young man.. And thank him again from all of us here on the Holden pasture for his service!



sundownbrown said:


> Looks a like a great evening hunt


 it was a good evening.. I was ready to see some new deer.. Thanks again for your replies!



July Johnson said:


> I would pay just to come sit in a stand and watch...seriously.


Thanks for the kind words! We actually just had a photographer leave.. He came in to take pics.. We put him in a few of our bow blinds.. Looking forward to seeing what he got.. Thanks again for the kind words! Im in the stand now.. Feeders just went off and it's COLD! 


royboy42 said:


> well, we're headed your way tmrw and I don't think I've ever seen my boys this excited about a hunting or fishing trip! Gonna be a great weekend! Cool pic of that young buck, he's a stud for sure!


See you and all those kiddos this evening! Looking forward to this hunt.. Y'all drive safe!

Getting light.. Lots of deer and hogs just can't tell how big the deer are yet.. Still kinda dark.. I'll post pics once bucks come in close.. I'm in another bow blind this morning..


----------



## July Johnson

Those are some great bucks!.....I would love to just sit in a stand,but man if a coyote walked out you would have to put me in a straight jacket to keep from shooting it I like shooting deer but I have a passion for them dogs.The only reason I have a deer lease is to shoot coyotes....lol I would throw a rock at a monster buck to get a clear shot at a dog.


----------



## broadonrod

July Johnson said:


> Those are some great bucks!.....I would love to just sit in a stand,but man if a coyote walked out you would have to put me in a straight jacket to keep from shooting it I like shooting deer but I have a passion for them dogs.The only reason I have a deer lease is to shoot coyotes....lol I would throw a rock at a monster buck to get a clear shot at a dog.


I like hunting yotes my self! We do a lot of calling here later in the season. Lots of fun for sure..

Here are a couple bucks at one feeder.. There are 3 more nice ones working their way in this direction.. Still haven't seen any monsters this morning.. Hogs are getting close... I wonder if they know I quit smoking 2 days ago..lol..


----------



## deanstrong

broadonrod said:


> I like hunting yotes my self! We do a lot of calling here later in the season. Lots of fun for sure..
> 
> Here are a couple bucks at one feeder.. There are 3 more nice ones working their way in this direction.. Still haven't seen any monsters this morning.. Hogs are getting close... I wonder if they know I quit smoking 2 days ago..lol..
> 
> View attachment 1818634


Man that is a classic old warhorse bruiser on the right!!!! Forget horns, I really love old, big bull whitetails!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more.. An 11 and a 15 point.. Hope they come in closer for pics..


----------



## Trouthunter

Man that's a couple of bruisers right there!

You got cold weather and I bet your neck is already swolled up Brett!

Have fun.

TH


----------



## Charlie Brown

Awesome deer man, unbelievable. Just curious on the reason for not posting pics of the other ranch. Totally respect it, you do enough for us as for deer **** so I'm not complaining one bit, I was just curious the reason. Poachers, lease members next ranch over are on here lol,


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another new buck that just walked in. 
This cold snap has some new deer showing up.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one that's been here all morning but just came in close.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Awesome deer man, unbelievable. Just curious on the reason for not posting pics of the other ranch. Totally respect it, you do enough for us as for deer **** so I'm not complaining one bit, I was just curious the reason. Poachers, lease members next ranch over are on here lol,


All the above. We have around 15000 acres. I have kept a small piece of it around 1200 acres just for our Holden Roofing guest management hunters and family we call this pasture the family pasture. Almost all the pictures I post are from that pasture. The rest of the ranch is separate.. We have 8 lease members on one large pasture of the ranch counting me and my dad. We keep this part of the ranch more private other than a few pics of deer the lease members don't mind sharing.. Several of the others don't enter contest or post on the Internet and I just respect them enough to not publicize the main lease or deer they are watching.. We do post a few but not many from the other 13000 acres..

We do have 2 lease member "management deer hunters" on the family pasture also. That is something we just added this season.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I personally like that. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## broadonrod

Finish up this cup of hot coffee and I'm out.. All my deer left.. And I'm freezing my ^%% off


----------



## sundownbrown

The deer you see and the pics you post are amazing, just think of all the old wise bucks that are out there that will never been seen by humans. One of my buddies has a place near yall and they find sheds of deer that they never see. Its amazing


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> The deer you see and the pics you post are amazing, just think of all the old wise bucks that are out there that will never been seen by humans. One of my buddies has a place near yall and they find sheds of deer that they never see. Its amazing


That's the truth! There are lots of bucks we never see or only see once... We don't fly the place anymore either that really keeps it fun. I've been hunting one old buck for over 20 days now and am back in the stand again this eve.. He's not the biggest buck on the ranch but sure seems to know how to hide! I'll post pics if I get him or see any good ones this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

First bucks to come in this eve..


----------



## thomas78

Can't wait for Josh to heal up and invite me back for some sitting time....Got the Crocs and Orange socks ready!


----------



## broadonrod

Another new buck just showed up.. This young fella has some great potential! I have never seen this buck before..


----------



## broadonrod

A couple of older mature bucks just showed up but the buck I'm after still hasn't shown yet..


----------



## Brian P.

That is proud old buck with the battle scar under his eye !! Amazing place you have there !!


----------



## broadonrod

Hog #2 didn't make it out of the corn..


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Hog #2 didn't make it out of the corn..
> View attachment 1820074


That's awesome.


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Hog #2 didn't make it out of the corn..
> View attachment 1820074


Lol!! I'd say he didn't go far


----------



## broadonrod

The other one made it 40 yards.. Bigger than I thought! Glad I quit smoking 3 days ago I would have never got him out lol..


----------



## C-Man87

Congrats Brett, that is bad ***** man! Keep this thread goin on, gives me drive to get through the week!


----------



## Reynolds4

Y'all have it going on for sure! Absolutely awesome what y'all are doing on that place. Thanks for sharing. Deer envy for sure!


----------



## sundownbrown

You will get your buck, just gotta put in the time in the blind, he will make a mistake eventually


----------



## July Johnson

Be careful what you shoot at.. Gilbert maybe walking through your place trying to get back home you could mistake the points of his chuntaro boots as antlers.




Hi Gilbert


----------



## royboy42

Man, got here with the kids last night and I was fortunate enough for Brett to show me his awesome "deer call"...blew it to attract some deer at camp and was amazed at the results! I'm sure he'll be happy to explain later! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies... I'm bow hunting solo this morning and the buck I am looking for is 1 mile away were Wesley is hunting with one of our management deer hunters.. I picked the wrong spot this morning.. Lots of great bucks but not the one :/..

We have 6 hunters in now and I have heard a few shots.. I'll post pics of our guest hunters and their deer when we get to camp..

I just heard another shot.. Sounds like the kiddos are getting it done ..

We do have some weekdays avail for management hunts.. I'm getting behind on PMs and emails.. Weekends are booked through November and part of December. The best email to get us is [email protected]

I'll post up some pics soon.. 
Thanks again for all the replies! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live picture from my bow stand this morning  cup of coffee and good scenery


----------



## ROBOWADER

Great deer, I have been showing Nicolette this thread and she can't wait to get down there!

Good luck on the buck you are chasing!


----------



## FISH TAILS

The deer grunt call is the best welcome to the ranch brother!!!


----------



## royboy42

FISH TAILS said:


> The deer grunt call is the best welcome to the ranch brother!!!


Yep, he welcomed me in pretty good! I'm gonna have to be creative and get him back now!


----------



## TeamJefe

Nice pics. Just curious, how many pounds of corn do you guys go through in a typical season? I know yall feed protein extensively but in every pic the ground is cover in yellow.


----------



## sundownbrown

TeamJefe said:


> Nice pics. Just curious, how many pounds of corn do you guys go through in a typical season? I know yall feed protein extensively but in every pic the ground is cover in yellow.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Mikeyhunts

TeamJefe said:


> Nice pics. Just curious, how many pounds of corn do you guys go through in a typical season? I know yall feed protein extensively but in every pic the ground is cover in yellow.


Its a metric shartload I can assure you!
I would hate to pay the feed bill for protein and corn!!!!
They spare no expense on food for deer and humans!!!
We put out 100lbs on each sitting in ADDITION to the feeders going off, and most times not a drop was left within a couple of hours. Most stands have 4, some 6 feeders.
Thats how many deer are at each stand! Mind boggling!

I blew on that deer call last year! Worked like a charm! Deer came running in to camp.


----------



## broadonrod

Well we had little Roy with Cottontail Dave and he ended up with a nice buck and 2 does..

Chris was with Wesley they **** a really nice buck .. We tracked him over a mile.. We may call a dog but thinking it may not happen after looking at the shot video.. It's a brisket shot :/.. I think we will just sit that blind for a few days and watch for birds.. The buck circles back to the stand and quit bleeding 

Matt and his 2 youngsters had a great hunt and saw the bucks they wanted to take.. Matt said there was 23 bucks in the shooting lane and couldn't get a clear shot.. I'll bet they all get one this eve..

The buck I was hunting this morning was in front if Wesley from daylight until 9:00am.. I think I'll stay were I was and see if he shows up.. He is a really nice 12 point I have watched for 6 years.. Hope he cooperates this eve... May be hard to get this buck into bow range ...

Here is Roy and Roy on the first mornings hunt..


----------



## drred4

thanks for letting us be a part of your hunting operation through this thread. Fun checking it everyday to see what is next.


----------



## broadonrod

drred4 said:


> thanks for letting us be a part of your hunting operation through this thread. Fun checking it everyday to see what is next.


You bet.. It fun sharing the hunts as well..

Here is our guest Roy and the boys with some **** management .. Matt just took all the kiddos to run the **** traps.. Looks like they nailed them.. Roy just sent me this picture..


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats awesome, those ***** cause lots of damage and waste lots of money


----------



## ROBOWADER

Those are some well fed *****.............


----------



## broadonrod

All the hunters are in he blinds. Another lease member just came in also.. I'm on my own this eve hunting the same 12 point. Hopefully he shows up. Im in the stand Wesley saw him at this morning..


----------



## Matt06

Live from the stand with a box full of bullets


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> All the hunters are in he blinds. Another lease member just came in also.. I'm on my own this eve hunting the same 12 point. Hopefully he shows up. Im in the stand Wesley saw him at this morning..


This could get really good!!!!!! Good Luck Ahab!!!!
Whack him!


----------



## broadonrod

The buck I am hunting just showed up.. He is at the protein feeder. Hopefully he comes this way!!!!


----------



## deanstrong

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ol' Red

Hoping he wants some corn in his diet!


----------



## broadonrod

He just jumped out if the protein feeder pen! 65 yards now... Crossing my fingers...


----------



## saltaholic

Get him bro!!


----------



## BretE

Yeah, think I'd take him too Brett.......


----------



## Reynolds4

Good lawd! What a buck!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> He just jumped out if the protein feeder pen! 65 yards now... Crossing my fingers...
> View attachment 1823033


All I can say is WOW. You guys know how to grow them.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> He just jumped out if the protein feeder pen! 65 yards now... Crossing my fingers...
> View attachment 1823033


----------



## awesum

He's watching you !!!

:ac550:


----------



## saltaholic

And?????? Please tell me you are loading him up into the ranger!!!


----------



## Gearman

Is it possible to get buck fever reading a message board? Good luck Brett hope you get it done!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Unbelievable. 

You take a picture of him, post it on the internet, then kill him.


----------



## BretE

Gearman said:


> Is it possible to get buck fever reading a message board? Good luck Brett hope you get it done!!


Lol......I've been thinking the same thing. I haven't had a break to hit my lease this year. I'm dying a slow painful death!....


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Anxious to hear the verdict !


----------



## broadonrod

Well the buck didn't make it in.. He winded me at 50 yards and circles me 60-70 yards up wind. I had my gun and bow.. I decided to stick with the bow.. My buddies are pushing me to shoot him before he fights but im going to give the bow a few more hunts.. This buck is a very nice buck.. But 2 other lease members are hunting 2 other bucks this week much better than him.. I just like his wide spread .. It's definitely a weakness I have... I hope this sucker comes in.. It's been a lot of hours and I'm out of patience ..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Patience is a very precious gift ! That I wasn't blessed with lol cheers to you on that !


----------



## deanstrong

What a beautiful deer!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dang it! I was hoping you stuck him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42

Had to share this one...Cottontail Dave and Lil Roy dragging Roy's first buck ever back to truck...for a father, times like this are priceless...this was a day I will never forget, and I never fired a shot.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Roy that right there is a picture he will have forever! Great memories being made on this hunt. I sure hated to miss this weekend!


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the blinds.. I hope I have corn left by daylight.. The hogs are already here.. Lots of them... 
Hopefully everyone gets a shot this morning. Wesley is taking Roy to a different stand today.. I'm back in the same stand hunting the 12 point again.. Hopefully he shows and gets in range this morning ... 
Thanks everyone for all the super kind replies! Brett


----------



## jgale

Congrats Roy!! That picture says it all. What a great memory to capture. 

Good luck Brett! Hope he comes in close


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Hopefully he comes close enough for a shot this morning. I would love to see him closeup. I really don't know how you have the patience to watch him walk knowing that it could be the last time you ever see him. Or knowing that he could get in a fight and get his horns all busted up. You have a gift my friend. I wish you all of the luck in the world. That wide rack is AWESOME. 

I hate when the hogs come in before daylight and pick up every drop of corn on the ground. They are little vacuum cleaners for sure. Good luck again.


----------



## sundownbrown

Should be a good morning, good luck to all the hunters down there


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Roy that's about as good as it gets right there. I love that picture. Congratulations to both of you. Thats a very nice deer and memories that will last a lifetime. Just awesome..


----------



## BretE

Good luck Brett.....been up all night. Look forward to a dead deer pic when I get up....


----------



## Reynolds4

I'm with you on those wide racks! They just have this look to them that gets the blood pumping!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! It's kind of a strange morning.. Only one of the regular mature bucks has shown up this morning and I have seen 4 new ones I haven't seen before.. Overall it's been a very slow morning compared to the last couple of days.. I was covered in hogs this morning though.. There are still deer coming in but sure are moving late.. There is one really nice buck at the protein feeder and another that's some kind of freak .. 
I shot this hog thinking she would run 30-40 yards and I could find her after the hunt.. That didn't work ... She fell right in my corn and shooting lane! :/..


----------



## sundownbrown

Man you sure are hell on those hogs, I love it


----------



## broadonrod

Cottontail Dave just text me that Gaven nailed a nice one!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just text that Patten got a deer also this morning .. The youngsters are whacking them! I'll post the kiddos pics later..


----------



## sundownbrown

Sweet


----------



## deanstrong

Very nice!!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That's Awesome. Can't wait to see all of the smile's on the kid's faces.


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go guys. Congrats to all. Lets see some pics


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Matt just text that Patten got a deer also this morning .. The youngsters are whacking them! I'll post the kiddos pics later..


Good work! I bet everyone is excited! Can't wait to see pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies.. We have been super busy.. One of our guest lost a buck this morning with a bow. The youngsters on the other hand took several does, hogs and 2 nice management bucks.. We are all back in the blinds again this eve. I'm still trying to get on the same buck I posted yesterday.. Hopefully that sucker makes his way in here before he breaks his horns up.. I'll post more pics if I see any good ones.. Thanks again for the replies.. Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

Very nice, congrats to the youngsters and good luck with that hoss


----------



## saltaholic

Awesome work fellas!!

Love to see those RRR Gunrest at work too!!


----------



## July Johnson

Can anyone book a hunt there? if so can you pm the cost.


----------



## broadonrod

The buck I'm hunting just showed up. Headed this way


----------



## rudytail10

Hope you get him man. I'm pumped.


----------



## DCAVA

Good luck with that monster buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well he did it again.. My heart was pounding.. Came straight in toward my blind and picked up a doe at 50 yards and rolled out.. I saw him again pushing the doe just at dark about 200 yards out.. :/.. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## broadonrod

Matt is tracking a nice management buck one of the youngsters shot this eve. He said it was a good shot but these deer are so big and fat a 243 rarely exits.. Sure hope they find that young mans deer.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Hope y'all find that lost deer. Congratulations Young MEN. Thats an Awesome accomplishment for each of you. Way to go, very nice deer.

Hope you get him Brett. Dont give up on him.


----------



## sundownbrown

Stay after him. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text from Matt an the guys at the back of the ranch! They found Dominick's deer! Headed to camp .. Pics soon!


----------



## saltaholic

Hell yeah!


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## sundownbrown

Sweet


----------



## c-hawk

Nice deer!! Congrats to all the kiddos!!


----------



## royboy42

As you can tell by the pics the kids had an amazing weekend of hunting with all 4 boys getting their first buck. Brett and the crew have an amazing place and my boys created memories this weekend they'll remember forever. It was evident numerous times that Brett has a passion for making the kids smile and went out of his way to show them an awesome time. He took a couple of them out yesterday and we had Gavin get his first hog....3 hrs after he'd gotten his first buck, doesn't get much better than that. I know a bunch of us have enjoyed reading and following the ranch pics and let me tell ya, place is magical and I feel blessed that my boys got chance to enjoy it. Thanks again to Brett and crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That's awesome. It looks like the boy's had a great time.


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go guys. Looks like y'all had a blast. And thank you Brett and crew for getting the American youth involved in the outdoors. Your efforts along with all the parents will keep this great way of life alive for future generations to come. See y'all soon keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesomeness! Good work team! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands again.. I'm still in the same blind hunting the same 12 point.. All of our management hunters headed out this morning and we have 3 lease members hunting 3 different trophy bucks this evening.. My wife Monica is hunting a nice buck with my little man this eve.. Another lease member is on point bow hunting a monster this eve.. I hope at least one of them get a **** this eve.. My first buck of the evening is coming in now..

Oh here is a picture if my little man this afternoon.. He found this blue indigo snake behind the camp house .. We let him go under Josh's camper lol.. 

Thanks for all the kind words once again.. Hope to have a good deer report this evening.


----------



## willydavenport

Good luck this evening! I hope the third times the charm! By the way, when you have time, I'd like to know what you guys are doing to catch *****. I've got a couple protein feeders that they're camping at all night.


----------



## sundownbrown

Your son has more guts then most grown men holding that snake, good luck this evening and hopefully someone spills some blood


----------



## elkhunter49

sundownbrown said:


> Your son has more guts then most grown men holding that snake, good luck this evening and hopefully someone spills some blood


That would accurate in my case. I'm not holding any snake! Good Luck this evening Brett:clover:


----------



## broadonrod

Got him!!!!


----------



## BretE

Ah man, just got to work. Didn't even get to enjoy the hunt...........

Congrats!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Shaking to much to type


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Got him!!!!


Let's see that bad boy!


----------



## broadonrod

Put a rage in his cage.. 30 yards and folded up.. I videoed the hunt..think I got it all.. In still shaking..


----------



## broadonrod

Think he is done.. I'm going to walk down there.. Pics coming


----------



## willydavenport

Congrats!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome, congrats


----------



## broadonrod

He grew a little! ... Don't know how I'm going to load him lol..Man what a rush with a bow I'm pumped!!!!!!'


----------



## SafetyMan

Congratulations Brett! I've been following your thread every day from London, China and back to London. I'm addicted. Since I can't hunt here, I'm vicariously hunting through all of you. Way to go big man! You deserve it for all that you do for others. Now, go put a tape on him ang get us some numbers and close up pictures.


----------



## spurgersalty

broadonrod said:


> He grew a little! ... Don't know how I'm going to load him lol..Man what a rush with a bow I'm pumped!!!!!!'
> View attachment 1825633


Heck of a hole there. Nice shot.


----------



## saltaholic

Omg what a deer!!!!!

How wide???


----------



## 98aggie77566

Congrats!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still shaking


----------



## chuck richey

That's an awesome deer. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

He is definitely not one of the biggest bucks on the ranch but very old and my best with a bow for sure. I'm very proud of him!!! I will post pictures of him since he was 3 1/2 years old and a bunch of field pictures when cottontail Dave gets here to help me load him.. I'm pumped!!!

Found my arrow LOL


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome. Can't wait to see pics. Congrats my brother. Well deserved.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats bro! I wish I was there instead of here I am glad you got him withy our bow! Looking forward tinkering that monster in the cooler! Keep the pics coming out way.


----------



## El Tirador

I've been on pins and needles every day. Congrats on finally scoring. What a stud!


----------



## Reynolds4

No kidding he grew a little! Absolutely a stud! Wow! Way to go!

This should make the rest of your season a little less stressful.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone!!!! Headed to camp for pics and a cold one ... Or 2... The front just hit.. Wind blowing 30 and cold.. I'll post a ton of pics soon! Thanks again... I'm still pumped!!!


----------



## sboudreaux

Awesome! You deserve it Brett, you do so much for the kids to keep our great heritage going. Congrats


----------



## sundownbrown

Im looking foward to it the pics, congrats again


----------



## DCAVA

Congrats to all the hunters, but especially you Brett on an amazing monster buck and with a bow!!


----------



## chazenreds

Awesome deer, congrats. You can tell by the number of people following this thread(68 at this moment) that we are all pumped with you. Great job holding off with the rifle to get your best bow buck. 

Keith


----------



## Mikeyhunts

So proud for you brother!!! Killing a monster like that with your bow is a HUGE accomplishment! Amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Congrats Brett! Beautiful deer! Can't wait to see more pics. 


-Bob


----------



## pacontender

Congrats. What a buck!


----------



## Lippy

That's awesome! He's a beautiful deer and I'm bummed that we couldn't stay longer to see it. CONGRATULATIONS and thanks again for all fun times!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanstrong

Congrats! Absolute giant!!


----------



## hog_down

So happy that you share this with everyone, heckuva deer, congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Man!!! Thanks everyone for the cool replies!!! We are putting a tape on him soon as I get my second cold one .. Now lol. Wind is blowing 30 plus now.. Can't hardly see for the dust storm. 

I'm thinking he's mid 180s.. I'll post up what Matt gets in a few minutes..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I bet he is going to score very high should you choose to put him in P&Y!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

I was thinking 188 so interested in the tale of the tape. Got a steak dinner riding on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Heck of a deer!! Congrats and way to show perseverance with the bow! I would have broken out the thunder stick for that bad boy!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> Heck of a deer!! Congrats and way to show perseverance with the bow! I would have broken out the thunder stick for that bad boy!


Me and you both!
Of course, patience is a virtue of which I have very little!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974

Great looking deer Brett. Congratulations.


----------



## LaSalle30

Congrats Brett! Thank you for sharing the hunt in play-by-play mode! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congrats. You done good 
As always


----------



## ClayW

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

Kyle 1974 said:


> Great looking deer Brett. Congratulations.


X2, He's a beaut!!!!!!!


----------



## Captn C

I always lurk these hunting threads, but I have to come out and tip my hat to you...great deer!


----------



## elkhunter49

That buck is as wide as Kim's ^$$, LOL. Great deer Brett, well done brother!!!!! Bev


----------



## sundownbrown

Any word on the final score?


----------



## bsills

Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies! We have been really swamped here getting ready for our hunters coming in today. We have 3 hunters coming in to hunt management deer and 3 others coming in on photography packages ..

One of our lease members has been bow hunting a monster buck and this morning the buck came into bow range. He didn't like the angle so passed on the shot.. Can't wait for him to get this one! Hopefully this evening!

Matt taped my buck this morning. We didn't take any good pics yet it was to windy to even stand outside last night. The wind got up to about 40 and you couldn't even see but a few feet in the dust storm.

Quick score was 186 B&C.. 27" plus main beams. 25.3 inside spread.

I'll post pics today of him over the past 6 years at my stand. Here is a pic from last night.. I'll post better ones later when we take them..

Thanks again everyone!!

Here is the pic and a pic of him eating protein the day before! This buck put on a good 15-18" from last season and is guessed at 8 years old.. We are loving our protein and result we are seeing!!!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset

What a stud of a buck. Congrats.


----------



## 8-count

What an awsome deer. Congratulations to ya.


----------



## justin-credible1982

Monster! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good to see you in FRONT of the camera for a change! 
You are always the one taking the pictures.
Congrats again!


----------



## Gearman

I always say great things happen to great people. unreal deer congrats!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations, That is a very nice buck and taking it with a bow is very impressive. I really enjoy all of the pictures you post. Thanks for sharing with us. Again Congratulation on your Pope and Young Buck. Awesome,Awesome,Awesome.


----------



## bklem

Wow what a deer. That pic with your boot is something else! This thread never fails to entertain me year after year. Congrats.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Heck of a buck, Brett! Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone!!!! I'm still pumped! We are going to try and get some good pics this eve of my buck and hopefully with our other lease members trophy.. Sure hope his monster buck steps out! We have our 4 photographers invthexstand a and our 3 management hunters in blinds this eve.. One gentleman is hunting with me, one with Matt and one with Wesley.. We are covered up in deer, turkey and javalina right now.. Our first mature buck just walked out.. I'll try and get done pics.. 
Ohhh.. Here is what was waiting on us next to the stand a few minutes ago! More live action pics from the Nunley Chittim Ranch coming!

Thanks again everyone!!! Brett


----------



## Charlie Brown

Woahhh, was he acting sluggish from the cold weather? I'm surprised to see him out and about, might have been sun bathing.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Woahhh, was he acting sluggish from the cold weather? I'm surprised to see him out and about, might have been sun bathing.


Yep.. We weren't looking for him.. Just about stepped on it!!!

Live hunt... Here are the first 2 buck to step out and a few javalina... More pics coming!


----------



## broadonrod

John one of our lease members just stuck his big buck!!!! Pics as soon as I can get them from him !!!! He took his with a bow also.. Said they just found him!!! Can't wait .. This is a super nice buck he was after..


----------



## rookie06

Congrats, very nice deer! Gotta love that spread!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

two nightsâ€¦â€¦â€¦two monsters downâ€¦â€¦â€¦..GUCK this is awesome!!!


----------



## 150class

Another thread full of awesomeness 
Congrats sir!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Great pictures and awesome deer. Can't wait to see this one!!


----------



## Hand Solo

Great deer Brett, and can't wait to see Johns. Thanks for the fun weekend, wish we were still there to see them first hand. Yall must have taken the camp deer call.


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go John. Congrats can't wait to see him


----------



## El Tirador

Certainly ready for some pictures. Congrats.


----------



## rag3

John was hunting a monster. This will be good

-Bob


----------



## C-Man87

Congrats Brett, cant wait to see the next monster!!! This thread has been super awesome! Thanks for sharing and keeping us all posted play by play!


----------



## Brian P.

Wow, no words for how nice that deer is Brett. Well deserved for the all hard work and the great things you do for all the youth that you allow to hunt out there !! 

Congrats


----------



## sundownbrown

I still say yall should produce a tv show, the ranch is unbelievable


----------



## broadonrod

Pics coming in a second! Matt got John's buck mid 190s.. This buck added bout 30" on our new protein! We are SOLD! Pics in a couple minutes. Getting Matt to send them to me.. Post in a minute.. 
Thanks a million for all the super cool comments and replies! Brett


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

Super nice 12 point that sucker has has wings on his head I love it !


----------



## broadonrod

John's Nunley Chittim Ranch Holden Pasture 195" low fence bow kill from this afternoon. This buck was getting a pass this year but suffered a freak injury and John and I decided it was best to take him now. What a cool buck. 
Congrats John Duffy! Love the new blend of protein!!! Over 30" added to this bucks frame this year!!! 
Another lease member whacks a true monster.. I'm in dead last right now ..
For info on the protein we are feeding email me at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

More pics tomorrow.. We were super busy tonight.. Thanks again everyone!! Brett


----------



## bigfishtx

Who makes your protein


----------



## justin-credible1982

Wow... Congrats again and to john. Those are some true giants!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BF

just sent you a e mail inquiring about your protein ---would like as much info that you can provide


----------



## elkhunter49

Dang buddy I want to finish last too!!!!!!! 2 great bucks. Baker


----------



## sundownbrown

Unbelievable, congrats to both of yall again


----------



## deerdude2000

broadonrod said:


> Just leaving the Muy Grande Deer Contest and they have Bobs buck 195 4/8s! Congrats again Bob


Great deer must have been a good scorer at Muy Grande hat scored that buck!!! Brett can't wait to come over there and check the bucks out in person!!!!!


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> John's Nunley Chittim Ranch Holden Pasture 195" low fence bow kill from this afternoon. This buck was getting a pass this year but suffered a freak injury and John and I decided it was best to take him now. What a cool buck.
> Congrats John Duffy! Love the new blend of protein!!! Over 30" added to this bucks frame this year!!!
> Another lease member whacks a true monster.. I'm in dead last right now ..
> For info on the protein we are feeding email me at [email protected]
> View attachment 1828505
> View attachment 1828513


Those are both trophies of a lifetime! Huge congrats and keep up the good work! Y'all have a special place and keep the bow kills coming!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow!!!! Simply amazing. Congrats Brett. You guys are growing some freak nasties over there.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That pic of them both together is darn impressive.
Congrats John, Brett, Bob, and Don.
Thats four STUDS taken this year!
What a difference from last year.
Something is working miracles over there.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies!! I have the contact info on the company that's making and selling the protein we use here on the Holden Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch. We are pretty much done trying any other brands... We have tried about everything I can think of.. This protein mix is a custom blend that DF&G wildlife supply has put together just for us.. Its completely different than any other protein I know of.. The contents of this feed is like nothing I have seen my self on the market.. It took a lot of time and trials to even get this stuff to stay together as a protein pellet..

Our deer on really hooks on this stuff and they eat lots of it.. 
Be prepared for them to eat a lot!!!! Our deer eat this stuff over corn.. There are things in this feed I don't think they can resist.. 
We have tried other brands in the same feed location area and the deer are 3000 lbs if this stuff out if one feeder before they finished 1000 lbs of a competitors feed..

We have deer we think will weigh around 300 lbs on the hoof this year and field dressed deer are not uncommon here at the Nunley Chittim to dress well over 200 lbs. several have been weighed at around 215-230 lbs dressed already.

Our deers horns seem to be stronger and not breaking as much.. The antlers seen to be heavier in weight and our deer seen to have more mass this year than ever.. 
We are seeing lots if drop tines!! Lots of kickers.. Some incredible main beams..

Once again we are SOLD..

So many people are asking me.. How much of this and how much of that is in this feed.. .. I think we can safely say if our deer fail on this feed we are doing something else wrong now! This stuff has proven its self as far as we are concerned and ingredients on the labeled mean nothing to me other than sales pitches anymore. We had them pack as much into this protein pellet as they could of what we thought would make big deer and big horns.

The name of the deer protein feed is Double Down.. This feed is not made with cheap products.. We didn't try to save money having it made we tried to put the best product we could think of in it to grow big deer! I am very impressed the company is offering the feed at such a fair price with what this stuff has in it.. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you may have any questions I can help you with..

These guys at DF&G wildlife supply have done enough for us we surly don't mind helping them out..

In the picture below are 4 bucks we have taken this season already that we estimated to put on 20-55" of antler growth in one year.. Our rain fall here this year was terrible in our opinion so we are giving the growth credit once again to the feed.. 
We hope everyone has the same results we have seen..

Thanks!!!! DF&G for making this deer feed for us and now everyone else that wants it!!!

I think DF&G and double down feed is already up to around 250,000 acres of deer hunting property that has told us they are changing over to Double Down deer feed just threw the emails I have received alone..

Here is the contact info for the deer protein..


----------



## broadonrod

Culls are hitting the ground.
All 3 of our cull hunters have shot. 2 down and one is tracking a wounded buck with Matt..


----------



## broadonrod

Getting to late for pics but here is a nice one that just stepped out ..


----------



## deerslayer64d

Your culls are trophys in my book dang


----------



## rudytail10

Nice guys way to go. Hope they find the other one. Congrats to all.


----------



## sundownbrown

That one cull has some knarly bases, congrats to the hunters


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies!! I have the contact info on the company that's making and selling the protein we use here on the Holden Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch. We are pretty much done trying any other brands... We have tried about everything I can think of.. This protein mix is a custom blend that DF&G wildlife supply has put together just for us.. Its completely different than any other protein I know of.. The contents of this feed is like nothing I have seen my self on the market.. It took a lot of time and trials to even get this stuff to stay together as a protein pellet..
> 
> Our deer are really hooked on this stuff and they eat lots of it..
> Be prepared for them to eat a lot!!!! Our deer eat this stuff over corn.. There are things in this feed I don't think they can resist..
> We have tried other brands in the same feed location area and the deer eat 3000 lbs of this stuff out of one feeder before they finished 1000 lbs of a competitors feed..
> 
> We have deer we think will weigh around 300 lbs on the hoof this year and field dressed deer are not uncommon here at the Nunley Chittim to dress well over 200 lbs. several have been weighed at around 215-230 lbs dressed already.
> 
> Our deers horns seem to be stronger and not breaking as much.. The antlers seen to be heavier in weight and our deer seen to have more mass this year than ever..
> We are seeing lots if drop tines!! Lots of kickers.. Some incredible main beams..
> 
> Once again we are SOLD..
> 
> So many people are asking me.. How much of this and how much of that is in this feed.. .. I think we can safely say if our deer fail on this feed we are doing something else wrong now! This stuff has proven its self as far as we are concerned and ingredients on the labeled mean nothing to me other than sales pitches anymore. We had them pack as much into this protein pellet as they could of what we thought would make big deer and big horns.
> 
> The name of the deer protein feed is Double Down.. This feed is not made with cheap products.. We didn't try to save money having it made we tried to put the best product we could think of in it to grow big deer! I am very impressed the company is offering the feed at such a fair price with what this stuff has in it.. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you may have any questions I can help you with..
> 
> These guys at DF&G wildlife supply have done enough for us we surly don't mind helping them out..
> 
> In the picture below are 4 bucks we have taken this season already that we estimated to put on 20-55" of antler growth in one year.. Our rain fall here this year was terrible in our opinion so we are giving the growth credit once again to the feed..
> We hope everyone has the same results we have seen..
> 
> Thanks!!!! DF&G for making this deer feed for us and now everyone else that wants it!!!
> 
> I think DF&G and double down feed is already up to around 250,000 acres of deer hunting property that has told us they are changing over to Double Down deer feed just threw the emails I have received alone..
> 
> Here is the contact info for the deer


Man those are some impressive deer! Individually they are nice but putting them all together like that in just unbelievable. Keep on doing what you are doing cause you can't argue with the results. Proof is in the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Well our group of management hunters just left.. All shot their bucks but one deer was lost .. 
Several does and hogs knocked out.. We have really been to busy to post.. The group that came in on the photo package headed out this morning too.. One guy said he had 5 bucks pictures in the 180 plus range.. One of the double drop bucks on the ranch stuck his head out for a picture also.. He has been hiding for a week or so I'm glad he got to see him..

Two more management hunters are on their way to the ranch. This is a husband and wife hunt! Looking forward to getting back at it!

Cottontail Dave just came in with dinner.. Now you know where he gets his name


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Back in the blinds!! Cottontail Dave is hunting with our guest Clayton and his wife Amy is hunting with me.. The deer are rolling in fast.. We have over 20 deer in front of us now.. Amy has her sights set on a big management buck this eve.. I'll up date pics through out the evening hunt! This blind has not been hunted but once this year.. Should be a good hunt!


----------



## broadonrod

Over 40 deer out now. Feeders go off soon.. Still no shooters but a couple nice ones showing up


----------



## fisHRman

Just got caught up on the last few days of this thread. Congrats on your buck! You hunted hard for him and got a well-deserved trophy!

I haven't had much chance to hunt this year, and due to some unforeseen circumstances , I may not get to hunt the rest of the season. So I want to thank you for posting up all the pictures and details. I know it takes a lot of time and effort on your part, but so many of us really appreciate it.

Good luck on a safe and successful rest of your season!


----------



## bvpurvis

lots of hard work and serious deer! love reading the thread


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words! 
We had a great hunt this evening... I saw the widest buck I have seen this year for sure. Hope to get a close up pic of him tomorrow. I about fell out of the stand when he turned his head. Our guest hunter Amy and I saw some great bucks but not the buck we were looking for.. We saw 4 bucks that we could have taken on the hunt but we decided to pass on them being the first evening.. I told her I think we could find a better buck if we held off.. Thanks again everyone for all the super kind replies.. Brett


----------



## bvpurvis

not sure if your close, but a buddy of mine was on the winship ranch in maverick co for a few years, i was a guest several times...always enjoyed sitting in the stand even... if it was just filming


----------



## sundownbrown

Hope you get some pics of the wide buck, if you say its the widest buck you have seen it must be a good one, good luck with your management hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

Amy's buck is moving into range!!! Holly browtines!


----------



## broadonrod

bvpurvis said:


> not sure if your close, but a buddy of mine was on the winship ranch in maverick co for a few years, i was a guest several times...always enjoyed sitting in the stand even... if it was just filming


That ranch is a little ways but not too far.. I've heard of good deer over there..



sundownbrown said:


> Hope you get some pics of the wide buck, if you say its the widest buck you have seen it must be a good one, good luck with your management hunters.


He stayed 3-400 yards out. He is definitely the widest buck I have seen this year.. Slick 10 point.. Going to try and get in close again this evening..

Amy's big buck down!!!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Sweet, looking forward to pics!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Sweet, looking forward to pics!


And a doe!!! Headed to check this sucker out.. This old buck looks like a bull! Amy is stoked!!! Pics in a second..


----------



## broadonrod

It was worth holding off yesterday eve. Amy's buck is about 9 years old and she said she liked long browtines and kickers.. She got a little of both. Here is Amy with her nice 11 point management buck! This deer is a brute! Guessing field dress well over 200 lbs .. 

Amy wants to kill a coyote so Matt is going to meet us and take her to call up a coyote on the way to camp.. 

Pics in one second.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Amy's management buck !!!


----------



## Brian P.

......... the wait is killing us ............


----------



## Brian P.

Ahhhh, there's the pics. It's almost like we are sitting back at camp waiting for the deer to be brought in so we can see them... except for the campfire, bloody mary, ..... can't have everything. What a great deer, love those polished points on the dark horns. Way to make another hunter happy !!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Congrats young lady!!


----------



## broadonrod

She just got her coyote! 
Pics of the shot coming!


----------



## broadonrod

More pics coming..


----------



## sundownbrown

Dang that lady can shoot, awesome pic of the impact on that coyote


----------



## ROBOWADER

Holy Moly!


----------



## KIKO

Awsome deer! This is a dream man.


----------



## bvpurvis

dead eye!


----------



## elkhunter49

Dog down. Dog down :rotfl: I love it. Great shots


----------



## broadonrod

Man! What a morning... Thanks everyone for the replies! Amy is pumped... All cool replies thanks! We have a blast with this thread each year!

Here are some more pics of Amy and her management buck here on the Holden Pasture! Also here is a pic with Amy and her husband Clayton with the dog of the day!

Josh's guest Mark shot a giant javalina with a bow a few minutes ago.. This thing is huge! I'll take some pics and post them in a minute..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Marks giant javalina! This sucker weighed 59 lbs! Congrats Mark on a true trophy! That's a good one bro! Look at the teeth on this thing!!!!


----------



## BigBuck

*Doe*

Do you guys have a nuclear dump on your ranch? That doe looks like she should have 8 points! WoW, she is huge. Great bucks and great stories. Thanks Bret for doing this thread, so that we can see those great bucks you guys have. Thanks for doing your kiddo hunts too. If my ship ever comes in, I will be giving you a call! 
BB


----------



## broadonrod

BigBuck said:


> Do you guys have a nuclear dump on your ranch? That doe looks like she should have 8 points! WoW, she is huge. Great bucks and great stories. Thanks Bret for doing this thread, so that we can see those great bucks you guys have. Thanks for doing your kiddo hunts too. If my ship ever comes in, I will be giving you a call!
> BB


Lol.. Thanks my brother! We really enjoy this thread.. 
The does are really showing a difference as much as the bucks this year.. We have already taken does this season that hit the scales dressed 115-125 lbs.. We have never seen result in body weights or horns like we have with the new Double Down protein! DF&G wildlife supply made their first sale today of the protein blend we are using.. One of the ranches about 6 miles behind us just sent me this picture.. We are fixing to fill our protein feeders again our selves..

We love this feed!!!! I hope it adds inches to everyone's bucks!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Jason's number.. He is our sales rep at Dilley Feed & Grain!

Jason - (830) 965-3460

Here was there first order from earlier today!


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Here is Jason's number.. He is our sales rep at Dilley Feed & Grain!
> 
> Jason - (830) 965-3460
> 
> Here was there first order from earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 1833217


Im pretty sure that is my buddies place. He went to your place the other day, James Liska


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Im pretty sure that is my buddies place. He went to your place the other day, James Liska


Yes! That's him.. He just sent me a text that said "DONE" lol.. With this picture.. DF&G sent me this picture and said they just did their first sale on the Double Down Protein.. It was James....


----------



## sundownbrown

Sweet, yeah he is good friends with the owner, and the owners son and I grew up together and hunt together alot. James said he had to change his underpants after he went to your place, lol


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Great deer, dogs and hogs or havi. Congrats Amy on a nice deer'


----------



## DadSaid

Great information on the feed and great pictures.

2cool


----------



## broadonrod

Amy is back at it! We are about 5 miles from where she hunted this morning.. Right now we have about 40 javalina, 5 hogs and 15 deer in front of us.. No big boys yet.. The evening hunt has just begun  Amy has a big surprise coming this evening if it shows up .. Pics of this evenings hunt coming soon..


----------



## broadonrod

1 of the 4 groups of javalina..


----------



## broadonrod

First buck to come in! 2 more bigger bucks making their way!


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck comes into to camera range.. Cool young buck.. Main frame 8 trying to grow a bunch of little kickers


----------



## finz

Truly amazing what y'all have done Brett!! Congrats thanks for sharing once again


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Truly amazing what y'all have done Brett!! Congrats thanks for sharing once again


Thanks bro! More bucks headed this way.. Here is a nice 14 point that just came in for a quick bite if protein .. More headed this way...


----------



## finz

Pics keep getting better!!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are still making there way in.. More headed this way..


----------



## broadonrod

Far pen so pics kinda suck.. Here is a young 16 point and an old 14 point just showed up to eat some protein.. Maybe they will come into corn when they are done eating the good stuff .. More bucks headed this way..


----------



## broadonrod

Two big boys getting after it!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting pretty late for pics :/.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man I hated to leave again! We had a lot of fun this trip as well, my buddy was stoked with that javelina hog. He was pretty shocked when we sat in the stand Wednesday night and had over 40+ deer in front of us at a time. That hunt was crazy with so many deer over 160 in one hunt. 
The season just keeps getting better can't wait to get back down next week!


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks like a great evening hunt


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome guys!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again fellas for the comments!

All wrapped up here for the night.. Clayton took a couple of more doe this evening. Amy and I saw lots of deer but not the one .. Back at it at 5:30.... From what I see out the window here at camp.. I think the deer are moving at night 

Live pic ..


----------



## gettinspooled

Thanks for sharing. These pics really make me want to get out and spend some time in the blind.


----------



## broadonrod

Foggy morning! Matt took Amy this morning to hunt the same buck we were after yesterday . Matt text and said he couldn't see the buck even if it was there do to the heavy fog.. Amy did just take another doe..


----------



## c-hawk

broadonrod said:


> Still shaking [iurl="http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1825665&d=1416183318"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What an awesome brute!! Congrats Brett, especially with your bow!!


----------



## Gearman

Haha everytime I look at that picture I think dang brett has little feet or that things is just plumb huge. Are you sure those arent your little mans feet Brett!!!


----------



## AM Cloutier

Awesome buck JD. Looks like the bucks we used to shoot down at the lease in Refugio :smile:. I'd love to look at some bucks like that


----------



## broadonrod

c-hawk said:


> What an awesome brute!! Congrats Brett, especially with your bow!!


Thank you Sir!! I'm still excited about that old buck.. I keep sneaking over to the walk in cooler and looking at him ..



Gearman said:


> Haha everytime I look at that picture I think dang brett has little feet or that things is just plumb huge. Are you sure those arent your little mans feet Brett!!!


That's a 10.5 my brother lol! 
Thanks for the replies fellas!

Clayton and Amy are staying for another evening to see if her big buck shows up.. He is playing hard to get..

I have one of our Holden Roofing Sales reps headed this way to hunt a deer in our small family pasture..

We have our first Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway contest winner headed in also this morning.. She is the youngster that guest the amount of sheds in the pile here on 2coolfishing last month.. Looking forward to this hunt!!!

Also here is a picture of another BIG... Doe

This doe is the 6th one we have taken this season that weighed over 115 lbs field dressed... 2 of those weighed over 120 dressed.. Look at the fat on this big doe.. 
The new Double Down deer feed Dilley Feed and Grain is making is not only blowing up our deers horns but we have never seen bodies on our bucks our does like this..

Here is JASON'S cell number from DF&G wildlife supply. (830) 965-3460 I'm sorry if I haven't gotten back to some of the emails and PMs about the feed.. I'm getting caught up slowly..

Thanks Brett Holden

Look at this doe!


----------



## sundownbrown

dang


----------



## STXbowhunt

That doe has fat on her like a hog! Just more proof that having the highest quality nutrition possible in endless supply should be everyone's #1 management goal.


----------



## bigfishtx

STXbowhunt said:


> That doe has fat on her like a hog! Just more proof that having the highest quality nutrition possible in endless supply should be everyone's #1 management goal.


Better have an endless supply of money.

Cost will be $183.50 per deer annually based on a 2lb per day consumption.
(Using quoted price of $12.80/ bag.)


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Better have an endless supply of money.
> 
> Cost will be $183.50 per deer annually based on a 2lb per day consumption.
> (Using quoted price of $12.80/ bag.)


I couldn't believe DF&G Wildlife Supply ended up getting the price so low on this custom feed blend!!! Unbelievable .... Almost 1/2 pure peanuts and cottonseed meal! Plus the extreme mineral and vitamin pack combo!!! The ingredients added other than all the peanuts and cotton seed meal are not cheap fillers either.. No rice hull fillers in this stuff like some other brands ðŸ˜‰.. Can't believe they got this stuff under 15.00 a bag!!! WOW! Nice job Jason!!! 
Looks like DF&G is jumping in head first!

Jason with Double Down Feed contact info

(830) 965-3460

I think your quote is for a bag at a time. I have talked or emailed over 100 hunters already that are changing over to Double Down Deer protein..

I'm thinking we will be feeding this stuff for ever.. Big deer being grown on peanuts and cottonseed  deer putting on 20-50 plus inches a year I'm not pinching pennies on our feed.. Although that's less than many other brands .. Still can't believe they got the price so low!!! He told me I would be surprised .. Nice!

Brett Holden


----------



## Gearman

Wonder what option I might have to get some up at my place in Brazos County? Do they ship? is pick up the only option?


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Wonder what option I might have to get some up at my place in Brazos County? Do they ship? is pick up the only option?


It will be available at a few locations close to you .. El Campo is one location I believe. I'll get more info from DF&G


----------



## bigfishtx

broadonrod said:


> I couldn't believe DF&G Wildlife Supply ended up getting the price so low on this custom feed blend!!! Unbelievable .... Almost 1/2 pure peanuts and cottonseed meal! Plus the extreme mineral and vitamin pack combo!!! The ingredients added other than all the peanuts and cotton seed meal are not cheap fillers either.. No rice hull fillers in this stuff like some other brands ðŸ˜‰.. Can't believe they got this stuff under 15.00 a bag!!! WOW! Nice job Jason!!!
> Looks like DF&G is jumping in head first!
> 
> Jason with Double Down Feed contact info
> 
> (830) 965-3460
> 
> I think your quote is for a bag at a time. I have talked or emailed over 100 hunters already that are changing over to Double Down Deer protein..
> 
> I'm thinking we will be feeding this stuff for ever.. Big deer being grown on peanuts and cottonseed  deer putting on 20-50 plus inches a year I'm not pinching pennies on our feed.. Although that's less than many other brands .. Still can't believe they got the price so low!!! He told me I would be surprised .. Nice!
> 
> Brett Holden


 That was a per bag price. They quoted it at $480/ton on pallets. Shipping will be a pretty hefty cost going to Goliad County, but I am looking at making a run and getting 7 tons to try out. Your comment that they eat a lot more worries me since, the average consumption on other feeds is 2 lbs per day, and the cost of the feed you use is 50% higher than my present protein cost.
But, the proof is in the pictures. I can tell you our deer are looking pretty average this year after 6 years of drought, and it looks like yours are booming. 
My thoughts are to try it in a station or two to see how the consumption rate is, and, make sure my pocketbook can afford it.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> That was a per bag price. They quoted it at $480/ton on pallets. Shipping will be a pretty hefty cost going to Goliad County, but I am looking at making a run and getting 7 tons to try out. Your comment that they eat a lot more worries me since, the average consumption on other feeds is 2 lbs per day, and the cost of the feed you use is 50% higher than my present protein cost.
> But, the proof is in the pictures. I can tell you our deer are looking pretty average this year after 6 years of drought, and it looks like yours are booming.
> My thoughts are to try it in a station or two to see how the consumption rate is, and, make sure my pocketbook can afford it.


I can't tell ya what it will do for ya feeding it here or there.. I can just tell ya they like it more than any other feed I have tried.. And I have tried saving money.. I even feed goat feed a few years..

It's based on about the same or even less price as most premium blends. Just has mucho peanuts and cottonseed meal with the high % of V packs..

I know it cost more to make than what you are paying for your feed if that is true.. It like anything else if you do it half *** it's not going to produce for you.. Feeding a station or 2 is prob a waist of time. Hope this info helps.. I wouldn't waist my time feeding other brands and this together.. Hope this saves you the disappointment.. I've feed lots of feeds.. Split pastures... Even tried 4 different feeds in 4 different pastures.. What impressed me the most about this feed "Double Down Feed" is we stopped feeding cotton seed on 90% of the ranch this years a trial! Doing that we have watched the deer explode without the cottonseed .. I felt it was a huge gamble but now we know.. We only need the new deer feed blend..

I would say do it all the way or don't waist your money.. Consistency in feed I think is important.. Year round I think is very important.. I also think the more they eat the bigger they get.. This stuff was not designed to save money it was designed to raise big trophy bucks!

Hope you do try it and looking forward to seeing the results.. Just hope you do it all the way or it's not going to work IMO.

Now I have lots of feed to order  
We are going dry..

Contact
Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply
(830) 965-3460


----------



## broadonrod

Corrected the phone number  I posted yesterday..


----------



## DVM1997

12.80 a bag seems reasonable? That may be 10-15% higher than other name brands, but it's not a ridiculous price. I know feeding deer isn't cheap, but it can lead to huge rewards! 

DVM


----------



## STXbowhunt

bigfishtx said:


> Better have an endless supply of money.
> 
> Cost will be $183.50 per deer annually based on a 2lb per day consumption.
> (Using quoted price of $12.80/ bag.)


No one ever said growing big deer was cheap. Quite the contrary, actually.


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go again! Matt is in the blind with Amy looking for the same buck she has been after.. Hopefully he shows this eve..

Clayton took a ride with Cottontail Dave hunting a book class 10 point Dave has his eye on ..

Nicolette our Holden Roofing youth hunt contest winner is in the blind with me..

Her dad Mark is sitting with my dad at his blind this eve..

Allen and Bob a couple of lease members are in their stands teaming up trying to find Allen his trophy..

Live pics coming soon.. The deer are just starting to show up and Nicolette and I don't plan on going to camp empty handed ..


----------



## broadonrod

Over 20 deer already and several javalina!Looks like a good evening hunt in front of us!


----------



## broadonrod

And Nicolette sees her first 180 plus with a droptine


----------



## broadonrod

Nicolette is convinced this nice 7x6 is 15 years old and needs a bullet .. Lol.. Still looking for a management buck.. Some nice bucks starting to move in..

Here is a pic if the 6x7 after knocking out some protein..


----------



## SafetyMan

That's a million dollar smile on her face Brett. Not enough good things to say about you and your family reaching out to others who love the sport and wouldn't otherwise have an opportunity to witness the quantity/quality of animals as you are offering.


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> That's a million dollar smile on her face Brett. Not enough good things to say about you and your family reaching out to others who love the sport and wouldn't otherwise have an opportunity to witness the quantity/quality of animals as you are offering.


Thanks for the kind words. We really enjoy seeing people have fun! This young lady is eat up with deer hunting for sure! We have a nice management buck here now but I think we are going to hold off and try for a bigger one ..

Here is a nice 13 point walking under the stand now...


----------



## 98aggie77566

Good luck Nicolette! Hope yall find the one you are looking for!

My kiddo can't wait!

Thanks again Brett....amazing generosity to allow these kids a chance to experience the operation you guys have worked so hard to build!


----------



## broadonrod

Word is Amy just nailed her big management buck!!! That 2 this trip .. Pics in a minute! Congrats Amy!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Amy's buck!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Far pen so pics kinda suck.. Here is a young 16 point and an old 14 point just showed up to eat some protein.. Maybe they will come into corn when they are done eating the good stuff .. More bucks headed this way..
> View attachment 1833705
> View attachment 1833769
> View attachment 1833777
> View attachment 1833785


That older feller is unique.

Guessing he gets a "seniority" pass?


----------



## bigfishtx

STXbowhunt said:


> No one ever said growing big deer was cheap. Quite the contrary, actually.


Believe me I know very well, been footing the tab for year round protein for about ten years.


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> That older feller is unique.
> 
> Guessing he gets a "seniority" pass?


Ya ... Kinda.. One more chance


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the cleaning rack.. Good times on the Chittim!

Watch out everyone headed south the rattle snakes are on the move..


----------



## FISH TAILS

Very nice!
Congrats to Amy on her second buck!
Nicolette will have a blast them deer are great to watch! Good luck to her on finding a monster!


----------



## Main Frame 8

If I showed up without my snake boots, I guess I'd have to trade my truck for a pair at camp. 

I don't do buzzworms.


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> If I showed up without my snake boots, I guess I'd have to trade my truck for a pair at camp.
> 
> I don't do buzzworms.


Buzzworms! Love it lol..


----------



## jgale

Congrats Amy on a beautiful deer! Yall are busy


----------



## jonate98

Awesome thread as usual! All I wanna know is does Matt get paid by the pound or by the deer?? Lol....congrats on all the Donks you guys have taken and for all you do for the youngsters!!


----------



## sundownbrown

great evening hunt as usual


----------



## ROBOWADER

I'm in the blind armed with a camera. Nicolette is with Matt. just light enough to barely see and I'm covered up with deer. This place is magical. thanks again to Brett for having us out!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Good luck yall!

Hope Nicolette gets one this morning....weather is supposed to get a little funky this afternoon in Freer and I bet yall get it too.

Be safe and good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> I'm in the blind armed with a camera. Nicolette is with Matt. just light enough to barely see and I'm covered up with deer. This place is magical. thanks again to Brett for having us out!


Glad your seeing some deer!!! Sure felt great to sleep until 7:00 this morning! I needed that.. Hope Nicolette gets here buck with Matt this morning.. He has been 100% this year I'll bet she gets a nice one.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats on a beautiful deer!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Wow*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies! We have been really swamped here getting ready for our hunters coming in today. We have 3 hunters coming in to hunt management deer and 3 others coming in on photography packages ..
> 
> One of our lease members has been bow hunting a monster buck and this morning the buck came into bow range. He didn't like the angle so passed on the shot.. Can't wait for him to get this one! Hopefully this evening!
> 
> Matt taped my buck this morning. We didn't take any good pics yet it was to windy to even stand outside last night. The wind got up to about 40 and you couldn't even see but a few feet in the dust storm.
> 
> Quick score was 186 B&C.. 27" plus main beams. 25.3 inside spread.
> 
> I'll post pics today of him over the past 6 years at my stand. Here is a pic from last night.. I'll post better ones later when we take them..
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!
> 
> Here is the pic and a pic of him eating protein the day before! This buck put on a good 15-18" from last season and is guessed at 8 years old.. We are loving our protein and result we are seeing!!!!!!
> View attachment 1826985
> 
> View attachment 1826993
> View attachment 1827001
> View attachment 1827009


 Wide "Clyde" has finally taken his Dirt Nap. Truly a South Texas Beast.
Congrats Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Well Nicolette had really nice buck come in this morning and a bobcat spooked him before she could get a clear shot.. She will be back in the same stand this evening if the weather holds..

Jonathan one of our sales reps hunted with Cottontail Dave this morning. They passed a very nice old 10 point waiting on a bigger super old 9 point Dave saw yesterday but he was a no show this morning.. I think they are going to hunt the same blind this evening too..

Clayton and Amy are headed out now... We told them to go because they have no tags left lol! 
Great folks right there! We had a blast once again with the Ryan family and hope to see them back again next year here on the Holden Pasture-Nunley Chittim Ranch.

Time to go look for rattlesnakes and sheds with our guest


----------



## poco jim

Man, talk about a meat haul, holy chit!


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Well Nicolette had really nice buck come in this morning and a bobcat spooked him before she could get a clear shot.. She will be back in the same stand this evening if the weather holds..
> 
> Jonathan one of our sales reps hunted with Cottontail Dave this morning. They passed a very nice old 10 point waiting on a bigger super old 9 point Dave saw yesterday but he was a no show this morning.. I think they are going to hunt the same blind this evening too..
> 
> Clayton and Amy are headed out now... We told them to go because they have no tags left lol!
> Great folks right there! We had a blast once again with the Ryan family and hope to see them back again next year here on the Holden Pasture-Nunley Chittim Ranch.
> 
> Time to go look for rattlesnakes and sheds with our guest
> 
> View attachment 1837857
> View attachment 1837865
> View attachment 1837873


Lol. That's hilarious. All tagged out lol


----------



## sundownbrown

Make sure to post pics of the sheds and snakes, love looking at them


----------



## broadonrod

We decided to do a little hog and javalina hunting instead of shed hunting today.. Here are some pics.. I'll post a short video in a couple minutes..

We are back at it this eve.. Nicolette is one heck of a shot! 2 off handed javalina and a 200 yard shot on a boar hog in the ear!

Back in the stand video in just a second..


----------



## broadonrod

Incredible hog video!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

It's starting to go off !!! 3 nice 8s, 1-10, 1-12 and a super cool 15 point just walked in.. We may take one of these 8s!!! First pic.. They are getting closers this is my first time to sir in this blind this season..


----------



## broadonrod

This is usually a good sign after the shot!


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome


----------



## El Tirador

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome way to go. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## broadonrod

More bucks moving in.. 
Coming in for a bite if Double Down Protein ..


----------



## broadonrod

And the front hits.. 4 miles to camp ohhhh noooo.. Polaris at that lol


----------



## Harbormaster

WTG Nicolette!


----------



## broadonrod

Man... Hail, wind, rain and Nicolette's big buck


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to her on a great 8!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Congrats young lady. It was a pleasure meeting you and your dad. Awesome job heck of a deer. 

Clayton Ryan


----------



## dbarham

She sure waited on a good Deer I love huge 8s way to go Brett


----------



## rudytail10

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Congrats young lady. It was a pleasure meeting you and your dad. Awesome job heck of a deer.
> 
> Clayton Ryan


PS. Amy said congrats as well. She is happy for you as well.


----------



## InfamousJ

Sweet! Way to go girl.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more pic.. I'll post some more in a few. Look at the gut on this sucker!


----------



## c-hawk

Awesome job young lady!! Congrats on a beautiful buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

Camp visitor ..


----------



## backlash71

Looks like them rattlers been hitting the Double Down too!


----------



## saltwater4life

Awesome 8, good video too! Looks like you guys have nothing short of a freakin blast out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats to everyone and especially that young lady!! Great job!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerdude2000

Congrats Brett and the young lady!! Enjoyed getting to score your buck and your buddies,They look good in the pics but are really awesome when you get your hands on them, CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## 98aggie77566

Congratulations Nicolette!

Beautiful deer and looks like yall had a blast!!

Brett - Thanks again for making this happen!!


----------



## Gearman

Great shooting Nicolette and great work getting your daughter to the woods dad!! You are going to have your hands full in a few years as she is a very pretty young lady and is good with a gun!!


----------



## M Jones

Brett,

This is incredible the smiles and experience your giving these youngsters the opportunity to enjoy. Y'all have truly surpassed any expectation anyone could hope for. Tristan is very excited to have this opertunity as well. Thanks for all your doing to make a difference. Congrats to all you youngsters out there!

Thanks,
Marvin


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the cool replies!!!!! This trip with Nicolette and her dad have been a blast! They are packing up now for the trip home.. We will miss them... 
On the other hand Nicolette did just take out a doe for the road... This young lady took 2 javalina, 1 buck, 1doe and a boar hog.. She can sure shoot ..

In the last picture you will see Nicolette trying to talk my dad out of his 100" shed horn he has a big heart but she didn't get it lol..


----------



## sundownbrown

Good shooting and I would not part with that shed either


----------



## broadonrod

We are back in the blinds again this evening.. I have Johnathon one our sales reps hunting with me this evening in the Family pasture. All the other lease members are scattered out around the ranch.. The hunts have slowed down since it has warmed up and on top of that there is a little but of pre-rutting going on.. 

Our first deer of the day are moving in this is Johnathon's 4th hunt looking for the big buck we have been after.. 


On the other hand.. Nicolette's 8 point scored 131 and change and her doe field dressed 104 lbs.. 

Can't wait to get the other 2 Holden Roofing youth hunt contest winners down here! 
Hope to have pics of Johnathon's big buck on the ground soon!!


----------



## broadonrod

Also a big thank you to the super nice folks over at "The Cape Saver" for donating this bag to the first Holden Roofing Youth hunt contest winner of this season! Here is Nicolette headed to the big buck contest with her Cape Saver Bag.. 
Thank you
Sarah Hall with The Cape Saver
+1 (281) 435-9916


----------



## broadonrod

First big buck moving in.. We could only see the tips of his horns coming threw the brush. This could be our buck! Hope he makes it in here for a better look!


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic from the blind.. Deer are stacking in now..


----------



## sundownbrown

Did your target buck show up?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Did your target buck show up?


Not yet.. Several bucks showing up though..


----------



## sundownbrown

Perfect


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Did your target buck show up?


We had 2 bucks in mind this eve neither showed up. Just a second or 2 after I posted a super nice ancient old buck walked out.. Johnathon nailed him.. This is one old buck! Going to take pics now. Was waiting on a hog but Johnathon says he can't wait any longer  .. Nice one!!  pics of deer on the ground soon... Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats. Can't wait to see pics. I'm sure he's nice. Way to go johnathon. It was nice to meet you and I'm glad you got him. 

Clayton


----------



## broadonrod

More pics in a little while.. Loading up!


----------



## jtburf

WOW what an old man!

Congrats, he's worthy of the wait!


John


----------



## rudytail10

Nice!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Nice old time buck!! Congrats to Johnathon!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats, that buck looks like a mule


----------



## elkhunter49

That's an "Old Toad" for sure, well done guys!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome, glad Jonathan got it done! 

Great times, thanks again for having us out!


----------



## broadonrod

Another giant doe hits the ground. I have had this place 13 years and never seen the body weights we are seeing now.. This big doe field dressed 115 lbs another today was 104.. Jonathan's buck 219 lbs dressed.

Here is the 115 lb doe Johnathon shot this evening..

Thanks everyone for all the super cool and kind replies!!!


----------



## bvpurvis

Kansas style!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Johnathon's buck and a quick pic of cottontail Dave.. Rabbit for dinner Tuesday night  the old man getting them ready for the grease .. Rabbit and gravy


----------



## dbarham

Good looking grub there!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Awesome, glad Jonathan got it done!
> 
> Great times, thanks again for having us out!


Was a blast! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Good looking grub there!


ðŸ˜‰ the old man cooks some mean rabbit!


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Thanks again for the hospitality!!!!*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the cool replies!!!!! This trip with Nicolette and her dad have been a blast! They are packing up now for the trip home.. We will miss them...
> On the other hand Nicolette did just take out a doe for the road... This young lady took 2 javalina, 1 buck, 1doe and a boar hog.. She can sure shoot ..
> 
> In the last picture you will see Nicolette trying to talk my dad out of his 100" shed horn he has a big heart but she didn't get it lol..
> View attachment 1839721
> View attachment 1839729


My daughter and I had a great time at the ranch. Those animals are crazy big, not sure what is in the protein blend but I have never seen deer with bodies and horns this big!

I had a great time hanging out with everyone there. All of the guys made Nicolette and I feel right at home.

As soon as we got there Matt took us to check the **** traps. We were doing some kind of killing or cleaning animals from the minute we got there until the minute we left.

Special thanks to Brett, Brett's Dad, Matt, other lease members and guests for making Nicolette feel like one of the guys!

Special thanks to Mr. Holden for letting me tag along with him on the evening hunts.

Also a special thanks to the people at "Cape Saver" for donating the cool bag for her to bring her horns home in. Very nice bags, I would suggest checking them out.

http://www.thecapesaver.com/

This was truly a trip of a lifetime for a 13 year old girl that has shot nothing but pigs and does all her life. I am afraid she is going to be a bit spoiled now. The bar just got raised.

Good luck to the other 2 contest winners that will be going out soon. Ya'll are in for a treat!

Laters

Mark Conway


----------



## deerdude2000

**** that feed grows big ***** too!!! brett this is don moffitt!!!


----------



## broadonrod

deerdude2000 said:


> **** that feed grows big ***** too!!! brett this is don moffitt!!!


Hello Sir! Thanks for scoring our bucks.. Wish I could have made the drive over there with Matt to see ya.. It's been busy-busy here trying to get these deer knocked out before the rut.. After this week give me a call and bring that big camera over here ..

Hope to have ya another buck to score tomorrow .. I found a big one and 2 of our lease members are hunting him now.. Hope one of them get him.. The pre rut can make it pretty hard to pin point them now :/.. And yes Sir the feed is working on the ***** and deer ...

Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

I'm ready to see another monster, hope they get a good one


----------



## 98aggie77566

ROBOWADER said:


> My daughter and I had a great time at the ranch. Those animals are crazy big, not sure what is in the protein blend but I have never seen deer with bodies and horns this big!
> 
> I had a great time hanging out with everyone there. All of the guys made Nicolette and I feel right at home.
> 
> As soon as we got there Matt took us to check the **** traps. We were doing some kind of killing or cleaning animals from the minute we got there until the minute we left.
> 
> Special thanks to Brett, Brett's Dad, Matt, other lease members and guests for making Nicolette feel like one of the guys!
> 
> Special thanks to Mr. Holden for letting me tag along with him on the evening hunts.
> 
> Also a special thanks to the people at "Cape Saver" for donating the cool bag for her to bring her horns home in. Very nice bags, I would suggest checking them out.
> 
> http://www.thecapesaver.com/
> 
> This was truly a trip of a lifetime for a 13 year old girl that has shot nothing but pigs and does all her life. I am afraid she is going to be a bit spoiled now. The bar just got raised.
> 
> Good luck to the other 2 contest winners that will be going out soon. Ya'll are in for a treat!
> 
> Laters
> 
> Mark Conway


Robo,

Awesome to hear about your hunt....I watched this thread from the time yall arrived until now.

My daughter kept asking me...."did she get one?"

My daughter and I are stoked about our upcoming trip...and God willing we will have as much luck as you guys!

Congrats to Nicolette on a great deer, and Dad on raising a great kiddo!!

Thanks again to Brett for making this a possibility!!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I'm ready to see another monster, hope they get a good one


We are all in the stands again.. My wife and daughter will be getting in to hunt again tomorrow. Chelsey has gone 4-5 years without pulling the trigger.. She is more picky than Monica .. Cottontail Dave is hunting a big 7x7 at one of my stands.. Allen is looking for a giant 10 point I saw at my dads stand. Hopefully one of them pull the trigger this evening..

Jonathan's management buck from yesterday eve ended up scoring 152 and change.. He is pumped!

Good news on the Double Down deer protein! 
DF&G Wildlife Supply made a bunch of it.... I just called to get 500 bags and they are out.. Good for them bad for me .. Jason said he can't keep up with the orders! I get mine Saturday 
I am very happy for them those are some great guys!

First bucks of the evening headed this way.. I'll try and get pics when he gets close.. I'm bow hunting this evening..

Thanks for the replies!!! Brett Holden


----------



## sundownbrown

Good luck this evening


----------



## broadonrod

2 nice new bucks I haven't seen just came in... One of them is 16 or 17 points.. He is 150 yards away.. I'll try and get pics .. Other is a new pretty big 10.. 3 other nice bucks just walking out..


----------



## sundownbrown

That's awesome, I know this is off subject but have yall ever seen any lions down there? Just curious


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> That's awesome, I know this is off subject but have yall ever seen any lions down there? Just curious


I'm getting some pics.. The best buck with all the points is still a long ways.. Ill post a few and hope he comes in before dark..

Yes we have lions.. I saw one this past Tuesday.. Couldn't get a shot ..
It like a zoo out here today.. Pics in a few..


----------



## sundownbrown

[email protected]$$


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple live shots.. Best bucks are 144 yards away at the protein feeder.. The far away last pic is of the best buck out now. He is at least 17 points.. I love seeing new bucks .. Very heavy.. Cool buck rough 185ish could end up being a monster I think we will feed him one more year! The rest are moving in closer... 2 more new bucks coming in......


----------



## broadonrod

Pig headed this way


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## sundownbrown

On the picture with the 2 bucks that big 8 has the best g2 I have ever seen on a deer, unbelievable


----------



## broadonrod

Pig number 2! Direct hit


----------



## sundownbrown

You sure are hell on those hogs


----------



## broadonrod

From the bow stand just before dark


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

Great pics...great ranch...awesome fun..!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still hitting the protein over the corn.. This 17 point was back for another bite of Double Down protein and then headed off. This buck was a 7 year old 11 point last year estimated to be in the 150s best we could tell.. This year it looks like 17 points will score and we have him easy in the 180s.

If you have any questions about The Double Down Feed " Deer Protein" 
Contact my buddy Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply.. I'm behind a little on emails but still getting around to calling the ones that left phone numbers about the protein.

Here is Jason's number again at Dilley Feed & Grain

(830) 965-3460


----------



## broadonrod

A fat 8 point from this morning.. We found 2 of these big 8s today we are going to book management hunters to hunt.. New bucks showing up every hunt.. Look at the size of this guy!


----------



## elkhunter49

Damm Brett those things are huge, they have really take off in every way since last year. Well Done buddy!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> a fat 8 point from this morning.. We found 2 of these big 8s today we are going to book management hunters to hunt.. New bucks showing up every hunt.. Look at the size of this guy!
> View attachment 1842977
> View attachment 1842985


 what a toad!!!


----------



## SafetyMan

He looks too fat to jump into the feed pen!


----------



## sundownbrown

That's a horse with horns


----------



## KIKO

*Tamales*

Call this guy "Tamales" Man he's fat!!!


broadonrod said:


> A fat 8 point from this morning.. We found 2 of these big 8s today we are going to book management hunters to hunt.. New bucks showing up every hunt.. Look at the size of this guy!
> View attachment 1842977
> View attachment 1842985


----------



## broadonrod

He is a fat sucker !

Here is a pic of Jason "Jgale" trying to run off with our horns.

No really Matt is getting the walk-in cooler ready for the families. Most of our lease members are coming in with all their families and we are planning on a lot of shooting this week.. Sons, daughters, moms, dads and grandmas and grandpas! All required to tag out this week .. It's our way of managing the deer with out being MLD lol..

I'm planning on hunting an area that hasn't been hunted at all this evening.. Hope to have some cool pics later..

Thanks everyone for all the cool replies! 

Going to feed my wife's stand up before she gets here..


----------



## skelly

Brett: always so impressed with the quality of deer through great management! I'd like to ask do you feed cotton seed?

Thanks always for this great thread......


----------



## sundownbrown

Jason you need to get your butt in the blind and get you a toad, then celebrate with a cold one, good luck buddy


----------



## jgale

sundownbrown said:


> Jason you need to get your butt in the blind and get you a toad, then celebrate with a cold one, good luck buddy


Thanks bro! I'm fixing to go climb in. Spotted a good one this morning and hoping he comes back out this evening


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> He is a fat sucker !
> 
> Here is a pic of Jason "Jgale" trying to run off with our horns.
> 
> No really Matt is getting the walk-in cooler ready for the families. Most of our lease members are coming in with all their families and we are planning on a lot of shooting this week.. Sons, daughters, moms, dads and grandmas and grandpas! All required to tag out this week .. It's our way of managing the deer with out being MLD lol..
> 
> I'm planning on hunting an area that hasn't been hunted at all this evening.. Hope to have some cool pics later..
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the cool replies!
> 
> Going to feed my wife's stand up before she gets here..
> 
> View attachment 1843321


Damm now thats a hand full of horns! Holey Moley


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> Brett: always so impressed with the quality of deer through great management! I'd like to ask do you feed cotton seed?
> 
> Thanks always for this great thread......


We have feed cottonseed for 3 years.. Last year we wanted to test out the new feed by its self. We took a gamble and only feed cottonseed on about 1000 acres of around 14000.. We did that strictly to see what our deer would do on just the Double Down feed compared to the 1000 acres feeding both.. The heaviest deer we have killed this year bucks and does were taken in the part of the ranch 2-4 miles away from the cottonseed feed areas. We took my dads 206 in the area we fed Double Down and Cottonseed. We took my 190, Johns 205 and Bobs 195 on the areas of the ranch with only Double Down feed and no cottonseed. The new feed is almost 1/2 cottonseed meal and peanuts.. Actually it was hard for DF&G to get the feed to stick together in the beginning because it has so much cottonseed meal and peanuts in it. They figured out how to get the pellets to hold together after several attempts.. Now they have it perfect IMO. 
It was hard to not feed cottonseed this year but in the end we learned with the Double Down feed it wasn't needed..

On the other hand we will prob feed both... Who knows... If it makes big deer and works for other people I want them eating it.

Thanks again for the replies!!!

Getting ready to get in the stands! í ½í¸„
Brett Holden


----------



## c-hawk

Unbelievable!! Good luck to all the families this week and Happy Thanksgiving!! Look forward to seeing a lot of animal pics this week!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Perfect, good luck buddy


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> We have feed cottonseed for 3 years.. Last year we wanted to test out the new feed by its self. We took a gamble and only feed cottonseed on about 1000 acres of around 14000.. We did that strictly to see what our deer would do on just the Double Down feed compared to the 1000 acres feeding both.. The heaviest deer we have killed this year bucks and does were taken in the part of the ranch 2-4 miles away from the cottonseed feed areas. We took my dads 206 in the area we fed Double Down and Cottonseed. We took my 190, Johns 205 and Bobs 195 on the areas of the ranch with only Double Down feed and no cottonseed. The new feed is almost 1/2 cottonseed meal and peanuts.. Actually it was hard for DF&G to get the feed to stick together in the beginning because it has so much cottonseed meal and peanuts in it. They figured out how to get the pellets to hold together after several attempts.. Now they have it perfect IMO.
> It was hard to not feed cottonseed this year but in the end we learned with the Double Down feed it wasn't needed..
> 
> On the other hand we will prob feed both... Who knows... If it makes big deer and works for other people I want them eating it.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies!!!
> 
> Getting ready to get in the stands! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
> Brett Holden


Brett do they have the peanuts tested? I heard somewhere that there is something that can get into peanuts (same with corn) that can hurt the deer herd - I can't remember what it is called but I think that is why testing of corn has to be done. Obviously it has not hurt your deer but just curious if you had heard of this before


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> Brett do they have the peanuts tested? I heard somewhere that there is something that can get into peanuts (same with corn) that can hurt the deer herd - I can't remember what it is called but I think that is why testing of corn has to be done. Obviously it has not hurt your deer but just curious if you had heard of this before


I haven't heard of it but have heard of corn, cottonseed and milo causing things to hurt deer.. It prob just another feed company spreading stuff around lol.. Biggest deer I ever heard of came out of peanut fields.. Who knows.. I'll check.. We gave had nothing but great results in the years we have been feeding peanuts.. I have to say I think the cotton seed hurting deer is BS too..

We have a buck in the pasture that went from a 11 to a 25 point.. I'm sold on the peanuts in the Double Down blend..


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I haven't heard of it but have heard of corn, cottonseed and milo causing things to hurt deer.. It prob just another feed company spreading stuff around lol.. Biggest deer I ever heard of came out of peanut fields.. Who knows.. I'll check.. We gave had nothing but great results in the years we have been feeding peanuts.. I have to say I think the cotton seed hurting deer is BS too..
> 
> We have a buck in the pasture that went from a 11 to a 25 point.. I'm sold on the peanuts in the Double Down blend..


Brett,

As long as a deer has other forms of feed, browse and nutrients Cottonseed will not hurt them, where it has been shown to be adversely effective is when the deer consume nothing but Cottonseed.

They found those deer became sterile for a period, I cannot remember if it was only while feeding them only cottonseed.

Great year you all are having so far, I spoke to Jason last week and we are planning on starting Jan 1st with the double down to experiment with it.

John


----------



## Gearman

Here s a random question, with you feeding peanut protein I wonder if someone with a Peanut allergy was to hunt there could it be dangerous? I have a neighbors kids that if I even have nuts in the house the kid cant come over


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Here s a random question, with you feeding peanut protein I wonder if someone with a Peanut allergy was to hunt there could it be dangerous? I have a neighbors kids that if I even have nuts in the house the kid cant come over


Lmao!

Well several highly trained professionals ( border patrol ) just drove by looking for something or someone several different times and never even saw me just feet away lol.. The people they are looking for don't have a chance lmao!

Anyway.. I think they are gone and my first buck just walked out..


----------



## TeamJefe

You try eating nothing but peanut butter for 6 months and see how many inches you put on

Hahaha


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

TeamJefe said:


> You try eating nothing but peanut butter for 6 months and see how many inches you put on
> 
> Hahaha


 Yes ðŸ˜



sundownbrown said:


> Any blood this evening?


Yes again... Jason took a buck this evening. I'll post some pics in the morning.. He has been hunting this buck for 3 days and the buck finally showed after 5 hunts! Thank you Sir for all the replies!!! Can't get my Tapatalk to load the pic. I'll get it up first thing in the AM.. Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Is it me, or do these bucks have enormous bodies?? The up close pictures are amazing to see the difference between a mature, and a VERY mature deer. I just realized I've never shot a mature whitetail. Except a doe!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

I agree Mikey. Never seen so many fine deer in one place. That feed is really something.


----------



## marsh bandit

I have been noticing a bit more traffic at DF&G since you put out the name of the feed.


Awesome place that seems to get better every year!!! Yalls Buck/doe ration looks like it is 20/1 lol


----------



## rudytail10

Where's the pics man. Lol


----------



## sundownbrown

The deer are so large it takes a long time to load the pics, lol


----------



## JustSlabs

I just spent an hour or so reading this thread from the beginning. I haven't deer hunted in at least 15 years and this makes me want to say heck with the ducks and get back into it. Awesome looking deer!


----------



## broadonrod

marsh bandit said:


> I have been noticing a bit more traffic at DF&G since you put out the name of the feed.
> 
> Awesome place that seems to get better every year!!! Yalls Buck/doe ration looks like it is 20/1 lol


I'm glad to hear that! Great fellas with a great product! DF&G have a great deer contest IMO also.. The guys that work there actually still enjoy scoring your deer .. Jason and Phillop have been a pleasure to do business with.

Thanks everyone again for all the kind words!!!

Jason "Jgale" here on 2cool is one of our Jr Members on the ranch. He and his family come down and hunt looking for a nice management deer. Well Jason found one yesterday eve. He took this big mainframe 8 that has a nice kicker off the G2.. This buck is about 9-10 years old.. Jason hunted this buck several days over the past couple of weeks and finally nailed him! Congrats on a beautiful buck Jason! See you and the youngsters again Friday!!!

Munch man and I are cat hunting this eve.. They are hitting the ground .. We have about an hour of light left ..


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot pics thanks again for all the kind replies!!!!!


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Forgot pics thanks again for all the kind replies!!!!!
> View attachment 1845929
> 
> View attachment 1845937


Nice deer Jason! Congrats!!!

Munch is quite a shot!!! I bet u guys had a blast this eve


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> Forgot pics thanks again for all the kind replies!!!!!
> View attachment 1845929
> 
> View attachment 1845937


I know I might be in the minority but I love big tall rights and that one is awesome. I'd like him over a lot of other 10-12 pointers. Another great deer. Papa Joe needs one of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats Jason and munch man


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats Jason!!!!

I showed Nicolette the picture and she said "Awesome, glad he got em".....LOL


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I can't wait to see the pictures from the next few days. Keep them coming. Awesome..


----------



## jgale

Thanks guys! I just love big main frames. 
Tell Nicolette she's a tough act to follow so I had to make sure and make a good shot  it was nice meeting yall and hope to see you again!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Charlie Brown said:


> I know I might be in the minority but I love big tall rights and that one is awesome. I'd like him over a lot of other 10-12 pointers. Another great deer. Papa Joe needs one of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant eights not rights. By the way Brett or Jason do you have any pics of him on the hoof?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Her ya go Charlie. I took the pic off video so it's not the best. 
















Can't wait to get back down there!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's a great buck Jason I can't wait to get down Friday and get in the blind to find me a monster. That walking away picture is really cool. Brett keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful deer Jason! Your good and lucky like that!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Now go and get you one bigger Josh!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Was a long evening is varmint and rabbit hunting .. Happy Thanksgiving everyone from the Holden Pasture.


----------



## bvpurvis

Cool kitty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

Awesome, thanks Jason.


----------



## sundownbrown

That's a big ole cat, been eating real well


----------



## BigPig069

Brett, do you know if there is a distributor for Double Down in Bee, Live Oak or Refugio county? I am willing to try this protein for a couple years and hopefully notice a difference, I have followed this post from the beginning and the only word I can come up with is "Outrageous" Keep up the good work and Thank You for all you do for the youth of today and our Everyday Heros with the Swordfish Seminar!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

BigPig069 said:


> Brett, do you know if there is a distributor for Double Down in Bee, Live Oak or Refugio county? I am willing to try this protein for a couple years and hopefully notice a difference, I have followed this post from the beginning and the only word I can come up with is "Outrageous" Keep up the good work and Thank You for all you do for the youth of today and our Everyday Heros with the Swordfish Seminar!!!!!


I'm sure they would deliver. I know they are just getting started offering the feed. There are a couple places already committed to carry it. One is going to be on I-10 and one on HWY 59.. You can contact Jason on his cell or call DF&G wildlife supply with any questions about the Double Down feed..

Here is Jason's Cell (830) 965-3460
DF&G Wildlife Supply office number 
(830) 965-1622

Thanks everyone for the comments once again!!!

My daughter Chelsey is here on her second trip of the season. She found a really nice buck this morning hunting in the family pasture she wants to hunt. She hasn't taken a buck in several years but has hunted about 20-30 days each season. I'm sitting with her now. Feeders just went off and we are hoping the big buck shows again this evening! Our first nice buck is walking out now..


----------



## sundownbrown

Yall hunting this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Yall hunting this evening?


Yes ... Sitting with my daughter looking for a buck she is hunting..


----------



## Trouthunter

Happy Thanksgiving Brett...bet it was nice down there.


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Brett...bet it was nice down there.


Yes Sir... It's nice with all the lease members and families here. The kiddos ended up with 9 hogs, 3 doe and 2 javalina this evening. Great times for sure!

Chelsey's buck didn't show this evening. He is a really nice buck... Hope he shows in the morning.. Here are a few pictures from camp. We have 3 more lease members and their families coming in tonight and tomorrow.. Full camp..


----------



## sundownbrown

My bad I posted without reading your posts, looks like it was a good evening


----------



## broadonrod

Very foggy this morning. We fed close.. Chelsey is pretty fired up, we can see 4 big bucks but can't make them out in the fog! Hopefully one of these is the buck she is after.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Very foggy this morning. We fed close.. Chelsey is pretty fired up, we can see 4 big bucks but can't make them out in the fog! Hopefully one of these is the buck she is after.


Good luck Chelsey, choot a biggen.

John


----------



## 98aggie77566

Good luck!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Fog is lifting. There are 2 good bucks in this feed pen. The other pen has a time release protein feeder. There are 6 bucks in it and still can't count points. One of the bucks has the frame of the buck she is hunting ... Still can't tell hope they move this way.


----------



## broadonrod

Still foggy as .... It getting worse again setting back in. We can't even see the deer in the other feeder pen now. One big buck is moving this way. The others are still in the pen best we can tell.


----------



## thomas78

Hope the weather clears up, know Josh was packed way early lastnight and on the road early this morning. Hopefully you all find the bucks your after!


----------



## broadonrod

thomas78 said:


> Hope the weather clears up, know Josh was packed way early lastnight and on the road early this morning. Hopefully you all find the bucks your after!


All the bucks filtered out of the far feed pen. We are pretty sure the buck Chelsey is after was there. The fog is still heavy but thinning out and so are the bucks. We did see a new very nice buck today that came in close but he was to young to take. There are 2 different bucks here at this stand she is thinking about taking but neither one is cooperating so far. We will be here again this eve ..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett, rut in full swing or just warming up?? Lots of fights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, rut in full swing or just warming up?? Lots of fights?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of fights! Chelsey and I saw 2 this morning. David videoed 2 really bad fights. We are seeing new bucks roaming around and looking but I would say we are in a prerut stage now. It's not far off.


----------



## bigfishtx

Deer are rutting as hard in Goliad county as I have ever seen. Lots of fights. I think it is the moon stage. Wishing I was out in mulie country right now.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Deer are rutting as hard in Goliad county as I have ever seen. Lots of fights. I think it is the moon stage. Wishing I was out in mulie country right now.


Looking forward to the rut here. The bucks are swelling and really marking their areas. Good luck! Hope you find a big one...

Chelsey and I are back in the blind. We have several blinds covered this evening with all the members and their guest. This is the most people we have had in stands all year. Can't wait to see the bucks on video this eve.

I took Chelsey, little Brett and my nephew Munch man coyote hunting this afternoon but everything was to quick for us :/.. In and out fast..

Here are a few pics of the youngsters in action varmint hunting and a couple of our first bucks to walked in this evening. Hope one of the big bucks Chelsey is hunting show this evening. I'll post pics if we see any good ones or if Chels. Gets her buck..


----------



## jtburf

Go get'm Ms. Chelsey, show that ole pop of yours how its done!

John


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to y'all hope she gets him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to y'all hope she gets him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a super slow evening for me and Chels her buck was a no show . . The youngsters took meat on the hogs and does though.. They are still showing up with bloody tailgates ... 
Munch man is skinning his now  we love seeing the youngsters fully involved ..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats to munch man!!! In the spirit of thanksgiving, i am thankful to check out this thread everyday. It's gotten me interested in hunting again. Happy holidays to everyone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Congrats to munch man!!! In the spirit of thanksgiving, i am thankful to check out this thread everyday. It's gotten me interested in hunting again. Happy holidays to everyone !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty proud if that little fella. He is 11 years old and shoots, skins and quarters his hogs, deer and rabbits. Helps clean up when he is done. He is a really good kiddo.

Live pics of a couple bucks that haven't left yet. Fog is lifting.. We haven't seen the buck Chelsey is after but we did see 4 bucks we have not seen before.. They are definitely moving around.


----------



## rudytail10

*Awesome time*

I am sure he will show up for her. I have been busy as heck at work and would like to take the time to thank you. Me and my wife had a blast can not thank you and all the people at the ranch enough. Once again the hospitality and and kindness of all was outstanding. Could not ask for a better group of people to be around. Amy said it felt like we were not there to hunt but at a family gathering. We had a blast and can not wait to get back down there. The deer looked amazing I could'nt believe the difference from last year to this year. It was fun looking at video and pictures of the deer I saw last year and see how much they had grown. Absolutely amazing!! Your feed and management has work wonders. Hope yall had a great Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas to you and your family. Keep up the good work and be safe. Hope to see yall soon.

Thank you
Clayton Ryan


----------



## rudytail10

Check out the size of these tenderloins off a doe from the Chittim. More proof that Double Down feed is awesome. Will be feeding it at our ranch for sure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

Hey Brett,
What happen to the big cat y'all were hunting a couple years ago? Love the thread


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Hey Brett,
> What happen to the big cat y'all were hunting a couple years ago? Love the thread


Thanks... We never killed that lion but we have a female with a young half grown cat here now.. We are hunting that one. I saw them 6 days ago and they stole a doe Matt killed rig his bow the day before yesterday. We found the doe 125 yards from where she fell and tracks all around her. The doe was taken between 5:00 pm and dark at the stand I saw them at a couple of days before and the tracks looked like the same as I saw. One big track and one smaller track .. They only ate about 4-5 lbs off the doe Matt must have spooked them while looking for his deer.

Thanks for all the replies! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands again. Chelsey had to leave today and will be back in a few days to hunt the big buck she found. In the mean time my wife's grandmother at 83 years old is in the stand with me and little Brett looking for her first deer! We are at a stand that 3 different lease members and Matt sent us too. They said there is a doe here that is one of the biggest they have seen on the hoof! We are going to see if we can make Grandmas first deer win her a jacket in the deer contest .. We have taken a couple of doe this year that have field dressed over 120 lbs I hope we find grandma one like those! I'll post up if we get one  
Here is grandma practicing today for the evening hunt and a couple live pics from the stand! 
Bucks are moving in now!!! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Deer and hogs are moving in! Live from the blind.. Grandma is excited! She wants to kill this buck


----------



## broadonrod

The big doe is here! She is big lol! The guys weren't kidding! Now let's see if grandma can get on this big ol doe without hitting a buck. We have 5 great bucks and about 15 youngsters out here now! Gun going out the window!


----------



## broadonrod

Grandma connected! Shot looked great! I'll bet the big doe isn't far...


----------



## jgale

That's awesome! Tell her congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

And now she busted a big Sow! Lol. She is taking meat!


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## AirbornXpress

That's great, I bet that stand was rocking with excitment!
Congrats grandma


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go grandma. I swear Brett your wife has the coolest grandma. Good for her and nice shooting. I bet it was a blast with her in the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

That's awesome!! I bet grandma is doing a little celebrating this evening!


----------



## dbarham

Wtg yall that's just awesome man! !


----------



## FISH TAILS

The video of the hunt last night was really cool looked like she had a blast.
Hopefully this morning the fog will stay out and we can see some deer.


----------



## sundownbrown

That lady can shoot, congrats to her


----------



## broadonrod

Toy run hunt up for auction! Here are the details! 
Click the link below to place your bid!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1261938


----------



## sundownbrown

That looks like lots of fun


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the blinds again. I am hunting in a stand that has not been sat in but one evening hunt this year. We have no idea what the bucks have done in this 2000 acre areas. There are 2 stands here about 1 mile apart and no cameras have been set in this 2000 acre area. Last year we had a couple of monsters here.. Neither of them have been hunted this year at all. Grandma is in the stand with me and javalina are filling the senderos.. A few doe are moving in now. Hope to get pictures of a big droptine buck that lives here this eve.. If he comes in ill post pics.

Wesley saw a giant buck today. He guessed him in the high 180s-low 190s. Monica is looking for that buck now.. Wesley said he could be bigger but didn't want to over judge him knowing he may hit the ground ..

David is hunting a blind that a really big double drop deer lives.. We have only hunted the stand 3-4 hunts this season... Hope he gets him!!

Munch is hunting does with Wesley.. 
Josh is looking for a big management buck at one of Monica's stands..

Deer are starting to move in..

Check out the Toy Run hunt up for auction if you haven't seen it yet.

Thanks Brett
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1261938


----------



## broadonrod

Monica says the monster buck is in front of her now!


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting to hear the pop!


----------



## Captn C

Suspense is killing me!

I'm waiting also!


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Suspense is killing me!
> 
> I'm waiting also!


Me too ðŸ˜œ she is pretty D### picky!


----------



## Captn C

Sun is getting pretty low...I'm dying a slow death here!


----------



## broadonrod

Well sheeeeet ! I thought we were fixing to see a big one up close this eve! 
Here is the text my wife Monica just sent me 

We have some bucks moving in now our self ..


----------



## Captn C

LOL...oh well it was still fun waiting for the shot!

Thanks for letting me tag along!


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> LOL...oh well it was still fun waiting for the shot!
> 
> Thanks for letting me tag along!


.. Well here is the only buck grandma and I have close enough for a picture. David just sent me a video of 2 Big Boys locked up! Can wait to se Monica's pictures of the big buck..


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Well sheeeeet ! I thought we were fixing to see a big one up close this eve!
> Here is the text my wife Monica just sent me
> 
> We have some bucks moving in now our self ..
> 
> View attachment 1851618


Lol. That's pretty cool.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Look forward to seeing him also!
I was waiting to hear the shot. Sun going down fast.


----------



## broadonrod

Ya.. Next year... That's the good thing about the Nunley Chittim you can let one get big here.. Great lease members..

On the other hand ... Grandma is 3 for 3 now.. She just busted a big ol hog.. Pics on a minute..


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp!


----------



## broadonrod

Going to fix a cold one and watch Monica and David's videos.. David saw a couple of new really big deer and has a good fight on video.

Monica thinks the buck she saw will push 200" we are going to try and get a score on him. She has 20 minutes of video to show.

Munch man took 2 big a.. Sow hogs.. Haven't talked to josh or my dad yet.. Another great evening at the lease!


----------



## awesum

I love seeing grandma in the blind and getting it done. It reminds me of the fact that my mom used to sit in the blind with me often until she was 91 years old.

That's really cool stuff there ....


----------



## CTCFoundations

Tell Grandma congrats again. She is one fine shot. Monica is being picky but that is what makes this ranch so good. Lease members willing to let very good deer go to become better. I have hunted many ranches high fence and low fence and have never seen anything close to the Nunley Chittim. The numbers and quality of the deer are truly amazing. I was able to take a buck of a lifetime this season thanks to the management program, lease members believing in the management program and Double Down Feed. I believe you need all 3 to truly grow monsters. I just got home from the lease and can't wait to get back down. Brett thanks to you, your family, and everyone at the ranch. My family had a great time being at the ranch this weekend. Taylor and I will be back soon. She is getting to be as addicted to hunting as I am. Thanks again


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Grandma is lethal!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

I may have missed this but what do you do with all the meat? Donate, process, keep some?


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> I love seeing grandma in the blind and getting it done. It reminds me of the fact that my mom used to sit in the blind with me often until she was 91 years old.
> 
> That's really cool stuff there ....


... Grandma was the first to make sure everyone knew it was hunting timed each day. She has become a hunting machine  
It is a lot of fun seeing all the kiddos hunt but just as much watching the grandmas and grandpas. 



Mikeyhunts said:


> Grandma is lethal!!
> Yes sr! She can shoot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





STXbowhunt said:


> I may have missed this but what do you do with all the meat? Donate, process, keep some?


We do several things

1. We eat a lot of it our selves and give a lot to the folks at my office.

2. We have always donated lots of meat to locals here in Eagle Pass and a few to the Oilfield guys here at the ranch.

3. Best of all we keep around 1000 lbs of de-boned deer and hogs. About 15 guys and gals we have met here on 2cool come down toward the end of season and make sausage.. One of the guys on here has a full blown commercial grade set up and once the first beer tab is popped the smoker doesn't stop for a few days .. We do a lot of rabbit hunting that weekend too ..

Here are a couple real time photos of our walk-in cooler 

Thanks everyone for all the cool replies!!!! 
Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

thats a lot of meat hanging!!! lots of sausage!!!


----------



## broadonrod

CTCFoundations said:


> Tell Grandma congrats again. She is one fine shot. Monica is being picky but that is what makes this ranch so good. Lease members willing to let very good deer go to become better. I have hunted many ranches high fence and low fence and have never seen anything close to the Nunley Chittim. The numbers and quality of the deer are truly amazing. I was able to take a buck of a lifetime this season thanks to the management program, lease members believing in the management program and Double Down Feed. I believe you need all 3 to truly grow monsters. I just got home from the lease and can't wait to get back down. Brett thanks to you, your family, and everyone at the ranch. My family had a great time being at the ranch this weekend. Taylor and I will be back soon. She is getting to be as addicted to hunting as I am. Thanks again


Thanks John! 
I can't tell ya how nice it is having folks like you and your family a part of the ranch now! 
We are very luck to have you here. I love the buck you took and hope you get a bigger one next year.. See ya Sunday my brother! Sorry I shorted you on your measurements but I guess that's a good surprise .. 
Johns 205 6/8s  TBGA official score. 








Here is a Realtime photo of a cool little fella.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I love those narrow deer... score is always higher than most people give them at first glance


----------



## broadonrod

Kyle 1974 said:


> I love those narrow deer... score is always higher than most people give them at first glance


Yes Sir.. I have grown to like them too.. I used to be stuck on nothing but wide bucks but the tall narrow deer will sure grab ya too. We have a few like the one in the picture. This was the first time I sat in this blind this season and it was cool seeing more new bucks.

Here's a picture of the Double Down Protein we had delivered today. And a picture of a pile of rabbit my dad whipped up this evening..

Thanks for the reply Kyle! Hope y'all are having a great season.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Man that fried rabbit looks great. It's been years since my grandmother made some for me. Thanks for sharing all of the pictures with us....keep them coming..


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Man that fried rabbit looks great. It's been years since my grandmother made some for me. Thanks for sharing all of the pictures with us....keep them coming..


That was some good stuff! My dad cooks deer or rabbit for everyone once to twice a week... He could cook it everyday as far as I'm concerned .. Thanks for the reply. Im in the stand now and it's just starting to get light enough to see there are deer and hogs in the corn . There are 2 double drop bucks that live here in the area I'm hunting this morning. I am armed with the Nikon  hope to get pictures of them before they bust their horns. There is also a really big 12 point that lives in this area we haven't seen yet this season. I'll post pics if I see any good bucks.. Thanks again for the replies! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Just getting light enough for still pics. 2 good bucks already left. No show on the bucks I was hoping to see so far.

Live from the stand ....


----------



## broadonrod

Love seeing little fellas like this! He is going to be a good one.


----------



## sundownbrown

Great pics, when the deer shed there must be a horn around every bush


----------



## STXbowhunt

This may have already been addressed as well, but how many does/bucks are you trying to harvest this year? 

It seems like your carrying capacity is very high.


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> This may have already been addressed as well, but how many does/bucks are you trying to harvest this year?
> 
> It seems like your carrying capacity is very high.


We don't have a solid number we go off of here on the Nunley Chittim- Holden Pasture.. We just wing it year to year. We get an idea what we think we have at each feed location and take our numbers based on what we see. We shoot our doe on a 3 year rotation. You never know what kind of deer you are shooting when you are shooting doe. May sound stupid but we think it is working. The past 4 years we shot 3 doe, 0 doe, 20 doe and this year we are at around 60 doe. We have 4 feed locations left to shoot doe off of and would like to take 15 more total for this season. If we don't get it done by the end of this week we will let it ride until next year. We try to keep our buck doe ratio 1-1 some areas very in the ranch. We have taken around 25 bucks this year. We have taken about 30-40 average over the past 4 years. This year we would like to take about 25 more. I feel we will be taking more and more over the next couple of years do to the amount of our best looking upper comers ever. 
We quit flying the ranch about 5-6 years ago and we use very few trail cams so our numbers are based of what we see from the stands. We pretty much just feed them, let them get old and when we feel like there are to many we just pick out the ones we don't want. 
This year we shot the doe that we felt were the oldest on the ranch. We don't shoot any spikes... The spike thing being a bad gene is far from true IMO.

Some of the lease members like less deer at their stands some like more.. We really do just wing it as a group.

Not much science or micro management here. We just feed them as much as we can and keep count the best we can from the stands.

I will say we planned on shooting a lot more doe last year than we did instead of this year. The reason we stopped on 20 is because thanksgiving weekend we watched 2-170" plus bucks bread does on the same morning. So we called it off. The deer other than those 2 were not showing any rut activity. Pretty strange :/..

Hope this makes since ...


----------



## 150class

Might have missed it but what was the final decision on the big buck seen by Monica?

Looks like fun as always


----------



## broadonrod

150class said:


> Might have missed it but what was the final decision on the big buck seen by Monica?
> 
> Looks like fun as always


We scored the buck 203-207" off the video ,the buck over the past 3 seasons had never left the area he is in. He has never even been seen at another stand. Do to the central location he is in she decided to pass him for another year. I tried to get her to shoot him but she put him off until at least next year. I'm proud of her but not really happy about her letting him go .. He put on about 25" this year and we think he is 7 years old. He gets to live and love one more year... She is looking for a very old buck we think is in the high 170s now.. He should be about 9 years old.. Monica left and is headed back tomorrow.. She has become very selective and super patient. I would have stuck an arrow in that sucker!


----------



## 150class

broadonrod said:


> We scored the buck 203-207" off the video ,the buck over the past 3 seasons had never left the area he is in. He has never even been seen at another stand. Do to the central location he is in she decided to pass him for another year. I tried to get her to shoot him but she put him off until at least next year. I'm proud of her but not really happy about her letting him go .. He put on about 25" this year and we think he is 7 years old. He gets to live and love one more year... She is looking for a very old buck we think is in the high 170s now.. He should be about 9 years old.. Monica left and is headed back tomorrow.. She has become very selective and super patient. I would have stuck an arrow in that sucker!


Me and you both, especially if hes at 7.5. 
Hopefully he puts on 25 more inches for next year.

Good luck


----------



## willydavenport

How old do you think the little 10 is in the last picture you posted?


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> How old do you think the little 10 is in the last picture you posted?


Pretty sure he is 2 .. We have very few 3 year olds and lots of 1 and 2 year olds..


----------



## broadonrod

150class said:


> Me and you both, especially if hes at 7.5.
> Hopefully he puts on 25 more inches for next year.
> 
> Good luck


I sure hope so.. Lots of them fall at 7 or 8 them jump again at 9.. He could be 6 but I really think he is 7.. Either way he is breading another year and still has 3- 4 seasons to jump before falling off.. We are filling his protein feeder as I am typing.. Making sure he stays happy lol..

Thanks for the replies!! I'm going to head out early today and sneak into my blind. I already fed it for the evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Few live pics from the blind.. Some cool upper comers but still neither of the 2 bucks I hoped to see... 30 minutes left still  these all just came in.. Deer are moving late.


----------



## JeffJ

Jeez I love this thread


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pics again but this cool 9x5 just came in.. Actually he was a 9x5 he broke off 2 kickers.. Cool upper comer!!! I think this is the buck Baker "Elkhunter" here on 2cool called Elvis last year when he came to the ranch and took all the cool pictures. This buck put on some inches..

No doubt in my mind DF&G Wildlife Supply has the best protein on the market! Their Double Down Protein is IMO the best we have ever used by far here on the Nunley Chittim.

Here is Jason's Contact info at DF&G Wildlife Supply.

http://www.dfgwildlifesupply.com

Here is Jason's direct cell number for info on Double Down Deer protein..

(830) 965-3460

You can email me at [email protected] if I can help answer any questions about the feed. 
Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Monica has some major patients and will power to watch a 200'' buck walk off. I always say that you have to let good deer walk to shoot great deer later. I agree with not shooting spikes unless they are 3 years old or older. I was curious to see how many older spikes you guy's see running around? I hate to see people shoot a 6 month old spike just because it's a spike. They are just young deer that have been weaned and in their first year of life. When do you think a spike should be shot or removed from the herd? There is always debates about shooting spikes or not. I'm curious to hear your opinion. 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## awesum

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I hate to see people shoot a 6 month old spike just because it's a spike. They are just young deer that have been weaned and in their first year of life. When do you think a spike should be shot or removed from the herd? There is always debates about shooting spikes or not. I'm curious to hear your opinion.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


I'd hate to see this thread hijacked for this discussion but I would like to see a thread on how to judge the age of a spike.


----------



## James Howell

Just like any other deer.



awesum said:


> I'd hate to see this thread hijacked for this discussion but I would like to see a thread on how to judge the age of a spike.


----------



## Calfroper81

Once a spike always a spike. Lol jk I hate when people say that because that is pure BS. people only say that to make themselves feel better for shooting a young deer.


----------



## elkhunter49

Holy Cow Brett if thats Elvis he has had a very good year. Lots of lbs of muscle and many additional inches where it counts. I hope you can get a few photos of him from the side so I can identify him by his awesome sideburns. :slimer: Later sir, Baker


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Holy Cow Brett if thats Elvis he has had a very good year. Lots of lbs of muscle and many additional inches where it counts. I hope you can get a few photos of him from the side so I can identify him by his awesome sideburns. :slimer: Later sir, Baker


I'll look and see if I have one.. If not I'll get one.. I'm pretty sure that's Elvis though ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Rack Ranch

I'll have a bluuuue blue blue blue Christmas without you!!

Sorry, carry on


----------



## Captn C

awesum said:


> I'd hate to see this thread hijacked for this discussion but I would like to see a thread on how to judge the age of a spike.


Me too...but let me throw a little something out there on this.

It depends on what your goals are. On a high fence property I managed we took them because we had to take some deer to keep the population down. A very young spike might have great genetics, but he will always be late or behind in development. They are usually born to doe that were late to be breed or a very young doe. So being born late causes them to miss out on the best food sources, so their missing important nutrition at a crucial time.
 
If you're trying to get bucks as big as possible as fast as you can you don't want to feed a deer for a couple more years to get him big enough to take.


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Me too...but let me throw a little something out there on this.
> 
> It depends on what your goals are. On a high fence property I managed we took them because we had to take some deer to keep the population down. A very young spike might have great genetics, but he will always be late or behind in development. They are usually born to doe that were late to be breed or a very young doe. So being born late causes them to miss out on the best food sources, so their missing important nutrition at a crucial time.
> 
> If you're trying to get bucks as big as possible as fast as you can you don't want to feed a deer for a couple more years to get him big enough to take.





Captn C said:


> Me too...but let me throw a little something out there on this.
> 
> It depends on what your goals are. On a high fence property I managed we took them because we had to take some deer to keep the population down. A very young spike might have great genetics, but he will always be late or behind in development. They are usually born to doe that were late to be breed or a very young doe. So being born late causes them to miss out on the best food sources, so their missing important nutrition at a crucial time.
> 
> If you're trying to get bucks as big as possible as fast as you can you don't want to feed a deer for a couple more years to get him big enough to take.


I agree 100%... Great info.. You just saved me a lot of typing on that lol!

We have deer breading here starting now threw February. That means some deer called 1-1/2 are actually closer to 1 year olds. Not being fenced and having to satisfy multiple hunters high numbers of deer = high numbers of opportunity for multiple lease members. We have such an age range with the number of bucks we never have bad seasons do to one poor year of range conditions and low fawn crops. We shoot no spikes but yet never see spikes as mature bucks. One of the best stands on the property is covered in spikes but the average mature buck at that stand 4-10 years old will score 155-180s B&C.

Great response Captn C IMO!


----------



## broadonrod

Time to put out some corn! Hope I picked the right spot  Getting a late start this eve.. Hope to have some pics soon.


----------



## KIKO

Looks like a place at the back of the ranch no one hunts and where Muy Grande might hang out. 


broadonrod said:


> Time to put out some corn! Hope I picked the right spot  Getting a late start this eve.. Hope to have some pics soon.
> View attachment 1858650
> View attachment 1858658
> View attachment 1858666


----------



## Charlie Brown

Dang I could look at the country everyday. I love the look of that location. Hope we get some good pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of little fellas this eve. Few minutes left of light. Very slow hunt this evening. I had one buck come in better than this one but he is 150 yards out.. Not much better but a little taller.. This is a cool little young buck though.. He could end up being a pretty nice deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I guess I picked the wrong spot! Everyone else seems to have seen big ones.. I'll take some pics off the TV once we finish here at the cleaning rack.


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## SafetyMan

Brett, before you know it, you will need to place your deer herd on weight watchers. They are obese!


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down - Year Round that's a lot of Peanuts and Cottonseed on those pallets! 





















Fixing to look at today's videos around the camp fire. I'm hearing 2 new 180 plus bucks were seen. I haven't seen the videos yet but the hunter wants to put them both off for another year! Next year is looking good already!

I'm sure hoping it is the protein. If not Ohwell.... 

Looks like it is going to get pretty foggy here. Hope it doesn't kill our morning hunts.

Back to the fire


----------



## Charlie Brown

Brett is thy the double drop on your avatar that you were looking for a couple days ago to take pics of? Is the Avitar pic one u took this year. I follow pretty close must have missed it if it u took the pic the last few hunts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Brett is thy the double drop on your avatar that you were looking for a couple days ago to take pics of? Is the Avitar pic one u took this year. I follow pretty close must have missed it if it u took the pic the last few hunts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an old picture from a couple of years back. DF&G Wildlife Supply is going to use that buck on their Double Down Feed Sacks .. I just had Miles email me the pic from my office and stuck it on there .. Still looking for both the double drops to get good pics. Everyone sees them but me.. The big deer are hiding from me!


----------



## broadonrod

These are the best pics we have of the video from this eve. The deer came out very late and the big one stayed 140 yards. 
I'm going to go over and try to get pics of these bucks with my still camera. 
One is 8x9 17 points but not a giant frame. The other 2 are 12 and 14 points. 
Much better deer than I saw today for sure..

Not good pics so don't beat me up please 
I'll get better ones of these bucks


----------



## chuck richey

Still great pictures. Better than what im seeing at work.


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> Still great pictures. Better than what im seeing at work.


Thanks! Those bucks were all no shows this morning. Here are a few nice upper comers..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dadgum!!! Nice deer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Those bucks were all no shows this morning. Here are a few nice upper comers..


Brow tines on that deer are absolutely ridiculous!!

Hard to tell for sure how long they are for sure.....but wow!


----------



## willydavenport

Man, sorry you didn't see much yesterday afternoon but I can't blame you for picking that area. That's my kind of brush!! Great looking spot.


----------



## broadonrod

Things that suck! 








Thanks for the replies fellas! Looking forward to getting in the stands this evening..

Putting some chops on the pit from one of our corn fed hogs .. Then heading back out..








Cottontail Dave is hunting a big one.. Hopefully he shows again..

Allen is still looking.. He is seeing some nice bucks but nothing he wants to shoot yet...

Monica is getting back in the blind in the morning and hunting several days.. I will be hunting with my little man

We have a 2cool youth hunter booked for tomorrow -Sunday he hunted with us 2 years ago and is looking for a big 8 point with Matt this weekend...

I'll post pics this evening.. Thanks again for the replies... Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Best of luck to all hope to see some pics of some monsters tonight.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Best of luck to all hope to see some pics of some monsters tonight.


Thanks Clayton... I have 16 deer right now and nothing over a yearling buck.. Hope it gets better.. I'll post pics if any good ones show up.


----------



## broadonrod

This nice young 10 point just walked in to see what was going on over here!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Them pork chops looks tasty! Can't wait to get back down there tomorrow night! I hope the David and Allen find their deer.


----------



## jgale

A little birdie told me Brett found a big one this evening .. I heard Monica will be after him in the morning..  Hoping to see some pics!


----------



## Matt06

jgale said:


> A little birdie told me Brett found a big one this evening .. I heard Monica will be after him in the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to see some pics!


It's true Jason. I've given up my video camera and traded my gun for a little man. Me and little Brett will be hunting camp in the morning while Monica and Brett go hunt her deer. Hopefully they get him so I can get back in the stand


----------



## broadonrod

Yep .. Going to look at one.. Matt your the man.. Thanks my brother.. We would be lucky to see anything the way little man is wound up lol.. This buck put on a lot of inches this year. Hope he shows again. I showed her the pics she said let's go... í ½í¸›


----------



## broadonrod

Who wants a seat in the stand this morning? We have one extra right here!

The fog is heavy so we fed close. Monica has taken 3 deer in 10 years. She passed a giant 200" buck last week to give him another year now we are hunting another one .. This buck is not as big as the one she passed last week but 2 years older and still a true South Texas low fence monster buck. If we get this buck this morning it will be her best buck ever...

Have seat here in the blind.. The feeders are going off and Monica is fired up.. 









Here is your seat...


----------



## deerslayer64d

Thanks for Bringing us a long Brett ! luck this morning !


----------



## finz

Good luck, thanks as always..


----------



## broadonrod

Fog is lifting a little.. We can see 5 nice bucks but not the one we are after yet.. I just got in trouble... Monica said my camera is to loud. 

A new young 6x6 just walked in ..., 2 more new ones now...


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck comes in close enough to see.. We can only see about 80 yards.. This buck keeps following me around. I saw him a mile and a half away at another stand the other day. Still deer moving in and out..


----------



## broadonrod

Fog is clearing up fast but a couple of the bucks are moving out.. Just need the one to stick his head out


----------



## jgale

Hope he shows! I want to see a pic of Matt and little man and see if Matt is hog tied and bleeding yet lol


----------



## broadonrod

I'll bet little man has Matt in a headlock about now lol..

Deer are moving out.. Looks like we give it another shot this evening...

Still have about 10 deer and 3 groups of javalina. All the nice bucks have left. Monica's buck could have been here it was really foggy.

This is a super nice, very cool buck.. I sure hope she gets him ..

Thanks for the replies this morning.. We will keep the seat open for the evening hunt too ..


----------



## sundownbrown

I hate that stupid fog, it ruins everything


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Me, you and Monica in that stand is going to be a little tight!!!! Lmao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingAggie

Great pics, as usual! It's sure a better view that i have from the office!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening. Hope she gets him. Has David got his yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck this evening. Hope she gets him. Has David got his yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got in stand.. Me, Monica and Little Man are in the stand. Matt is with a management hunter this eve.. David is still looking and has a guest hunter with him. Allen is somewhere bouncing around looking.. My dad and Wesley are sitting in blinds scouting for Allen.. Jason is at camp.. His boy locked his keys in his truck lol.. Josh is on his way... Going to be a full camp tonight..

Hope Monica's buck shows this eve and hope its what she is looking for.. She is pretty pumped!

I don't have my still camera this eve but I'll try and post some pics off my video screen. Matt saw a big deer where he is hunting with one of our guest and wanted typ get pics if him..

Thanks for the replies!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Still looking! Couple of very nice new bucks just came in.. Lots of deer just not the right one yet..


----------



## broadonrod

He just showed up!


----------



## jgale

Get him!!! Let's see some pics!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Squeeeeeeze that trigger!!


----------



## broadonrod

The buck came in jumped straight into the feed pen and started eating out of the time release protein feeder. He did that for about 3 to 4 minutes then he blasted out of the pen with his head down chasing a Doe. He came back through pushing the doe five or six times never slowing down. Finally he stepped out with the doe at 125 yards with his butt pointed right at us and would not offer a shot. Then he busted out wide open on the doe back and forth again and disappeared.. That was pretty insane Monica was shaking like a leaf. We will be back at it in the morning. I sure hope this moon doesn't mess us up.. Thanks again for the replies. Looking forward to the morning! Brett


----------



## deerslayer64d

Dang ! Good luck in the morning


----------



## Gearman

Ahh the good old rut!! Sometimes it is your best friend and sometimes it is your worse enemy!! I have faith in your wife as she has a great guide, you will get him in the morning!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
We are back at it again.. Light fog and bright moon... See how it goes this morning


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck hope to see some action!!!


----------



## broadonrod

The buck is here chasing a doe.. She is on him!!!! He is all over the place.. Should be coming out in sendero I front if us in a second......


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good news! Waiting to hear the shot!


----------



## broadonrod

Shhhh... Buzzards . Going to look!!! Shot looked greatðŸ˜œ


----------



## elkhunter49

Woo Hoo BBD.


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## rudytail10

Cant wait to see him.


----------



## jgale

Nice! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## broadonrod

Woooo- hoooooo! Pics soon.. Monica is pumped... What a nice buck.. It amazes me what a big 8 point can turn into given enough years and the right feed. Fixing to take some pics.. This buck stacked the inches on this year.. 
Monica says thanks to Jason and Phillop at DF&G wildlife supply for making us the Double a Down Deer Protein! Pics in a few... Here she comes with the buggy..


----------



## rudytail10

Thats awesome tell her I said congrats.


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go headed to camp.. I'll post some more pics later....


----------



## Captn C

Congrats to your wife. Great main frame 8pt...wow


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## WildThings

What a great buck for her! Thanks for taking us along. My grandson was entered in your youth contest and now I'm showing him pictures of all the bucks y'all are seeing this year. He is freaking out. So am I.

Thanks for taking us along on your hunts!


----------



## Gearman

WOW, speechless


----------



## Jfreeman

Congrats on a beast of a buck!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

YES!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Get it on video I presume?? Looking forward to seeing it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Tirador

Toad!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Wow!!! What a stud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingAggie

Incredible buck, Monica! Congrats!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Beautiful deer!

Congrats!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great Great Buck! Well done folks


----------



## hankscke123

I can't see it skips from 971 to 981 please repost I been following day and night me and my grandson look everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super kind words and replies!!!! Monica watched this buck over a 4 year period and he has always been a main frame eight point... The first year we saw him he was and eight with one kicker the second year he was an eight with two kickers last year he was a 160 gross eight point with three kickers. This year he grosses over 185 with a 28 1/2 inch main beam ... without kickers he scores 170 as a slick eight point ! I'll post more pictures of Monica's buck once I get to a computer.

In the meantime me and the kiddos here at the ranch are hunting javalina and hogs.
Braden just took a monster javalina this thing is big. He said he is going to talk dad into getting it mounted. 

Here Is a live pic ..















Thanks again for all the replies we really enjoy doing this thread...


----------



## broadonrod

hankscke123 said:


> I can't see it skips from 971 to 981 please repost I been following day and night me and my grandson look everyday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is Monica's buck




















Off to find some hogs


----------



## hankscke123

Awesome deer and I give you props you put kids first I much rather see smiles on a kids face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations to Monica on a Beautiful Buck. That was an awesome adventure we got to witness. Thanks For sharing all of the pictures and story..Great job by all.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again fellas! The hogs showed up at a couple of feeders  the kiddos are having a blast and man Braden can shoot!!!!


----------



## T_rout

Awesome buck!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Great deer as expected, anyone hunting this morning?


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Ahhh,the apricot brandi...........*



broadonrod said:


> View attachment 1865769


I remember that well. Great buck!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974

this is exactly why all 8's should be killed at 3.5 years old. who wants to shoot just an 8???


----------



## hankscke123

Because a 8 that will go over 150is way more impressive than 20point 200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Kyle 1974 said:


> this is exactly why all 8's should be killed at 3.5 years old. who wants to shoot just an 8???





hankscke123 said:


> Because a 8 that will go over 150is way more impressive than 20point 200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe try a third smiley??

LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974

98aggie77566 said:


> Maybe try a third smiley??
> 
> LOL




What a deer. 170" 8 with xtras.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Great deer as expected, anyone hunting this morning?


Couple of guys hunted this morning.. Allen is hunting a big 10 point at one of my stands.

David is hunting a big 10 point on the other side of the ranch..

Lots of kiddos been whacking stuff the last couple of days..

I'm going hunting with Josh this evening.. He saw a really nice old Buck we hope to get this eve also..

Matt is scouting for Allen

My dad is scouting for cottontail Dave..

He can't see anyway the bees got him yesterday and he is swoll up lol..

Thanks everyone for all the cool replies! 
Monica say thanks too I showed here the thread earlier today!

Dave last night..









Dave today lol


----------



## saltaholic

Dang!! Get that man some Benadryl


----------



## sundownbrown

Dang, those bee stings can be bad


----------



## sotexhookset

That sux. Could've of always been worse with those dang things but he looks like he's in good spirits.


----------



## broadonrod

Ol cottontail Dave is pretty tough .. He said its nothing a cold coors light couldn't fix up lol..

Here is a cool little youngster that is hanging out here by the stand.. This could end up being a great buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Shot fired... Sounded like Allen's direction...


----------



## sundownbrown

Hopefully he got a goodun


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Hopefully he got a goodun


Allen said he shot one.. We are going to head that way after dark and help him load it.. ðŸ˜€


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go Allen. Can't wait to see pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Waiting not so patiently


----------



## BretE

Dang Brett, I'm finally headed south this week. Yall are whackin some very nice deer. I'm several miles from you but try to leave a few good ones!......

Congrats to Monica on her bruiser......


----------



## Mikeyhunts

This could be good!!! It has been a heck of a year!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

jgale said:


> Waiting not so patiently


Lol Jason


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp.. Allen wanted a slick 10.. He got him one


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats Allen, hell of a deer


----------



## sotexhookset

Nice


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Any word????? Killing me here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas78

Your up Josh!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That I am it's been fun hunting with all these monsters running around so far! Hate having to go back to work for a week tomorrow.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Brett is scoring him now the main beams are 27.5 inches more to follow. This deer is 11 years old, and has been watched at the stand for 8 years. Last season he was in the 150's and right now he is guessing in the mid to high 170's.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the kind replies again.. 
I have Allen's 10 point at 176 and change. 
This old buck added about 20" this year. We hadn't seen him in weeks.. We filled the protein feeder at this stand the day before yesterday and he was the first buck to show today! This buck had almost no teeth.. Allen is pumped ! He said he wanted a big 10 point and out he walked.. He saw 2 other bucks larger this eve but both were much younger. I didn't see anything over 2 years old this evening.. The bucks are really starting to pen the does..

Look at the fat on this old buck! He field dressed right at 220 lbs! What a body for a buck that age! Any buck really..

We have never seen fat on deer like this.. We have also never seen this many bucks put on so many inches in a season..

If your not happy with your deer protein give Jason a call and maybe try this stuff out.. We are excited for next year already and we are adding more feed this year!

Here are some pictures from this evening.. Even with the deer running pretty hard the last few days and nights look at the fat in these pictures!

Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## 150class

Awesome deer. 
W
How long were his G3's? 12-13ish?


----------



## broadonrod

150class said:


> Awesome deer.
> W
> How long were his G3's? 12-13ish?


G-2 were like 8-9 I think.. G3s were 11.6 and 12" if I remember right. Bases 5-plus and beams 26.6 and 27.6 I think.. Pretty cool seeing this old buck at the same stand 8 seasons! He was a mid to high 150s last year.. I'm super happy for Allen.. He passed some big trashy bucks that scored higher to find an old slick 10..


----------



## STXbowhunt

Just catching up. Congrats to Monica and Allen!


----------



## jgale

Congrats Allen! That is a big ol' 10!


----------



## elkhunter49

That's a hell of a fat back!!!! Great buck. Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Just catching up. Congrats to Monica and Allen!


They both said thanks! I showed them everyone's post..


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> That's a hell of a fat back!!!! Great buck. Congrats


They are fat this year.. Thanks for the reply my brother! Let me know if you make it to South Texas! We always have a spot for ya!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Congrats Allen! That is a big ol' 10!


Wish you were here with us!! Little man is hunting doe with me this evening.. Trying to get the last of them before they breed.

He just tracked his first deer by himself at 4 years old!!!! Im a proud Pappa! He followed her 50 yards and never lost the blood! 
Thanks everyone for the replies!!! 
Everyone is invite stands scouting for David.. Hope to hear a shot this eve












[
ATTACH]1870801[/ATTACH]


----------



## chuck richey

Great way to start little man off. Always good to start them young.


----------



## broadonrod

What an evening..


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Is the Apricot Brandy a camp deal or does the wife just like it?


----------



## saltwater4life

Heck of a meat haul your lil man has got there!!! 

Brett, you you ever go home during deer season?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

That little man is an animal! He's a fishing, tracking, and hunting machine already. All those rabbits sure do look tasty


----------



## sundownbrown

I still say yall should have your own hunting show to where they video the whole season, that would be great


----------



## FISH TAILS

That little guy is going to be a hand full, I hated having to leave.
Them rabbits look tasty!


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> Great way to start little man off. Always good to start them young.


It has been a blast this week hunting with my little man.. He is lots of fun!  Thanks!!! 


Friendswoodmatt said:


> Is the Apricot Brandy a camp deal or does the wife just like it?


That is an old tradition my dad started for as long as I can remember... Every time someone kills a deer, here he comes with that bottle for everyone to takes swig.. ... 


saltwater4life said:


> Heck of a meat haul your lil man has got there!!!
> 
> Brett, you you ever go home during deer season?! I stay as long as I can.. I miss about 4-5 days a season usually .. A few of our hunters are here most of the season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the replies!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> That little man is an animal! He's a fishing, tracking, and hunting machine already. All those rabbits sure do look tasty


Cool them up when y'all come back 



sundownbrown said:


> I still say yall should have your own hunting show to where they video the whole season, that would be great


... It would be a comedy show lol! Lots of fun here on the Nunley Chittim! 
Thanks for the kind replies! 


FISH TAILS said:


> That little guy is going to be a hand full, I hated having to leave.
> Them rabbits look tasty!


The rut has kicked off Josh.. Get back down here.. .. 
Lots if bucks with their does today. We watched video of more than a dozen bucks from today's hunts we have not seen this year.. Lots of bucks starting to show.. 
We will save some rabbit for you too 

Thanks everyone for all the kind replies! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Found ya a trophy Josh


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That dude needs to breed immediately!! He is absolutely full!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas78

Think Josh just called in sick today, doesn't want that one to get away!


----------



## elkhunter49

Holy Moly thats not the kind of double drops I'm used to seeing on this thread! :rotfl: Brett it doesn't look like I'm going to make it down to South Texas this winter. Thanks for the invite buddy and please save a spot for me next year. Bev


----------



## finz

As always, cool pics Brett.


----------



## hankscke123

I bet he walks fence lines till a gate is open lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

I think I may let him walk unless his rack matches!


----------



## saltwater4life

Now those have GOT to get in the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Tirador

That'd make a great purse for someone's wife.


----------



## Captn C

broadonrod said:


> Found ya a trophy Josh
> View attachment 1871729


What does the other end look like?


----------



## Quackersmacker7

That's a full body mount for sure!


----------



## DEXTER

Quackersmacker7 said:


> That's a full body mount for sure!


If your into that kind of thing:walkingsm


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Found ya a trophy Josh
> View attachment 1871729


Brett,

I gotta ask one favor....when my daughter comes down for the youth hunt....please don't let this be the deer she is after.

I don't wanna explain to a 12 year old that they do in fact come in many different sizes. LOL!

On the other hand, if the pics on the other end of the animal outweight said conversation....I may reconsider.

:rotfl:


----------



## fisHRman

elkhunter49 said:


> Holy Moly thats not the kind of double drops I'm used to seeing on this thread! :rotfl: Brett it doesn't look like I'm going to make it down to South Texas this winter. Thanks for the invite buddy and please save a spot for me next year. Bev


 I can clear my schedule and take his spot! Hey - it was worth a shot right? LOL

Thanks again for all the posts/pictures/entertainment. I know it is extra effort on your part, but it sure helps out for those of us stuck in an office who get a chance to take a look on a break!


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> What does the other end look like?


Hope to have a picture of him on the ground this evening.. One if our lease members is bow hunting him now .. I'll post up his pic if he gets him.. I don't have any other pics of him on my phone...

Thanks for all the super cool replies!

I'm in the stand now. Im in a blind today that has only been sat in 4 times this year and no trail cams have been set on it..

If I see anything cool I'll post pics...

Thanks! Brett


----------



## Cynoscion

I know I can't compete with Holden's antler quality but I'm pretty sure I have them beat in this category!


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Brett,
> 
> I gotta ask one favor....when my daughter comes down for the youth hunt....please don't let this be the deer she is after.
> 
> I don't wanna explain to a 12 year old that they do in fact come in many different sizes. LOL!
> 
> On the other hand, if the pics on the other end of the animal outweight said conversation....I may reconsider.
> 
> :rotfl:


See y'all Friday!!!!! ðŸ˜€


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> I know I can't compete with Holden's antler quality but I'm pretty sure I have them beat in this category!


Holly ****! Lol


----------



## Cynoscion

Still can't figure out how he jumps into the feed pen. My panels are 40" tall. He's been there for years. Letting him go to see how big they'll, I mean he'll, get!


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> I can clear my schedule and take his spot! Hey - it was worth a shot right? LOL
> 
> Thanks again for all the posts/pictures/entertainment. I know it is extra effort on your part, but it sure helps out for those of us stuck in an office who get a chance to take a look on a break!


Thanks!!!! Post like this make us happy to share the season! It's a fun thread and we really enjoy posting here.. Thanks for the kind words again everyone!!!

Just had a big boy run across the sendero chasing a doe! He is a really good buck! Hope he makes his way in for a picture... One of the best mainframes I have seen this year. I just looked up and they came across again.. Hope to have a pic soon.. Don't know how many points but BIG frame.. 3 bucks pushing does now.. Not one has stopped on corn.


----------



## broadonrod

Major fight going on where the big buck went in the brush.. Sounds like a heck of a battle! I can hear mesquites breaking and big horns! Can't see them but they are close! Been at least 5 minutes now..


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> Still can't figure out how he jumps into the feed pen. My panels are 40" tall. He's been there for years. Letting him go to see how big they'll, I mean he'll, get!


Lol... I wonder what causes that.. This is our third buck we know of that has done this in 13 years.


----------



## broadonrod

Well it's getting dark .. I never saw any of the 3 good bucks come back out after I heard the fight. The big one that was chasing the doe had me pretty excited.. I guess I'll be back here in the morning to try and get a better look.. I was going to shoot a hog but I'm going to try and sneak out of here this evening and not spook anything. 

Hope to see something at the cleaning rack! 
Cottontail Dave is still hunting a big buck. Hope he got him this eve! He would text us if he did .. 

Looking forward to our other 2 Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners getting down here Friday! It looks like both youngsters are headed this way Friday morning in time to make the evening hunt.. .. Can't wait!!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Looking forward to our other 2 Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners getting down here Friday! It looks like both youngsters are headed this way Friday morning in time to make the evening hunt.. .. Can't wait!!!


Talk about can't wait.....You ougtha see me and my kiddo!!!!

Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing this operation in action!

Thanks again Brett!!

:dance::dance:


----------



## Cynoscion

broadonrod said:


> Lol... I wonder what causes that.. This is our third buck we know of that has done this in 13 years.


It is usually caused by a tumor or a hernia. I would bet that the pic you posted is a small hernia and my pic is a huge tumor.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

98aggie77566 said:


> Talk about can't wait.....You ougtha see me and my kiddo!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing this operation in action!
> 
> Thanks again Brett!!
> 
> :dance::dance:


Get ready my friend!!! That place during the rut is like a freaking like National Geographic show! Crazy stuff happens!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Well Tristan is fired up and can't wait to see the action! See yall Friday.... Can't wait and thank you again for the opertunity you share with all these kiddo's....


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> It is usually caused by a tumor or a hernia. I would bet that the pic you posted is a small hernia and my pic is a huge tumor.


We didn't get him this eve. John is going to hunt him again in the morning.. Your buck has much better horns than this one.. 
This deer has an ugly head on him .. Hope to have pics in the morning.. Years ago he was a stud and the widest deer we have ever seen on the ranch. He is the worst looking buck we have seen this year. Over the past 4 years heck as fallen to pieces. ðŸ˜ž


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Talk about can't wait.....You ougtha see me and my kiddo!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing this operation in action!
> 
> Thanks again Brett!!
> 
> :dance::dance:


 See y'all soon!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Get ready my friend!!! That place during the rut is like a freaking like National Geographic show! Crazy stuff happens!!!! Thanks Mikey! You are very kind Sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





M Jones said:


> Well Tristan is fired up and can't wait to see the action! See yall Friday.... Can't wait and thank you again for the opertunity you share with all these kiddo's....


 Enjoyed the talk this eve! See ya Friday!!! Looking forward to meeting all of y'all! 
Brett


----------



## hankscke123

Do yall sell management hunts like say I would bring my 7 year old grandson do yall have openings I don't mind paying for a management for him to go and see what deer look like if you let them grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

hankscke123 said:


> Do yall sell management hunts like say I would bring my 7 year old grandson do yall have openings I don't mind paying for a management for him to go and see what deer look like if you let them grow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we do.. You can email me at [email protected] we really enjoy hunting with the youngsters. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Whats the status on ole big balls.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Whats the status on ole big balls.


No show this morning for ol big balls.There were 2 monsters seen this morning though.. Looking at guys videos now. Cottontail Dave will prob be setting up to hunt one if them this afternoon .. Other than my daughter Chelsey and Dave all our regular lease members have shot their trophy. Dave has passed a couple of giants! He is getting to d%%% picky lol.. I think he will pull the trigger this eve if he sees the one we just found. The rut makes it tough though..


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> No show this morning for ol big balls.There were 2 monsters seen this morning though.. Looking at guys videos now. Cottontail Dave will prob be setting up to hunt one if them this afternoon .. Other than my daughter Chelsey and Dave all our regular lease members have shot their trophy. Dave has passed a couple of giants! He is getting to d%%% picky lol.. I think he will pull the trigger this eve if he sees the one we just found. The rut makes it tough though..


Tell Dave that Baker said good Luck and drop the hammer!! Damm nice guy!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Tell Dave that Baker said good Luck and drop the hammer!! Damm nice guy!


Ill tell him Baker! He is headed out now.. I'm hunting with a management hunter this eve that just got to camp.

David is hunting a buck much bigger than anything we have taken this season.. I sure hope he shows up!!!

I'll post up some live pics this eve. I'll be in a tower stand for change and have a better view of more country.. 

Thanks everyone for all the kind words once again! 
Brett


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Ill tell him Baker! He is headed out now.. I'm hunting with a management hunter this eve that just got to camp.
> 
> David is hunting a buck much bigger than anything we have taken this season.. I sure hope he shows up!!!
> 
> I'll post up some live pics this eve. I'll be in a tower stand for change and have a better view of more country..
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the kind words once again!
> Brett


 Good luck once again..


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Good luck once again..


Thank you Sir! 
So far we see a rabbit and a doe ..

Here is our view for the evening hunt in 3 directions. . [






ATTACH]1875193[/ATTACH]


----------



## broadonrod

The bucks are moving in pushing the does...


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> The bucks are moving in pushing the does...
> View attachment 1875273
> View attachment 1875281


Very cool to watch and never gets old especially of deer like them I bet. Really like that bottom pic.


----------



## bsills

Good luck tonight


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Very cool to watch and never gets old especially of deer like them I bet. Really like that bottom pic.





bsills said:


> Good luck tonight


Thanks!!!! Bucks are in and out fast!! One minute there is 5-6 next minute nothing..

Light rain now.. Hogs and turkey are everywhere 




















We are looking hard.. More deer moving in now..


----------



## jtburf

Time to shot a pig or 12 isn't it?

John


----------



## broadonrod

It was a great evening but nothing but one big hog hit the ground. My dad got tired of watching a big sow chance his deer off .. David and I both had super slow hunts. Matt, Wesley, my dad and John had great hunts with lots of big deer.. John saw 6 bucks we have not seen this season all in one hunt. One was a very nice buck with 10" browtines and a couple of big kickers! Matt saw 2 new big 10s in the 165-175 range we haven't seen this year either. Wesley saw a really nice 9 point that was also a new buck.

We will be back at it in the morning. David will be back in the same blind hunting his monster buck.. Our guest management hunter Bob did have a buck show with me this evening but I told him we could prob find a better one.. Matt is taking him in the morning and I'm sleeping in ...

Here are a couple sheds and a pretty cool point we found today..


----------



## broadonrod

Around the fire


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Darn that would be nice instead of working here in the concrete jungle!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Mikeyhunts said:


> Darn that would be nice instead of working here in the concrete jungle!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X1000....... Headed south Sat for the first time this season......finally........


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> X1000....... Headed south Sat for the first time this season......finally........


Glad to here that! Hope you find a monster! The rut has kicked off and the moon should be better by the weekend.. Good luck!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Darn that would be nice instead of working here in the concrete jungle!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to having you back down Mikey!

Ribeye and more fried rabbit was on the menu this eve!


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Glad to here that! Hope you find a monster! The rut has kicked off and the moon should be better by the weekend.. Good luck!!!


Thanks, I'm off the rest of the month so I'll be in Batesville most of the month. Taking my wife down Sat thru Wed 
I'll holler at ya when I get down there and get some time.....


----------



## 98aggie77566

Neither me nor Megan slept much last night.

Can't wait to roll the wheels your way in the morning Brett!

Keep the pics coming....and hope the bucks slow down just a touch (for the kids sake).

Oysters are ready to go.....haven't had any this year, so looking forward to frying some up and a few on a cracker too!

Gimme a holler if there is anything else you need us to grab as we are passing through town.


----------



## sundownbrown

Any action this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

Shot fired!!!! Matt text that Bob our management hunter just shot a buck.. Looking forward to seeing his buck! 

No word from Cottontail Dave this morning.. But like I said before, he will just show up with his buck and won't text ðŸ˜Š,... I hope he got that sucker the one Dave is hunting is a monster!


----------



## rudytail10

Can't wait to see pics. I hope David got him a good one!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Neither me nor Megan slept much last night.
> 
> Can't wait to roll the wheels your way in the morning Brett!
> 
> Keep the pics coming....and hope the bucks slow down just a touch (for the kids sake).
> 
> Oysters are ready to go.....haven't had any this year, so looking forward to frying some up and a few on a cracker too!
> 
> Gimme a holler if there is anything else you need us to grab as we are passing through town.


See y'all soon! We are excited to meet y'all and Fried oysters  We don't get that everyday down here 

Matt and Bob have their deer. Matt says it's a real nice 8 point!!!! 
Here is our guest hunter Bob in the stand! Deer on the ground pics soon..


----------



## broadonrod

Bobs nice 8 point! He is stoked! 


























We have a buck to go track now.. Big Balls has an arrow in him! Shot looks good Taylor left him to go back and track.. John and his daughter wanted to let him sit a while before going after him.. Hopeful pics of old Big Balls soon  we are headed out now..


----------



## 98aggie77566

Nice 8 ....congrats!!


----------



## chuck richey

"Nice 8 point" is an understatement. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Protein! This is how a buck needs to go into the rut! 2" of fat after a week of hard running in a full moon!

Another 200 plus field dressed buck.

Cottonseed, peanuts, the right mineral pack all in one protein pellet. You can contact Jason at DG&G Wildlife Supply to get more info or order the New "Double Down Deer Feed" Protein... ATTACH]1876945[/ATTACH]




















Thanks for the replies!!! We are headed to track Taylor's buck. We ended up waiting on Matt 

Brett Holden


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice, love the color of the horns!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Very nice 8 point, congrats on a fine buck!!! Baker


----------



## FishingAggie

Nice lookin deer, Brett! I can't believe the fat on them!


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Bobs nice 8 point! He is stoked!
> View attachment 1876881
> View attachment 1876889
> View attachment 1876897
> View attachment 1876905
> Very nice old 8 pointer...How wide?
> 
> We have a buck to go track now.. Big Balls has an arrow in him! Shot looks good Taylor left him to go back and track.. John and his daughter wanted to let him sit a while before going after him.. Hopeful pics of old Big Balls soon  we are headed out now..


Good luck tracking ol Basketball Jones....Y'all could do some venison fries from him and feed the whole camp...


----------



## 98aggie77566

Count me out on that meal!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Good luck tracking ol Basketball Jones....Y'all could do some venison fries from him and feed the whole camp...


We are on him.. Lost blood for a while.. We are on it pretty good now!


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic..


----------



## rudytail10

Well any luck????


----------



## Captn C

Not looking too good...unless they are working on the meal FREON mentioned earlier...in that case I may not want to know what is going on! LOL


----------



## Mikeyhunts

They will find him I'm sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dawg

Might take more than one arrow to bring down OL IRON BALLS:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Well any luck????


negative... 



Captn C said:


> Not looking too good...unless they are working on the meal FREON mentioned earlier...in that case I may not want to know what is going on! LOL


Only got one lung and we tracked him over a mile.. The shot was good but only about 4" of penetration.. Lots of blood the first 300 yards then it got tough..



Law Dawg said:


> Might take more than one arrow to bring down OL IRON BALLS:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That is funny!!! Green coming atcha fast lmao!

On another note...

David is hunting the big deer he has been after out of my high-lift today.. Trying to get a shot at him between stands. The rut can sure make it hard ..

Our management hunter Bob brought a very nice camera and is sitting in a stand we have 2 double drop-tine deer at trying to get some good photos..

I'm sitting with Matt this eve to video a shot..He didn't know it until about 30 minutes ago that the lease members got together and decided to let him hunt a very nice old 10 point!

This is Matt's Christmas present from all the lease members here on the Nunley Chittim Deer Lease! Not only is Matt the best mate we have ever had on the Booby Trap x10.. But the hard work he puts into the ranch and deer is equally comparable and appreciated! First class young man in every way and I hope his old buck comes in this evening while I'm here to watch ..

Ok back to looking .. I'll post pics if we get him or see any nice bucks..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Sorry you didn't find big balls! Can't wait to see what Whistle brings in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Man that is a great thing yall are doing for Matt, would love to meet him one day as he sounds like a hell of a guy. Finding someone that does mind working hard isn't easy to do now days. Good Luck to Matt and lets see the video !!!!, Sorry to hear about big balls, I would have figured you would have seen 2 large drags and tracking him would have been a breeze


----------



## FishingAggie

Go get em' Matt! You deserve it! Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Bring on the pics! It sucks having to be at work this week doing year end close. 
Hopefully his buck will show up!


----------



## rudytail10

Hope he shows for him. He deserves it. One hell of a nice guy. Good luck to you my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt's buck just came through the brush like a freight train chasing a doe! He was wide open at 80- 100 yards. He went back in the brush at 200 yards after running straight down the sendero behind us! Hope he comes back.. He is running the doe hard!

Here is a pic of cool young 8 point with a little kicker that just came out we have never seen before..


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic.. The new 8 we saw is fixing to get schooled upon by a big 12 ..


----------



## FISH TAILS

Wow I ain't seen him yet how long are those main beams and how wide is he? I can't wait to get back down there!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Wow I ain't seen him yet how long are those main beams and how wide is he? I can't wait to get back down there!


The 12 is about 25" inside spread but his main beams are pretty amazing.. Matt and I were scoring him today at about 30 yards.. I think his beams are 29-30".. Very nice main beams.. He is going to be a good one! He was an 8 with kickers the year before last and a 9 with kickers last year. Now he is a 10 with kickers. Matt says 26-27" inside.. I still say 25..


----------



## Fishdaze

Great bucks as always. The fat on those deer is Sick! Yall got some real hogs with horns there.


----------



## broadonrod

John and his daughter Taylor are pulling up with her first bow kill "buck " now... Pics in a minute!!


----------



## c-hawk

Good thing y'all are doing for Matt. Very hard working young man is an understatement!! Well deserved!! Hope he gets him!! Enjoy keeping up with y'all's season. Look forward to reading and seeing the pics daily!!


----------



## broadonrod

c-hawk said:


> Good thing y'all are doing for Matt. Very hard working young man is an understatement!! Well deserved!! Hope he gets him!! Enjoy keeping up with y'all's season. Look forward to reading and seeing the pics daily!!


Yes Sir!!! Matt is incredible ... 
His deer left with a doe this evening.. I'll bet he shows in the morning..

David saw a big one! He says it's a young 6 year old so he gets a free ride 

Wesley saw a nice new buck but not a shooter..

My dad saw some nice bucks but no new ones..

John and Taylor brought in Rudolph the red nosed rain deer!!!! What the he//... Just before Christmas at that!! Her first deer with a bow 
!


----------



## landlokt

Just backed up a couple pages and got caught up. Good on ya Brett and the other lease members! Matts a good young man and I sure am proud of him!!! Would send green if i could from crapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Taylor on the bow kill!! Heck of a nice deer and it looks like you smoked him


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Taylor that's a nice buck and a great bow kill!
Hope Matt's buck shows in the morning!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!
Matt and David will be back at it again in the morning. 
Hope to have pics of a couple big bucks in the morning. 
Thanks again! Brett


----------



## M Jones

We're chittim bound! Good luck guys this morning!


----------



## 98aggie77566

M Jones said:


> We're chittim bound! Good luck guys this morning!


What what!!

Oversleeping was NOT a problem this morning!!


----------



## Hunter

What did Rudolph weigh? Very big body.


----------



## sundownbrown

Any animal with a bow is a good kill


----------



## STXbowhunt

What's the word this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> What did Rudolph weigh? Very big body.


I'll ask Matt.. I was getting the fire going.. He was a big ol boy..

Waiting here at camp. Hope Dave and Matt got their deer!


----------



## FishingAggie

Any updates, Brett? We're itching to hear!


----------



## broadonrod

FishingAggie said:


> Any updates, Brett? We're itching to hear!


No shots fired... David saw a cool 30" wide buck today and a new nice 160s 10 point.

Matt's buck was a no show.. But saw 2 new big boys this morning on does.

Our youth hunters are here!!!

Lots of pics coming soon...

Wesley just left with Monica and Allen's buck to get them scored at the deer contest and for Texas Big Game Awards.

I'll post official scores on their bucks ones we get the results..

Lots of pics coming today. ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## FishingAggie

Can't wait to see the pics of he youth hunts. Those smiles are contagious!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Good luck to the other 2 youth hunters! You guys are in for a real treat!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

And it has begun 

These kids can shoot! They are limited out on javalina.. Headed to camp to grab a bite 






































Time to find a couple of bucks!


----------



## rudytail10

That looks fun. Good luck to yall and we cant wait to get back down there.


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out!!!


----------



## Captn C

Good Luck


----------



## FishingAggie

Great pics! They look like they're having a blast. Good luck this eve, and get a biggun!


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Good Luck


Thanks! We are looking now lots of deer moving in..

Wesley text and said the official TBGA scores on my wife Monica's buck was 185 3/8s and Mr. Gardner's big 10 point is official at 180 3/8s. ï¸

Well I have been trying to send this post for 45 minutes! It is going off here.. We have a hot doe out front with a bunch of nice bucks!

Here are a couple.. I'll get more pics


----------



## broadonrod

Shot fired!!!! We will go look in a couple minutes  .. Tristan just nailed a big 9 point! 
I think the shot is good... 








Texting dad


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hope you see a few shooters for the kids!! Looking forward to the pictures and smiles since I am not there in person!


----------



## M Jones

Awesome Bret! This Place is incredible!


----------



## broadonrod

Tristan has 2 bucks down now lol! We are having a blast! Looking for another!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dadgum!! Luck man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

And now he has 3! Lol

Pics soon







He is out of bullets!


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> And now he has 3! Lol
> 
> Pics soon
> View attachment 1880281
> 
> He is out of bullets!


Lol.....out of bullets!......awesome.....and congrats!......:dance:


----------



## rudytail10

Dammit man. Congrats to the young man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one... We are going to get the next one lol


----------



## wishin4fishin

That's a badonkadonk buck. Body looks huge. I'm in trouble when Evann sees this update. She has been wearing me out about going back to the ranch. She told me the other day that we should start putting the Double Down feed in our feeders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

And another!


----------



## broadonrod

And another!


----------



## Captn C

Congrats to the young man! This freaking awsome!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats. Looks like y'all had an awesome time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Way to go 
Congrats to the hunter and good shooting 
Brett you are a one of a kind man
My hats of to you
I know you made that young mans day


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Freaking Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How did the other hunter do this evening!!!!

Good job young man!!!!

Brett, your the man for doing this for the kids!!!!!



broadonrod said:


> Here is one... We are going to get the next one lol
> View attachment 1880313
> View attachment 1880321
> View attachment 1880361


----------



## FishingAggie

Looks like an awesome hunt! That's a really nice, fat 9 pointer. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## finz

Wow Brett. Too awesome what you are/have done!! Thanks for sharing all this again!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys!!! Here are a few cool shots.. Taylor's first bow kill..


----------



## elkhunter49

Great shots Brett, well done buddy, Bev


----------



## broadonrod

Well Megan had a great hunt but no management deer today. Matt and Magen did get to see several bucks 160-185" really nice bucks but nothing to take out.. I'll bet Matt puts her on a good one in the morning. 
They didn't come to camp empty handed though... Here was Magen's kill this evening 








Here is a cool pic with Tristan and his bucks here at camp also.. What a great evening here on the Nunley Chittim!

Thanks for all the super kind and cool replies everyone!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> What did Rudolph weigh? Very big body.


I ask Matt... He said the buck was weighed "not" field dressed at 255 lbs. pretty big old buck


----------



## AirbornXpress

Happy kids and great pics
Well done


----------



## 98aggie77566

We are having a ball!!

This is really an amazing place.....incredible bucks, tons of deer, varmints, you name it.

Great camp and better company!!

Thanks again Brett for having Megan and I as guests!


----------



## broadonrod

Well Megan had a buck in her sights off and on several times this morning. Sometimes these rutting bucks can be hard to get a shot at. Seems like every time she was ready to pull the trigger he would take off .. She had another older 150 class 8 point that came in but he has already broken off a G2 :/.. 
We just got finished watching the mornings videos and Tristan got to see a cool fight where 2 bucks were locked up and one was penned on the ground for about 3-4 minutes. 

More pics of the youngsters hunt coming soon! 

Thanks for all the cool replies! Brett


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Here is one... We are going to get the next one lol
> View attachment 1880313
> View attachment 1880321
> View attachment 1880361


What a deer man! That is just awesome. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## broadonrod

Busy around here.. Fixing to run snares..


----------



## SafetyMan

Congrats to all the youngsters. I can't get over how fat the deer are - unbelievable!


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks like another great weekend


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett, you should make those kids eat deer eyeballs like you make the rookies do on the Boobytrap!!! Not sure it's safe! But would be a hoot to watch!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Going LIVE!

Megan and I are headed out!!

Matt is hunting his Christmas present ...

Tristan is hunting doe and hogs with Wesley.

Johns daughter Taylor is now hunting another cull with him!

The 2cooler youth hunt dads are scouting for the kiddos in other stands.

Jason and his boy and nephew are hunting culls.

Cottontail Dave is hunting a Giant Buck over 200".

No matter what happens this evening we are having a few cold ones and 2 gallons of fried oysters!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesomeness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Good luck to everyone this evening.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, you should make those kids eat deer eyeballs like you make the rookies do on the Boobytrap!!! Not sure it's safe! But would be a hoot to watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike!

Bret showed us a video of that....and I made a recommendation like yours.

The kiddos didn't think it was such a great idea 

Kids today.... LOL

If if does happen...I can GUARANTEE video!

Good luck in the stand kiddos!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to all and bring on the pictures!


----------



## jgale

Man now I'm craving oysters sitting in the stand  Mike these boys just voted no to the deer starbursts. Don't know why lol


----------



## ROBOWADER

Good luck to the kids! I hope that girl gets one this evening!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in! We just saw a nice management buck on a doe!

Here are a couple young bucks and an old timer.. Megan's buck is coming back out now headed this way at 250 yards! Hope he makes it in here..

Live pics from the stand!


----------



## broadonrod

Shot fired!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Now that's a happy look on a little girls face!!!!! Wonderful thing you are doing there Brett! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Shot fired AGAIN!!! 

Megan doesn't play around!!!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

I'm sitting a few miles away, and about to start walking if I don't get a pic soon! 

:rotfl:

Great picture Bret...worth a fortune!

Had a great hunt myself this evening...tons of deer. Even the young deer are impressive, with lots of character, splits, trash, you name it. The big ones are making my heart pound...and the only thing I can shoot them with is a camera LOL!

What an amazing place!! Your feeding program is definately doing the trick!

Thanks again Brett!!!

Timeout - I just heard from Mama that she is getting texts from Megan in the stand...I smell a conspiracy Brett!!


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> I'm sitting a few miles away, and about to start walking if I don't get a pic soon!
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Great picture Bret...worth a fortune!
> 
> Had a great hunt myself this evening...tons of deer. Even the young deer are impressive, with lots of character, splits, trash, you name it. The big ones are making my heart pound...and the only thing I can shoot them with is a camera LOL!
> 
> What an amazing place!! Your feeding program is definately doing the trick!
> 
> Thanks again Brett!!!
> 
> Timeout - I just heard from Mama that she is getting texts from Megan in the stand...I smell a conspiracy Brett!!


Long walk we are 5 miles from you lol!


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

The world needs more people like Brett. Instead of watching the news I scroll thru this thread. Nothing but good things...and huge deer most of us dream about. Way to go my man!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Josh...I see you in the thread...come get me!

LMAO....I'm too old to walk 5 miles.


----------



## broadonrod

120 yards but here is a pic if one of them. 

They guys just came back..


----------



## 98aggie77566

DRT!!!!

Awesome!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

This guy came back too! They like us shooting here I guess lol!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats to Megan on what looks to be a fine buck!!!

Good Job!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Now that's a happy look on a little girls face!!!!! Wonderful thing you are doing there Brett! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

You would probably get lost and run across some rattlesnakes on the way. I would stay put.



98aggie77566 said:


> Josh...I see you in the thread...come get me!
> 
> LMAO....I'm too old to walk 5 miles.


----------



## broadonrod

Pics soon ... Headed to camp to show dad first! í ½í¸œ

Block and tackle or he wasn't going on the rack! Feeeew!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I wish I could be there buddy! I'm stuck in Houston. Congrats to her on a great hunt this evening!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Megan with her first deer... and her second!

This young lady can shoot!!!! Both deer folded in their tracks.. 

























Congrats to both the youngsters on some nice bucks!

Tristan took another doe also this evening and this giant hog!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Super cool!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Fried oysters.... Jallopano poppers...

It's going off here!


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Feed " deer protein " 220 lb field dressed low fence buck! 116 lb field dressed doe! In the rut...

































Thanks Jason and Phillop at DF&G!!!

Ribs Jason just whipped up


----------



## BretE

Congrats to both youth hunters, yall should be proud! Good job Brett on making some memories that will never be forgotten. I finally made it down here myself, been a long year but it's good to be back on the ranch!.......


----------



## 150class

Awesome and congrats to the young lady!

Remington 700 AAC-SD in a 308?? Was that the rifle I see?


----------



## 98aggie77566

150class said:


> Awesome and congrats to the young lady!
> 
> Remington 700 AAC-SD in a 308?? Was that the rifle I see?


That's the one!!

She has been shooting my old 788 in 22-250 since she was 5....does and pigs with no problem.

I picked up the 308 a few weeks ago as I wanted her to have a little more umph for Brett's big bodied deer. A buddy of mine had the 700-AAC for his girls and loves it....I concur.

Gun shoots really well, nice stock for kids to bump around, and minimal recoil.

The video of the shots is really impressive...neither deer made much more than a step.


----------



## sundownbrown

Those oysters look amazing


----------



## broadonrod

Another great morning here in South Texas!

Tristan took another doe this morning.

Megan hunted another buck this morning a nice 140" 8 point but the buck stayed on a doe 300 yards out all morning never offering a good shot 

Grant and Braden took a javalina and a rabbit ..

What a blast with our new friends we have met here on 2cool!

Here is Tristan with his 144" 9 point and Megan with here 128" ten point..


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome! What a great weekend!!!!!!

Congrats to the youngsters!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Awesome! What a great weekend!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats to the youngsters!!!!!


Yes Sir! It was a great weekend! 
We are back in the blinds again! Pretty quiet around here.. Only me, Dave and Matt and Wesley hunting just under 15,000 acres! Where to go???

I am in a new bow stand we just put up this week. I'm pretty excited about hunting here this eve. We figure it's covering about 1000 acres we never hunt. I'm thinking the monster buck Cottontail Dave has been after lives in this section and hope to find him this evening.

David changed locations this evening and has moved to another stand looking for his buck.

Matt is in my stand again this evening hunting the Christmas buck ï¸

Just got word from Tristan's dad Marvin that his big 9 point is leading several contest at 149 3/8s!!!! That's the official Texas Big Game Awards score. Congrats Tristan! 

Here is a picture of the youngsters as they were leaving earlier today with 4 of our 6 trophy bucks this year. Thought this was a pretty cool pic ...

Thanks everyone for all the very kind replies! We have really enjoyed sharing all the pics and live hunts! 
If I see any good ones I'll post the pics up.. I sure hope this monster buck walks in Dave is hunting ! It should be by far our best buck off the Nunley Chittim ever taken. 
Brett Holden


----------



## SafetyMan

Cool picture. That's a lot of bone they are holding!!


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in at our new stand. Nice young fella.


----------



## sundownbrown

The buck dave is hunting must be a monster, that's a great pic


----------



## broadonrod

2 nice bucks on does right now.. I like the new spot 
Pics in a second...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice 9 point and a pretty main frame 10 with a drop tine.. Great looking upper comers. One more nice one on a doe now.. If he works his way back in the opening I'll get a pic. Couldn't tell what he had on his head when he came through but looked pretty big.


----------



## Gearman

Brett thanks for doing this hunt for the kids!! Every year you make dreams come true for people and do it with out wanting anything in return.


----------



## sotexhookset

Gorgeous deer.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> The buck dave is hunting must be a monster, that's a great pic


Thanks.. And yes Sir the one Dave is hunting is a good one.. For a free range buck anyway .. I sure hope he gets him.. He is in about as safe an area on the ranch as he could be.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Brett thanks for doing this hunt for the kids!! Every year you make dreams come true for people and do it with out wanting anything in return.


Thanks! We love doing the 2cool youth hunts! Have met done great folks and new friends each year doing them!



sotexhookset said:


> Gorgeous deer.


Thanks! Here is a couple of more pics. Still waiting on the other buck to pop back out.


----------



## jgale

Congrats again Tristan and Megan! Yall are great young men and women and some darn good hunters! It was a blast hanging out with everyone by the fire and those oysters last night were awesome! 
Hope Dave and Matt find their deer!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to both the youth hunters! I sure hated to miss this weekend with work! Tristan will do good with that 149 and change. Great thing you are doing for the young ones every year Brett. Keep the pictures coming I got a few more days of work.
Good luck to David and Matt finding their deer I know they will show!


----------



## broadonrod

Good morning all!
Only 2 hunters out in the pasture this morning. David and Matt have it all to them selves. David took my high-lift and went back into stealth mode. Matt is back in the same stand looking for the Christmas Ten .. I was hunting the next stand over from Matt yesterday evening and as I pulled out onto the main road I saw the buck he has been hunting with a doe. Hopefully he shows this morning and Matt gets him. 
Dave is hunting in my truck between 2 stands where the monster buck he has been after lives.. 
I am having a cup of coffee sitting in camp keeping an eye on the locals


----------



## Rubberback

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We love doing the 2cool youth hunts! Have met done great folks and new friends each year doing them!
> 
> Thanks! Here is a couple of more pics. Still waiting on the other buck to pop back out.
> View attachment 1882849
> View attachment 1882857


I have not posted on this thread but love looking at all the nice bucks. Plus, the thought of your kindness with the kids. Very thoughtful of yall.
But this buck took my breath away. Merry Christmas.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Brett,

Thanks again for the amazing experience!

I cannot easily explain how much fun Megan and I had with you guys, and how proud she is of her trophy!

The camp felt like home, and we made some great friends!

The effort you put into making this weekend special is incredible. From the time we arrived, you had these kids running, shooting and smiling!

You have an amazing operation, incredible friends in camp, and over the top generosity.

Matt, Dave, John, Taylor, Wes, Jason ,Michael....all of you guys made us feel right at home and it was a real pleasure to meet you guys and spend the weekend with you.

Congrats to Tristan and Dad for an awesome buck! Hope he stays at the top of the leader board!

Also, thanks to the Cape Saver folks for the trophy bag. That was a huge help in getting Megans trophy home. 

Merry Christmas to you guys, God Bless, and good luck to all of you guys the rest of the season!

Thanks again...and stay in touch!!
Brian and Megan


----------



## mgale

Brett, thanks again for all the fun. My son Grant had a blast watching all the deer and shooting the pigs and javalina. Also I had a blast just seeing the kids faces, their smiles speak for them self.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Love seeing all you do for the kids, Brett. They will never forget these memories and will be hunters for life.


----------



## 98aggie77566

The next step in the Holden Youth Hunt has begun!

Grinding hamburger and getting ready to stuff sausage!

Wow!!! Look at the fat on these deer!!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Are these youth hunts donated?


----------



## ROBOWADER

Yes, but you have to play. See link below

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1197162


----------



## M Jones

Bret,

Words can not describe the generosity you showed us while at the Chittim. The fum began from the moment you signed us inn. You kept the kids busy running snares, shooting Javi's, and some incredible hunts i know they will remember for a life time. Tristan still had a grin from ear to ear this morning and ran to the garage to see his bucks you put him on. Thank you to all the members, Matt and Wes for making us feel right at home.

Special THANKS! to *"The Cape Saver"* for donating the bag Tristan caried his 149 3/8" trophy to the deer contests yesterday! What a bag still had ice this morning!

Oh I must metion a special thank to Double Down Feed. We couldn't keep Brian off the camp feeder. He thought that stuff was candy! no wonder Baby Deer wouldnt come by. LOL!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Step #2























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Almost there...


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! The youth hunts have been a blast and we sure have met some great folks! 
Marvin I hope Tristan's buck holds up for him in the big buck contests! 

Brian that that's some fast action on the sausage! Looks great!!! 

David, Matt and I are back in the stands again. 
Matt is still hunting the Christmas buck 
David has moved to another stand still hunting the same buck he has been after all week. 

I'm sitting in a tower stand this evening between David and Matt. Hopefully one or both of them get their bucks! 

Thanks again for all the super cool replies! 

I'll post pics if anything shows up in this heat! 
Does and fawns moving in now...


----------



## SafetyMan

Brett, you are now in the entertainment business with over a quarter of a million views on this thread. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Brett, you are now in the entertainment business with over a quarter of a million views on this thread. Thanks for sharing with us!


Lol.. This thread is fun 

Here is the first buck of this evenings hunt..


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck just snuck in on me!














Another one coming in now..


----------



## elkhunter49

I sure wish I was back in SW Texas sitting in one of those blinds with my camera. Beautiful place with incredible animals. And the deer at too bad either. :rotfl:

Good Luck Matt and Dave !!!:clover:


----------



## 98aggie77566

Success....yum!

From the field to the freezer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I sure wish I was back in SW Texas sitting in one of those blinds with my camera. Beautiful place with incredible animals. And the deer at too bad either. :rotfl:
> 
> Good Luck Matt and Dave !!!:clover:


Wish you were here with that camera my self! 

Just when I thought the rut completely drives deer crazy and gives the bucks a one track mind... This happened!

This guy just chose Double Down Deer Protein Pellets over the 8 does I have in front of me!

Now I'm sold


----------



## broadonrod

Just got this text from Matt!!! Congrats Matt can't wIt to see the Christmas buck 








And a giant 9 point just came in chasing a doe.. I'll get a pic.. He is a nice one!


----------



## pacontender

Congrats to Matt!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the big 9 point !!! Hope he comes in closer before dark.







Nice little basket 10 just came in too


----------



## sundownbrown

Good job Matt, can't wait to see your Christmas gift


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats my brother. Well deserved. Can't wait to see pics. I hear he is a beast. Merry Christmas Matt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Matt I know he will be happy and it is well deserved. That is one hard working non stop individual!!
Merry Christmas Early!!
Now bring on the pictures!


----------



## Main Frame 8

98aggie77566 said:


> Success....yum!
> 
> From the field to the freezer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dayyyyyyuuummmmm. :cheers:


----------



## 98aggie77566

Congrats Matt!

Wish we could have been there to see it!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jgale

Awesome! Can't wait to see matts buck! 

And that sausage looks good. That was quick!


----------



## sotexhookset

98aggie77566 said:


> Success....yum!
> 
> From the field to the freezer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! You didn't mess around . Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Man that is quick work of that deer meat!!! Looks great! 

Scoring Matt's buck now.. He is stocked! Nice buck .. Pics in a minute..


----------



## wishin4fishin

Come on with the pics. Going crazy over here. Don't you understand your responsibilities as the author of this thread? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt's buck from this evening! Here are a couple of pics!  Matt says thanks everyone for all the kind comments and replies! 150" flat.. 
Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Congrats my brother. Smile says it all. Brett your a good man for this he deserves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Very nice congrats on the buck Matt! Now we need David to find his monster! Oh yeah me too! Keep the pics coming stuck here a few more days


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Very nice congrats on the buck Matt! Now we need David to find his monster! Oh yeah me too! Keep the pics coming stuck here a few more days


Saw one for you this eve Josh ...


----------



## ROBOWADER

Well deserved Mr. Matt!!!!


----------



## LaSalle30

Great buck from a historic ranch! Congrats!


----------



## jgale

Awesome Matt! Congrats bro!


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> Saw one for you this eve Josh ...


 That sounds very interesting and will make my next few days of work even harder. :biggrin:
Have fun the next few days y'all deserve it!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome job Matt! Sir you deserve all the best! You are a class act head to toe!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of more pics of Matt's buck before we hit the sack..Matt's buck was 9 years old and what a brute... One of our sales reps just came into camp to do a little varmint hunting tomorrow. 
We will all be scouting for David's buck in the morning. He did see 2 new very nice bucks this evening but not the one he is looking for. One was a beautiful 11 point in the 170s we guessed at 4 years old! 
Thanks for the kind words again everyone.. Fingers crossed for Dave tomorrow.


----------



## landlokt

Attaboy Matt


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Come on Cottontail Dave. I'm pulling for you....Hope you get a good one brother.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Brett, I just want to say that you are a kind and well respected Gentleman. I really enjoy seeing you share your all of you hard work and good fortune with all of the young kids lucky enough to have a chance to share the outdoors with you. This just shows what kind of person you are. We need more people like you in this world. 

Thanks again for taking the time to post all of these pictures so that we can enjoy this ranch the same as y'all do.

Thanks Again.
John.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Brett, I just want to say that you are a kind and well respected Gentleman. I really enjoy seeing you share your all of you hard work and good fortune with all of the young kids lucky enough to have a chance to share the outdoors with you. This just shows what kind of person you are. We need more people like you in this world.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to post all of these pictures so that we can enjoy this ranch the same as y'all do.
> 
> Thanks Again.
> 
> John.


Thanks for the super kind words!!!! 
We all really enjoy sharing the season with the kiddos, management hunters and here on 2cool.. We have met lots of good people over the years through this forum and look forward to meeting a lot more..

I haven't heard from Dave yet this morning.. Sure hope he comes in with his buck.. He isn't answering his text ...

It cooled off here a little last night and the deer are really moving this morning.

I did just get this live pic from DF&G Wildlife Supply! 
Jason says the Double down deer feed is really taking off! That's good news for them! Great folks for sure!

Here is a live pic from Dilley Feed & Grain shipping out another bulk load of feed..

You can reach Jason at








Here is the live pic of the new feed headed to another ranch ..
He said the Double Down feed is moving faster than they can bag it also!!!









I'll post pics up if Dave got his deer

Brett Holden


----------



## DVM1997

I'm trying to figure out how to get that feed to our lease in Mexico! I'd love to see how are deer would do on it.

DVM


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I'm sure where there is a will, there is a way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DVM97 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get that feed to our lease in Mexico! I'd love to see how are deer would do on it.
> 
> DVM


Not sure..I have had 7 different Mexico ranches email or call me about getting the Double Down feed over there. If anyone figures it out ill post it up here.

We are feeding it year round here. The doe are still on it pretty hard and bucks are hitting it off and on but they always slow down on the feed during the rut.

I'm glad to see so many ranches going to the feed. I think it has really worked for us but I do think year round feeding is very important. You may not see some of the he deer as often since they can feed at night but we would rather have them big , healthy and harder to hunt than smaller and easier to hunt ...

We are not seeing near the broken horns as we have in the past.. It is pretty incredible for the amount of fighting the bucks are doing, not to mention the body sizes which made us think their horns would have broken easier.. I think it's the heavy blend peanut, cotton seed and V-Pack minerals in the pellets.. Who knows...... Once again we are sold on the Double Down protein pellets. It's nice hunting this late in the season seeing so few bucks with broken tines and beams.. We do have a few but not near what we have seen in the past.

If anyone would like to speak to me or Matt about the feed program we are on here at the Nunley Chittim you can email us at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the cleaning rack!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Nice new scale!!! Coolio!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Cottontail Dave and Johnathon one of our sales reps just sent me this pic.. They are out doing a little varmint hunting




















Fat deer!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Brett,

Is cottontail a member of the lease/ranch?


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Brett,
> 
> Is cottontail a member of the lease/ranch?


Yes.. This is his 4th season here on the ranch. He took a 183 18 point last year and getting pretty picky lol .. He is also one of our sales rep and and old friend for over 25 years. We fished together for many years.. Good a guy as you will ever meet..


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> Yes.. This is his 4th season here on the ranch. He took a 183 18 point last year and getting pretty picky lol .. He is also one of our sales rep and and old friend for over 25 years. We fished together for many years.. Good a guy as you will ever meet..


Awesome.


----------



## c-hawk

Awesome buck Matt!! Waiting patiently on Dave's monster to show up!! Again, congrats to all the youth hunters!! Y'all got to experience a once in a life time top notch operation with Brett and crew!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Thats a pretty cat


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the kind words! 
Dave went to buy us a Christmas tree, Johnathon an I are making a stop while showing him the ranch. Try and call in a coyote real quick


----------



## saltaholic

Brett- what varmint call setup are tall using down there?


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Brett- what varmint call setup are tall using down there?


This ones ok... I have an old tape that's 20 years old that I like best. I need to get it copies. But this one works pretty good.. I shoot more off the adult cottontail setting than anything.








We are back at camp getting ready for the evening hunt. Had a coyote run out and busted us before we could get on him :/..


----------



## M Jones

Awesome Buck Matt! Congratulations bud! Awesome stuff out there


----------



## KIKO

*Mexico distribution*

I've passed on the Double Dawn info to friends down there, one of them deals with feeds already and is looking at importing it for distribution. The way to import it to Mexico depends on the quantity. A couple of bags you can throw in the truck, but if your talking about commercial quantities you have to do it thru a customs broker. Contact any customs broker along the border and they will take you step by step. I used to work for a customs broker, PM me know if you need to look at this further any help setting up distribution channels in Mexico.



broadonrod said:


> Not sure..I have had 7 different Mexico ranches email or call me about getting the Double Down feed over there. If anyone figures it out ill post it up here.
> 
> We are feeding it year round here. The doe are still on it pretty hard and bucks are hitting it off and on but they always slow down on the feed during the rut.
> 
> I'm glad to see so many ranches going to the feed. I think it has really worked for us but I do think year round feeding is very important. You may not see some of the he deer as often since they can feed at night but we would rather have them big , healthy and harder to hunt than smaller and easier to hunt ...
> 
> We are not seeing near the broken horns as we have in the past.. It is pretty incredible for the amount of fighting the bucks are doing, not to mention the body sizes which made us think their horns would have broken easier.. I think it's the heavy blend peanut, cotton seed and V-Pack minerals in the pellets.. Who knows...... Once again we are sold on the Double Down protein pellets. It's nice hunting this late in the season seeing so few bucks with broken tines and beams.. We do have a few but not near what we have seen in the past.
> 
> If anyone would like to speak to me or Matt about the feed program we are on here at the Nunley Chittim you can email us at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 1886737
> View attachment 1886745
> View attachment 1886769


----------



## broadonrod

KIKO said:


> I've passed on the Double Dawn info to friends down there, one of them deals with feeds already and is looking at importing it for distribution. The way to import it to Mexico depends on the quantity. A couple of bags you can throw in the truck, but if your talking about commercial quantities you have to do it thru a customs broker. Contact any customs broker along the border and they will take you step by step. I used to work for a customs broker, PM me know if you need to look at this further any help setting up distribution channels in Mexico.


Will do.. Thanks! I'll get with Jason I'm sure they would like to get it to ranches in Mexico too!

In the stands again.. Low on battery I'll post pics this eve until I run out


----------



## broadonrod

First buck to come in...


----------



## broadonrod

The rut.


----------



## broadonrod

Fight a minute ago.. Pic off video camera.. Got about 5 minutes of it ..


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks this eve.. No shooters. Johnathon our guest went hog wild this eve in the stand though ..


----------



## rag3

Congrats Matt! You deserve it. You make everyone's experience on the Nunley-Chittim even better because of your hard work. I hope you stay out there a long time.

In case any one is keeping score, we have one member that hasn't shot out this year. Come on Dave! I hope you find him.

I am trying to be accurate here, so here are the scores as I remember them from the other members this year so far...

181, 186, 190, 195, 205, and 206.

Now, let that sink in.









-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

That's funny Bob! Lol... I haven't talked to you in a while.. When are you coming back down? We still have lots of culls to take! Bring that young man back and fill some more tags...í ½í¸Š... That is funny.. What a great and fun season it has been... We still have a little over a month to go hope to see y'all soon.. 

If we can find David his deer all members start over hunting trophies this season That's how it works here .... One member left! One Jr. Member left... 

Josh.... David saw a nice one this evening you may like too.. Pretty wide buck with lots of character... Very old big 8 with an extra tine sticking off the front of his main beam, would make a great wall hanger! Sure hope to have you and David shot out before New year

We had a really cool buck visit us at dinner this eve by the fire. He was a 27"-28" 14 point.. A main frame 12 with kickers on his G2s about 1" each.. His tines were really short but his brows were about 7" each and super wide. I'm in the house watching out the window with my video camera hoping to get some footage of him before I hit the sack..He came in with a doe and hasn't come back.. We have never seen him before.. Cool buck.. 

Hope to see both of y'all soon.. 
Brett


----------



## TeamJefe

Brett,

Do you know if they are planning on carrying Double Down around the El Campo area. I thought that I read this on an earlier post but could not find it. We don't have the south Texas genetics or number of deer like you do but I think we can still improve our herd. I spent the last 3 years working on waterfowl management and now have it dialed in. Now its time to start working on the 4 legged animals.


----------



## rag3

We have been very busy the last few weeks, but will be back the day after Christmas. 

My boy is itch'n to find a cull!


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Age please


----------



## 8-count

I'll take a stab and say 7 or 8.


----------



## sotexhookset

On your place 7.5. Most other places down south or west, 4.5.


----------



## KIKO

10-1/2


----------



## saltaholic

10+


----------



## sotexhookset

There's still three years of tooth wear there.


----------



## Captn C

11.5yo


----------



## rsumrall

At least 10.5


----------



## cwbycrshr

broadonrod said:


> Age please


I've aged my share of deer by the width of the dentin and the the wear on the bi-cuspid, but I'll be honest, when they have wore one tooth completely off...I have no clue. I'd throw one out there at between 9.5 and 12.5...beyond that we may have to carbon test.


----------



## 610 & 1/2

We hunt a few miles north of you Brett. I'd say at least 9.5 or older


----------



## Cynoscion

It is not possible to age teeth by tooth wear and replacement (TWR method) past 8.5 so that teeth like those in the picture Brett posted would be classified as 8.5+. I have aged A LOT of deer by TWR in 15 years on the same place and all of our teeth are sent off for cemmentum annuli aging as well. I have seen A LOT worse wear than that shown in the pics and those deer came back from the lab as 12.5, 13.5 and 14.5 year olds, so.... I say 8.5 by TWR and probably 12.5-14.5 by cemmentum annuli.


----------



## jtburf

As old as it will ever be.

Congrats...lol...

John


----------



## Wompam

Ahab,
Congrats on the hard work paying off, unbelievable place:texasflag


----------



## Johnny9

Too old to kill. Let him die of old age unless he was a corn whore.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck was a true dominate buck. I posted this pic because he is one of the bucks we really have a lot of history on. The buck has literally run off several larger bucks over the past couple of years including the buck I took this season. It got to the point none of our better bucks were aloud in the feed station he "owned"..we have 8 years of video on this buck and his best set of horns were at 9 years old and a 163-165" deer. We are pretty positive he was 11.5 years old this year and 150 inches. He still dressed over 200 lbs and we are hoping by taking him it will make room for the upper comers.. I think without supplemental feed this buck would have had no teeth. I was looking at his jaw and thought it would be cool to post the pic up since we did have the history. With our feed program it is very important that everyone video on the ranch to help keep track of bucks like this. Our group of hunters talks about the bucks we see every night around the camp fire watching the videos and we all agree we have a very hard time aging bucks on the hoof and even as much time as we spend in the field we still can't pin point ages on this ranch. We have deer we know are 8-10 years old that appear to be 6-7 years old. It is amazing what a good feed program will do and how easy it can be to make mistakes on age.. 
I spend 100 days a year looking at these bucks and still can't age most of them without years of video.. For example the buck I took this year I would have called a 6 year old on the hoof and he appeared older last year but we had photos of the buck since he was 3 guaranteeing he was a minimum of 8 years old. It seems like every time we think we have things figured out we see bucks like this one in the jaw photos and realize we really don't .. 

Great guesses on this from everyone, but I agree with the above post.. Depending on the feed program and location deer are taken tooth wear really doesn't work very well. 

Thanks for the replies! 

We have 2 photographers at the ranch now. They came in today strictly to take pictures of rutting bucks. I came home for a couple of days and will be headed back Saturday.. Matt said they saw some good bucks today.. I'm missing being there already. 

Im going to go through some pics off my camera now that I have a real computer and 2 trail cam cards we put out hoping to get a glimpse of the monster buck Cottontail Dave is hunting.. If I see anything cool on the cards I'll post some pics.. 

Thanks again everyone for the kind replies and once again great guesses on the jaw.. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> Ahab,
> Congrats on the hard work paying off, unbelievable place:texasflag


Thank you Richie! Hope your having a great season! Give me a shout if you ever want to swing by for a cold one my brother! Glad to see your still kicking


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Lots of bucks this eve.. No shooters. Johnathon our guest went hog wild this eve in the stand though ..
> View attachment 1888113


Wow! I talked to him today and he was pretty stoked and headed to buy another freezer


----------



## broadonrod

Made it through one card and 200 pictures on another trail cam card. 7500 on this card still to go.. Here are a few bucks as I go through the SD cards.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Ccol pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Ccol pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey.. I'm loading some still pics off my Nikon now.. I'll posts few this eve.. I have taken over 1000 pictures this season. I'll get some up once they load..


----------



## POCsaltdog

The G3's on the mainframe 10 are cool.


----------



## BretE

Heading back down tomorrow. Our deer in Zavalla county just started chasing when I left Wed. I'm amazed y'alls started so early, I saw no sign of the rut until Wed morn.....


----------



## broadonrod

POCsaltdog said:


> The G3's on the mainframe 10 are cool.


He was a cool buck! He was super old.. After going back and looking at years of pictures on the wall we decided he was 12 years old! He scored better than we thought too! 


BretE said:


> Heading back down tomorrow. Our deer in Zavalla county just started chasing when I left Wed. I'm amazed y'alls started so early, I saw no sign of the rut until Wed morn.....


They quit running a couple of days and started again. Think the heat had them shut down a few days. 
It's been hit and miss... Great hunts and terrible hunts.. Depending on hot does.. I'll bet it fixing to get good in the next week!

I'm going to start posting some pics from the season from my good camera .. I wish I had decent internet at the ranch to post better pics.. Loading them now


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> He was a cool buck! He was super old.. After going back and looking at years of pictures on the wall we decided he was 12 years old! He scored better than we thought too!
> 
> They quit running a couple of days and started again. Think the heat had them shut down a few days.
> It's been hit and miss... Great hunts and terrible hunts.. Depending on hot does.. I'll bet it fixing to get good in the next week!
> 
> I'm going to start posting some pics from the season from my good camera .. I wish I had decent internet at the ranch to post better pics.. Loading them now


I hope you're right. I'll be down there till Christmas then heading right back till at least new year.......


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few cleaner pics from this season so far.. I have a lot...


----------



## saltaholic

Great pics!! How old is the 2nd to last one ?!


----------



## broadonrod

couple more.. I'm loading more now..


----------



## DailyLimit

Those look awesome! Keep em coming.


----------



## Cynoscion

saltaholic said:


> Great pics!! How old is the 2nd to last one ?!


Pretty sure there's dirt out there that's younger than him.


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Great pics!! How old is the 2nd to last one ?!


We have a picture on the wall of this buck from 2006.. We think he was 4 years old that year.. He is 12 or 13 years old now I guess.. When he was about 9 years old he scored in the low 180s and was 15 points with 40+ inches of mass. This is a buck we failed on taking a gamble.. We let him go one too many years.. After that he slowly went down hill.. He is a camp mascot now.. We are just letting him die of old age and he still seems to be getting around pretty good. We call him "Old Man".. I hope he makes it a couple of more years..

Here are a couple of more pics.. I'm going through hundreds.. Man I took a lot of pictures


----------



## broadonrod

adoelle said:


> Those look awesome! Keep em coming.


Thanks!



Cynoscion said:


> Pretty sure there's dirt out there that's younger than him.


Yep! lol Ill post a couple pics of this old sucker when I get back to the ranch.. I think we have 4 or 5 different years of him on the wall..


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> .. I'll bet it fixing to get good in the next week!


LOL !!!


----------



## Sweetwater

My favorite thread of the year. Awesome lighting in some of those picks.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Sweet pics, you should publish a book on ageing and scoring trophy withetail.


----------



## cwbycrshr

saltaholic said:


> Great pics!! How old is the 2nd to last one ?!


I think that deer would break the teeth off in a grinder. Good lord he looks rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## sundownbrown

Rack Ranch said:


> Sweet pics, you should publish a book on ageing and scoring trophy withetail.


That would be awesome


----------



## broadonrod

Rack Ranch said:


> Sweet pics, you should publish a book on ageing and scoring trophy withetail.





sundownbrown said:


> That would be awesome


We are actually working with someone on a DVD now.. We just turned in over 40 hours of footage. From kill shots, fights, and good aging footage.

Thanks guys for all the cool replies!!

I'll get done more pics up ASAP!

Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> We are actually working with someone on a DVD now.. We just turned in over 40 hours of footage. From kill shots, fights, and good aging footage.
> 
> Thanks guys for all the cool replies!!
> 
> I'll get done more pics up ASAP!
> 
> Brett


I would buy one


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I would buy one


Ill find out when they will be finished.. Thanks again everyone for all the cool comments.. Ready to get back to the ranch.. :cheers:

Here is the 6 lease member trophy bucks from the Nunley Chittim Ranch/ Holden Pasture for the 2014- 2015 season so far.. We need Cottontail Dave to find his buck now and everyone starts over .. Ill post up some more deer pics later..

Thanks for all the kind replies!!! 
Brett


----------



## sotexhookset

Just wow man. Truly remarkable stuff.


----------



## rdavis1541

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finz

Soooo impressive!!!


----------



## c-hawk

sundownbrown said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are actually working with someone on a DVD now.. We just turned in over 40 hours of footage. From kill shots, fights, and good aging footage.
> 
> Thanks guys for all the cool replies!!
> 
> I'll get done more pics up ASAP!
> 
> Brett
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy one
Click to expand...

I would too!!


----------



## [email protected]

Yall already had a great system going with great management and a great deer herd but now that yall have that great protein feed it's not even fair anymore. I think after a year or two of feeding the double down protein yall will see a lot more bucks over 200 inches which will be crazy for a low fenced non MLD ranch. Thanks for keeping this thread going I enjoy reading it every day and dreaming. Keep up the great work Brett.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the super cool replies! 
I'm still in town and headed back to the ranch tomorrow afternoon or the next morning. In the mean time I have been getting pictures from Matt and the guys that are hunting at the ranch. 
Cottontail Dave went home for a couple of days and will be back hunting the big one he has been after soon..

Matt text me this picture of a record book 10 point at one of my stands. This buck has usually been at this blind about every day over the past 4 seasons. He just showed up for the first time this year.. They are really hiding this season.. Glad to see him for sure ! .. This big boy gets one more year.. My daughter Chelsey hasn't pulled the trigger yet either but this one could end up being a true stud so he gets a free ride and another year on the Double Down feed ..

Can't wait to get back down there.. The guys have seen several bucks breeding does over the past couple of days .

Thanks again for the replies we really enjoy doing this thread! 
Brett Holden


----------



## finz

Awesome pic, have been waiting on a new post from you.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome pic, have been waiting on a new post from you.


Thanks you Sir.

Just got this text from Josh of a nice young 10 point he saw pushing a doe. 
Can't wait to get back down there!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of pics off the still camera. Loading Pics and clearing SD cards.


----------



## broadonrod

If I have missed responding to your PM please Email me at [email protected] or PM me again. I lost track and trying to catch up now. DF&Gs NEW deer feed put me behind a little ... Thanks Brett Holden

Ready to get back to the ranch ..


----------



## M Jones

Awesome pics Bret ..... Now yall go find Dave's buck! Good luck Dave


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Them are some of the best deer pictures I have seen. If you produce a video I want to buy one.


----------



## Reynolds4

As always, very impressive! Congrats to all of the successful hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> Awesome pics Bret ..... Now yall go find Dave's buck! Good luck Dave


We start looking again tomorrow.. Ill be headed that way in the morning!



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Them are some of the best deer pictures I have seen. If you produce a video I want to buy one.


Thanks!!!! It can be much harder to get a good picture of a deer than it is to kill one sometimes.. I have really enjoyed trying to get the right shot.. I'm still going through the pics and have saved about 65 out of 2000 so far lol.. We turned in a lot of footage from this season.. Looking forward to seeing the video my self.. Ill post up here when the Video is done.. Thanks again!


Reynolds4 said:


> As always, very impressive! Congrats to all of the successful hunters.
> Thanks.. We have lots of folks headed to the ranch over the next 3 weeks looking to knock out the rest of the culls.. Ill post up some more live pics starting tomorrow.. Looking forward to getting back in the stand!
> 
> Here are a couple of more pictures off my Nikon.. Im slowly going through the ones I want to save..
> 
> Thanks again EVERYONE for all the kind words and replies! Brett Holden
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Damm Brett that last photo you posted is awesome. That deer looks as old and battle scared as I do. Great Photo Brother!!! Bev


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Damm Brett that last photo you posted is awesome. That deer looks as old and battle scared as I do. Great Photo Brother!!! Bev


Thanks my brother! Wish you were down there with your camera! I'm looking forward to getting some post rut pics!

The deer are not breaking their horns near as bad as they have in the past. They are fighting a lot and seeing a few broken but not even close to years past.

You get down this way give me a shout.. 
Thanks again.. Brett


----------



## bowmansdad

I'll bet that old warhorse is really impressive in person! Awesome pics!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I'll bet that old warhorse is really impressive in person! Awesome pics!


I love seeing the old bucks. There are a lot of old timers in here. People and deer ï¸

I'm home .. Time to get in the stand! 
Wind is cranking down here..


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Can't wait to see some pictures. Been gone too long I'm having withdrawals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

It's cranking at home as well! Good luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand... First 3 bucks to come in this eve.. All 3 are pushing does hard... Wind is cranking!


----------



## broadonrod

This big boy just came in for a bite if Double Down! 

Recharging for another fight I guess .. These bucks are sure staying fat for the middle of the rut.. He just ate for 5 minutes and is checking does now.. I'll try and get a closer pic if he makes it this way. Another nice buck just bounced across the sendero at 200 yards..


----------



## Lagunaroy

I can't tell you how much I enjoy this thread, been following it for two years. Amazing, you are doing God's work.

Now having said that, what the hell do you do to relax, fishing ain't the right answer, I follow that too.

So........ I await your response, and thanks for the hard work posting, feeding...

PS, don't retire anytime soon!


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> I can't tell you how much I enjoy this thread, been following it for two years. Amazing, you are doing God's work.
> 
> Now having said that, what the hell do you do to relax, fishing ain't the right answer, I follow that too.
> 
> So........ I await your response, and thanks for the hard work posting, feeding...
> 
> PS, don't retire anytime soon!


Thanks for the kind words! 
I guess I never have relaxed lol.. I tried a couple of times but failed lol..

Here are a couple of more pics. I honestly haven't been able to keep up with the bucks chasing does this eve. I'm guessing I have seen around 20 bucks all showing full rut. I have been videoing them all and looking forward to watching it my self this evening.. Pretty crazy here right now! And it got cold In the last 30 minutes! 15 minutes left.. I'll see if I can get a couple of more pics. I videoed 2 fights today already.


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> I guess I never have relaxed lol.. I tried a couple of times but failed lol..
> 
> Here are a couple of more pics. I honestly haven't been able to keep up with the bucks chasing does this eve. I'm guessing I have seen around 20 bucks all showing full rut. I have been videoing them all and looking forward to watching it my self this evening.. Pretty crazy here right now! And it got cold In the last 30 minutes! 15 minutes left.. I'll see if I can get a couple of more pics. I videoed 2 fights today already.
> View attachment 1901202
> View attachment 1901210
> View attachment 1901218


That top pic is a stud!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand.. Christmas Eve .. Can't think of a better way to spend Christmas Eve than hunting a monster buck with my daughter ..


----------



## 98aggie77566

Nice pic!

Even the "photo bomber"


----------



## FISH TAILS

Have buddy glad yall are at it again good luck to her on finding her monster! I can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Have buddy glad yall are at it again good luck to her on finding her monster! I can't wait to get back down there.


See ya soon Josh! Y'all have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Merry Christmas to everyone down at the ranch. May Santa bring Chelsea, Cottontail Dave, Josh and Jason some big ole bruiser bucks for Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone down at the ranch. May Santa bring Chelsea, Cottontail Dave, Josh and Jason some big ole bruiser bucks for Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas Sir!

Merry Christmas to everyone from the Holden Pasture!


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Merry Christmas Sir!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone from the Holden Pasture!
> 
> View attachment 1903241


Merry Christmas to you and yours Brett......talk to Ya soon.....


----------



## rudytail10

Merry Christmas to everyone. I can't wait to get back down there. Good luck to all see you in the new year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Merry Christmas to y'all and your families! 
Live from camp


----------



## wishin4fishin

Merry Christmas to the Holden family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Did anyone hunt this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Merry Christmas to the Holden family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! Back to you and your family!



sundownbrown said:


> Did anyone hunt this morning?


No... We all stayed in.. Santa made his rounds here last night and little man was up early .. 
I am headed out in about 15 minutes hunting a nice buck with my daughter again this evening.. She has 16 hunts in on the buck she is after. He has been a regular at this stand for 5 years. Sure hope he shows!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are on the does hard.

Here are a couple bucks pushing does around us now.. Several more out in the brush in and out...




















Can you find the buck in this pic lol


----------



## broadonrod

Live...


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> Live...
> View attachment 1904041
> View attachment 1904049


Is than an 8 with the limb in his rack? If so that's my favorite!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow

Merry Christmas!! This has been an awesome thread again. I hope your daughter gets a stud!


----------



## sundownbrown

**** you must have some awesome video of rutting activity


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

You have some incredible deer at your place!


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Is than an 8 with the limb in his rack? If so that's my favorite!!!!
> He is a 10.. It's the same buck in the picture above. I believe it's an offspring of the buck my wife shot this year... Could end up being a good one for sure. Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bull Minnow said:


> Merry Christmas!! This has been an awesome thread again. I hope your daughter gets a stud!


 Merry Christmas back to you and your family!

Chelsey and I are headed now to try and rattle one up!

Going to hunt the same area today.. No show this morning again.. :/



sundownbrown said:


> **** you must have some awesome video of rutting activity


We defiantly have a lot of rutting footage. All together we have around 40-50 fights on video this season.. The video guys are planning on using the footage.. 
I'll try and get some still pics of any bucks come to horns this morning. Lots of hot does right now to be rattling though.



FISHINFOOL87 said:


> You have some incredible deer at your place!


Thanks for the reply! We really enjoy doing this thread!

Thanks all for the kind words! Hope to have more to post up today.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

We have rattled 18 bucks in 3 stops so far. Several nice bucks .. Not all are standing around for pictures but here are a couple from a minute ago. Still nothing we are looking for..


----------



## sundownbrown

Sweet, hopefully the right deer steps out for you and your daughter


----------



## broadonrod

We are in the stand again.. It warmed up but the bucks are rolling in slobbering! I'll post more pics once it slows down a minute..


----------



## broadonrod

Live..


----------



## broadonrod

Chelsey and I just saw a monster! We may be shooting a different buck than we came after! He is with a doe in the brush. Try to age him when he steps back out.. All the deer are looking where he just went in the brush. My heart is still pounding and I'm not even doing the shooting! Best buck I've seen this month!


----------



## sundownbrown

The rut in south Texas you never know what's gonna step out


----------



## rudytail10

I hope she gets him. Good luck!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I hope she gets him. Good luck!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well we passed the buck ... He came back out at 40 yards and gave us time enough to decide. He could end up being a true giant. Hard decision to make late season sitting with my daughter that hasn't pulled the trigger in about 4-5 seasons, but we think he could get better with time.. Exciting hunt anyway.. We are moving back to the stand we have been hunting her buck in the morning.. We moved over one stand this eve to try it out..

Brett


----------



## Reynolds4

That's awesome y'all spent Christmas down at the ranch! Maybe one day we will be able to do the same although it's going to take a few major improvements to the camp house in order to convince my wife and mother! Lol.

Here's a late Merry Christmas to you and yours and hope y'all get the big one!


----------



## SafetyMan

Did you get any still pictures of him?


----------



## Charlie Brown

SafetyMan said:


> Did you get any still pictures of him?


I'm sure he did. It's hard to post mature monsters without showing lease members first who don't read this. That's like showing your buddies your new boat before your wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Well we passed the buck ... He came back out at 40 yards and gave us time enough to decide. He could end up being a true giant. Hard decision to make late season sitting with my daughter that hasn't pulled the trigger in about 4-5 seasons, but we think he could get better with time.. Exciting hunt anyway.. We are moving back to the stand we have been hunting her buck in the morning.. We moved over one stand this eve to try it out..
> 
> Brett


That's awesome to have restraint. I hope she gets a brute soon. I'm dying to see her with her bounty.


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Well we passed the buck ... He came back out at 40 yards and gave us time enough to decide. He could end up being a true giant. Hard decision to make late season sitting with my daughter that hasn't pulled the trigger in about 4-5 seasons, but we think he could get better with time.. Exciting hunt anyway.. We are moving back to the stand we have been hunting her buck in the morning.. We moved over one stand this eve to try it out..
> 
> Brett


Dude, it's your daughter! You have tons of Giants and she hasn't shot in 5 years. Let her shoot!......


----------



## poco jim

BretE said:


> Dude, it's your daughter! You have tons of Giants and she hasn't shot in 5 years. Let her shoot!......


 My thoughts exactly!:work:


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Well we passed the buck ... He came back out at 40 yards and gave us time enough to decide. He could end up being a true giant. Hard decision to make late season sitting with my daughter that hasn't pulled the trigger in about 4-5 seasons, but we think he could get better with time.. Exciting hunt anyway.. We are moving back to the stand we have been hunting her buck in the morning.. We moved over one stand this eve to try it out..
> 
> Brett


Awesome man!! Hope she finds a shooter!! Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Dude, it's your daughter! You have tons of Giants and she hasn't shot in 5 years. Let her shoot!......


Lol.. She actually made the call. She ask if I thought he was primed out. He is a 15 point with 6 more bumps trying to pop.. We had him in the 190s.. Prob 7 years old.. His drop is about 4-5".. He is trying to grow another one about 1/2" long.. This will be one to watch for a while.. He could really be something special in another year or 2.. He is in a pretty good-safe location in the ranch to make it also.. We are back to hunting the buck she has been hunting all season .. Another year on the "Double Down" protein ..

Thanks for all the kind replies! We have a full camp and most of the lease members are here with guest..

Here was my dads Christmas Present.. Our taxidermist Terry Bartee mounted my dads buck for him already! This is the 206 6/8s he took during bow season .. Thanks Terry !!! Your the man!!! The old man was super excited!!!

Brett


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Lol.. She actually made the call. She ask if I thought he was primed out. He is a 15 point with 6 more bumps trying to pop.. We had him in the 190s.. Prob 7 years old.. His drop is about 4-5".. He is trying to grow another one about 1/2" long.. This will be one to watch for a while.. He could really be something special in another year or 2.. He is in a pretty good-safe location in the ranch to make it also.. We are back to hunting the buck she has been hunting all season .. Another year on the "Double Down" protein ..
> 
> Thanks for all the kind replies! We have a full camp and most of the lease members are here with guest..
> 
> Here was my dads Christmas Present.. Our taxidermist Terry Bartee mounted my dads buck for him already! This is the 206 6/8s he took during bow season .. Thanks Terry !!! Your the man!!! The old man was super excited!!!
> 
> Brett
> View attachment 1906170
> View attachment 1906178


You have a very special daughter!.........good luck......I'm headed back down in the morning. Our deer better be runnin!!!......


----------



## broadonrod

Reynolds4 said:


> That's awesome y'all spent Christmas down at the ranch! Maybe one day we will be able to do the same although it's going to take a few major improvements to the camp house in order to convince my wife and mother! Lol.
> 
> Here's a late Merry Christmas to you and yours and hope y'all get the big one!


 back atcha .. Hope y'all had a great Christmas!!!



SafetyMan said:


> Did you get any still pictures of him?


 We did get a couple pics.. I'll may post one off the video when we watch it..



Charlie Brown said:


> I'm sure he did. It's hard to post mature monsters without showing lease members first who don't read this. That's like showing your buddies your new boat before your wife. . ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bull Minnow said:


> That's awesome to have restraint. I hope she gets a brute soon. I'm dying to see her with her bounty.


Thanks!!!!! I sure hope she gets the buck she is after.. She has put in a lot of time for sure. 
Thanks again everyone for the kind replies! Brett


----------



## Bigcountry2231

Nice buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Bigcountry2231 said:


> Nice buck.


Thanks!

Here is a live video from the stand taken with a cell phone.. Turn it up lol..


----------



## WildThings

Love the sound of wild turkeys! Thanks for sharing


----------



## broadonrod

WildThings said:


> Love the sound of wild turkeys! Thanks for sharing


They are fun to watch for sure! Thanks for the reply.

Sitting with my daughter in her stand again this evening. Slow start buck the bucks are moving in now.. All with does and several nice upper comers. Still not the buck we are looking for.

Here are a couple that stopped for a quick pic before putting their noses back on the ground .


----------



## broadonrod

The rut  some don't let you look long..


----------



## sundownbrown

Tomorrow morning should be good with this weather, my buddy got a good one this evening down in freer, got celebrate tonight


----------



## rudytail10

Any updates yet. Has Dave come back to the ranch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any updates yet. Has Dave come back to the ranch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dave has been back a couple of days.. He is still looking for the monster in the area he has been hunting.. He did see another buck that is not going to score near as much as the one he has been hunting but has lots of cool character.. He is getting way to picky lol! Dave has a few nice bucks in the wall and looking for something different.. I hope he gets the monster we saw over the wide one my self ..

On the other hand...... BIG BALLS is alive!

John saw him this morning and grandma and I are after him now! Big balls was the buck Taylor shot with her bow a couple weeks ago an he has returned to the same stand.. I'll post up pics if grandma gets him!

Hopeful pics of BIG BALLS on the ground soon ..

Live from the bow blind..


----------



## rudytail10

Let's get him grandma. Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still looking..


----------



## broadonrod

Still looking no Big Balls yet..


----------



## Charles Helm

Am I the only one that gets an AC/DC flashback when I hear about this buck?


----------



## broadonrod

charles helm said:


> am i the only one that gets an ac/dc flashback when i hear about this buck?


----------



## El Sauz

what does that wide 8pt walking away from the camera look like from the front?


----------



## broadonrod

El Sauz said:


> what does that wide 8pt walking away from the camera look like from the front?


He is a 12 point. Before he broke his tines he was a main frame 10 with kickers on his G2s and scored in the low 180s. He has some great main beams pushing 30" if not already 30... Super upper comer.. He was lost this evening chasing does at Johns stand.. I told John I sent him back home to my stand before dark .. 
Pics coming.. A bunch of stuff hit the ground this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

One of our lease members son took a nice 8 point management buck this eve. Robby is Bob Gardner's son they hunted this buck for a couple of days and Robby finally got him... 
Congrats Robby on a beautiful buck!

Mario " Munch Man" my 11 year old nephew is getting deadly with his bow! 

Here are the kiddos kills this evening..

Big Balls showed up right at dark but to late to shoot .. Think grandma is leaving so she may not get another shot this season ..


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome!!!


----------



## doughboy361

Is that a Oreo cookie hanging?


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Awesome!!!


Well Robby says thanks for the reply bro.. He is pretty proud of his deer! Thanks for the post the young man watched 2cool quite a bit..

Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go Robby. What a buck!!
Too bad grandma didn't get him. I would like to see if his rack measures up to his sack. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Way to go Robby. What a buck!!
> Too bad grandma didn't get him. I would like to see if his rack measures up to his sack. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton... I'm in the blind with my little man this eve.. It is insane! Just saw a new 6x6 with split brows. Several nice bucks I haven't seen this year. 
We had to put a big deer down today also that we found alive with a broken neck. ... David tagged him.... It was a super nice buck.. I guess he found one to big to pick on..


----------



## sotexhookset

Very nice 8 for the young man. Congrats to him.


----------



## WillieT

I had some catching up to do. All I can say is...........WOW!!!!!!!! Thanks for taking the time to share such a wonderful place.


----------



## elkhunter49

I'm glad you guys were able to put that deer down humanly instead of having the Coyotes eat him alive. Big mature deer are stone cold killers when rutting. Nature has a way of putting life and death into a proper context. Thanks for the updates my friend! Baker


----------



## rudytail10

Can't wait to see pictures of him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man I been out of touch a few days and missed a lot of action! I hate not being down there I can't wait to get back in a few days! Congrats to Robby on an awesome buck. Looking forward to catching up on camp! David still has a few more tags!!


----------



## jgale

Congrats Robby on a heck of a buck!! This cold weather should get them moving really good!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the replies.. We saw 18 new bucks today that we haven't seen this season between the lease members. What a day! One of our guest saw a mountain lion catch a pig this evening!!!! One of our double drop bucks showed up with a broken front leg and we have decided to give him another year and chance ... He is 25" wide and a really nice buck.... We are hoping he makes it.. He seems to be doing ok.. Sad to see.. I'll post a few pics in a minute. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of the 165" 8 point we found with a broken neck .. He was still alive but had been locked up and found him like this ... 55" of main beams if the other side broken matched ...


----------



## broadonrod

Couple bucks from this eve sitting with little man..


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.. We saw 18 new bucks this today that we haven't seen this season between the lease members. What a day! One of our guest saw a mountain lion catch a pig this evening!!!! One of our double drop bucks showed up with a broken front leg and we have decided to give him another year and chance ... He is 25" wide and a really nice buck.... We are hoping he makes it.. He seems to be doing ok.. Sad to see.. I'll post a few pics in a minute.
> Brett


I don't have a tenth of the knowledge you have about managing a deer herd like you do Brett but I've got to believe a broken legged deer in your neck of the world isn't long for this world. Bobcats and Coyotes are bad enough but when you throw in the Mountain Lions it's got to be a long shot that he is around much longer.
Please keep us updated on his condition if you know it. Thanks for all the updates buddy, Baker


----------



## elkhunter49

Man I love that mainframe 12 point. I hope to photograph him myself next fall/ winter.


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of the 165" 8 point we found with a broken neck .. He was still alive but had been locked up and found him like this ... 55" of main beams if the other side broken matched ...
> View attachment 1909937
> View attachment 1909945


Son of a gun he's an awesome eight. That's sux. What'd you age him at?


----------



## LaSalle30

Really hate to see that! Such a shame that deer didn't make it! Beautiful buck.


----------



## Folsetth

Looks like they are starting to break off points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

elkhunter49 said:


> Man I love that mainframe 12 point.


X2.....Great potential for sure!


----------



## sundownbrown

It would have been awesome to see the lion kill that hog, sucks about that nice 8 though


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I don't have a tenth of the knowledge you have about managing a deer herd like you do Brett but I've got to believe a broken legged deer in your neck of the world isn't long for this world. Bobcats and Coyotes are bad enough but when you throw in the Mountain Lions it's got to be a long shot that he is around much longer.
> Please keep us updated on his condition if you know it. Thanks for all the updates buddy, Baker


All we can do is give him a chance.. He is a good deer now and if he makes it he could be pretty special.. No management in this one just opportunity.. Hope to have you back here with your camera next season my brother.. 


sotexhookset said:


> Son of a gun he's an awesome eight. That's sux. What'd you age him at?


Think he was 7 maybe 8 years old.. Very sad.. He was a nice 8 point for sure ..



LaSalle30 said:


> Really hate to see that! Such a shame that deer didn't make it! Beautiful buck.


Thanks for the reply.. It's going to happen ... These bucks really get after it around here..



Folsetth said:


> Looks like they are starting to break off points.
> We are seeing some.. More in some areas than others..
> This is the least amount of broken horns we have ever seen this time of the year.. I can't say for sure but we are giving credit to the Double Down feed. The deers antlers seem stronger, heavier and have longer main beams than we have ever seen on average.. The bucks average weight this season exceeded 200 lbs field dressed.. Even with many of the bucks estimated to be 250 plus on the hoof we think our broken horns are 1/2 of what we have seen in the past years here on the Nunley Chittim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FREON said:


> X2.....Great potential for sure!


Thanks! Can't wait to see what he does next year!



sundownbrown said:


> It would have been awesome to see the lion kill that hog, sucks about that nice 8 though


Thanks! I wish I could have been in the stand with them. The lion took out one of the little 10 lbers..

Thanks everyone for the replies! I'm in the blind with my nephew we have been rattling today in the misty rain. The rut is in full swing.. We are hunting a cull and scouting for Cotton Tail Dave.. He has definitely become to picky lol.. That's a good problem to have on a trophy deer lease ðŸ˜‰..

First bucks moving in.. Its drizzling and cold.. Great day to see a monster!


----------



## sundownbrown

Yep this weather is perfect


----------



## broadonrod

Munch and I saw some nice bucks but no shooters. Not many even slowed down enough for a photo.. I did get a pic of a really nice, very young upper comer.. He is a mainframe 10 with a long tweener between his G2 and G3.. This youngster is prob going to make a big boy!

Before dark the hogs rolled in.. Munch Man shot a monster boar! After that another group came in and he whacked a little sow.. After that the pigs came back and he whacked another one.. Now cold and wet 11 year old munch has some skinning to do... 

The price of pulling the trigger


----------



## ROBOWADER

*No Doubt!*



broadonrod said:


> *Now cold and wet 11 year old munch has some skinning to do...*
> 
> The price of pulling the trigger
> 
> View attachment 1911090
> View attachment 1911098
> View attachment 1911106
> View attachment 1911114
> View attachment 1911122
> View attachment 1911138
> 
> View attachment 1911146


Awesome! That's what I tell mine, pulling the trigger is the easy part..LOL


----------



## rudytail10

Nice shooting young man. Way to go! Cottontail Dave see his monster?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

Hey Brette,
What caliber is the gun munch is shooting?


----------



## broadonrod

Munch has been shooting a 300 WSM.
It is the gun we use for a lot of our youth hunters. I bought it for my daughter when she was 9 and it has been a really good gun. It does punch a little kick for some kiddos but is a good gun overall. My wife shoots the same gun also. 

Clayton Dave hasn't seen the buck. He passed a book 10 point today! We are seeing a lot of the bucks now we were missing all season. Matt saw a very nice buck in the 180s yesterday eve. My dad saw a new 175+... We saw a double drop again we haven't seen since opening day.. Bob saw a new 175-180 yesterday before he left.. Lots of bucks finally showing. I saw 4 new bucks this evening but no really big ones. The rut is in full swing. Lots of bucks hitting the protein over the corn right now. They are not eating much corn and really checking the does hard. Good hunts for sure. I hope Dave finds him one .. 

Thanks guys for the replies... Brett


----------



## Bull Minnow

Do fleas jump on y'all when cleaning those hogs?


----------



## thomas78

Great pictures as always!


----------



## sundownbrown

Any action this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> Do fleas jump on y'all when cleaning those hogs?


Yes Sir.. They get bad on the ground after a week of whacking hogs.. We spray around the cleaning rack and it helps.

Just got in stands.. Late start.. The morning was good but no shooters.
Bucks moving in now..

Thanks for the replies everyone! Hope to have live pics soon.. In in the stand with 2 hunters this eve. Dave hunted all day haven't talked with him since last night .. He is putting in some time..


----------



## sundownbrown

Dang Dave must be serious, that's awesome


----------



## broadonrod

Nice very young 10 and a new 14 point- 6x6 with split brows.. There is a big 9 chasing does but won't stop for a pic yet. It's still misting here and pretty cold.. Bucks are pushing the does hard.


----------



## Boomhauer75

You guys have some awesome deer. I'm officially jealous!


----------



## broadonrod

Boomhauer75 said:


> You guys have some awesome deer. I'm officially jealous!


Thanks!!!

Charlie just nailed a hog.. We are headed to camp..


----------



## Calfroper81

Man I love reading this thread. Kinda like the bible gotta read it every day. I'm gonna hate when hunting season comes to a close. Thanks for taking time to post all the stuff that you do


----------



## broadonrod

Calfroper81 said:


> Man I love reading this thread. Kinda like the bible gotta read it every day. I'm gonna hate when hunting season comes to a close. Thanks for taking time to post all the stuff that you do


Thank you very much! We really enjoy sharing the deer season...

Here is a live pic from the camp fire! A nice 180 class 12 point with 9-10" brow tines just joined us here at the camp fire breaking in the new year.. This buck is 25 yards from us right now.. My nephew said .... There is my buck  lol.. Best pic I could get in the rain with my cell phone


----------



## broadonrod

A nice 150" 8 point just came in. We are getting a better camera to try and get good pics.


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Happy new year everyone from the Holden Pasture!


----------



## chuck richey

Happy new year to the Holden Pasture also. Thanks for sharing y'all's great year with us.


----------



## rudytail10

Happy new year. Hope everyone survived the night. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

Happy New Year to you guys and gals too Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys!

Here is Reese headed to the stand with us this eve. Charlie one of our sales reps and his son are with me hunting a management buck this eve.,

No culls yet but lots of bucks pushing does!

Here are a few pics.. First 2 are if us headed to the stand..


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot.. Nice buck on a doe..


----------



## broadonrod

Reese says it's cold! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

1100 bags of Double Down deer protein coming in Saturday .. 














It's time to fatten them back up after the rut!


----------



## sundownbrown

Sounds like the fun is about to
start


----------



## jgale

It looks like the boobytrap is fixing to be on the outdoor channel! I knew yall filmed a show with Carter but didn't know it was airing. It comes on at 11:30. Switching to fishing mode for a little bit


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Jason! It was on earlier today also.. I didn't know it was coming on today until about 30 minutes ago.. We are tuned in here at the ranch ..


----------



## Boomhauer75

jgale said:


> It looks like the boobytrap is fixing to be on the outdoor channel! I knew yall filmed a show with Carter but didn't know it was airing. It comes on at 11:30. Switching to fishing mode for a little bit


Watching it right now. I knew it had to be Team Booby Trap


----------



## broadonrod

Didn't get it posted up last night but 7 year old Reese took his first javalina yesterday eve .. After all the bucks had left with their does about 25 javalina stuck around and Reese nailed this nice one. It's going to the taxidermist.. Congrats Reese!!!


----------



## broadonrod

We are all shooting our bows here at camp right now. 

The boys were trying to sneak up on a dove and a road runner just ran in grabbed the dove and took off with it slapping it on the ground.. ! The boys chanced the road runner across the camp! LMAO I'll have a YouTube up in a couple of minutes from start to finish!!


----------



## broadonrod

Roadrunner catching a dove!


----------



## finz

That is hillarious..


----------



## c-hawk

That is awesome!! This has become my daily crack, lol. Can't go a day without checking in on y'all's adventure. Glad you guys have had an awesome season this far and patiently awaiting Daves monster to show up.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's national geographic stuff right there. Stuff you just don't get to see!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!

Just got word that Matt and his hunter Mario got the old 10 point management buck they were after!

Also just got word Josh one of our Jr members finally took a nice 11 point management buck this after noon!

Munch man is sitting with cottontail Dave hunting Dave's big buck.. No word yet.

I'm in the stand now.. Haven't seen any monster bucks but did just have a cool 6x7 come in for a bite if Double Down Protein!

Another cool little 6x6 just stepped out for a bite of corn..

Ill post pics of the bucks when we get to camp. Still have bucks coming in..


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic from Josh of his cool looking 12-13 year old management buck!

Congrats Josh!

We will post pics with the hunters and their bucks later..


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Tell him congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Too later for pics but we have a stud that just walked out! Can see him through binos.. Wow! Very nice buck!!! Going to try and focus in him but prob to far this late..


----------



## thomas78

Congrats Josh!


----------



## Gearman

Great deer!!!congrats to Josh, hope you guys are staying dry


----------



## FISH TAILS

Well I finally got my deer!! we have not scored him yet but will try and get it scored before the night. This season has been truly awesome. I have been hunting virtually every weekend since Mid-November, but 3 taking pictures and videoing countless bucks between 8 stands on the ranch. I have pictures of at least a dozen deer over 180 and probably 40 deer over 160. I wanted to make sure I got a buck of a lifetime and I did. I still have 18 stands to sit in before the end of season so I'll be back the next 2 weekends as well. I have been here over the past 3 years and took pictures and just hung out. I can tell you that the deer have blown up this year! There are more deer over 160 running around than I can even try to keep count of. I would like to thank Brett for the opportunity to take such a wonderful animal! Thanks to Matt and Cottontail Dave for all the help this season making me feel right at home.

The hunting this year has been just as hard as a full lease member's spot. Finding older mature bucks that aren't full of potential with bumps and kickers ready to pop. It has been a tremendous learning experience for me. There is discussion around camp about adding 2 more Jr Lease/Management spots on the lease for next season.

I'll get more pictures up when the rain stops but here is a picture of my 12 year old management buck!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Wow! Congrats Josh you scored a bonafide stud. All the hard work and scouting has paid off in a true trophy. Very very nice. 

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

That's is a heck of a deer, congrats, the color on the face looks like a mule deer


----------



## FISH TAILS

Back in the stand this morning hunting pigs and Javelina with a bow. We did not score my deer last night so we will be doing it after the hunt. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## chuck richey

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## broadonrod

Finally the rain is gone! Clear sky's and cool weather made for a great morning hunt... 
Jacqueline one of our management hunters took this nice 21-1/2" inside spread 8 point this morning! This old buck has been hiding from us all year and made the mistake of trailing a doe in front of the wrong stand this morning.. 
Congrats Jacqueline on a nice one..

Back in the stands this evening..


----------



## elkhunter49

Man that buck looks ancient, congrats.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Baker!

Just scored Josh's deer.. What a great management buck! Josh is pumped. He scored 152 2/8s..


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congrats Josh. That is one heck of a management buck....


----------



## M Jones

Very nice deer! I guess it just never ends.... Awesome pics Bret!


----------



## broadonrod

In the blind with the kiddos this eve. I'm sitting in a stand I haven't set in the entire season.. We are spread out looking for the buck Cottontail Dave has been after all season. Lots of bucks moving in now.. I'll get some pics as they come in closer.. They are still pushing does pretty hard..

Live from the stand 














Also got Half of our Double Down deer protein order today .. The other half comes in Monday.. We can't wait to see what the bucks do next year!!! 








Live deer pics coming in a minute!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of action! In and out on does hard! Here are a few..


----------



## BretE

Brett, do yall fill your feeders by hand or use a bulk feeder filler?


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Brett, do yall fill your feeders by hand or use a bulk feeder filler?


We have been using bagged feed for the past 13 years. This should be the last time we load feeders by hand... We just ordered feed bends and a 4.5 ton quick feed buggy .. Should all be here and set up in the next 20-30 days. Sure going to make it nice lol..


----------



## broadonrod

Very late and to dark for pictures so this is the best I can do.. This big slick 6x6 slick 12 point just walked in.. Very nice buck! This is a new buck I have never seen before..  live pic from the stand...


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Gotta love finding new deer like that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> We have been using bagged feed for the past 13 years. This should be the last time we load feeders by hand... We just ordered feed bends and a 4.5 ton quick feed buggy .. Should all be here and set up in the next 20-30 days. Sure going to make it nice lol..


After the 1st time you use the buggy, you will ask why didn't we this 10 yrs. ago! Absolutely my favorite thread every year! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## bigfishtx

What is a feed bend?


----------



## broadonrod

Hummm..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> We have been using bagged feed for the past 13 years. This should be the last time we load feeders by hand... We just ordered feed bends and a 4.5 ton quick feed buggy .. Should all be here and set up in the next 20-30 days. Sure going to make it nice lol..


I bet Matt is thanking the great baby Jesus!!!
That's a stud deer! Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Josh on a stud! You definitely put in the time to find him!


----------



## g2outfitter

Do you use buffet style protein feeders or those that measure and drop particular amount on a timer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broadonrod

g2outfitter said:


> Do you use buffet style protein feeders or those that measure and drop particular amount on a timer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


We are filling feeders now.. I will post pictures of some of our feed stations in a little while.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> After the 1st time you use the buggy, you will ask why didn't we this 10 yrs. ago! Absolutely my favorite thread every year! Thanks for sharing with us!


We can't wait! We have used one a few times on some feeders and like you said... I don't know what we have been waiting for lol..


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> We can't wait! We have used one a few times on some feeders and like you said... I don't know what we have been waiting for lol..


I bet Matt is jumping for joy!! That was a TONS of bags to be toting around. Glad to hear that DF&G is getting the double down in bag and bulk!


----------



## broadonrod

g2outfitter said:


> Do you use buffet style protein feeders or those that measure and drop particular amount on a timer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Here are a couple pics of protein feeders we are using. We feed free choice mostly but have several time release protein feeders also. 
The time release feeders do a great job of getting the older bucks to show up on a schedule. Older bucks meaning very old with little or no teeth.

The bucks become very dominate over the time release feeders.

The free choice feeders IMO are much more effective.. 
The deer travel further to feed and can come in any time they want. The does here on our place feed on a different schedule than the bucks.. The bucks will not let them eat out of the feeders many times until they leave.. 
Restricting the amount of feed the deer are getting kinda defeats the purpose so we use both and control the amount of feed more during season. We do feed year round..
































Back in the stand.. My nephew and I are bow hunting this eve.. Covered in bucks right now.. I'll post a few pics..


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the bow blind with me and Munch man!


----------



## broadonrod

Live pics.. More bucks moving in now..


----------



## rudytail10

Amazing place. I can't wait to get back down there. Best of luck to all hunters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Amazing place. I can't wait to get back down there. Best of luck to all hunters.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking forward to having y'all back down here! Thanks for all the replies you have posted! 
Here are a few live pics...


----------



## broadonrod

Even the little 2 year olds are joining in on the chase ..







Look at the fat on this does back.


----------



## rudytail10

Dang. That's crazy. Glad they are still looking good. That new feed is really helping all the deer during the rut. That should be great for next year with the bucks coming out of the rut in good shape. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Dang. That's crazy. Glad they are still looking good. That new feed is really helping all the deer during the rut. That should be great for next year with the bucks coming out of the rut in good shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Sir.. The new feed is doing its job. With about 1000 lbs of every ton being cotton seed meal and peanuts it has really made it nice not having to feed cotton seed anymore.. We still have small cottonseed feeders out just to make our deer happy lol.. With the new Double Down feed the deer are getting cotton seed and peanuts in the pellet. Here is a live pic of a 180-185" book deer that just stopped in for a bite of Double Down feed and here is also a 160" 12 point that just came in for a bite! Our deer love the New Feed. 
It's getting to late for pics and Munch man is fixing to draw on a big sow hog..

Thanks again for the replies Clayton!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Dang Brett! Looks like you and the Munch man had a good sit this evening. What's the word on the buck Dave is chasing? Any sightings of the big boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis

Just love reading the thread and seeing all the pics! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Have any luck this evening?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Thank's again for the great thread*

It's great what ya'll have done for the young and old, you have made so many dreams come true. You also make alot of us day dream now :rybka:


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Dang Brett! Looks like you and the Munch man had a good sit this evening. What's the word on the buck Dave is chasing? Any sightings of the big boy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yes Sir.. We found him.. He gets another year.. He broke a G2.... Good thing is he gets to do his thing the rest of the season and make more little monsters..

Dave saw a very nice buck this evening we call super brows.. He is a buck we have also been looking for all season.. He was seen early before season and finally showed back up.. He is just to young to shoot this year.. Just watched the video a minute ago. Very nice looking upper comer. We will have 4 members scouting for Dave tomorrow in an area that hasn't been hunted much at all this season. Fingers crossed for David.. Most of the old bucks are still not broke up so chances are still really good that he finds a trophy this season. The buck he was hunting we figured at 7 years old and a very illusive deer. The buck was only seen twice last year.. Lots of our bucks are just now showing up pushing does. We are looking for a 7x7 now I hunted early season for Dave to whack.. We don't hunt our bucks with trail cams and we don't fly the ranch so there is still a lot of mystery to what actually lives in the heart of the ranch.. The only trail cams we have used were to find our culls early.. We are thinking about putting 4 out tomorrow and look for the old 7x7 buck.. Dave is a good hunter and been at it pretty hard this season.. He has just become to picky lol... But that's the kind if hunter that has made this place what it has become.. Sure hope he finds what he's looking for.. 
He did walk out of his trailer a couple days ago playing the song "Tirdy Point Buck" lol
Thanks for the reply my brother! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bvpurvis said:


> Just love reading the thread and seeing all the pics! Thanks
> Thanks for your reply! It makes it all worth doing knowing people enjoy the pics.. Thank you.. Brett
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rudytail10 said:


> Have any luck this evening?
> 
> NADA.. The cleaning rack got the night off ..
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





airbornxpress said:


> It's great what ya'll have done for the young and old, you have made so many dreams come true. You also make alot of us day dream now :rybka:


Thanks!!! Once again thanks for the kind words! We really enjoy sharing the pics and hunts with everyone especially the kiddos... Thanks again for all the kind words everyone.. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire with cell phone.. This big boy with a drop beam just walked in.. Cool buck short tines with great main beams .. He got a bite if Double Down Protein out of the feed box and rolled out with his doe about 1 minute ago.. I looked up after typing my last post and there he was..


----------



## M Jones

Incredible results Bret .... Good luck on finding Dave a buck he wants!


----------



## Brian P.

Brett, and the whole gang at the Holden Pasture, thanks for making us all part of your great season and great ranch. Fantastic pictures, stories, and a lot of very happy youth this season. You and your crew are a glowing example of what it means to be a "Sportsman". Thanks for letting the 2Cool world be part of it !!

Brian


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Brian P. said:


> Brett, and the whole gang at the Holden Pasture, thanks for making us all part of your great season and great ranch. Fantastic pictures, stories, and a lot of very happy youth this season. You and your crew are a glowing example of what it means to be a "Sportsman". Thanks for letting the 2Cool world be part of it !!
> 
> Brian


I agree and want to thank you for taking the time to post all of the pictures. This is the best thread hands down. Thanks again.


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> Incredible results Bret .... Good luck on finding Dave a buck he wants!


Thanks !!! We are all scouting.. We will have 5 blinds covered this eve.. Allen saw some very nice bucks today but all upper comers. He said it was his best hunt by far for the year.



Brian P. said:


> Brett, and the whole gang at the Holden Pasture, thanks for making us all part of your great season and great ranch. Fantastic pictures, stories, and a lot of very happy youth this season. You and your crew are a glowing example of what it means to be a "Sportsman". Thanks for letting the 2Cool world be part of it !!
> 
> Brian


Thank you Sir! Once again post like this are really appreciated! It makes it fun to share! You are very kind Sir!

Well we just received the second half of our Double Down Deer Protein ! Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply told me he can't make it fast enough. Besides our order around 20 tons just left their yard!!!!
I am looking forward to seeing all the bucks next year already! 
This is the first feed we have ever used that we actually feel positive has made a difference in our deers antlers and body condition.. I always felt that feed was feed. We are adding 15,000-20,000 lbs a month to our deer also this coming season! 
Cutting back on the cotton seed and feeding the New Double Down feed blend is our plan again this year.

I am getting email and text from guys I have only met from talking about feed that their deer are walking over corn and eating the New feed blend! 
I can't wait to see how much their deer improve!

Here is a pic of load number 2 headed to the pasture... 

I'll post deer pics again this evening if we see any good ones... I'm hunting with my son this eve.. Thanks again everyone for all the kind words!!! 
Brett

Live from the Nunley Chittim- Holden pasture.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I agree and want to thank you for taking the time to post all of the pictures. This is the best thread hands down. Thanks again.


Thank you !!!!

Hope to have pics to post this eve.. Got a late start today.., in the blind now with little man..
Live...


----------



## broadonrod

This young buck waisted no time picking out a doe and rolled out!


----------



## wishin4fishin

I hope you two have a good sit this evening. I guess it's gonna get cold down there this week as well? I am off to Greensboro tomorrow and Tennessee next week. Keep the updates coming so I can live thru you guys while on the road. Love the thread and it's good to hear some other folks are switching over to the Double Down feed. Can't wait to hear their opinions next year and see some additional pics. 

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> I hope you two have a good sit this evening. I guess it's gonna get cold down there this week as well? I am off to Greensboro tomorrow and Tennessee next week. Keep the updates coming so I can live thru you guys while on the road. Love the thread and it's good to hear some other folks are switching over to the Double Down feed. Can't wait to hear their opinions next year and see some additional pics.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott! It's been a slow evening.. The bucks are starting to come in.. No monsters but a couple older bucks and lots of does.

This old goat hasn't lost it yet lol.. This buck is an 8 point .. At 9 years old he had 20 points! He has been seen at 4 stands in the past 2 weeks with does.. He was one of those bucks that never made exactly what we were looking for but always was a good deer.. Looks like he is still getting his groove on lol


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more bucks moving in.. Check out the G2s on this main frame 10..














Here is another that just came in.


----------



## broadonrod

And then there was this :/...


----------



## broadonrod

One shot.. Lined up the heads lol..


----------



## broadonrod

Little man is all excited! Lol


----------



## elkhunter49

Laying em down..... I love it!


----------



## wishin4fishin

That old man is a tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That's sweet. Looks like y'all had a blast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild

Way to line em up! Congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> This young buck waisted no time picking out a doe and rolled out!
> View attachment 1920249
> View attachment 1920257


Love that deer.

Way to domino those pigs. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the replies! 
Just got word there is a dead deer in one of our tanks.. We are headed out to go see.. Hope it's not a big one or a couple locked up. Allen said he could see feet sticking up from across the 4 acre tank.. 
Find out soon 3 miles to go.


----------



## broadonrod

This could be a challenge.


----------



## Gearman

Haha you can bring up a sword fish from 1200 feet down with a stella I have faith you can figure this one out


----------



## sundownbrown

thats crazy, curious as to how big he was


----------



## mgale

Hate to see that ! And thinking poor Matt might be swimming by now.


----------



## Castaway2

surely you got him out by now.....WELL........what was it? 180 BC ? or?


----------



## sweenyite

broadonrod said:


> This could be a challenge.
> View attachment 1921393


 slightly problematic...


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry for the late post about the deer in the tank.. I lost my cell phone and didn't find it until 3:45. I just got in the stand.. We didn't get the deer out yet. We are going to take a little plastic boat over there after the morning hunt tomorrow. I hope it's not a big one! The head is the only thing not floating.. 

I'm in a bow stand this eve. I'll post pics if anything comes in.. Lots of doe, a couple of small bucks and a bunch of javalina already..


----------



## broadonrod

With all the yearlings looked like this one!

Live shot..


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> Sorry for the late post about the deer in the tank.. I lost my cell phone and didn't find it until 3:45. I just got in the stand.. We didn't get the deer out yet. We are going to take a little plastic boat over there after the morning hunt tomorrow. I hope it's not a big one! The head is the only thing not floating..
> 
> I'm in a bow stand this eve. I'll post pics if anything comes in.. Lots of doe, a couple of small bucks and a bunch of javalina already..


Please run video, any plan that involves a "small plastic boat" and grown men has a great chance to produce a viral video! I put together a checklist of things that might be needed.

Dry Clothes-check
Speedo-check
Antifreeze (just in case)-check
Spare cam battery-check
Thermometer for water temp-nope you don't want to know

Good luck, stay safe


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> Please run video, any plan that involves a "small plastic boat" and grown men has a great chance to produce a viral video! I put together a checklist of things that might be needed.
> 
> Dry Clothes-check
> 
> Speedo-check
> 
> Antifreeze (just in case)-check
> 
> Spare cam battery-check
> 
> Thermometer for water temp-nope you don't want to know
> 
> Good luck, stay safe


Lol.. I'll get it in video !

Nice bucks walking in now... I'll post pics in a minute.. They are close...


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few.. Going to try and get more pics before it's to late..


----------



## broadonrod

Knocking out some Double Down


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Knocking out some Double Down
> View attachment 1922217


Thats a pretty good testament when they could be out there chasing tail, and they are standing next to the protein feeders chowing down!
Cool Pic Ahab!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Thats a pretty good testament when they could be out there chasing tail, and they are standing next to the protein feeders chowing down!
> Cool Pic Ahab!


Thanks Mikey! See ya Friday.. 
20 2coolers making 1400 lbs of deer sausage.. Should be a fun 4 days! I'm going to crush you in the bass tournament Saturday .. Lol

Thanks again everyone for all the replies !!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to the tank to see what kinda deer is floating out there.. Little plastic boat is loaded up.. I hope it's a doe and not one of the big boys we passed this year..


----------



## sweenyite

broadonrod said:


> Headed to the tank to see what kinda deer is floating out there.. Little plastic boat is loaded up.. I hope it's a doe and not one of the big boys we passed this year..
> View attachment 1923329


 Man, wait until AFTER lunch!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Waiting on the picture! Look forward to being back down there agin tomorrow this weekend should be a blast!


----------



## rudytail10

Man I hope it's a doe as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like a good one from here  Wesley is coming back so I can get in and help.. ATTACH]1923417[/ATTACH]


----------



## broadonrod

Def a big one 








More pics soon.


----------



## cwbycrshr

broadonrod said:


> Def a big one
> View attachment 1923449
> 
> 
> More pics soon.


I just got chills thinking about digging that thing out of the tank. Dug a few of my own out of a water cistern in West Tx before I fixed the problem. Skin and muscle came off in my hand. Puke!


----------



## JeffJ

Experience has told me it is NEVER the small bucks you find dead...:headknock


----------



## broadonrod

Well that was nasty and very disappointing .. This was a super old buck that just met his match I guess.. We haven't seen him in about 3 weeks and looks like he has been in the water a while.. The buck was a big main frame 8 last year and this year grew G2s off the back.. We see that quit a bit with the big 8s that are very old.. This buck is about 11-12 years old.. We had him mid to high 150s last year and this year it looks like he exploded! We haven't put a tape on him yet but mass looks to be around 40" guessing longest tine 13 and beams are very long.. I'll post his score when we tape him.. Sad to find a buck like that but we loose a few in the rut every year.. It prob won't be the last the big boys are still pushing does and fighting hard.. 

I'm in the stand now.. David has changed areas and hunting a double drop buck.. It's not the injured one but a tall main frame 10 point.. We haven't hunted the blind he is in but about 6 times this year.. The buck usually shows there about now.. Hope he sees him! 

Thanks for the replies... I'll post pics if I see any good bucks.. I'm across the ranch from where I was yesterday.. Thanks again! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of does so far.. Not a single buck yet.. We filled the protein feeders here today you can see the tractor tracks ..


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is chasing all my deer!


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella just walked in..


----------



## broadonrod

Still only one little buck..


----------



## broadonrod

Temp is dropping fast here.. Wind picked up to 15-20.. 
Slow so far but finally had another buck come in..


----------



## broadonrod

Long ways out for a pic but this heavy horned buck just came in after chasing a doe for a bite of Double Down Deer Feed.. They are hitting the protein over the corn. 
Very slow so far wind solid 20 now..


----------



## broadonrod

For those that have been following this thread.. This guy needs no introduction! After an arrow in the shoulder he is still alive and well!!! BB lives . Live pic from the stand.. ....


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> For those that have been following this thread.. This guy needs no introduction! After an arrow in the shoulder he is still alive and well!!! BB lives . Live pic from the stand.. ....
> View attachment 1924441


Awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt on the other hand is in a tripod scouting for Cottontail Dave.. He prob has the opposite effect going on now since the temp dropped 30Â°. Live from Matt LMAO!


----------



## rudytail10

Sorry to hear about the other buck. It's a shame no one got to take him. Truly an old warrior. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Sorry to hear about the other buck. It's a shame no one got to take him. Truly an old warrior.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Sir.. It sucks finding big deer dead.. It happens though :/..

Here is a great looking new buck that just came in.. It's way to late for a still shot so here is one off my video camera. He has busted g4s but prob 30" main beams and about 27" inside spread.. Very cool buck.. First time I have seen him .. Might make a next year deer.. Live pic ..


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Always a good thing when they are that good. Next year should be awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Ok I missed most if it but still kinda cool.. A big buck just walked into camp and took out our decoy! Lmao.. Live from the Nunley Chittim ranch Camp fire!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's freaking crazy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wormburner

There is never a dull moment around there, even after the sun sets. Awesome thread enjoy seeing the daily pics and videos.


----------



## 98aggie77566

That was crazy!!

Whatever you do...don't walk around camp looking like a buck! That dude is ready to put an arse whoopin on something!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> For those that have been following this thread.. This guy needs no introduction! After an arrow in the shoulder he is still alive and well!!! BB lives . Live pic from the stand.. .... ]


_el bolas gigante !!!_


----------



## rudytail10

What did that old buck score and did anyone get anything this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies!!!! Been a busy day..

We haven't scored him yet Clayton.. Been busy setting up here with all the guys to make our yearly batch of sausage... We are doing about 1000 lbs!!! That's a lot of grinding lol.. . Super full camp for the next 4 days.. We have 5 guest in stands now hunting a few left over culls and a few hogs we promised to some folks.. Several new friends we have met here on 2cool came in today to help make sausage and have some cold ones.. I'm in the stand with Marvin now one of the dads we met through the Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaways.. We will post pics if we see any good ones.. Ooops one just walked in!!! Pics in a minute.. Marvin's eyes are stuck to the buck like gorilla tape lol..



















Matt got his new toy today also 









Marvin is still glued.. 
Pics coming I have to get my camera out real quick..


----------



## 98aggie77566

Having to work sucks el bolas gigante !!!

Dammit it sure hurts missing this weekend!

Thanks again for the invite Brett!!!


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Having to work sucks el bolas gigante !!!
> 
> Dammit it sure hurts missing this weekend!
> 
> Thanks again for the invite Brett!!!


Wish you could have made it too.. We have a nice buck mounting a doe right now in front of us.. This is him a few minutes ago running her in circles around the stand..


























More pics coming.. More bucks moving in now..


----------



## 98aggie77566

Looks like Tristan is still in the lead for Best 9 pointer!

http://www.muygrandevillage.com/contest/2014-2015/leaderboard_YD.html

Hope he holds on!!

Man that's a pretty deer...love those main beam curls!


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like we are going to have another mouth to feed


----------



## rudytail10

That is awesome man. I wish I could have came down this week. I will have to make it for next years sausage fest for sure. Thank you very much for the invite. Also not everyday you see them in action. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I'll see you guys tomorrow night late!!!
Don't get all the sausage done before I get there!

Yesâ€¦â€¦Working for a living DOES suck!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikey see ya soon.. 
Clayton... Sure wish you could have made it!

Nice young 10 chasing a doe..














Nice young 12 point having a bite of corn 








Big old 10 point just came in for a bite of Double Down feed.. 12 point eating some Double Down now 








Me and Marvin are having a blast.. Hope the pigs show soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late.. Couple more bucks moving in for a bite of a Protein..


----------



## rudytail10

Love looking at these pictures man. Thanks for posting them. See y'all soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Love looking at these pictures man. Thanks for posting them. See y'all soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


See ya soon my brother!

Here is a pic from last night around the camp fire and some live pics cranking out the sausage.. This has become a yearly event with many if the nice folks we have met here on 2cool..

Mark took a cull buck yesterday eve hunting with Matt ... Mark is Nicolette's dad we met through our 2014-2015 youth deer hunt giveaway ... His buck will be jerky by Sunday ..

I'll post pics of Marks buck as soon as Natt sends them to me ..

Thanks for all kind words.. 












































Also check out this hand carved sling shot Neely made for my 4 year old little man! He is going to be pumped!!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett and the sling shot is awesome. I lost several thumbnails shooting those things as a kid!!!!


----------



## chuck richey

Looks like a good start to a fun weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great photos Brett and the sling shot is awesome. I lost several thumbnails shooting those things as a kid!!!!


Yes Sir.. Took out a lot of rabbits with one as a youngster.. With you could have been here this week..



chuck richey said:


> Looks like a good start to a fun weekend.


It has been a blast.. Thanks for the replies!!!

Guys saw some big bucks this morning... Cottontail Dave took Marvin rattling this morning... They saw some exceptional bucks.. Just not what Dave was looking for..

Here are some live pics from camp..


























Here is Marks 7 point from yesterday eve..


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire..


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, Thanks for sharing all the pics and videos. you have so many exceptional deer.


----------



## jenks13

I love this thread! Thanks for sharing Bret.

Recipe for the double down sausage/jerky?


----------



## broadonrod

Seachaser said:


> Brett, Thanks for sharing all the pics and videos. you have so many exceptional deer.


Thanks!!! It's been a blast sharing the season.... Thanks you for the reply!



jenks13 said:


> I love this thread! Thanks for sharing Bret.
> 
> Recipe for the double down sausage/jerky?


Thanks!!!! That Rory's recipe... He won't even tell us what's in it lol..

Thanks again everyone.. We are in the stands again and the big boys are starting to come in.. I'll get pics soon..


----------



## broadonrod

Live pics.. It's getting late .. Marvin and I have been busy keeping up with the different bucks running around this eve.. It's been an exciting evening with lots of bucks moving in and out. Here are a few that are still in front of us.. Cold and drizzling now.. Here are a few before dark..





































And a couple nice ones eating some Double Down Deer Protein. ï¸


----------



## broadonrod

Time for a king crab dinner with our 2cooler buddies here on the Holden Pasture- Nunley Chittim!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*You heard the saying" you don't know what your missing"*

I KNOW WHAT IM MISSIN
A dern good time:texasflag:dance:


----------



## rudytail10

Man that looks like a of fun. Can't believe I I'm missing it. Keep the pictures coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VannoySkiff

This has been a great thread all season. Thanks for sharing all the great photos of the kids, deer and everything else. What I find most awesome about the whole endeavor is the generosity in involving so many kids in our great sport of hunting and the responsibilities that follow a harvest(field dressing, processing etc...). Great job! And all the other fun to be had around a hunting camp.


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> I KNOW WHAT IM MISSIN
> 
> A dern good time:texasflag:dance:


It has bee fun! We are still vac-pack sausage here are a few pics .. One batch left.. Thanks for the reply! 



























rudytail10 said:


> Man that looks like a of fun. Can't believe I I'm missing it. Keep the pictures coming.
> The drinks were going down pretty easy and pretty late last night my brother! Next year we will get you and a few more 2coolers here for our annual sausage making week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





VannoySkiff said:


> This has been a great thread all season. Thanks for sharing all the great photos of the kids, deer and everything else. What I find most awesome about the whole endeavor is the generosity in involving so many kids in our great sport of hunting and the responsibilities that follow a harvest(field dressing, processing etc...). Great job! And all the other fun to be had around a hunting camp.


Thanks a million for the kind words!!! We have really enjoyed sharing the season!!!

Anyone like big 8 points? This old boy is a wide ol mule!


----------



## sotexhookset

Yes. Very nice.


----------



## DCAVA

That is one he77 of a place u have there!!

Epic thread and awesome whitetails!!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet looking buck. Old beast for sure. Great time with great people that's for sure. Thanks for the updates keep them coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> It has bee fun! We are still vac-pack sausage here are a few pics .. One batch left.. Thanks for the reply!
> View attachment 1930002
> View attachment 1930010
> View attachment 1930018
> View attachment 1930026
> 
> 
> Thanks a million for the kind words!!! We have really enjoyed sharing the season!!!
> 
> Anyone like big 8 points? This old boy is a wide ol mule!
> View attachment 1930050


What a bruiser 8, a true trophy! Y'all have hands down the best deer in Texas, thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## Category6

This is the first time I've ever clicked on this thread for some reason, WOW! What an amazing example of wildlife management, improvement and conservation...and to think - no high-fence paddocks, AI programs or ear tags required to produce that result!!!!! I guess there are still people like me that are blown away by wide, sway-back 160 class free-range native Texas deer after all. You have restored my faith in Texas whitetail hunting, THANK YOU!


----------



## BPTH143

Love big 8's. He is a stud for sure. I would be more than happy to cull him for you.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Me, me, me!!! Pick me! Jus' sumtin' about a big 8 that gets my goat. Looks like that dude has had his share of double down feed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks all for the super kind replies!!! We are in the stands now.. Several of us scouting for Dave this eve... Marvin and I are in one of my bow stands and the deer are piling in... No big boys yet but lots if young bucks... Hope to have some pics soon..

Thanks again for all the kind words... Brett

Oh... We took a pic of several of our trophies and management bucks today before they head out to our taxidermist Terry Bartee.. 
My dad had to hold his already mounted .. Terry did a fast mount for us so he could get it for Christmas  
Here is that pic.. Live pics soon..


----------



## wormburner

broadonrod said:


> Thanks all for the super kind replies!!! We are in the stands now.. Several of us scouting for Dave this eve... Marvin and I are in one of my bow stands and the deer are piling in... No big boys yet but lots if young bucks... Hope to have some pics soon..
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words... Brett
> 
> Oh... We took a pic of several of our trophies and management bucks today before they head out to our taxidermist Terry Bartee..
> My dad had to hold his already mounted .. Terry did a fast mount for us so he could get it for Christmas
> Here is that pic.. Live pics soon..
> 
> View attachment 1930882


That's an awesome pic, Very nice deer!!!


----------



## boat01

*Lots of fun*

Good to see Don glad he got the big deer. Looks like the ranch is one on the list in TX! CLIFF:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! 
Here is a nice 10 that broke off his small drop and G4s.. Seeing several bucks but they have been in and out fast.. Still a little time before dark.. Live pics from the bow blind..


----------



## boat01

Glad to to Don having fun with the deer. Looks like one of the great ranch in TX. CLIFF BRANUM!:texasflag


----------



## sundownbrown

Jason, those were some sexy legs


----------



## jgale

sundownbrown said:


> Jason, those were some sexy legs


They were pretty darn good bro!


----------



## sundownbrown

They looked it


----------



## rudytail10

Y'all must be having a blast. Any updates. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

boat01 said:


> Glad to to Don having fun with the deer. Looks like one of the great ranch in TX. CLIFF BRANUM!:texasflag


Good to hear from you Cliff.. It's been a long time.. Tell your dad I said hello.. Brett

[hV7jrSagQUOTE=rudytail10;12249762]Y'all must be having a blast. Any updates. 
It's been a fun week here my brother.. Wish you could have made it... Give me a call and we will set up y'all's varmint hunt.. We are going to put the time in the next few days trying to find Dave a buck and maybe you can bring your group this coming weekend...

It was a blast having all our new and old friends we have met through 2coolfishing.com down here this week... 
I can't put into words how much fun it has been having all of you fellas down here for the sausage making , cull shooting, hog smacking, BS talking last 5 days.. 

This week could have gone on and on.. My stomach still hurts from all the laughing.. Thanks all of you for coming and looking forward to doing it again next year and adding even more 2coolers to next years sausage week here at the Chittim.. We sure have met some great folks on this site! Special thanks goes out to Rory for bringing all the equipment with out you this event would not happen my brother..

And then it was all quiet....

Back to hunting a big deer for a few days ...

Thanks for the replies everyone!!!! Brett Holden

Live pics from camp and off to the deer stands in15 minutes...

I'll post live pics from the stand this eve..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man it was a blast this year!!
I still can't believe we pulled off the amount of grinding and smoking we did this time and still had plenty of campfire time for the laughs!! It was great having everyone there and meeting the other 2Cool guys that came!
Hate to leave again but I'll be back this weekend for a final hunt if the season!

Thanks again for everything Brett and Rory!


----------



## broadonrod

I love big main frame 8s!


----------



## rudytail10

Now that's what I'm talking about. What a brute. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. What a brute.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And 14s ... Nice to see the sun come out for a change. Bucks are moving in.. I've never seen them in such good shape after several weeks of super hard rut.....


----------



## broadonrod

Some more sausage just walked out !!! Lol


----------



## Big Guns 1971

It looks like it was a fun time had by all while making sausage. That Big 8 is a stud with lots of mass what a great looking deer. I'm impressed every time I look at this thread. Thanks for posting pictures for us to look at everyday.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Some more sausage just walked out !!! Lol
> View attachment 1932258


Lol. I have an arrow for that bad boy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

What brand of sausage stuffer did y'all use? It looked like it was huge. Do you have any more pictures of it?


----------



## ROBOWADER

Wow!!! What a great weekend!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What brand of sausage stuffer did y'all use? It looked like it was huge. Do you have any more pictures of it?


I have no idea.. That is all Rory's equipment.. I know it is a 100 lb stuffer.. We did 1000 lbs and it went pretty darn fast.. I'm sure he will chime in..

Thanks for the replies.. Going to try and get some pics of a couple of nice bucks that just came out .. 2 more nice ones are at the protein feeder now also.. I'll get pics of them when they jump out.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Still have a couple of bucks eating some Double Down protein .. I'll get pics when they come closer.. Here are a few I just took.. I guess the buck in the last pic has just had enough chasing and fighting for the day ..
Nice upper comers... Looking forward to seeing what these bucks do next year!


----------



## Kyle 1974

broadonrod said:


> I love big main frame 8s!
> View attachment 1932162
> View attachment 1932170


that deer gives me special feelings


----------



## old 37

Man, what deer!!! You have got it down pat.


----------



## M Jones

Man Bret that was defiantly a 2 cool weekend! Enjoyed meeting new friends and hanging out. Special thanks to you and Rory! The sausage is outstanding....our hunts were increadable....not sure where else we could see that many studs at one stand....oh yeah the next stand over. Tell Travis I'll be sending him a new sharpie set for Christmas this year! Thanks again and cheers everyone!


----------



## Law Dog

Awesome pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Kyle 1974 said:


> that deer gives me special feelings


Me too! .. Thanks For the reply...



old 37 said:


> Man, what deer!!! You have got it down pat.


Thank you! We have worked hard to get here..



M Jones said:


> Man Bret that was defiantly a 2 cool weekend! Enjoyed meeting new friends and hanging out. Special thanks to you and Rory! The sausage is outstanding....our hunts were increadable....not sure where else we could see that many studs at one stand....oh yeah the next stand over. Tell Travis I'll be sending him a new sharpie set for Christmas this year! Thanks again and cheers everyone!


Had a blast!



Law Dog said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks!

Fried oysters tonight  Cottontail Dave in action...


----------



## capttravis

What a great time hanging out with some old friends and meeting new ones...that might be the hardest I have laughed for four days in my life! Thanks again Brett for having us all down and putting this together and Rory for bringing a whole trailer full of equipment to make it happen...


----------



## jgale

What a great group of guys and a very 2cool weekend! Man I don't think I've ever had that much fun or laughed so hard making sausage before. I'm not sure what the final tally was on sausage jokes but it had to have been in the 1,000's lol. Thank you Brett and Rory for all you all do leading up to this week in prep for this!


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> What a great time hanging out with some old friends and meeting new ones...that might be the hardest I have laughed for four days in my life! Thanks again Brett for having us all down and putting this together and Rory for bringing a whole trailer full of equipment to make it happen...


Was a blast Travis... Congrats on your first bow kills also!










jgale said:


> What a great group of guys and a very 2cool weekend! Man I don't think I've ever had that much fun or laughed so hard making sausage before. I'm not sure what the final tally was on sausage jokes but it had to have been in the 1,000's lol. Thank you Brett and Rory for all you all do leading up to this week in prep for this!


Mucho fun Jason.. See ya next weekend my brother!

I'm still trying to figure out what kept happening here with Mikey..


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what kept happening here with Mikey..
> View attachment 1933386











Travis' world renowned bloody Mary's couldn't have anything to do with that


----------



## FishingAggie

Agreed, Jason! Those were AWESOME! Great time hanging out with everyone! My ribs hurt from laughing so much. Brett, thanks for the hospitality. The Nunley-Chittam is one awesome place. BIG BUCKS EVERYWHERE!

Rory, thanks for making it possible and showing us the ropes. You are one working dude!


----------



## broadonrod

It was fun fellas! Neely really enjoyed your company!!! Like I said before we have met some great new friends off this site..

Few bucks from this morning.. First 2 nice upper coming main frame12 points and a really cool new narrow 8 point.. The top and bottom bucks are new.. It's kinda cool not hunting with trail cameras seeing new deer every day.. We are all still scouting for Dave a buck.. Dave found a really big new 10 point with split brow tine but he is going to pass him :/.. Few days left


----------



## rudytail10

Man it is always nice to see new ones like that.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

broadonrod said:


> I have no idea.. That is all Rory's equipment.. I know it is a 100 lb stuffer.. We did 1000 lbs and it went pretty darn fast.. I'm sure he will chime in..
> 
> Thanks for the replies.. Going to try and get some pics of a couple of nice bucks that just came out .. 2 more nice ones are at the protein feeder now also.. I'll get pics of them when they jump out..
> Brett


It's a 100lb Zuber EZ Pak water stuffer. It's a sweet stuffer but they are not cheap. I'm guessing a new one is in the 4k to 6k range. Used ones usually start in the $2,500 range on up.


----------



## broadonrod

I hate barb wire! Been building a couple feed stations... lol
Back in the stands in 30 minutes...


----------



## hog_down

do you not wear gloves when you are building barbed wire fence?


----------



## 98aggie77566

Where in the world does a person get oysters in Carrizo Springs??



Sure wish I coulda made it.....the sausage/summer sausage/snack sticks all look awesome.

We've been making our own for a while....but would have been a great learning experience to see how the pro's do it.

Maybe next year....wink wink!


----------



## Lagunaroy

That hoss laying down is perfect for a dos xx type pic. As an example :

"I don't normally rut this hard, but when I do"

"I need a DD sammich"

Not trying to hijack...just sayin. That is a great pic


----------



## broadonrod

Quick post lots of bucks right now..here are 3 of them


----------



## broadonrod

1 more just walked in..


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> I love big main frame 8s!
> View attachment 1932162
> View attachment 1932170


Me too


----------



## broadonrod

hog_down said:


> do you not wear gloves when you are building barbed wire fence?


I was wearing gloves lol!



98aggie77566 said:


> Where in the world does a person get oysters in Carrizo Springs??
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wish I coulda made it.....the sausage/summer sausage/snack sticks all look awesome.
> 
> We've been making our own for a while....but would have been a great learning experience to see how the pro's do it.
> 
> Maybe next year....wink wink!


Yes Sir.. The oysters we swiped from you when you were here ... Wish you could have made it they hit the spot!!!! Thanks again ....



Lagunaroy said:


> That hoss laying down is perfect for a dos xx type pic. As an example :
> 
> "I don't normally rut this hard, but when I do"
> 
> "I need a DD sammich"
> 
> Not trying to hijack...just sayin. That is a great pic


Thanks! That sucker got up and laid down in the same spot 3 times yesterday lol!

I ran out of battery on my phone during the hunt.. Saw a few more nice bucks right at dark.. The front hit this afternoon and was blowing about 25-30.. Temp dropped about 20 degrees.. Still was a great evening.. Matt and David both said they had one of their best hunts of the year. Bucks are getting tired but still penning the does pretty hard.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Guys, I had an awesome time down at the ranch! Mostly a great bunch of guys! 
It was great to see everyone and this years batch of Rory's sausage is off the chain!!! Until next year! Thanks again Brett for having me down! I'm very grateful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Yes, great times down there this last weekend, thanks again for inviting me out! Another thanks to everyone that helped out with the sausage and everything else that goes into a weekend of that caliber!


----------



## capttravis

ROBOWADER said:


> Yes, great times down there this last weekend, thanks again for inviting me out! Another thanks to everyone that helped out with the sausage and everything else that goes into a weekend of that caliber!


That was a lot of fun...congrats on your deer


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Yes, great times down there this last weekend, thanks again for inviting me out! Another thanks to everyone that helped out with the sausage and everything else that goes into a weekend of that caliber!


Had a blast my brother! What a great time for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok.. A little 8 point trivia before the evening hunt...Here is a shed antler we found at my stand this season.This shed is from a slick 8 point main frame buck with one small kicker. He was also an 8 point the year before around 130..
We figure this buck would have scored about 133 last year..

Cull or no cull?

Could he become a trophy?


----------



## sotexhookset

Age? If under 4 or 5 at your place I'd say keep feeding him. Not knowing but as old as you grow them there do they sometimes blow up or max out by then or always few years later? Mass and length look good to me but then again a 5.5 yo 130's deer is dead on my turd lease.


----------



## ROBOWADER

I would think anything is possible with those deer eating that double down.......How old is said buck?


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Age? If under 4 or 5 at your place I'd say keep feeding him. Not knowing but as old as you grow them there do they blow up before then or a few years later? Mass and length look good to me but then again a 5.5 yo 130's deer is dead on my turd lease.


The mass is ok but the beam is only 20" it looks longer in the pic.. I have several of these to show if this post get responses. Some fail some not.. We are pretty sure this buck is a 6 year old this year.. He was about 16-17" wide last year also..


----------



## Gearman

He Looks like he is trying to throw a lot of trash, under you management system I give him 2 more years which would but him at 8 or 9. Under most deer leases that deer is shot last year. So on your play he walks and his Brows split and he throws more trash off of G2 and G3. I still don't think he ever scores over 165 or 170 but on your ranch who knows haha


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Ok.. A little 8 point trivia before the evening hunt...Here is a shed antler we found at my stand this season.This shed is from a slick 8 point main frame buck with one small kicker. He was also an 8 point the year before around 130..
> We figure this buck would have scored about 133 last year..
> 
> Cull or no cull?
> 
> Could he become a trophy?
> 
> View attachment 1936114
> View attachment 1936122


Ok, il play....I say no......Now go ahead and post the pics that show I'm wrong.....


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I would say Cull. Why waste the feed on him when you have so many other great bucks to feed. If he had 25'' main beams with lots of mass I would have let him walk for one more year. With the feed and growth you have been seeing this year he should have grown like all of the other bucks. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## saltaholic

Cull- too many mouths to feed with better potential at 6 years old.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I would say Cull. Why waste the feed on him when you have so many other great bucks to feed. If he had 25'' main beams with lots of mass I would have let him walk for one more year. With the feed and growth you have been seeing this year he should have grown like all of the other bucks. Thats my 2 cents.


Remember the shed is last year.. I'll post his picture from this season in a while. I will post a picture of him after being on the double down deer protein soon.


----------



## rudytail10

I have had the plessure of going to your place the last couple years and looking at what the deer do there I would say leave him. I have noticed that there is a better than 60% chance that any 130in 8 on your place at 6yrs old is going to blow up at age 7-8. I do not know but i am willing to bet that Monicas deer was not much different than this one and look what he did. I would say leave him. If he only grows 5-6 inches next year then cull. If he blows up call me.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! I thought I would share a few 8 point successes with everyone since all I ever here through the deer hunting world is an 8 is an 8.. I'm not trying to trap anyone by posting these but hoping others realize that many time an 8 point can turn into the buck of a lifetime when put on a good feed program and given the opportunity.. We tend to look for 3 reasons not to shoot a buck instead of a single reason to shoot one.. For example this buck had good mass, a kicker and long brow tines.. This got him the free ride instead of he is a nice 8 shoot him! Doing this we have learned and seen first hand what can happen. It actually makes it hard to choose which buck to manage out of the heard. Being low fence we share management plans with others and all see management different weather it be right or wrong.. In the center of our place deer like this 8 point in the picture has had the chance to show us what he could do with age and feed.
Last year he was estimated to be 130-135 gross B&C as a slick 8 point frame and one small kicker with 20" main beams. This year we think the buck is 6 years old and has become a 10 point main frame showing signs of trying to grow 7 more kickers with 26" main beams... His spread added about 2" and mass is close to 40" if not already..This buck if given the chance with good feed and age could easily become a 200" free range whitetail..

I have more I will post up if anyone want to see them.. Im in no way say all 8s will do this. Just showing that done can..

Back in the stand... Pics of this evenings hunt coming as soon as the bucks show up.. I'm in a stand that hasn't been hunted in prob a couple of weeks this eve.. 
Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## c-hawk

Awesome, just goes to show that if given the opportunity and right nutrition than you can give them the potential to be magnificent animals. Y'all have been doing it right for years and keep getting better at it. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## broadonrod

c-hawk said:


> Awesome, just goes to show that if given the opportunity and right nutrition than you can give them the potential to be magnificent animals. Y'all have been doing it right for years and keep getting better at it. Keep up the great work!!


Thanks!!! Good hunt so far this eve.. Several bucks starting to show.. Still tending their does... Here are a few.. 3 more good ones at the protein feeder.. Hope they come in before it's to dark for pics.. 2 of the 3 are very nice.. I'll see if I can get a pic but they are at 125 yards and I don't have my tripod..

Here are the close ones..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

impressiveâ€¦â€¦.both the deer and the camera.


----------



## rudytail10

Always impressed by the time and effort y'all put into this thread. Thanks for doing this for all of us. The deer still look great the new feed is working wonders. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Remember the shed is last year.. I'll post his picture from this season in a while. I will post a picture of him after being on the double down deer protein soon.


OH NO, here we go. I'm sure it will be some unbelievable growth over the last year from being on the Double Down feed and be another absolute giant. I should have known. LOL. You got me on this one i'm sure.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I love that main frame 8 what a stud. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck finding Dave a deer yet or is he just getting that picky. Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

I'll take the 1st or last one! They are big old toads with loads of character. They are in my wheelhouse, wide or a monster 8! This is the 1st thread I go to and the last before I go to bed! Thanks for sharing with us poor souls!


----------



## sundownbrown

That last live pic from tonight, holy **** that deer has the best g2 I have ever seen


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> impressiveâ€¦â€¦.both the deer and the camera.


Thanks Mikey!



rudytail10 said:


> Always impressed by the time and effort y'all put into this thread. Thanks for doing this for all of us. The deer still look great the new feed is working wonders.
> Thanks! Looking forward to having y'all down next week on the varmint hunt! See ya soon..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





bowmansdad said:


> I'll take the 1st or last one! They are big old toads with loads of character. They are in my wheelhouse, wide or a monster 8! This is the 1st thread I go to and the last before I go to bed! Thanks for sharing with us poor souls!


Thanks a million! We really enjoy sharing the season! Thanks for the kind words!



sundownbrown said:


> That last live pic from tonight, holy **** that deer has the best g2 I have ever seen


That's a big 8 point... Can't wait to see him next year..
Thanks for the replies!!!

I'm going to post another 8 point example of last year and this year in a few minutes.. 
Thanks everyone for all the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> OH NO, here we go. I'm sure it will be some unbelievable growth over the last year from being on the Double Down feed and be another absolute giant. I should have known. LOL. You got me on this one i'm sure.


More 8 point trivia ... 
LOL... Thanks for the reply! Here is another 8 point main frame buck we left alive last year.. I have watched this buck for 4 seasons and he has always been an 8 point frame with a kicker or 2.. Here is his shed I found at the protein feeder and here is a picture of him from my bow stand last year.. He is about 165 as an 8 point with 2 kickers in the picture from last deer season.

Any guesses?

Did he go down hill and shrink up as a 8-9 year old 8 point?

Did he grow more kickers?

Is it possible an 8 point at 8-9 years old could grow more typical main frame points?

I'll post pics of him this year later..

Last years pics...


----------



## rudytail10

Deer looks very familiar.


----------



## BretE

Hey Brett, percentage wise, how many 8's would you say have popped as opposed to how many went down or stayed relatively the same?


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Hey Brett, percentage wise, how many 8's would you say have popped as opposed to how many went down or stayed relatively the same?


I would say most 8s that show character ( kickers, spread, mass, good brows 1 or all of these traits) all have a chance. Prob. 50% of our yearly trophies over the past years have been passed to reach full potential as mature 8 point main frames. For example Johns buck he shot as a 205 this year was a nice 140 class 8 with a half inch G4 and split brow 4 years ago and became a main frame 9 last year 160ish.. He popped into a 14 point 205 this year. It's hard to say.. Not all of them make a 170 plus but it amazes us every year how many do.. We leave all big frames weather they are 8s or not at least 3 years just to give them the opportunity. Monica's 185 this year was a 140 heavy horn 8 at 5 years old and this year popped into a 185" main frame 8.. 
Bobs 195" he took this year is a main frame 10 trying to grow a G 5 on his left beam was a 140 main frame-8 at 4 years old. He became a 14 point with a drop, forks and kickers this season.. It just shows you never know what they can do with a good feed program.

We have lots of big 8s here.. We really like the big main frames and don't mind them breeding at all! If a 25" 145" heavy horned 8 breeds the doe out of a 16" 20 pointer you could end up with a heck of an offspring.. 
Lots..... Of our 8s become trophies prob at least half or more of our trophies were mature 8s at one time.. 
Prob as many big 8s are passed here as big 10s and 12s and I would say equally become trophies.


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> I would say most 8s that show character ( kickers, spread, mass, good brows 1 or all of these traits) all have a chance. Prob. 50% of our yearly trophies over the past years have been passed to reach full potential as mature 8 point main frames. For example Johns buck he shot as a 205 this year was a nice 140 class 8 with a half inch G4 and split brow 4 years ago and became a main frame 9 last year 160ish.. He popped into a 14 point 205 this year. It's hard to say.. Not all of them make a 170 plus but it amazes us every year how many do.. We leave all big frames weather they are 8s or not at least 3 years just to give them the opportunity. Monica's 185 this year was a 140 heavy horn 8 at 5 years old and this year popped into a 185" main frame 8..
> Bobs 195" he took this year is a main frame 10 trying to grow a G 5 on his left beam was a 140 main frame-8 at 4 years old. He became a 14 point with a drop, forks and kickers this season.. It just shows you never know what they can do with a good feed program.
> 
> We have lots of big 8s here.. We really like the big main frames and don't mind them breeding at all! If a 25" 145" heavy horned 8 breeds the doe out of a 16" 20 pointer you could end up with a heck of an offspring..
> Lots..... Of our 8s become trophies prob at least half or more of our trophies were mature 8s at one time..
> Prob as many big 8s are passed here as big 10s and 12s and I would say equally become trophies.


Thx.....Kinda makes it hard to decide just what to shoot. Good problem to have.....


----------



## Big Guns 1971

The examples you give are awesome. The 8 points really can become monsters with time and nutrition. Thanks for showing the examples.


----------



## broadonrod

The 8 point shed in the picture above turned into a main frame 10 point this year. We estimated the buck to be 9 years old and he grew G 4s this year.. What actually happened is the buck grew G-2s off the back of his beams pushing last years G-3s into G-4s this season.. We see that a lot in older 8 point frames.. Everything about this old buck did well this season except the fact we found him dead in a tank .. I saw him before season and early in the season..

This year he added tines making him a main frame 10. He added mass around 40" of mass total.. He added a fork on his G-3 that was just a bump last year.. His main beams became crazy long.. His spread stayed about the same.. His brow tines added about 3 inches on one side and about 2" on the other. This buck was a true protein head... He was seen only at one stand over the past years and this year he exploded.. This year he went from the low-mid 160s as an 8 point frame to massive heavy 180s and a 10 point frame. This buck is a great example of another mature 8 point becoming a low fence monster buck. He was on the hit list but passed by our lease members. We under judged the buck and had him in the low 170s range.. Body sizes are really making it hard to judge some of the bucks this season..

Another cool 8 point main frame that popped this season..


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands... Dave and I are hunting next to each other this eve. I'm in the same stand as yesterday and he is in the next blind over. This area has been under hunter this year.. Hope we find him a monster!


----------



## broadonrod

Dave sent me this pic off his video camera a few minutes ago! He went out earlier than me.. I'm just getting settled in and some young bucks are moving in already...








Looks like a nice one...


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. I hope he finds his best one yet. Staying tuned

Holy ****

My heart is raceing and Im 300 miles away. lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Clayton! 
Here are my first little fellas to show up


----------



## rudytail10

Yes sir. That little guy is even more impressive then the one behind him. He is going to be a stud.


----------



## broadonrod

So far I picked the wrong stand this eve .. It's like a nursery here... 10 bucks 2 yrs old and under..


----------



## broadonrod

And then there was this in my 3 senderos ... Huh...


----------



## rut-ro

Big cat must be around for them to all leave.


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Big cat must be around for them to all leave.


I'm ready .. 22-250 in the corner..

Couple of bucks showing up now but still very spooky..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice big 10 just came in pushing a doe.. Some bucks starting to come in now. [


----------



## broadonrod

A BIG BOY just walked in.. Going to try and get a pic when he comes across the next sendero! Nice one! Hopefully pic in a minute!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Took the time to get some video and snapped these shots as he headed out with his doe... Very nice typical B&C class buck! Hope he comes back to get some more footage..


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice buck just came in for a bite of Double Down Deer protein there are 3 nice bucks around the protein feeder now ..


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet looking deer. Has it all mass height length and width. Too bad broke brow tine. Still a beast. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJ

Am I crazy?

I bought a feed trailer today. I will be outside Dilley this weekend and I am seriously considering hauling it down from Austin to pick up three tons of Double Down before I head back Monday...


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I've had the double down in my feeders for over 2 months now. I have watched buck after buck skip the corn and head straight for the protein. Other members on my lease are noticing the same thing, get a bite of DD and back to chasing does. We can't wait to see how well they hit it when they get back on their feeding routine after the rut. I was wondering if DD will be carried at another feed store in the future for easier access. It's a long drive from my lease to Dilley but I will make it if I have to. Love this feed and looking forward to seeing some major feeding this summer.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Do it!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

Will the DD be available anywhere else? Would love to try it up in central Texas


----------



## Trouthunter

Nice bucks as always Brett!

TH


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Sweet looking deer. Has it all mass height length and width. Too bad broke brow tine. Still a beast. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! He gets another year .. I about had a heart attack when he stepped out.. 


JeffJ said:


> Am I crazy?
> 
> I bought a feed trailer today. I will be outside Dilley this weekend and I am seriously considering hauling it down from Austin to pick up three tons of Double Down before I head back Monday...


Great! I think you will like it.. Our deer love the stuff and we are very impressed with the results... It's the first feed we have used that I feel is making a difference in our deers antlers and weight.. We don't plan on ever changing back to other brands again after what we are seeing.. 
Hope you see the same!!! Tell Jason we said Hello.. Brett


WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I've had the double down in my feeders for over 2 months now. I have watched buck after buck skip the corn and head straight for the protein. Other members on my lease are noticing the same thing, get a bite of DD and back to chasing does. We can't wait to see how well they hit it when they get back on their feeding routine after the rut. I was wondering if DD will be carried at another feed store in the future for easier access. It's a long drive from my lease to Dilley but I will make it if I have to. Love this feed and looking forward to seeing some major feeding this summer.


Glad to here they like it! Our deer are doing the same on the Double Down Feed.. I had several bucks eating out of both protein feeders this evening.. 
They are hammering it here for this time of the season.. Getting the bucks in shape now is very important IMHO ... Our deer are coming out of the rut in the best shape we have ever seen them.. Can't wait to see what they do on the DD next year already. 


saltaholic said:


> Will the DD be available anywhere else? Would love to try it up in central Texas


DF&G out of a Dilley Tx. Has the Double Down. 
Peggy's Circle V "Los Cuernos de Tejas" in Carrizo Springs just became a distributer of a Double Down Deer Protein yesterday and had her first 9 ton order already I think.. 
I'll post her info in a minute..

I think it will be available in El Campo Tx. In the next couple of weeks I'll find out ASAP..

I know Jason is working on a distributer in the hill county also.. I'll try and get all the info I can from him tomorrow on where else it will be sold at.. He said he hasn't been able to make it fast enough and the orders are piling in.. We had a ranch owner here last night for dinner from about 20 miles down the road.. He swapped over to Double Down and made his first order this morning..

Hope to have more info soon..

Thanks for all the replies! Brett Holden

Here is DF&G and Peggy's Circle V info to get the Double a Down Deer Feed as of now..


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Nice bucks as always Brett!
> 
> TH


Thanks TH! And by the way.. BB still alive and well


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Those are astonishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Sauz

I've noticed that main frame 8 points that have character, like what you've been describing, can turn into REALLY big deer. Especially when they get really old, meaning over 8 years old.

I've always passed on main frame 8 that have splits, kickers, heavy mass, or just big frames. I'll shoot slick 8 pointers, but if they have character they get passed until they are 6 or 7 years old. In my opinion the best 8 point to kill is a slick one, who's g2's lean forward almost like a crabclaw. These type of 8 points are normally always smaller 8 points and tend to turn into big 6 or 7 points when they get old

I have several pictures and sheds of bucks that where once on the cull list, but lucky avoided us and turned into 180" bucks. I found a shed once of a 4 year old 8pt that had bladed g2's and small kickers. Two years later I found one more of his sheds that had 11 points including a small drop and really heavy. At 8 years old the buck had 5 drop tines, a main frame 9 point, and grossed around 195 with 17 total points.

Another buck was a main frame 8 pointer at 4 and on the hit list, he ended up being killed at 8 years old with 16 points and was the 3rd biggest nontypical killed in Texas according to the TBGA that season. He still had an 8 point frame, but it grossed 167

So for all the people viewing this thread.... don't shoot 8 points with character, let them get OLD


----------



## broadonrod

El Sauz said:


> I've noticed that main frame 8 points that have character, like what you've been describing, can turn into REALLY big deer. Especially when they get really old, meaning over 8 years old.
> 
> I've always passed on main frame 8 that have splits, kickers, heavy mass, or just big frames. I'll shoot slick 8 pointers, but if they have character they get passed until they are 6 or 7 years old. In my opinion the best 8 point to kill is a slick one, who's g2's lean forward almost like a crabclaw. These type of 8 points are normally always smaller 8 points and tend to turn into big 6 or 7 points when they get old
> 
> I have several pictures and sheds of bucks that where once on the cull list, but lucky avoided us and turned into 180" bucks. I found a shed once of a 4 year old 8pt that had bladed g2's and small kickers. Two years later I found one more of his sheds that had 11 points including a small drop and really heavy. At 8 years old the buck had 5 drop tines, a main frame 9 point, and grossed around 195 with 17 total points.
> 
> Another buck was a main frame 8 pointer at 4 and on the hit list, he ended up being killed at 8 years old with 16 points and was the 3rd biggest nontypical killed in Texas according to the TBGA that season. He still had an 8 point frame, but it grossed 167
> 
> So for all the people viewing this thread.... don't shoot 8 points with character, let them get OLD


This.... Good post..

Now live from the camp fire..

First pic is Matt 15 minutes ago..

Second pic is real time .. This little pig thought he could just walk in here and eat our deers corn ... Well Matt says ..... Negative !!!


----------



## Fish2BTheBest

My favorite thread every year. Thanks for all the hard work keeping us updated.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good work Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny9

Brett you can have the horns to mount, I want to mount those balls !!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Brett, is that the first time you have seen the bigger deer you saw yesterday, this year?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

juan said:


> Brett you can have the horns to mount, I want to mount those balls !!!


That sounds awkward!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

These facts that Brett and a few others have really gone against the standard for what an 8 point can and will be. I look to see a lot of management practices starting to change. Only problem is Brett's place isn't a normal deer lease, there are so many deer that it can still be hunted like Brett wants and also still plenty to shoot. Seems like the logic once and 8 always an 8 goes out the window with the right feed program


----------



## elkhunter49

*Age+* solid genetics+* age + *proper amount of balanced protein + oh yea did I mention *age* = Monster bucks.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Gearman said:


> These facts that Brett and a few others have really gone against the standard for what an 8 point can and will be. I look to see a lot of management practices starting to change. Only problem is Brett's place isn't a normal deer lease, there are so many deer that it can still be hunted like Brett wants and also still plenty to shoot. Seems like the logic once and 8 always an 8 goes out the window with the right feed program


There are so many deer because they don't have a hunting ratio of 1 hunter to 100 acres. It is more like 1 to 1,000+ acres.


----------



## Gearman

Yes and no, They do have very few lease members, but look at the amount of hunts Brett shares with other, plus the family memebers that hunt and it isn't talked about on here. His ranch is a result of a game plan and letting them get old, not to mention great genetics. I don't know what it is about that area but I have hunted 3 different ranches in Maverick county and they have the right genetics no doubt. Actually if you talk to Brett the biologist wanted him to shoot a lot of deer when they first got started and he choose to not shoot that number and start feeding hard. Without the large amount of feed they put out the land could not support that many deer, but beign low fence the deer aren't trapped and can find food if he stopped tomorrow. Also as for the hunter ratio I think he has a very similar ratios that most south Texas places have maybe a few less hunters but I don't think it is uncommon in south Texas to see 1 hunter per 1000, thing is those places don't have the deer like this because of the feed program and they don't let deer go to 9 years old or older. A lot of place say 6 years old and then they start going down hill. What I haven't figured out yet is the deer we have shot in Webb county that were 6-7 had pretty ground down teeth and anything that we took that was 8 or 9 had no teeth left at all and I mean none at all. The place I hunt feeds protein but not as much as Brett and you see them often eating browse so I guess that is the difference. No matter the details I think we can all agree Bretts place is a very special and rare Texas Ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

Fish2BTheBest said:


> My favorite thread every year. Thanks for all the hard work keeping us updated.


Thanks! We have really enjoyed it also! Couple of weeks left here full time.. I'll miss this thread my self .. Thanks again..Brett



juan said:


> Brett you can have the horns to mount, I want to mount those balls !!!


 No way! We have plans for that sack lol..



Charlie Brown said:


> Brett, is that the first time you have seen the bigger deer you saw yesterday, this year?


 I had seen the deer once before earlier this year. The buck is a year or 2 to young on our plan so we haven't really looked for him much.. It was great to see him again yesterday.. He could end up being a true monster buck! I have watched him 3 years now.. Can't wait to see him next season!



Gearman said:


> These facts that Brett and a few others have really gone against the standard for what an 8 point can and will be. I look to see a lot of management practices starting to change. Only problem is Brett's place isn't a normal deer lease, there are so many deer that it can still be hunted like Brett wants and also still plenty to shoot. Seems like the logic once and 8 always an 8 goes out the window with the right feed program


Thanks!



elkhunter49 said:


> *Age+* solid genetics+* age + *proper amount of balanced protein + oh yea did I mention *age* = Monster bucks.


Thanks Baker!

I'm back in the stand .. I'm in one of my bow stands this eve.. I have only set here one time this year and saw a nice droptine buck.. There is a cull here I'm going to hunt this evening with my bow that Matt saw last week. I'm going to be scouting for Cottontail Dave at the same time.. There was a super wide buck here at the protein feeder when I pulled in to corn. Couldn't tell anything about him other than when he ran off he was WIDE!!! Not lots of points.. Hope he comes back.. Lots of doe and yearlings moving in now.. Hope to have live pics soon..

Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies! This thread has been a lot of fun! 
Brett Holden


----------



## Captn C

Gearman said:


> Yes and no, They do have very few lease members, but look at the amount of hunts Brett shares with other, plus the family memebers that hunt and it isn't talked about on here. His ranch is a result of a game plan and letting them get old, not to mention great genetics. I don't know what it is about that area but I have hunted 3 different ranches in Maverick county and they have the right genetics no doubt. Actually if you talk to Brett the biologist wanted him to shoot a lot of deer when they first got started and he choose to not shoot that number and start feeding hard. Without the large amount of feed they put out the land could not support that many deer, but beign low fence the deer aren't trapped and can find food if he stopped tomorrow. Also as for the hunter ratio I think he has a very similar ratios that most south Texas places have maybe a few less hunters but I don't think it is uncommon in south Texas to see 1 hunter per 1000, thing is those places don't have the deer like this because of the feed program and they don't let deer go to 9 years old or older. A lot of place say 6 years old and then they start going down hill. What I haven't figured out yet is the deer we have shot in Webb county that were 6-7 had pretty ground down teeth and anything that we took that was 8 or 9 had no teeth left at all and I mean none at all. The place I hunt feeds protein but not as much as Brett and you see them often eating browse so I guess that is the difference. No matter the details I think we can all agree Bretts place is a very special and rare Texas Ranch.


Great post...right along the lines I've been thinking. Most ranches can't let a deer go to 8-9 years because they will not have any teeth...so the antlers will have suffered because of lack of quality food.

Brett is feeding his animals so they don't suffer tooth wear like deer on natural food sources so he can allow a deer to reach older age without the tooth wear expereinced else where.

A deer heard on natural forage will have very few deer live to 7 or 8 years of age. We hunted a large track of land (10,000 acres) that had not been leased for a loooong time before we got it. I tracked the age on that heard and we only killed one that was 7.5yo...and I killed it. His horns were far from trophy class. The last lease I was on had unhunted property next door. I'm not sure how many acres, but we never heard a shot uin that direction the first several years we hunted there. We killed one there as well in that class. He was a great buck for the area...but very few deer lived that long there.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in... Here are a couple I'll post more in a minute when they jump out of the protein feeder pen. Some pretty nice ones.. Can't wait to see all of these next season. The wide one just came in too...



















































Another big one just walked in.. I'll get pics in a minute..


----------



## broadonrod

Baby giant stepping in to get a bite of Double Down Protein


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wowser!!! I have chub!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Mikeyhunts said:


> Wowser!!! I have chub!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just laughed like hell. Thanks mike I needed that. lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Just laughed like hell. Thanks mike I needed that. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was a great hunt.. That's a new bow blind I put up this season. It's at least .7 miles from any stand.. I have only hunted there once but it has had protein there for years. Some exciting upper comers there for sure. It's amazing how many nice bucks live between feed areas you only see at one location. Matt sat there the other day and saw 2 main frame 12s I didn't see this eve..

Dave saw a nice new buck this eve in the high 160s also.. He is still after his trophy.. Just a few days left ... We are all scouting again in the morning.. I'm looking forward to getting back and getting some of the clean pics of deer posted I have taken this season. It has been a blast capturing the bucks with a still camera this year more than ever..

The aging DVD should be good too. We are up to about 40 hours of deer footage total to turn in to the producer. I can't wait to see how the DVD turns out!

DF&G Wildlife Supply is doing very well with the new deer protein. I talked to Jason today and he had another big ranch confirm changing over to the Double Down deer feed that estimated usage of 240 tons a year.. Lots of big ranches have swapped over and lots of big orders coming in! I'm glad it is working out those folks are great! We love the feed and hope everyone sees the same success we have in their deer herd. I couldn't imagine not having this feed available after seeing what has happened here on our lease.

Thanks again everyone for the kind words and replies!

Now back to hog hunting the camp feeder ..


----------



## BretE

Brett, just exactly what do you consider a "cull" on your place?....


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett is there any chance that these two are related?

















Sure looks like one might be the dad. Don't know if they are from the same area of the ranch or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Brett, just exactly what do you consider a "cull" on your place?....


This! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett is there any chance that these two are related?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like one might be the dad. Don't know if they are from the same area of the ranch or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you amaze me each year with your eye for deer! 
That buck was taken from the next blind over! I think you may be right there..


----------



## broadonrod

Ok wishin4fishin... See if you get this buck.. You came here with your daughter 3 years ago and saw this buck while we were hunting together. He looked nothing like this.. Let's see if you get this one  he is still alive this season..


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Ok wishin4fishin... See if you get this buck.. You came here with your daughter 3 years ago and saw this buck while we were hunting together. He looked nothing like this.. Let's see if you get this one  he is still alive this season..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTr
> 
> I am more than willing to come cull this one for you.. Can be down in the morning


----------



## wishin4fishin

Is it the guy on the left from the back of the ranch?









If so that was my second favorite buck sighting of the weekend. Weren't you supposed to name that buck after me??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

Poor ol Stumpy. That year was his last full rut. He sure ended up being a brute for Monica the next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

If I remember correctly we figured him at either 4.5 or 5.5 and that was two seasons ago. Now he should be 6.5 or 7.5. Two years ago we figured him for low 80's. Wonder what he is this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> If I remember correctly we figured him at either 4.5 or 5.5 and that was two seasons ago. Now he should be 6.5 or 7.5. Two years ago we figured him for low 80's. Wonder what he is this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again great eye my brother! That was 3 seasons ago. Last year after a hard rut that buck became a 145-148 9 point... We went back through video footage and the records showed he was estimated to be a 6 year old the year you were here. I remember thinking he was 4-5 while you and your daughter were here. Once he fell off it had us wondering.. Many of our bucks fall after a hard rut at 6-8 years old then pop back into their best horns ever. This buck is a good example of one of them.. I recommended this buck be taken this season once he exploded again at 8 years old mainly because he was a typical buck most of his life and had already taken a drastic fall to a 9 point. He is a buck from my wife's stand in the back pasture as you mentioned and we sent 3 lease members back there to shoot him all passing him this year.. I could understand that lol he is pretty. Then again he could fall to pieces or become another 200" low fence monster next year. This kind of opportunity is what makes a 200" buck or a disappointed hunter the fallowing season it takes a good group of management minded hunters to pass a deer of this caliber . No matter what his seed has been spread for another year and that a good thing 

You still amaze me how you recognize all these deer year after year only being here on a short 3 day hunt 3 seasons ago!!! Wish you were on here full time! Your memory and eyes could be a helpful tool for sure!

So... What do you want to name him? He doesn't have one  lol..


----------



## Calfroper81

I would call him Edward Scissorhead


----------



## broadonrod

Calfroper81 said:


> I would call him Edward Scissorhead


...

Back in the stand this eve. I'm hunting a tripod this evening 3/4 of a mile from the bow blind I hunted yesterday.. I just climbed up and guess who steps out first..








Same buck I posted from my bows stand yesterday.

Another nice buck I recognize from a blind just showed up also.. It feels good to see these bucks doing their business in the center safest part of the ranch..

I'll get some more pics up soon..


----------



## broadonrod

This fella has a doe penned up in the brush just behind me.. Other bucks are just standing around beating up the brush.. There is a buck 60-70 yards back tearing up a tree but can't see him yet.. The tree is having a bad day lol..


----------



## broadonrod

These 2 just came in..


----------



## M Jones

I just infer how many wrecks you cause posting these this time of day! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> I just infer how many wrecks you cause posting these this time of day! Lol



Drive safe Marvin !

This little fella already ran into something bigger than him and lost half of his hat!


----------



## broadonrod

This sucker is still here with his doe.. Getting some great breeding footage for the DVD this eve..


----------



## FISH TAILS

I sure was not having any fun at the office today!! I can't wait to get there for the last weekend of the season it has been a truly awesome season! It may take me all year to go through 50GB of pictures and video!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great stuff Brett, awesome animals. Thanks for sharing buddy!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> This sucker is still here with his doe.. Getting some great breeding footage for the DVD this eve..


That deer is amazing! One of my favorites on this thread!! He is beautiful!!!! I love me some drop tine!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

I agree mike. That's one hell of a deer. One of many we both have had the pleasure to see. I just still can not get over how much they all grew in a years time. Next season should be amazing. Double down feed is without a doubt the best on the market. How much more proof do you need. Thanks for sharing Brett see ya soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great stuff Brett, awesome animals. Thanks for sharing buddy!!


Thanks again Baker! Once again I wish you were here with that camera of yours! Hope to get you back over here again next season!



Mikeyhunts said:


> That deer is amazing! One of my favorites on this thread!! He is beautiful!!!! I love me some drop tine!!!
> Thanks Mikey!
> 
> I like that one my self... I'll bet he double drops next year or the year after.. He has 2 more bumps on the bottom of his beams that look like he could grow them.. He had no drops the past 2 years.. I'm giving credit to the feed again. We have seen lots of drop tines this year and more kickers and forks than ever.. The mass has also been incredible this year... I think we are at around 20 deer with drops counting little 1-2"inch drops.. Can't wait to see the deer next year already! We took more deer over all this year than we have in the past years making some room for the upper comers. If you go to a stand now you can't eve tell we took anything! They are hammering the Double Down deer feed... We are also adding 6-10 more 3000 lb feed locations! Really excited about the next few deer seasons... Thanks again my brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rudytail10 said:


> I agree mike. That's one hell of a deer. One of many we both have had the pleasure to see. I just still can not get over how much they all grew in a years time. Next season should be amazing. Double down feed is without a doubt the best on the market. How much more proof do you need. Thanks for sharing Brett see ya soon. Yes sir! See y'all this weekend.. Time to get after those coyotes and bobcats ! Looking forward to it!
> 
> We are in the stands now.. Munch man and I just had our first nice buck walk out.. The weather really warmed up today and the bucks look like they are getting a late start.. The one that just walked out went straight to the protein feeder and is knocking out some Double Down now ..
> 
> I think this is one off the most important times of the year to get the bucks on the protein to see results the following season! I'm glad to see they are hammering it!
> 
> Live pics from the stand soon when they come in closer!
> 
> Thanks for the replies fellas!!! Brett
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First couple of bucks in this eve! 
Live from a Double Down feed station on the Nunley Chittim 









Pics are a long way off.. More live shots when they come in closer..


----------



## Gearman

My goodness that deer is tall!!


----------



## saltwater4life

How much longer till you move back home for the summer? Some amazing animals you got on the ranch brett. Thanks for sharing all season. Definitely a daily routine for me to check on this tread since thabksgiving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> My goodness that deer is tall!!


He is a cool buck.. Not much on his spread though lol.. We had a great hunt this eve.. Lots of deer not any really big ones but lots of them. Thanks for the reply!



saltwater4life said:


> How much longer till you move back home for the summer? Some amazing animals you got on the ranch brett. Thanks for sharing all season. Definitely a daily routine for me to check on this tread since thabksgiving
> 
> Thanks!!! Almost done here .. Regular deer season ends tomorrow.. We will still be here for a while hunting varmints. Even off season we are here at least 5-6 days a month working, feeding and scouting.. Looking forward to our toy run varmint hunt next weekend. I'm pretty excited about next season already.. It's a lot of fun watching the ranch progress.. We have all been sitting around the fire this eve watching video of deer that have been passed this season and talking about how much we enjoyed this years hunts.. It has truly been a blast!
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Oh... Almost forgot.. Noah one of our guest youth hunters took his first hog ever today! It was actually his first time to hunt anything. Here is a pic of his big hog! Running snares with the kiddos tomorrow I'll post pics as we go..
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the kind words and replies through out the season!
> Brett
> 
> Here is Noah's hog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

What's the word today. Any monster hit the ground 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> What's the word today. Any monster hit the ground
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No deer today.. Saw some good ones but no shooters..

Did run some snares with the kiddos and built some feed pens ... More Double Down deer feed going out


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome. Nice badger. Can't wait to get a few myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome. Nice badger. Can't wait to get a few myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


See ya soon..

Here is a nice young buck.. He could really end up being a great deer..

Live hunt with me and my nephew Munch Man.. First buck out.


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is missing part if his hat!


----------



## Gearman

Brett I would like to thank you for putting up this thread and keeping us posted on your season. For everyone that got to hunt the ranch yall should feel very blessed. Great season Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Brett I would like to thank you for putting up this thread and keeping us posted on your season. For everyone that got to hunt the ranch yall should feel very blessed. Great season Brett


Thank you Sir! It was a blast! The end of regular deer season is here ... 
We will still be here at the ranch for a while working and hunting varmints .. I will post a few more pics I'm sure before we leave.. Thanks for all the kind words and replies! 
Brett Holden

Live, the last evening deer hunt of 2014- 2015 season.


----------



## Bull Minnow

It's been a hoot watching this thread. You are doing right Brett. Keep it up. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## bowmansdad

What are we going to do now? Absolutely awesome thread, Brett, thanks for sharing again. I'll say it again, your lease is the best in Texas, if not the US, hands down! No one had the quality and numbers of great deer that y'all have!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## ReelEasy

Brett, 

Like others have said before; This has really kept me more than entertained. Your thread had me feeling like I enjoyed a hunt every time you posted a updated even tho I've worked all season long in the big sand box of Saudi Arabia. Please keep your posts coming on the blue water board so many people are living vicariously thru your threads lol.

Thanks again,

Aaron


----------



## wrmcdonald5

Thanks Brett for all the updates, pics, and allowing us to join you daily. Awesome, Just awesome!!!!!

Mac


----------



## old 37

Brett, you guys really know what you are doing and thanks for letting us enjoy through the pictures, the experience.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thanks again for taking the time to post and share your hunting experiences with us from this great ranch. It's a great feeling knowing how passionate you are about the outdoors and your willingness to share that experience with many others this year. I'm sure you have changed many lives forever. You are a great person and a very giving Man. This is evident from everything that you do for others that are less fortunate than you. This world needs more people like you. I really hate to see this season end as I'm sure you are but I can't wait to see what's in store for next season. God Bless you and your family and may the 2015-2016 season be even more impressive than this year.


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, cant say enough about the deer you grow, Thanks for sharing with us that will never see that quality on the hoof.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the kind replies!!! Deer season has ended but the camp tank was loaded with dove this morning and Matt nailed one with a band.. Im going to shoot a few this eve. 









We ordered a 28 ton feed bin that will be here tomorrow.. Dave is building a pad for it now.. We are pretty excited about the new feed wagon and over head feed bin...






















I'll post pics of the new over head feed bin when it shows up tomorrow..

I've been running snares today.. here are a couple of coyotes so far ..
















One to look for next year.. This big buck gets another year of eating Double Down Deer Protein! This is off video footage from yesterday eve..
































Thanks again for all the kind words and replies..


----------



## BigBuck

*Thread*

I just wanted to add my voice to those who have said thank you for posting this thread. Love seeing those big old South Texas bucks. I may never be able to afford to hunt like that, but I sure do enjoy watching others do it!
Thanks for the thread, can't wait to see what those bucks look like next year.
BB


----------



## broadonrod

BigBuck said:


> I just wanted to add my voice to those who have said thank you for posting this thread. Love seeing those big old South Texas bucks. I may never be able to afford to hunt like that, but I sure do enjoy watching others do it!
> Thanks for the thread, can't wait to see what those bucks look like next year.
> BB


Thank you Sir! It has been a blast sharing the season! I'll be leaving in the next week or so.. Can't wait for next year already ...

Thanks again Brett

Live from the camp tank..


----------



## Law Dog

Brett, 
Like others have said before; Your thread is great with awesome pics. I think it's great how you get the kids involved with the outdoors. Thanks again,


----------



## C-Man87

You da man Brett! Thanks for sharing with us the bad *** season!


----------



## Johnny9

Hey Brett, a couple of questions answered before you leave. What did the buck found dead in your tank score? and did Two Hung Way Too Low make it thru the season so far? I have followed you post for a couple of years and have really enjoyed following all your pictures and updates. I have a lot of respect for what you have accomplished on the Nunley Chittum Holden Pasture. Good luck fishing this summer.


Signed a Ft Bend CCA ex Member


----------



## awesum

X2 what others said.

This thread each year is ultimate entertainment for those of us hunting our own land with so-so bucks on it.

Hope to see you at the fishing show in a few weeks.

Bobby


----------



## sundownbrown

Now when fishing season starts you need to do a live thread from the Boobytrap


----------



## broadonrod

Law Dog said:


> Brett,
> Like others have said before; Your thread is great with awesome pics. I think it's great how you get the kids involved with the outdoors. Thanks again,


Thanks!!! It was a blast! 


C-Man87 said:


> You da man Brett! Thanks for sharing with us the bad *** season![/QUOTE
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> awesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 what others said.
> 
> This thread each year is ultimate entertainment for those of us hunting our own land with so-so bucks on it.
> 
> Hope to see you at the fishing show in a few weeks.
> 
> Bobby
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! See ya there! We are working on the swordfish seminar dates now.. ðŸ˜€
> 
> 
> 
> sundownbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now when fishing season starts you need to do a live thread from the Boobytrap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to fishing season! Thanks for all the kind words!
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

juan said:


> Hey Brett, a couple of questions answered before you leave. What did the buck found dead in your tank score? and did Two Hung Way Too Low make it thru the season so far? I have followed you post for a couple of years and have really enjoyed following all your pictures and updates. I have a lot of respect for what you have accomplished on the Nunley Chittum Holden Pasture. Good luck fishing this summer.
> 
> Signed a Ft Bend CCA ex Member


Thanks !!!!

The buck we found in the pond was around 184 i think.. 
Big Balls is still alive.. He seemed to be in good shape when we last saw him. Hope he makes it through the year..

Thanks for the kind words..

I'm at the gate meeting the truck with our over head bin.. I'll post pics of it going up in a while.

We are fixing to get after the coyotes and bobcats for a few days I'll post up some pics if we do any good..

Thanks again everyone we have really enjoyed sharing the season..

It is deer jerky day today.. We are hanging 40 lbs of jerky this morning.. I'll post pics of that too soon ..

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to run snares...

Feed bin is here we are ready for another 28 tons of Double Down deer protein pellets!

Jerky is smoking.. Here are a couple pics.. Hope we whacked the coyotes this morning.. Getting a later start than I like running the snares..


----------



## broadonrod

Finished up the snares. Three coyotes not a bad run .. I'm thinking days like this save a lot of deer ...


----------



## wishin4fishin

No telling what profits you will get from those three dead yotes. Might have one extra book deer running around in the future. I know you have hit the varmints hard over the past several seasons. About how many coyotes do you think you take each season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> No telling what profits you will get from those three dead yotes. Might have one extra book deer running around in the future. I know you have hit the varmints hard over the past several seasons. About how many coyotes do you think you take each season?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm out hunting coyotes my self right now. We hope to hit 100 coyotes this year trapping and calling all together.

That's a good average year to year. Some years are better than others.

All the lease members do quite a bit of calling... Post rut and when the fawns hit the ground can be tough on the deer if we don't keep them in check..


----------



## rudytail10

Don't shoot them all. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Don't shoot them all. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We have plenty left for ya  should be good weather for calling about the time y'all get here.. 

Looking forward to having y'all down again my brother..


----------



## jgale

Man what a season! It seemed to fly by. Being down there seeing those big bucks first hand is a sight to behold for sure. I'm already looking forward to next year! Special thanks to Brett, Matt, and all the other guys who work so hard on and off season to make that place as special as it is! Thanks for heck of a great season guys!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> We have plenty left for ya  should be good weather for calling about the time y'all get here..
> 
> Looking forward to having y'all down again my brother..


Yes sir can't wait. It will be a blast. Thanks for having us down after season it's been crazy at work and I know my brother is pumped to go. Thanks again. And we will see ya soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Man what a season! It seemed to fly by. Being down there seeing those big bucks first hand is a sight to behold for sure. I'm already looking forward to next year! Special thanks to Brett, Matt, and all the other guys who work so hard on and off season to make that place as special as it is! Thanks for heck of a great season guys!


Jason it was a blast! You and your family are incredible! We are fortunate to have you a part of the deer lease. ! Thank you for for a great season this year! Looking forward to next year as well! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Yes sir can't wait. It will be a blast. Thanks for having us down after season it's been crazy at work and I know my brother is pumped to go. Thanks again. And we will see ya soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bring warm clothes, good steaks and lots of bullets 
See y'all soon! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ROBOWADER

*What a fantastic place and the guys make it even better!*



jgale said:


> Man what a season! It seemed to fly by. Being down there seeing those big bucks first hand is a sight to behold for sure. I'm already looking forward to next year! Special thanks to Brett, Matt, and all the other guys who work so hard on and off season to make that place as special as it is! Thanks for heck of a great season guys!


Like you say, seeing those big mule looking deer is something else! Special thanks to all of you guys that make it happen, you know who you are!!!!!

All the guys on the lease are exceptional individuals!!!!

Brett Holden made this deer season very special for my daughter. She got to see 200 inch bucks, shoot some pigs, a doe and a real nice buck. 
Only bad thing is she is spoiled now.

Special thanks to Matt and Brett for guiding her, she and I learned tons about trophy deer hunting.

I was fortunate enough to be able to go back down and spend 4 days helping make sausage and trying to thing the pig heard. Luckily for me we needed some jerky meat. Thanks again to Brett for giving permission to shoot a certain cull and for Matt making it happen!

Nicolette should be getting her buck back from our taxidermist in a few months. She already has a spot picked out on the wall...

Thanks again you guys!!!!!

Here are some pics, some may be repeats.


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Like you say, seeing those big mule looking deer is something else! Special thanks to all of you guys that make it happen, you know who you are!!!!!
> 
> All the guys on the lease are exceptional individuals!!!!
> 
> Brett Holden made this deer season very special for my daughter. She got to see 200 inch bucks, shoot some pigs, a doe and a real nice buck.
> Only bad thing is she is spoiled now.
> 
> Special thanks to Matt and Brett for guiding her, she and I learned tons about trophy deer hunting.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to go back down and spend 4 days helping make sausage and trying to thing the pig heard. Luckily for me we needed some jerky meat. Thanks again to Brett for giving permission to shoot a certain cull and for Matt making it happen!
> 
> Nicolette should be getting her buck back from our taxidermist in a few months. She already has a spot picked out on the wall...
> 
> Thanks again you guys!!!!!
> 
> Here are some pics, some may be repeats.


Thanks Mark! It was a pleasure having you and your daughter here at the Ranch!

That young lady can shoot too!

We have met a lot of great folks through this forum for sure!

Can't wait to see Nicolette's deer when she gets it on the wall!

Thanks again my brother!

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

VIDEO! Live from the camp fire! Nunley Chittim Ranch.

Part-1 ðŸ˜³


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> VIDEO! Live from the camp fire! Nunley Chittim Ranch.
> 
> Part-1 ðŸ˜³


I like this video... THat buck doesn't know what to do. He was all bowed up though.


----------



## broadonrod

Predator control  got a big one and 2 coyotes this morning.


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> Predator control  got a big one and 2 coyotes this morning.


Kill em all!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

What do you think that Bobcat weighed? That's one of the biggest ones that I have seen in a long time...That one could take down a fawn with ease..


----------



## bigfishtx

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What do you think that Bobcat weighed? That's one of the biggest ones that I have seen in a long time...That one could take down a fawn with ease..


Curious how you can say it is big with nothing to judge the size by, other a picture of the front 1/3 of the cat?


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Curious how you can say it is big with nothing to judge the size by, other a picture of the front 1/3 of the cat?


Well first off you need to look a little closer at the photo. I may not be able to spell but math is easy. This would be closer to 1/3 lol. Be nice... 









Thanks for the reply Big Guns 1971. 
It was a pretty good size cat prob 25 lbs and they do catch deer. We have seen 2 over the past years here from stands riding full grown doe.

Much like an 80-100 lb mountain lion killing a 250 lb buck I think the 20-30 lb bobcats take their share of 15-75 lb deer, young bucks and doe. It is all part of the management program. Some don't realize how hard we work here to maintain our predators year to year. 
Thanks again for the reply! 
Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

*What a Season To Remember!*

Man it is hard to be back at work with the season finally over. I had a great time this year on the ranch and learned a lot looking at so many deer over 160. The age part still has me baffled I think I am okay to 6 and 10+ but those guys in the middle are hard to tell. I want to thank you again Brett for having me on the place as a management hunter and getting to take the biggest deer I have ever shot. I really think you Matt and David got it going on and are a well oiled machine out there. I am really looking forward to seeing what all the deer do on another year of Double Down Feed, I know I had my eyes on a few for next year that may turn into true monsters. I am amazed at how fast it went by and am ready for next year already!!! I will see ya this weekend when I come to take my Tahoe back home for repairs.


----------



## bigfishtx

broadonrod said:


> Well first off you need to look a little closer at the photo. I may not be able to spell but math is easy. This would be closer to 1/3 lol. Be nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Big Guns 1971.
> It was a pretty good size cat prob 25 lbs and they do catch deer. We have seen 2 over the past years here from stands riding full grown doe.
> 
> Much like an 80-100 lb mountain lion killing a 250 lb buck I think the 20-30 lb bobcats take their share of 15-75 lb deer, young bucks and doe. It is all part of the management program. Some don't realize how hard we work here to maintain our predators year to year.
> Thanks again for the reply!
> Brett


Lol


----------



## Cynoscion

Hippie


----------



## sotexhookset

Lmao! Sorry to post here again with non hunting material but dam that's funny.


----------



## whiskey1

Mmmmm


----------



## saltaholic

Hahaha love the replies!!! Choot em!!


----------



## sundownbrown

My dad saw a bobcat chasing a full grown doe at our old place in beeville, after seeing that we shoot everyone he sees, in one sit he once shot 3, no more deer killing for them


----------



## bigfishtx

sundownbrown said:


> My dad saw a bobcat chasing a full grown doe at our old place in beeville, after seeing that we shoot everyone he sees, in one sit he once shot 3, no more deer killing for them


We found a full grown doe that was a cat kill, covered in leaves and very fresh. It had one full hindquarter eaten. I set a camera on it and a big tom bobcat had taken her.
I never thought they ate full grown deer but they do, and deer are scared to death of them. I imagine a post rut buck that is run down could fall prey too.


----------



## sea sick

That is a big bob cat.... it must have been eating that double down protein!!!
The badger was cool to. Nice hunting year...


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies!!!

Our predator hunters have arrived! Watch out varmints!

I'll update our hunt over the next couple of days with pics..

Thanks Clayton and Amy Ryan for bidding and winning the this varmint hunt in the Toy Run auction here on 2cool! These folks with Ryan Services made a lot of kids happy this Christmas!

Here we go.. Headed out now..


----------



## fisHRman

I want to thank you again for taking the time to share all of these pictures and stories with us. It has become a staple for me during hunting season to check out this thread as often as possible. Thanks too for helping to ingrain a love of hunting and the outdoors on so many young people. You are doing a great service to many people. Keep up the good work!


----------



## broadonrod

Amy just took out the first coyote of the hunt! We are calling now at our 3rd spot! It's Clayton's turn on the gun!
















More pics to come!


----------



## broadonrod

Clayton is a dead eye! 100 yards and another dead coyote!









Back on the move.. We are going to stop at a blind in a couple of minutes and try to get Amy a javalina before we move to our next calling spot.


----------



## broadonrod

Amy is on them! Picking out a big one for her trophy!


----------



## broadonrod

Amy got her first javalina... Back to calling.. Going to try and find Clayton a bobcat in the cactus flat.. More pics soon


----------



## elkhunter49

Great pics Brett, thanks for sharing as always. It's as close to hunting as I'm going to get for a few months so keep em coming please!


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> I want to thank you again for taking the time to share all of these pictures and stories with us. It has become a staple for me during hunting season to check out this thread as often as possible. Thanks too for helping to ingrain a love of hunting and the outdoors on so many young people. You are doing a great service to many people. Keep up the good work!






elkhunter49 said:


> Great pics Brett, thanks for sharing as always. It's as close to hunting as I'm going to get for a few months so keep em coming please!




Thanks guys for the kind words and replies! The coyotes are moving good just following the cold and rain. Clayton nailed this one a few minutes ago.. No bobcats yet but I would rather get the yotes anyway


----------



## broadonrod

Back at camp for some lunch and look what showed up!

I guess we will be adding some more Double Down Deer Feed to the pasture .. After seeing what this feed did for our deer this past season we decided to add some more Double Down deer protein!

We have 3 more protein feeders coming in today.. After all the years feeding protein here on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this is the first supplement deer feed we think has actually made a BIG difference. We have tried several different " top of the line" brands of deer feed and have taken nice bucks but never had results like we have seen on the Double Down custom protein blend.. The bucks are eating a lot now coming out of the rut. For info on where to get the NEW Custom Blend Double Down Deer Feed ( bulk or bagged) you can email me at [email protected] or contact Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply on his cell at 
(830) 965-3460

Live from camp!
































We are headed out again! 
Clayton is going with Matt and I'm taking Amy with me.. Clayton is going to try his luck with his bow this eve.

More pics coming.

Thanks again everyone for the replies and kind words! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Stopped and put some corn out to try and get Amy a hog here for a few minutes and a few bucks have showed up but no hogs yet. We are going to give this spot a few minutes and move or start calling for predators again.

Here are a couple of live pics while we wait.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dang it man! You are going to have 6 feeders at every stand! Those deer are going to be so fat they can't move!!! Congrats to Clayton and Amy on the varmints!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One more little fella just came in. Still no hogs yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dang it man! You are going to have 6 feeders at every stand! Those deer are going to be so fat they can't move!!! Congrats to Clayton and Amy on the varmints!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These feeders are going between stands Mikey. We have some pretty big areas with nothing in them. Amy said thanks


----------



## broadonrod

Ran out of battery this eve. Clayton and Amy had great hunts! Here are a few pics from this evening..


----------



## dgfox

*Awesome Place*

What fantastic pics -- love to see a hunting ranch done right at every step.


----------



## broadonrod

dgfox said:


> What fantastic pics -- love to see a hunting ranch done right at every step.


Thanks! Live pic another cat down.. Off calling to the next spot!


----------



## broadonrod

Amy just nailed a giant bobcat! This is our biggest this year by far and one of the biggest bobcats I have ever seen! We will weigh it later.. What a monster Tom cat and happy hunter 























Off to another spot


----------



## elkhunter49

Beautiful Cat Brett, congrats to your hunters. I killed a cat about 20 years ago in Irion county that weighed 41 and he was as big as I've ever seen. The Tom in the photo looks ever bit a large. Tell them not to make the mistake I made and get it mounted. Cats that size don't come around often. Baker


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Beautiful Cat Brett, congrats to your hunters. I killed a cat about 20 years ago in Irion county that weighed 41 and he was as big as I've ever seen. The Tom in the photo looks ever bit a large. Tell them not to make the mistake I made and get it mounted. Cats that size don't come around often. Baker


That's a big one Baker! Amy is getting this cat mounted she said.. It's a nice one for sure. We are still out hunting.. Clayton just took another coyote and I forgot to take a picture lol. Amy just took her second Javalina.. She is limited out lol. Off to the next spot.


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Amy just nailed a giant bobcat! This is our biggest this year by far and one of the biggest bobcats I have ever seen! We will weigh it later.. What a monster Tom cat and happy hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to another spot


That's a big cat for sure!! Looks like you guys and gal  are having a blast!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dang it man! You are going to have 6 feeders at every stand! Those deer are going to be so fat they can't move!!! Congrats to Clayton and Amy on the varmints!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Clayton and Amy. Nice kill's. I think the deer are already at that point. They look HEALTHY...


----------



## broadonrod

Clayton, Amy... We had a blast! Thanks for coming again this season from all of us here at the Holden Roofing Pasture- Nunley Chittim Ranch! Looking forward to having y'all back again next year!

It's a sad evening here.. I my self and headed out in the morning... It's been a great season spending time with all the friend and family and meeting lots of new friends as well..

Thanks again everyone for all the super kind words and replies! This thread has been lots of fun!

We are very fortunate to have great ranch owners to lease from that allow us to enjoy their incredible ranch so thanks to the Nunley Family for being he best ranch owners in the world!

Looking forward to next year already! Can't wait to see what the bucks do on the new feed again this coming season!

If anyone has any questions about Double Down Deer Protein, getting on the list to be a lease member or book a management hunt for next year. You can email us at [email protected]

Thanks again Brett Holden

Live from camp


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Do you monitor deer growth during the offseason via trail/game cameras?


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Do you monitor deer growth during the offseason via trail/game cameras?


Around 30 including some live feeds online with their own towers we can watch from home. Most are not set to watch deer though ... We set 2-3 on the deer, the rest are for other reasons .

We really enjoy the surprise of seeing the deer step out in person. We do set up and watch a few as they grow at a couple protein stations. We are at the ranch many days a month off season. If we see a big deer and can't find him sometimes we will run a couple trail cams.

We haven't flown the ranch in years and we are discussing flying it for a few hours this year just to take some pics and look for big sheds. We may shoot a few coyotes also í ½í¸Š... Our trapper said he took around 40 coyotes off the ranch in a day last year from a chopper.

We laid off the trail cams and flying once we realized as a group that it took much of the fun, excitement and surprise out of our hunts.. We think we saw around 60 maybe 70 % of our bucks this year.. Every day our lease members would come in with a video of deer we had never seen or hadn't seen all year. That keeps a lot of excitement in the camp for sure. The trail cams are a great tool in many ways IMO but it sure is cool seeing a monster buck just step out during your hunt that you never knew was there.

I put 3 cams out last year 2 months before season and it was fun going through them waiting on opening day..  We were counting bucks and does at feed locations during that time. Mainly trying to see the ratio of bucks and does at those feed stations.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few preseason pics from one feed location. Knocking out some Double Down deer protein


----------



## rudytail10

Man what a year. I can't think you all enough for the hospitality and the first class service. What an amazing experience and what amazing people. It has been my pleasure to come back to your place year after year and to see the improvement in the deer heard. This year was a shock. Still can't believe how much the deer grew. Thank you for everything my brother. From me and the whole Ryan family many thanks to you your family and everyone on the Nunley Chittiam. Many memories were made this year that will last forever. See y'all soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

rudytail10 said:


> Man what a year. I can't think you all enough for the hospitality and the first class service. What an amazing experience and what amazing people. It has been my pleasure to come back to your place year after year and to see the improvement in the deer heard. This year was a shock. Still can't believe how much the deer grew. Thank you for everything my brother. From me and the whole Ryan family many thanks to you your family and everyone on the Nunley Chittiam. Many memories were made this year that will last forever. See y'all soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well said Mr Ryan. Couldn't say it any better!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man what a year. I can't think you all enough for the hospitality and the first class service. What an amazing experience and what amazing people. It has been my pleasure to come back to your place year after year and to see the improvement in the deer heard. This year was a shock. Still can't believe how much the deer grew. Thank you for everything my brother. From me and the whole Ryan family many thanks to you your family and everyone on the Nunley Chittiam. Many memories were made this year that will last forever. See y'all soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Mikeyhunts said:


> Well said Mr Ryan. Couldn't say it any better!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton and Mikey! It was a blast having both of you and the families down. As y'all said great memories! Lots of fun. The season ended to soon ..
Can't wait for next year already ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Just going through the deer contest results. Congrats to Tristan one of our Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners this year. Tristan was one of our winners here on 2cool and took this nice 9 point! Looks like he will be getting a few jackets from the deer contest! Here are some pics I took off a few of the deer contest websites of his trophy buck!

I'm headed down to fill feeders this week. If I get a chance to sit and watch some deer I'll post some pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Glad to back around the campfire! Filled up the feed boards here at camp having a cold one! 
Live...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett, did yall do any good last weekend?? We need details man! Spill it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, did yall do any good last weekend?? We need details man! Spill it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a great time Mikey! We saw a lot of nice deer and added a couple of new guys to the lease. Basically putting up stands and filled feeders. The new members sat in a couple of stands. I think they were happy with what they saw .. The deer didn't hit the protein near as hard as usual the ranch is greening up fast. Lots of new growth on the ground! We took out a few pigs and mostly just worked around the ranch. We did see a couple of bucks we hadn't seen all year. I'll load some pics soon as I get a chance. We found a super nice young buck a mountain lion killed.. that was disappointing :/.. There were tracks all around it I wish I would have thought of putting up a trail cam on the kill.

Double Down Deer Feed now has a face book page. There will be lots of before and after pictures of deer from last season to this season posted regularly and a lot of aging pictures of deer we have history on. Everyone go in and like the page please and share it with friends.

Thanks for the reply Mikey.. I miss this thread..

Here is the Double Down deer feed Facebook link..

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Double-Down-Deer-Feed/390215467803256


----------



## broadonrod

*Rattling a buck*

Going through videos of the season we have around 75 bucks being rattled up on film.. Here is a short clip of David rattling up a buck with Matt and one of our guest hunter. Matt and the hunter are in the truck rack with Cottontail Dave on the ground banging horns.

Took a break and YT a short clip.. This buck runs up on dave pretty close.


----------



## Hunter

Great footage. It's amazing to me how they can come from a long way off and know right where that sounds is coming from-down to a few square feet. The one week they're really hot is my favorite time of year.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's amazing footage of a hoss deer!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

That buck was on a mission! Dave is lucky he didn't get bred as determined as that buck looked :rotfl:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> That buck was on a mission! Dave is lucky he didn't get bred as determined as that buck looked :rotfl:


Now THAT would be good video footage!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> Great footage. It's amazing to me how they can come from a long way off and know right where that sounds is coming from-down to a few square feet. The one week they're really hot is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the reply... My favorite time of the season too.. I love seeing the bucks come to horns.

Dave and a couple of other members just got back from the ranch. 
They built a couple of new protein stations and checked on a few feeders we put up last week. He said all the bucks still had there horns.. Im looking forwrd to this years shed hunting. It won't be long before they start dropping..

Like us at Double Down Deer Feed on Face book.. Here is the link..
Thanks guys for the replies..

*http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*

Another buck after a quick bite of Double Down Deer Feed..


----------



## broadonrod

Keeps missing us!  most of South Texas is getting it.


----------



## elkhunter49

Some help from mother nature is always a blessing but something tells me the deer on the Nunley Chittum are going be just fine!!! 

Hope all is well with you and yours Brett. Later Buddy


----------



## bigfishtx

You got rain


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Some help from mother nature is always a blessing but something tells me the deer on the Nunley Chittum are going be just fine!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours Brett. Later Buddy


Talk to the guys at the ranch.. We did get some! Not as much as most of South Texas but we did get it. Our tanks were not looking good. All were holding water but very low and the last 3 rains that hit down south missed us for the most part. Looks like a little more just went through our area. All the big storms have been staying 10-30 miles off of us. Sure hope we caught some water in the tanks. Hope all is good Baker! Tell your family I said hello Sr! 
Feeder filling and shed hunting next week.. Looking forward to getting back down south.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Deer video loading .. Ill post it up as soon as it finished loading.. 15 minutes of deer from this season including several kill shots.. It will be part 1 of 3 Double Down Deer Feed Video.. 
Ill get it posted as soon as I get to the house. Brett


----------



## Trouthunter

Hope you got enough rain to fill the tanks Brett...thanks for having us with you on another great deer season.

TH


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Part 1 of the New Double Down Deer Feed video.

Thanks TH I hope so...

Hope yall like the first Video.. We are working on Part 2 now with over 100 different bucks and several more kill shots.
We think the new Double Down Deer Feed is the best deer feed on the market. If you have any questions about the new feed email me at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

Here it is again. Hope this works better.


----------



## Law Dog

Great video! Awesome job on deer managment.


----------



## broadonrod

Law Dog said:


> Great video! Awesome job on deer managment.


Thanks! Miles did the video he has that stuff down. Wish I could do that stuff lol. 
He has 30 more hours of footage I'm looking forward to the next one my self. 
Thanks again! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

At the ranch now filling protein feeders and hunting sheds..
It's super green ill post pics if sheds and country later, several bucks still have horns. We saw 4 today that still had 1 or both sides.
We just came in for lunch and found a visitor in camp. Lots of these out right now.


----------



## jgale

Man what a way to sum up a season! Very cool video!



broadonrod said:


> Here is Part 1 of the New Double Down Deer Feed video.
> 
> Thanks TH I hope so...
> 
> Hope yall like the first Video.. We are working on Part 2 now with over 100 different bucks and several more kill shots.
> We think the new Double Down Deer Feed is the best deer feed on the market. If you have any questions about the new feed email me at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*



jgale said:


> Man what a way to sum up a season! Very cool video!


Thanks Jason... 
I just got back from the ranch. The guys are still filling feeders and shed hunting but I had to get back. Wish you could have made the trip... 
Lots of bucks still have their horns. We saw 10 yesterday that had not dropped yet. We still found quite a few sheds around the protein feeders but I think next month will be the best shed hunting trip. 
Lots of rattle snakes out too.

We didn't catch much water in the tanks but we have been getting enough rain to green things up.

We had a blast at the Los Cuernos De Tejas Deer contest Banquet last night. I met several 2coolers there for the first time and had a great time talking deer with all our new friends.

I spent a lot of time this trip with my dad hunting sheds , that was super fun for sure.

Here are a few sheds we found. I'll post more later.


----------



## sundownbrown

That looks like a blast down there looking for sheds


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> That looks like a blast down there looking for sheds


We had fun. Wish all the deer has dropped but it will be fun looking for the rest on next months feeder fillings. 
Here are a few more we found. John found a matching set too. I'll post up a few more tonight.


----------



## Category6

holy $#@*


----------



## broadonrod

Few more sheds from this weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*

More pics from this weekend. Matt filling up with Double Down Deer Feed and John holding the biggest sheds of the trip on the last pic


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Matt had to feel like he hit the lottery with that bin and feeder! No more humping a 18 wheeler full of 50# bags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Matt had to feel like he hit the lottery with that bin and feeder! No more humping a 18 wheeler full of 50# bags
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes Sir! Matt was one happy sucker when that feed wagon showed up !

Its like Christmas!

While filling protein feeders a couple of days ago we found a trail cam we forgot about.
We had a nice middle aged buck disappear early season and set up a trail camera on a feed pen to see if he showed back up and forgot about it... Now I get to look through all the pics .. 
Ill post more if I see any monsters..


----------



## CTCFoundations

Brett,

Just looked at the pics from the lost camera. Very nice. Can't wait to see the next video you and Miles are putting together. The first video was nice but I know that there is some footage of some truly giants that was not used. The Nunley Chittum is an incredible ranch. I have hunted south Texas for a long time (one pasture just 2 miles from our gate) and have never seen deer of this quality. The Double Down Feed put some serious antler growth and body weight on the deer this past year. The bucks looked in great shape post rut, which should help produce some monsters for next year. I can't wait to see what next deer season brings. Great management program with a great feed program produces some monster bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

CTCFoundations said:


> Brett,
> 
> Just looked at the pics from the lost camera. Very nice. Can't wait to see the next video you and Miles are putting together. The first video was nice but I know that there is some footage of some truly giants that was not used. The Nunley Chittum is an incredible ranch. I have hunted south Texas for a long time (one pasture just 2 miles from our gate) and have never seen deer of this quality. The Double Down Feed put some serious antler growth and body weight on the deer this past year. The bucks looked in great shape post rut, which should help produce some monsters for next year. I can't wait to see what next deer season brings. Great management program with a great feed program produces some monster bucks.


Thanks for the kind words John! It has been a pleasure having you and your family on the ranch! We are working on Part 2 of the video now. It will be on Facebook soon.. I'll get it posted here too. 
Here is the Double Down Deer a Feed Facebook page. 
https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

I still think you took my favorite pic of the year I think I posted it a couple months ago but here it is again. Not only a really nice buck but what a bruiser!!! 
See ya next feeder filling!


----------



## C-Man87

By god those are some healthy *** deer. Your gonna need some advocare for em. Im sure there are all kinds of health risks with deer that overweight! Might shorten there life span! LOL. One day i hope my to be wife and I can get the chance to hunt out there. What an awesome operation yall done good!


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you for the kind words and reply! 
We did see a major jump in body weights this season. 
We had a few bucks dress out 210-230. We had several doe dress 110-115 and a couple over 120 lbs. This past season was our best year ever on antler growth and body weights for sure. There were a couple of bucks that we think would have dressed out much more than the ones we took. Thanks again for the reply. I miss posting on this thread every day .. 
Check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook for more before and after daily post with lots of before and after pics of bucks that progressed last season.

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
Brett Holden


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Won't be long now and Nicolette will have her buck back*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=12358626&highlight=Nicolette#post12358626

Thanks again for what do for the kids.


----------



## hntr80

Nice!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good find on the game camera! I know Matt will be liking the feed wagon!
That's a nice mount you got there ROBOWADER.


----------



## broadonrod

Very nice Mark! Once again it was a pleasure having you and your daughter at the ranch. She is quite a little hunter!
Can't wait to see her buck once its finished.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*

Looks like we are fixing to get some water in the tanks!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Nice sheds you guys are finding .... How are the Rattlers this time of year?


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Nice sheds you guys are finding .... How are the Rattlers this time of year?


Thanks! Can't remember how many we saw last trip all together but it was a lot! We didn't walk the brush much at all most of the sheds we found were in the feed pens.. Looking forward to next trip it looked like most of the bucks still had their horns last run. Brett


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Looks like we are fixing to get some water in the tanks!


When I saw that big red blob heading over the Nunley Chittim the other day i thought about you guys.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> When I saw that big red blob heading over the Nunley Chittim the other day i thought about you guys.


â˜ºï¸.. Thanks! We needed some water in the tanks for sure! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple of cool pics of one of the oldest bucks I know of on the ranch. We have watched this buck in camp for about 10 years. He was 20 points when we figured him to be 9 years old and was 16 points at what we think was 8 years old. I'm not sure exactly how old he is but we think he is 13-14 years old. The first picture is him 2 seasons ago and the 2nd picture is of him still pushing a doe around this past season.. I doubt he ever caught one lol.. I hope he makes it another year he's a pretty cool old timer!


----------



## ROBOWADER

*We picked up Nicolette's buck yesterday*

She is very excited and proud to finally have it on the wall.

Thanks again to everyone on the Holden Pasture!:texasflag


----------



## NAT

Why didn't you shoot him as a 20pt 9yr old?


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*

Very nice Mark! Thanks for sharing the pics of her buck! She looks very happy.. That's exactly why we do these hunts for the kiddos!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*



NAT said:


> Why didn't you shoot him as a 20pt 9yr old?


That old buck just never quite made the cut but had great multi point genetics so we just kept letting him spread his seed hoping he picked out the right does . He was to nice to just take out of the herd but not quiet what we were looking for as a trophy. It's part of the gamble we take each year. Not all of the bucks do what we hope them to do but opportunity many times pays off.
Now we have just put him off limits the past couple of seasons to see how old he would get. He hangs around 2 blinds close to camp and easy to keep track of. We watched him at a couple of different locations this season still pushing does and fighting off other bucks. It's pretty amazing how many things we see watching deer 100 days a year that are against so many things we read. If for some reason this year he lives and pops again we will prob let someone take him as a management buck.... Or just watch him another year. He is a cool old fella for sure.

I'm looking now for old pictures of him. Here is a shed we found the year he had 20 points.


----------



## broadonrod

Found a shot of him the year before he was 20 points. In these pics he was a 16 point but still never had a really big frame. He is the buck on the right in both pics. I'll keep looking to see if I can find a picture if him the year after.


----------



## ROBOWADER

He is huge!


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Very nice Mark! Thanks for sharing the pics of her buck! She looks very happy.. That's exactly why we do these hunts for the kiddos!


Awesome pic and beautiful deer/young lady!!

Megan's is at the taxidermist...she can't wait to get hers back!

I can't wait to see the video of the shot.


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Awesome pic and beautiful deer/young lady!!
> 
> Megan's is at the taxidermist...she can't wait to get hers back!
> 
> I can't wait to see the video of the shot.


Miles is working on Megan's shot video now ... Hope to have it up shortly!!! :dance:

We still have 16 SD cards to go through and make the Double Down Deer Feed video Part 2.. He stopped on that video and is putting hers together now from the youth hunt contest deal.. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Miles is loading the video now! Should be ready soon!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Awesome!!!!

Thanks again Bret! Mama has been hounding me to see it and I'm sure both she and Megan will love it!!

PS - I was just yanking yer chain....didn't mean for you to put us at the front of the line LOL.

The amount of video you guys have is crazy.....and the quality is even more crazy!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture "Nunley Chittim Ranch deer lease" live deer season 2014-2015*

Here is a short Video of 2 more of our Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners! Mark's daughter will also be on the Double Down Deer Feed video Part 2 once its finished Miles didn't get that footage on this one . Here is the video of Megan and Tristan's hunt.

*Everyone check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook for before and after pictures of several bucks after switching to the NEW Double Down deer protein!*
*http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*

*Watch in HD..*

*Click here for VIDEO!!! *
:dance: 



 :dance:


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Here is a short Video of 2 more of our Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners! Mark's daughter will also be on the Double Down Deer Feed video Part 2 once its finished Miles didn't get that footage on this one . Here is the video of Megan and Tristan's hunt.
> 
> *Everyone check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook for before and after pictures of several bucks after switching to the NEW Double Down deer protein!*
> *http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*
> 
> *Watch in HD..*
> 
> *Click here for VIDEO!!! *
> :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> :dance:


Wow!!! Amazing video!

Thanks again Brett....I know that words can't describe much fun we had on the trip with you guys....it was the trip of a lifetime with my kiddo!

We sincerely appreciate the opportunity, and hope to see you guys in the future!

I'll post up pics as soon as Megan's buck makes it back from the taxidermist! Her javelina just came out of the pot for a European mount...hope to finish it up this week.

God Bless Yall!!
Brian


----------



## thomas78

Nice!


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Cool*

Outstanding video!

Nicolette is ready to see it!



broadonrod said:


> Here is a short Video of 2 more of our Holden Roofing Youth Hunt contest winners! Mark's daughter will also be on the Double Down Deer Feed video Part 2 once its finished Miles didn't get that footage on this one . Here is the video of Megan and Tristan's hunt.
> 
> *Everyone check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook for before and after pictures of several bucks after switching to the NEW Double Down deer protein!*
> *http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*
> 
> *Watch in HD..*
> 
> *Click here for VIDEO!!! *
> :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> :dance:


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That video got me amped for deer season. Can't Wait!! Great video.


----------



## broadonrod

LIVE from the ranch... Its wet. This is what the roads look like.


----------



## C-Man87

Dayum!!!! I am dreading what our roads are lookin like when I get back up there!


----------



## Shaky

broadonrod said:


> LIVE from the ranch... Its wet. This is what the roads look like.


Dangit! Is that a school of reds tailing over yonder! lol


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome video


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! We have to go back to fill feeders.. It was to wet to even attempt it this go round. I'm just happy we ended up getting some water in the tanks!


----------



## broadonrod01

Just got these pictures from Matt down at the lease. Here are a couple of live pics filling feeders. The guys are filling at night to avoid the heat .. 
Also here is a picture of Dilley Feed & Grain's new feed truck filling up our overhead bin again today. The guys have used 32 tons of Double Down Deer Feed so far this trip and had around 15 more tons just delivered with several stations to go!!!! The deer are hitting the protein hard!!! They also found a set of sheds


----------



## Big Guns 1971

great video as usual....should be another banner year....


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That's a lot of feed, should last you a couple weeks lol.


----------



## broadonrod01

Big Guns 1971 said:


> great video as usual....should be another banner year....


Thanks!!! I think everyone has good season this year! Good luck to you Sr!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> That's a lot of feed, should last you a couple weeks lol.


39 tons of Double Down Deer Feed put out this week! The deer are eating again 
Matt and the guys just finished.. 
Time to watch them grow!


----------



## broadonrod

John got his 205" buck back from the taxi! Looks great my brother!!! Congrats again on your low fence monster buck bow kill! Hope you get a bigger one this year ðŸ˜‰... Terry Bartee does a great job!!!! He is an artist! 
Brett Holden


----------



## deanstrong

Beautiful deer!


----------



## sotol buster

broadonrod said:


> That old buck just never quite made the cut but had great multi point genetics so we just kept letting him spread his seed hoping he picked out the right does . He was to nice to just take out of the herd but not quiet what we were looking for as a trophy. It's part of the gamble we take each year. Not all of the bucks do what we hope them to do but opportunity many times pays off.
> Now we have just put him off limits the past couple of seasons to see how old he would get. He hangs around 2 blinds close to camp and easy to keep track of. We watched him at a couple of different locations this season still pushing does and fighting off other bucks. It's pretty amazing how many things we see watching deer 100 days a year that are against so many things we read. If for some reason this year he lives and pops again we will prob let someone take him as a management buck.... Or just watch him another year. He is a cool old fella for sure.
> 
> I'm looking now for old pictures of him. Here is a shed we found the year he had 20 points.


 Have you ever read that BIG deer don't come to a feeder during daylight. I laugh every time I read that and think of the pictures you post.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the post guys! I'm about ready for season! Matt is filling the protein feeders now. Here is a nice shed that was in a feed pen, must have got lost in the tall grass. I'll post more pics if he finds any more big ones.


----------



## broadonrod

*Contest ends next Tuesday.*

Anyone want to guess the official B&C score on this buck my dad took last season. His official net non typical B&C score just came in.

:dance::dance:
Who ever guessed closet I'll send you a Double Down Deer Feed Shirt!


----------



## broadonrod

After he took his buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the shirts we just got in. First guess closest to official net non typical B&C score wins.


----------



## elkhunter49

I'll play Brett how about 192"


----------



## MR. L.

212


----------



## ROBOWADER

201


----------



## hammerin'fish

208


----------



## thomas78

204


----------



## T-Roy

221


----------



## Brian P.

196


----------



## TxHunter1214

215


----------



## railbird

187


----------



## artys_only

232


----------



## NAT

202 2/8


----------



## skelly

*Score*

It's 209!

Skelly


----------



## JLX

213 5/8


----------



## porkrind

223


----------



## bullman63

206 5/8"


----------



## SHURSHOT270

199 3/8


----------



## sotexhookset

217. Wildass guess for sure.


----------



## erain12

I'll join the insanity, 211 5/8


----------



## WillieT

203 3/8


----------



## AirbornXpress

212 7/8


----------



## Forty Creek

206 6/8"


----------



## CHARLIE

198 7/8


----------



## Grande Venado

197 6/8


----------



## chazenreds

204 3/8


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

183"


----------



## M Jones

184


----------



## C-Man87

187 7/8 Nice lookin shirt man. Think you will be able to stay out of CR long enough to maybe get a lil huntin in this year? Love all the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

We have a winner 197 6/8s net non typical B&C he grossed in the 200s but netted 197.6 .. I'm getting my dad to send me a picture of his final net B&C score sheet.


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> 197 6/8


Pm me your address and I'll send the shirt. Nice guess! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is some progress pics of one buck June 15-July 4th. SD card ran out of Memory July 4th


----------



## elkhunter49

Dang Brett he sure is laying on the bone. Gonna be a hell of a year I suspect!!!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Dang Brett he sure is laying on the bone. Gonna be a hell of a year I suspect!!!


I think so.. All 3 of our cameras SD cards filled up early so I don't have any more growth pics after about the 4th of July.. We are only running the cameras on 3 feed locations now which is 5 total pens. I'm looking forward to seeing the next round of SD Cards.. We do have pics of a couple of very wide deer.. Not sure how they are going to turn out on top since the pics are from mid June but they are going to be wide! I have only gone through one and 1/2 SD cards so far.. Seeing lots of bucks growing droptines that didn't have them last year, I'm liking that 4 so far that add them this year at this feed pen. 
If you get down our way again let me know.. Maybe you can get a few of these bucks in velvet, I always live your pictures my brother!

Brett


----------



## Rack Ranch

I think the buck on the left in the last pic must have a head ache his rack is growing so fast.


----------



## broadonrod

Rack Ranch said:


> I think the buck on the left in the last pic must have a head ache his rack is growing so fast.


Think he has a **** trapped in the feed tube!
Lol


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella is trying to pull the **** out! í ½í¸œ
They are loving this Double Down!!! I've never seen our deer eat like they have this year!


----------



## broadonrod

Addicted!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

They just eat and eat  sleep a little and eat some more!


----------



## broadonrod

Then move over and let their buddies eat!


----------



## broadonrod

They even eat what the others drop on the ground! Pure addicted pigs! í ½í¸œ


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is like... It's my turn Move!


----------



## broadonrod

This guys says .. Yall take it a while ... I'm full.


----------



## broadonrod

This guy says... I'm to old fro this .... Y'all go ahead


----------



## broadonrod

This old timer says... Thank God! They all left!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

that last buck shows me that you will never know when a deer will reach his full antler potential. so awesome that you have deer that are that old. can't wait to see your next round of pics, some true monsters out there.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

*Double down protein*

I've hunted a lot of ranches in south Texas and I can say I've never seen deer respond to a protein the way the deer at the ranch do. It's quite amazing !!


----------



## Swampus

Dang Brett---U gonna have some heavy racks this year!! Great pics!


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Not*

You said earlier,190 +'just can't get,it with that spread,(






:ac550:


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Dang Brett---U gonna have some heavy racks this year!! Great pics!


I just finished going through all the pics from the 3 feed stations. I'm disappointed that the cards only held pics until mid June - July 4th. Lots of growing has gone on since then:/.. We are seeing a lot more mass! I'm pretty excited about that. Several bucks have added kickers and drops this year. We have 2 bucks we know we're 8 points last year that have exploded. One we are positive was a 150-153 8 point could possible book as a 10 point this year once he finished out. The other old 8 point has become a mainframe 10 with a split brow tine and maybe a triple split and growing a forked g2.. We have a total of about 70 feed stations on the ranch ... One of the 3 stations we put a camera on has 4 bucks that are growing drops.. 
We have 2 bucks that look to have around 40" of mass at one station. They both had around 34-35" if I had to guess last year. Two other bucks are showing small double drops that never had them before this year. Our body weights look to be about the same as last year. Several of our older bucks last season averaged 190-230 field dressed early in the season. All the deer I have seen on camera look to be extremely health... We are also seeing a few bucks add several inches in their spread. This year it looks like we will have more wide deer than ever. Now I just can't wait to see the tines finish out. It's hard to tell what they are going to do looking at them in June. Over all we are stoked from what very little we have seen in trail cams. 
The deer are still crushing the Double Down Feed! There has been no sign of them letting up. I feel sure that feeding them this feed all year and not cutting it off while we hunt is making a tremendous difference. Several of the DD customers have mentioned they are seeing bucks they never saw before that have been drawn in by the new protein. Being low fence that helps a lot. Two gentleman here on 2cool have been sending me pictures of bucks on their places in Webb and Maverick co. Both say their bucks have exploded on the new protein. One guy said he had 3 160s jump to what he thinks are 2-180s and a 190 plus! That's good feedback! I'm really happy we decided to share the new feed we put a lot of time and effort in trying to build the best antler growing feed available and Bif it helpes others deer do what ours have done since we switched I'm tickled to death. Only thing is they used to tell me how good our deer looked and now they are telling me I'll see ya at the deer contest" lol

On and their note our lion problem seems to be getting worse !!! Matt was sitting in camp with no gun this week around daylight and looked over at Bobs trailer. A mountain lion was sitting slap dab in the middle of the road 20' from Bobs front door!!! We saw 3 last year and lost several nice bucks again as we did the year before. They are becoming an issue on a few of our big bucks not to mention the nice young bucks. We are looking into bringing a trapper in to deal with the big cats.. Our wide camp buck is still alive Matt said he saw him and he is super wide. I hope that cat doesn't get him. Last year he was about 25" wide Matt thinks he is pushing 30" this year at a glance.. Season is creeping up on us! I can't wait to get down there next trip to try and get some pictures. 
Good luck to everyone this season! If you have feedback on the Doubke Down Deer Feed we would love to hear about it on the other thread!!!

Thanks Brett Holden
I'll be starting a new 2015 thread soon!!! Can't wait!


----------



## rag3

That cat is guarding my trailer for me. Y'all leave him alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> That cat is guarding my trailer for me. Y'all leave him alone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent him to your stand to eat your deer! â˜ºï¸
He likes the big ones...


----------



## jgale

rag3 said:


> That cat is guarding my trailer for me. Y'all leave him alone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So long as he's gone before I go down. Otherwise you're liable to get a new peephole in your door from one of my arrows


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> So long as he's gone before I go down. Otherwise you're liable to get a new peephole in your door from one of my arrows


Already been done ðŸ˜‰ lol


----------



## broadonrod

The monsters are moving! Found you a nice buck Jason! Feel free to hunt my stand! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## jgale

I just hope he can hang on till Oct 1!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Great stuff as usual. I cant believe that a mountain lion was sitting in the road by you're camp. That is way to close for comfort. I think I would be hunting them for sure and always be armed with a S&W 500. Thanks for taking your time and posting all of the great pictures. Awesome for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> I just hope he can hang on till Oct 1!


I would like a shot at that sucker my self!



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Great stuff as usual. I cant believe that a mountain lion was sitting in the road by you're camp. That is way to close for comfort. I think I would be hunting them for sure and always be armed with a S&W 500. Thanks for taking your time and posting all of the great pictures. Awesome for sure.


Thanks! Looking forward to getting back down there soon!!


----------



## deanstrong

Looking great as always Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> Looking great as always Brett!


Thanks Dean! Looking forward to seeing your monster bucks this season! I'm ready to get started.


----------



## jgale

I know the youth hunt is always a big hit with the kids and I was fortunate to be at the ranch with a few of these kids last year while they were there, so I wanted to make sure everyone knew there was a new contest so they would have a chance to put in a guess. They were all great young men (and women) and talk about good shots! Those kids went on a rampage  Here is the link to this years youth hunt giveaway in case anyone missed it, and I'm looking forward to meeting some new lucky kiddos this year!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651658


----------

